# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Nog iets leuks gekocht vandaag?

## kaatjekakel

Ik heb mezelf verwend met een donkergrijs gebreid mouwloos jurkje, bovenkant heeft kabels......................... voor 5,99 bij de Wibra :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

En jullie, ook nog iets leuks gekocht?

----------


## Ilse34

Way to go Kakel.
Dit weekend ga ik nog eens op zoek naar koopjes.
Ik zal het laten weten.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Koopt er niemand iets leuks? Ben ik shop-a-holic? Leek me nu zo leuk om te weten waar jullie je geld aan uit geven. Ik ga van de week nog schoenen of laarzen kopen, heb een tegoedbon van Manfield gekregen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dit weekend een elektrisch onderdeken gekocht (héérlijk warm  :Wink: ).
Ik hoop binnenkort wat kleding te kunnen gaan kopen,maar daarvoor moet ik me eerst beter voelen!
En ja, ook hier hebben we last van de crisis  :Big Grin:  , dus worden 'luxe'uitgaven beter gepland  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

JA, Kakel jij bent niet de enige shop-a-holic ,maar ik durf het bijna niet vertellen waar ik mijn centen aan besteed ;de vele schoenen ;nu heb ik een stop ingelast kan niet meer zijn  :EEK!:  durf niet zeggen hoeveel in mijn bezit wel een getal met 3 cijfers  :Confused: mijn man is daar schuld aan mag naar geen schoenen meer kijken doorgaan  :Wink:  ben ooit in het verleden met 9 paar schoenen thuis gekomen  :EEK!:  momenteel is het slaapkledij ,raad opgevolgd van Tess maar daar zal ook een stop moeten volgen want wanneer wij gaan winkelen is alles in het dubbel (badjas 2 stuks diverse kleur vr. hem en mij ) wel plezant, echtgenoot kijkt niet op wanneer ik op koopjes jacht ga , ik moet hem intomen : :EEK!:  

Zopas terug van zee ,wou mij daar een ledere jas kopen maar ik wou niet heb reeds 2 lange jassen en 2 korte vesten aub. zeg STOP ik heb in het verleden speciaal een grote kast gekocht voor kledij maar heb geen plaatsje meer over, nochtans al veel gegeven aan dochter, die kent iemand die het moeilijk heeft en zo is iedereen blij  :Wink:  

Wat er nu gebeurd is handdoeken kopen voor reserve zo is hij ook tevree 
ik moet mijn man intomen inplaats van andersom

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, lekker warm zo'n deken  :Big Grin: 

@ Celest, jou man is shop-a-holic als ik dat zo lees  :Wink:  Wel goed dat je spullen die goed zijn maar die je niet meer draagt weggeeft ana iemand die het wel kan gebruiken!  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben niet zo'n shop-a-holic, tenzij ik een leuk t-shirt voor mijn paps of broertje zie dan moet ik dat hebben. Ik vind zelf dat ik kleding genoeg heb, dat ik pas wat hoef te vervangen als ik iets echt stuk is of als ik het nooit meer draag (die kleding geef ik dan ook weg). Daarbij komt dat als ik een broek heb (ik vind spijkerbroeken niet fijn) dan is de pijplengte goed maar de taillebreedte niet en andersom en ik heb maat 42 van schoen, dus moet voor schoenen die ik echt leuk vind verder reizen... 

Laatste wat ik zelf gekocht heb buitenom de dingen die ik echt nodig ben (eten, drinken, shampoo) en kaartjes om te zwemmen... vorige maand een lp van REM en eentje van The Nits....

----------


## dotito

ja heb vorige maand een oplegmatras van tempur gekocht,ik had te veel pijn van mijn rug.(duur) maar de moeite waard.
en ik moet zeggen het doet zijn werk goed je slaapt er veel beter op
ben er erg tevreden van :Big Grin: 

en zoals celest doet met haar keding,doe ik ook maar ik gooi het dan in z'on groene bak.

ik koop meestal weinig schoenen maar dan wel goede schoenen zoals,
(tamami's of thinks) is ook zo dat ik last heb met mijn tenen dus ik kan mij dat niet permermiteren slechte schoenen.en dan terug onder mes nee dank u! :EEK!: 

lieve groetjes,D

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha jaa!
Net even de stad in geweest, mn jas die was gister stuk gegaan, de rits begaf het en dacht doe het zelf maar. Dus nu even een nieuwe winterjas gekocht! Wat een ramp trouwens zeg! Al die armen waren tekort van die jassen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Echt een uur wezen zoeken!

----------


## Agnes574

Veel succes en plezier met je nieuwe en warme jas  :Wink: !
Wie zoekt die vind hé  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga maandag bij de Lidl om een elektrische fondueset > 20 euro,das een koopje!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Vandaag gaan winkelen kust Oostende vd. 3 kleinkinderen met dochter -haar man en mijn man ;heerlijk op tijd en stond een tas koffie en daarna gaan iets eten luchthaven Oostende ,ja als je 3 tieners te kleden hebt daar komt wat bij zien , ik moet mee om advies te geven en gemoederen op tijd te bedaren want ieder heeft een eigen mening ... 

Bij Zara /3 jeansbroeken -warme gilet- handschoenen-2pulls vd. kleinzoon van prijs viel het echt mee 

Vero-moda / kleedje-pulls -broeken -bolero's kleindochters en vd.mama pull en broek /prijskaartje ok  :Smile: prachtige dag gehad  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister ook even de stad in geweest! En 2 nieuwe potjes nagellak gekocht! Hele nieuwe collectie en ze waren in de aanbieding! En nagellak kan ik gewoon niet weerstaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (met mn ruim 130 potjes haha)

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.manfield.com/Shop/Product...ductid=292504#

En nog een leuk bruin jurkje en een bruin met witte tuniek van vera moda.

----------


## Sylvia93

Leuke laarzen Kaatje!!

----------


## dotito

ja dat zijn echt mooi laarzen,ik heb vandaag een paar kookboeken gekocht,en heb me lid gemaakt,van natuurpunt.zo word er nog iets gedaan voor de natuur,en de vogels enz.....

----------


## Lara '52

vnd. nagellak -mascara-lipstick zalig om in te snuisteren samen met kleindochter, is beter op de hoogte dan ik (winterkleuren) 

en panty's verschillende kleurtjes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Celest!

Nagellak (L) Haha ik heb echt een serieuze verslaving  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lara '52

@ SYL, ha ha ....dat heb ik gelezen zo'n 130 potjes amaai .....drogen die dan niet uit of lak je veel ? van verslaving gesproken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik vroeger ook maar nu minder daar mijn nagels met ouder worden vlugger uitdrogen . :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Agnes574

Gister een mok gekocht van Me to You en wat slingers voor de kerstboom,
ik ben een verzamelaar van Me to You beertjes en alle andere dingen van Me to You  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Mooie nageltjes Syl  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

@ SYL ,echt prachtig ,een kunstwerkje op zich  :Smile: en veel geduld zeker ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@Ag

Ah Me to You! Die beertjes zijn zoo schattig!! Haha en dankjewel voor het compliment!

@ Celest, 

Ook jij dankjewel! En idd heb je wel veel geduld voor nodig voor de nagels op die foto ben ik intotaal zo'n 2 uur bezig geweest :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar dan moet ik ook wel toegeven dat dit het enige is waar ik echt geduld voor heb hoor!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kaartjes voor Veldhuis en Kemper

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag een zwarte corduroy broek gekocht met uitlopende pijpen, lekker voor de koudere dagen  :Big Grin: 

Verder hebben mijn broertje en ik nog fan-art strips gekocht in het stripmuseum  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

heb een warme winterjas gaan halen in de decathlon sportief model,zo kan ik weer tegen de regen en de wind als ik ga wandelen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kakel, wanneer ga je naar Veldhuis en Kemper?

@ Dotito, ja een warme winterhas heb je wel nodig!

Gister bij de blokker een NS treinkaartje gekocht, dan kan je binnen Nederland 1 dag reizen (doordeweeks na 09:00 en in het weekend de hele dag) met 2 personen in de 2e klas voor 27,50. Dat scheelt nogal veel!
(Bv Groningen-Zwolle retour kost normaal 28,90)

----------


## kaatjekakel

Veldhuis en Kemper is pas volgend jaar..... wil jullie alvast wel even mee laten genieten...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jms4N...om=PL&index=14 gaat over de man ......

er staat nog een leuke link maar die durf ik hier niet neer te zetten, veel te grof

----------


## dotito

heb een paar sportschoenen gekocht voor de revalidatie de mijne waren al zo oud als de straat.50euro van adidas (was een koopje) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb voor de verandering nog maar eens een kussentje gekocht (beige microfleece, superzacht  :Wink: ) .... ik ben onverbeterlijk verslaafd aan fleecedekens,kussentjes,pyjama's; kortom alles waar ik heerlijk in/tegen/onder kan cocoonen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

een nachthemdje met kant en strikjes bij hunkermuller voor een romantische avondje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kaatjekakel

Nieuwe wasdroger en witte vierkante senseo, heel veel afgepingeld. We zitten in de 12 jaar fase............alle spullen gaan langzamerhand stuk, omdat we veel tegelijkertijd gekocht hebben in het begin

http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/ko..._10/prd/nl/nl/

http://www.electrolux.nl/node38.aspx...38,32339,33037

----------


## Lara '52

ja, Kaatje zo is dat ,na 12 jaar begin je terug opnieuw  :EEK!:  


electrishe roller (gemakkelijk op de ingeschakelde tijd gaat hij op en af )  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Kaatje ik lees dat sinterklaas al langs is geweest :Wink: 
Mooie droger en de Senseo ziet er ook goed uit, heel anders dan het eerste model.

Ik heb ook jaren een Senseo gehad, maar ik vond de koffie op een gegeven moment niet meer zo lekker.
Ik zet heerlijk ouderwetse potkoffie, heerlijk dat pruttelende geluid, vind ik toch het lekkerste bakkie
Ook hebben wij een Nespresso apparaat, is ook hele lekkere koffie.


Mijn laatste aankopen zijn een paar stoere zwarte hoge laarzen en een super zwarte tregging, zit wat strakker en de broek kan lekker in mijn laarzen :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

@ Dotito jij maakt je echtgenoot een gelukkig man :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Er zit een lampje in mijn nieuwe droger en de nieuwe senseo zet hele hete koffie! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Bij ons is de Sint vanmiddag ook geweest :Big Grin: 
Mn moeder wilde graag een Wii dus die heeft ze gekocht voor ons 3tjes voor Sinterklaas!

----------


## Lara '52

vnd. naar Oostende geweest juist 2 rolkraag truitjes gekocht (Zara) dochter rode laarsjes , moeder en dochter direkt verliefd op (Shasa) ik heb geen schoenen gepast of gekocht mijn man maakt vorderingen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

nee heb momenteel geen centjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier iedere zaterdag het donald duck boek van de AD!  :Big Grin: 
Vanmiddag ook nog 2 spelletjes voor de Wii gekocht, en 2 extra Controllers, nu kunnen we met zn 3en tegelijk tegen elkaar spelen.

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.cherubijn.nl/cart.php?tar...ategory_id=303

een theepotje als deze maar dan wit met zilver, met losse thee

Kadootje voor een verjaardag!

En gisteren nog een hele grote Nijntje voor mijn nichtje van 1 jaar, omdat ik mezelf er te groot voor vond.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatje,

Wat een cute theepotje!

----------


## Luuss0404

ik heb niks leuks gekocht vandaag, maar tot mijn grote verrassing zat er wel iets lekkers in mijn schoen vanochtend ^_^ (gister opgepast op mijn neefjes en daar blijven slapen en die zetten hun schoen)

----------


## Agnes574

Gisteren ondergoed, topjes en sokken gekocht ... moet ook om de zoveel tijd hé  :Big Grin: 
Enne Dotito ... hier wordt er verder ook even niets gekocht verder; ook geen centjes ervoor hier  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Kerstballen  :Big Grin: .
Mengeling van bruin,goud,créme-beige/wit en zilver!!
De bordeaux ballen gaan weer naar de zolder ....  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister weer 4 nieuwe potjes nagellak gekocht, 1 daarvan van mn moeder gekregen :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

Gisteren een moderne zwembroek (man)gekocht  :Wink:  en voor mij 2 sportieve broeken (gemakkelijk voor in de zetel je te nestelen )  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

een kookboek kon hem niet laten liggen..(ik kook heel graag)  :Stick Out Tongue: en een jaarkalender van forever friends :Smile:

----------


## dotito

en een schort voor te koken van mickey mouse (heb ik eigenlijk gekregen)

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk Dotito, een For ever Friends kalender  :Smile:  
... For ever Friends, Me to You en Snoopy spullen, ik ben er zot op  :Big Grin: 

Laat het weten als je eens een superlekker gerecht hebt gemaakt ok?!
Het recept zien we dan graag verschijnen in de rubriek 'recepten'  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Gisteren een nieuwe hanglamp voor boven de eettafel gekocht....hij is zo mooi ik blijf er naar kijken :Smile: 

Ook meteen een tafelkleed met loper voor kerst gekocht.
En van mijn mams mocht ik nieuwe borden uitzoeken :Smile: 

Ik heb ook nog 2 witte orchideen gekocht, wilde eerst witte kerststerren maar die zijn giftig voor katten dus die komen er bij mij thuis niet in!

Al met al een vruchtbaar dagje voor mij gisteren.......heerlijk hoor geld uitgeven :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij zijn gisteravond meegenomen door mn tante (nichtje,neefje, zus en ik).
We mochten voor 25 euro een kerstcadeautje uitzoeken! Uiteindelijk is het een monopolyspel disneyuitgave geworden. Speelgoedwinkel is verder niet zoveel voor mij. Dus nu kunnen we gezellig hele avonden gaan monopolyen als het slecht weer is :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@Tess,
Leuk hé zo'n verandering in huis; blijf maar lekker kijken naar je nieuwe,mooie hanglamp en geniet ervan  :Smile:  ... deze zal niet goedkoop zijn geweest maar ik zie dat spreekwoordelijk als; het zijn de kleine dingen die het 'm doen (je hebt 'enkel' een lamp, niet een heel nieuw interieur/maar kleine veranderingen maken je interieur vaak al helemaal anders)!!

@Syl!!
Leuk !!! Ik doe ook graag gezelschapsspelletjes, maar ik ben de enige blijkbaar in mijn en vriendlief's familie  :Wink: .
Tegenwoordig pokeren we wel regelmatig met een stel vrienden hier thuis of met elkaar on-line ... nooit voor écht geld hoor; gewoon voor de fun!! Gezellig tijdens die donkere en lange avonden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, monopolie is leuk hoor  :Smile:  Heb vorige week monopoly junior met mn neefjes gedaan :Wink: 

Vandaaag lp's en boeken gekocht.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha jaa ik ben ook zo'n spelletjesfan! Heerlijk om s' avonds met zn alle spelletjes te doen. Uno is ook leuk!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Agnes, vind ik ook dat een meubelstuk of accessoires je huis al kan veranderen.
Ik geniet er ook meer van als je elke keer weer iets anders veranderd, dan geniet je ook vaker :Wink: 

Syl, Monopoly dat heb ik vroeger heel vaak gespeeld blijft een leuk spel, er is nu toch een vernieuwde editie of is dat de Disney versie?

----------


## Agnes574

Gister nog kerstspulletjes wezen halen om mijn kerstversiering 'af' te maken ... alles is nu gedaan: nu genieten  :Wink: .
Ook nog kaarsen gekocht; voor in de open haard als er geen hout in brand en voor op tafel (2 x groot/middel/klein).

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tess,

Oh je hebt tegenwoordig zoveel nieuwe edities van Monopoly  :EEK!: 
De Dam tot Dom editie, Disney Editie, nu is er geloof ik weer een editie waar je zonder geld speelt maar met creditcards etc. Ik weet het idd ook allemaal niet haha :Big Grin: 

Wij gaan straks even de stad in, er moeten een aantal nieuwe stekkerdozen komen, we hebben veeel te weinig stopcontacten voor al die kerstversiering :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En ik moet ook nog even naar de tandarts aangezien ik een ontsteking aan mn tandvlees heb :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister gekocht;
-2 truien (zwart)
-3 topjes (1xzwart,2x turqoise)
-strakke broek (waar ik lange laarzen overheen kan dragen)

Geld uitgegeven aan;
-Kapper (wassen,knippen,brushen  :Wink: )

----------


## kaatjekakel

Spijkerlegging in de webshop van Esprit, een zwarte. Zit heerlijk, elastiek in de boord, en staat mooi met een paar laarzen en een tuniekje.

----------


## dotito

de creatieve kookbijbel zo kan ik weer lekker vernieuwend koken.ja ik had nog een centje van ons moeder te goed dus heb ik dit boek maar gekocht.
en kerstgerief voor in de boom te hangen,en een piek had er geen meer.

----------


## Sylvia93

Paar dagen geleden de stad in geweest, ontbrekende potje nagellak van een collectie gekocht, 3 soorten glitters die ik kan verwerken in nagellak, heel veel soorten strass-steentjes :Smile: 
Ondertussen zijn we allemaal al inkopen aan het doen voor onder de kerstboom, wij kopen met zn 3en allerlei cadeautjes voor elkaar en leggen we onder de kerstboom  :Smile:  Het ligt nu dus al behoorlijk vol daaronder!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik moet nog werken, dus kerstkadootjes komen pas volgende week.

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk Syl, zo'n boom met allemaal pakjes onder!
Heb dat ooit ook 's een keer gedaan voor de kids van mijn ex ...  :Big Grin:  s'morgens op kerstdag waren ze al uitgepakt toen ik opstond (de kids sliepen nog) ...door de woefkes  :Big Grin: . Heb mijn lesje geleerd nu  :Wink: 

Dit jaar zullen we hier trouwens niet erg veel aan cadeautjes doen;
-Al heel veel gehad van schoonmoeder dit jaar 
-Ook al héél véél gehad van mijn ouders dit jaar
-Vriendlief en ik kopen al vaak genoeg cadeautjes voor elkaar dus voelen we niet echt de drang om dan nog 's extra iets te kopen!

Gewoon gezellig samenzijn met ouders en schoonouders en lekker eten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Idd daar gaat het kerstgevoel ook een beetje om hè  :Smile:  Haha is wel heel erg dat de honden de pakjes uitgepakt hadden, haha onze kat kijkt er niet meer naar om. Mijn konijn is panisch van de kerstboom dus hij komt al nieteens dichtbij!

----------


## Luuss0404

We hebben nog een vvv-bon, iris-cheque en jamin-bon te besteden... 
Vrijdag ga ik met mijn broertje winkelen hij zei dat hij nieuwe schoenen nodig had en wou mij wel mee hebben, dus dan kijken of we iets met die bonnen kunnen doen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oew dat gaat lekker shoppen worden  :Smile: !!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik vind winkelen met mijn vader en/of broertje altijd leuk  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Des te leuker het wordt  :Smile: !

Winkelen met mijn moeder vind ik ook altijd erg leuk, met mijn zus niet, die gaat na 1 winkel al zeuren dat ze overal pijn heeft en naar huis wilt, en dan gaat ze zo megalangzaam lopen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
als ik ga winkelen met mijn paps en/of broertje kijken we eerst wat we willen hebben en waar we dat vandaag gaan halen, liefst op een rustig moment, dan zijn we snel klaar met de dingen die 'moeten' (nieuwe schoenen, jas, broek) en dan kunnen we daarna gezellig rondneuzen in de muziekwinkel (plato), bij een gamewinkel (dimensionplus) ed en we gaan altijd ergens even wat drinken  :Smile: 
Ik hou ook niet van mega langzaam lopen, daarom winkel ik ook niet met sommige vrienden en vriendinnen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha idd.

In de zomer ben ik nog ergens in een winkelcentrum in Groningen geweest, we wilden naar Pieterburen, maar alle wegen lagen open en toen kwamen we er niet. Toen zijn we een winkelcentrum (De Paddepoel geloof ik) tegengekomen, toen nog hele leuke oorbellen gekocht, en mn schooltas :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb geshopt vandaag  :Wink: ... héérlijk  :Big Grin: !!
Dekbedovertrekken,place-mats,hemdje/broekje van Snoopy  :Wink: ,vis/honden dingen,warme softy-sokken,t-shirt, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, paddepoel is idd een winkelcentrum, heb er vlak naast gewoond 3 jaar lang, is wel leuk daar en in elk geval overdekt  :Wink: 

@ Agnes, jij hebt je buit binnen zo te horen  :Wink:  Hopelijk slaag je morgen voor het matras!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha grappig, toevallig dat jij daar vlak naast gewoond hebt :Big Grin: 

@ Ag

Oew lekker geshopt!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

heb wandelschoenen gekocht van merrell die van mij waren versleten echt een zaligheid aan u voeten.en we zijn naar de makro geweest heb wat gerief gekocht voor in de keuken zoals apperietive bordjes, kleine ovenschoteltjes enz... a ja en een fondue setje voor met kerst en een wollen dekentje mmm lekker warm :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

De uitverkooop is begonnen, heerlijk geshopt vanmiddag. Nieuwe winterjas (de oude had ik de rits van gesloopt) en nog eentje op reserve. Samen nog geen vijftig euro. Shirtjes/tuniekjes gekocht. Leuk hoor!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier ook vanmiddag even snel de stad ingeweest, het was hier een complete chaos dus ben snel maar weer terug gegaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wel een pakketje met 26 nagelvijltjes voor 99 cent gekocht, kan dr weer even tegenaan :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

een lekker warm fleece dekentje gekocht mmm lekker warm :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kopen jullie nooit meer wat leuks? Ik niet, zit in een kerstsaldodipje.

----------


## Ronald68

Een nieuwe voorbumper, maar eigenlijk hoef ik die niet zelf te betalen want ik stond stil.
Maar wel een Wii gekocht afgelopen zaterdag dat telt toch wel?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, ik koop alleen dingen die ik nodig ben, ik ga morgen met mijn paps shoppen voor fitnesskleding/schoenen, bril (voor hem en voor mij), lenzen (voor mij) en waarschijnlijk dingetjes als tandpasta/ondergoed/sokken... en misschien van de week met mijn broertje concertkaartjes halen... 

@ Ronald, ja hoor een Wii telt ook!

----------


## Lara '52

Heb wol gekocht , dochter gaat mij een lange pull breien ... lekker warm  :Wink:  

ga morgen eens kijken nd. koopjes ,ik hou niet vd. eerste dagen doe dit meer na de eerste drukte ,heb geluk  :Smile: kleinkinderen hadden als geschenkje vd. feestdagen een 10 tal lotjes gekocht (presto -subito enz.) na het krassen heb ik een tegoed van 125 euro  :Big Grin:  dat ga ik spenderen voor mij of manlief we zien wel , misschien koop ik terug ook een paar lotjes ,wie weet .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): mijn man lacht ermee ,maar men weet nooit .

----------


## Ronald68

DVD Speler

----------


## Agnes574

Plantjes  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

jas-kamerjas-en een eetkamer,

----------


## Ronald68

Benzine LOL

@dotito,
Leuke combinatie overigens, was het geen eetkamerjas?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, lekker zo'n warme trui  :Smile:  Heb je nog iets leuks gevonden om die bonnen aan te besteden?

@ Ronald, had even gezegd dat je een nieuwe dvd speler nodig had, wij hebben er hier 2 liggen die nooit gebruikt worden  :Confused: 

@ Agnes, van een plantje kan je heerlijk opknappen  :Wink: 

@ Dotito, zo een hele eetkamer gekocht? Zijn jullie bezig met een grote verbouwing en/of nieuwe inrichting??

Nou ik was dus met mijn paps hier in het dorp wezen winkelen. Eerst zijn we een uur bij de opticien geweest ivm oogmeting en bril uitzoeken voor mijn paps, ik ga wel een andere dag deze week een oogmeting laten doen en bril+lenzen aanschaffen... We zijn langs 3 sportshops geweest, maar niet geslaagd, door 'opruiming' hadden ze onze maat niet en het is verdomd moeilijk om een vrouwelijke sportschoen in maat 42 te vinden aangezien ze tot maat 41 gaan bij vrouwelijke modellen  :Confused:  Nouja dat wordt volgende week dus de stad in en anders moet ik voor schoenen maar weer naar Beilen... Nou weet ik ook alweer waarom winkelen niet een van mijn favo hobby's is  :Frown: 
In elk geval ben ik wel geslaagd voor scrubcreme, haarverf, skisokken en vegetarische vleesvervangers en mijn paps voor haarverf en boxershorts (en dus voor een bril).

----------


## Agnes574

@ Agnes, van een plantje kan je heerlijk opknappen 

Helaas niets gevonden Luuss ... maar was gelukkig ook niet dringend  :Wink: .

Hopelijk kun je snel een oogmeting laten doen ... moet ik ook 's laten doen..
Fijn dat je toch nog geslaagd bent voor andere boodschappen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> jas-kamerjas-en een eetkamer,


Hihi, leg 's uit lieverd  :Big Grin: ,

Een eetkamer?? De eetkamer zélf  :Stick Out Tongue:  of een tafel met stoelen en eventueel dressoir?

Ben benieuwd!!
In ieder geval een aankoop waar je véél en lang van kunt genieten!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ronald "Benzine LOL"
Hahahaa... is dat iets 'leuks' ... benzine kopen???
Hihi; dat versta ik helaas niet onder 'iets leuks gekocht' .. dat doe ik altijd met wat tegenzin  :Big Grin: ,
maar ik vat 'm wel hoor  :Big Grin: . verder sluit ik me aan bij Luuss; hier ook nog een nieuwe,ongebruikte dvd-speler  :Wink:  ... we zouden/kunnen hier mss zelfs wel een topic openen voor 'koopjes en ovenameprodukten' hihi.. ??? Ideetje??


Hopelijk vind ik vandaag;
- poten voor een verstelbare lattenbodem (lattenbodem op poten = eenvoudige en goedkope oplossing voor een 'huiskamerbed' ivm wéér zolang platliggen  :Wink: ... terug zo'n kolossaal ziekenhuisbed in de living stellen , daar heb ik écht géén zin meer in!!
- tv-meubelachtig iets  :Wink: 
- salontafel (vriendlief vindt huidige te klein en wil er één met laatjes of schappen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
- wat leuke deco om na de kerstversiering de living wat 'op te leuken' met nieuwe dingen (wil dit jaar wit en oker- of lichtgele accessoires ipv de bordeaue dingen  :Smile: .

Have a nice day!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

De DVD spelers gaan hier altijd stuk, geen idee hoe dat kan. Niemand heeft het ooit gedaan. Maar verder zijn de kinderen wel lief hoor.

Benzine kopen is leuk, want dat betekend dat ik niet hoef te fietsen, echter nu is het helaas zo dat ik niet mag fietsen en das weer wat minder.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Ronald, geen verdwaalde voorwerpen in de DVD spelers gevonden?? Mn neefje stopte dr altijd potloden etc in, alles wat er maar in paste!

Hier net even boodschappen gedaan, ook naar de stad geweest, alleen dat was nog allemaal dicht (had ik nog opgezocht hoelaat alles openging, alles volgens hun om 09.00 uur, sta je daar om kwart over 10 hartstikke dicht! En zelfs op de deur staat 09.00 open :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, zozo jij hebt een hele lijst aan dingen die je wil/moet hebben...
Ik moet deze keer mijn ogen weer laten meten anders krijg ik mijn lenzen niet mee en ik moet een nieuwe bril want die van mij is -2.5 terwijl ik (tenzij dat gewijzigd is) nu op -3.25(links) en -3.0 (rechts) zit...

@ Ronald, stoppen je kids er misschien spekjes of ander snoep in? 
Mijn oudste neefje (nu 9) heeft toen hij 2 was hier de videorecorder/speler volgepropt met spekjes toen we even niet keken en die deed het dus niet meer... en een jaar later was hij hier met zijn broertje (de middelste die nu 7 is) en toen hadden ze een stroopwafel in de dvdspeler gedaan dus die deed het dus ook niet meer... inmiddels weten ze dat dat niet mag en doen ze het ook niet meer...

@ Syl, dat is raar hoor dat er op de deur staat 09.00 uur open en dat ze dat dan niet zijn  :Confused:  hier is alles op maandag pas om 13:00 open, muv de supermarkten en in de stad is de V&D vanaf 10.00 open...

----------


## Agnes574

Salontafel, tv-meubel , bedpoten, theelichtjes, mandjes (riet) voor in vakken tv-meubel en salontafel ... heb er bij nader inzien 6 te weinig gekocht, dus daar nog effe om morgen  :Wink: .

Vermoeiend maar voldaan dagje ... nu tijdje wennen aan de grotere salontafel  :Big Grin: 

Donderdag hoop ik een matras voor beneden te kunnen halen en een deken/plaid voor erop (tegen de hondenhaartjes  :Wink: ) .. heb wéér een bed beneden staan , nu enkel voor overdag (s'nachts boven op de Tempur  :Smile: ) > allemaal door die [email protected] beknelde zenuw...grrr!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,nee nee,EEN EETKAMER ,dat bestaat uit >tafel>kast>en vier stoelen

@Luuss,we zijn niet echt bezig met verbouwingen,alleen thuis wat opgerommeld en geschilderd.
en veel spullen die ik niet meer moest hebben naar containerpark gedaan,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd op maandag gaat hier normaal gesproken alles ook pas bij 13.00 open, maar omdat het zo met koeienletters overal aangegeven stond! Maar goed gistermiddag alsnog even geweest, 3 paar nieuwe beenwarmers. (1 paar was eigenlijk voor mn zus maar die paste ze niet). Net nadat ik bij de tandarts was geweest nog ff snel naar de kruidvat gegaan, potje basecoat gehaald, de mijne is bijna op, en van het merk waar ik hem van had verkopen ze m dus niet meer

----------


## Luuss0404

Papa en ik zijn lopend naar het dorp gegaan, we hadden mijn broertje's fiets mee, maar de fietenmaker had het druk dus kan de fiets pas woensdag heen om gemaakt te worden...
Mijn paps kon zijn horloge weer ophalen want die is weer gemaakt  :Smile: 
Ik ben geslaagd voor sportschoenen  :Big Grin: , in de natuurwinkel heb ik een kookboekje gekocht 'Feest Menu's verukkelijk & vegetarisch' en nog een brandnetelkaas en bij de AH was Valess (vegetarische vleesvervangers) en van die verse macaroni ringetjes met kaas erin in de Bonus (2 voor de prijs van 1) dus dat ook even opgehaald. Al met al een leuk en fris avondje shoppen  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb een HP jetdirect 300x gekocht.

----------


## dotito

Nog een paar broeken gekocht in de solden één van Esprit en één van Mexx. De ene was -50 percent de andere van Mexx heb ik maar 10 euro betaalt, normaal 80 euro maar was de allerlaaste van de collectie.
echt een koopje he! :Big Grin: (happy)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, das zeker een koopje!  :Smile: 

Ik hou van de AH, vorige week en deze week hebben ze vegetarische producten in de aanbieding die ook nog eens eetbaar zijn, dus net nadat ik mijn broertje's fiets naar de fietsenmaker bracht ff leuk 'geshopt' in de AH  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

vorige week bij hema - enkele shirts -min 70 procent voor een paar euro's stuk en sokken 

in een boetiek - een rok voor 26 euro-en 2 pull's, ik had voor 84 euro's bespaart 

en vr. man een dikke wintervest- 30 proc. toch een 24 euro bespaart 

vndw. maandag-2 dikke pull's die waren nog aan de duurdere kant maar ja , ik bespaarde er nog op, dochter breit wel veel , maar kan het haar niet altijd vragen, en de koude blijft duren ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, zo te horen heb jij je slag geslagen bij de koopjes :Wink: 

Gister 2 sportbroeken gekocht en een handmixer. Mijn paps wou die niet totdat de keuken af is, maar dat duurt nog wel even en hij kwam erachter dat appeltaart maken met een vork of handgarde wel lastig, dus toch maar even zo'n ding aangeschaft  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

een Keuken

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha doe maar Luxe!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Een paar loopschoen>kan ik terug als het beter weer word gaan joggen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@Ronald , 
een keuken, toe maar  :Stick Out Tongue: !! 
veel plezier ermee!!

Zaterdag heel even de stad ingeweest; 2 joggingbroeken voor vriend en 1 zwarte aerobic broek voor mij (superprijsje; 5 euro voor een LA Gear broek  :Wink: ).
Ook nog een paar sokken gekocht in dezelfde sportwinkel; héérlijk zachte softy's (ben ik verslaafd aan aan die sokken  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Ag Xx

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sylvia & Agnes.

Keuken is niet voor mij hoor, maar voor Jolanda. Ik kom niet verder dan magnetron en frituurpan en die staan in de schuur.
Maar wel een rib uit mn lijf hoor, maar als je dat oude lijk van nu ziet dan kun je zien dat we er echt aan toe zijn.

En vandaag heb ik een 24 poorts 10/100Mbit hub gekocht. Tweede handsje hoor. Maar nu kan de printer ook op het netwerk.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Agh, jij woont er ook, dus ondanks het weinige gebruik issie ook een beetje voor jou! 

Hier vandaag naar de stad geweest, op zoek naar een krultang, mooie gevonden, wassie uitverkocht, zouden ze vanavond weer binnen krijgen, dus morgen na school weer even terug. Had ergens anders er nog wel een gezien maar die was meteen een tientje duurder en ik hoef geen uitgebreide  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Verder wel geslaagd voor een extra opslagkastje, had voor mn verjaardag een soort klein plastic kastje gekregen met 3 laadjes voor make-up spulletjes etc wat ik op mn bureau kon neerzetten. Ik met mn enorme troep had dus te weinig aan die 3 laadjes, dus heb er nu zelf een bij gekocht en die heb ik er bovenop gezet  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, naar welke winkel ben jij geweest voor die aerobicsbroek?

@ Syl, als iets uitverkocht is dan kan je een tegoedbon vragen voor het betreffende product en dienen ze je die tegen het tarief wat jij ziet dat te verstrekken, tenzij het product uit de handel wordt gehaald!
Haha met al die nagellak en nageldingetjes heb jij wel extra bergruimte nodig!

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,

Alle broeken gehaald bij SportsDirect.com ,winkelketen (of ze die ook in Nederland hebben???).

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, dat zegt me zo niks... maar ik zal eens kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Echt?? Dat wist ik geeneens! Was vanmiddag terug geweest en toen hadden ze m weer niet! Nu moet ik donderdagmiddag ff bellen en als ze ze dan hebben houden ze er 1tje voor me vast. (Ik ben mn eeuwige stijle haar echt zat :Stick Out Tongue: , en doordat ik heel lang haar heb werken papillons niet  :Frown: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag éindelijk geslaagd voor een krultang! Nog steeds niet degene die ik had gezien, ben voor de 4e keer terug geweest naar die winkel en wéér werdt er tegen me gezegt: Sorry mevrouw kom morgen maar terug, ja grr was het zat, ga niet meer terug! 

Heb nu dus toch maar mooi die wat duurdere gehaald, dan is ie maar een tientje duurder, nu heb ik er tenminste wel een en hoef ik niet nog 4 weken lang 4x per week terug om vervolgens weer te horen te krijgen dat ik de volgende dag terug moet komen xD

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, balen dat je en duurdere moest aanschaffen  :Frown: 

Bij onze c1000 hadden ze laatst deodorant in de aanbieding en in die week van de actie hadden ze betreffende product dus niet... :S En vaak bij winkels als de kruidvat adverteren ze met bv een goedkope digicam die ze vervolgens helemaal niet hebben... dat is consumentenbedrog om de klant te verleiden naar de winkel te komen in de hoop dat de klant uit frustratie iets anders koopt dan waar ze voor kwamen...
Die tegoedbon die je kan vragen geldt trouwens voor producten die meer dan 24.79 kosten... tenminste volgens de consumentenbedrog.be website... kon niet iets soortgelijks voor NL vinden....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha dit was toevallig ook bij de Kruidvat! Dit was alleen geen reclame voor deze week, maar gewoon het vaste assortiment (die blijkbaar gewoon niet compleet is, vooral qua elektrische apparaten). Ik heb dus ook besloten die krultang niet bij de kruidvat meer te halen, heb m nu dus bij de Hema gehaald, en vanmorgen uitgeprobeerd, en het werkt goed, helaas had ik te weinig tijd dus heb snel mn half gekrulde haar er weer uitgekamt (wel zonde mja) Nu heb ik weekend dus ga ik morgen wel proberen mn haren te krullen, dan heb ik meer tijd :Smile: 

Zit nu ook met smart te wachten op een bestelling nagellak, had zoveel verjaardagsgeld dat ik geen idee wat ik ermee aanmoest, dus wat goede merklak besteld uit amerika, duurt alleen wel ff voordat dat binnen is :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
En heb je al mooi krullend haar tevoorschijn gekrult? 
Krultangen, rollers ed hebben bj mij geen nut, voor mijn 13e (voordat mijn mams wegging) heb ik permanent gehad en later toen ik 15 ofzo was nog een keer en na vele kleurtjes in mijn haar zit ik nu weer te denken over een permanentje aangezien dat het enige is wat mijn haar langer dan een uur doet krullen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk ontvang jij je nagellakjes snel! Succes met wachten  :Wink: 

Gister naar de stadjersmarkt geweest (rommelmarkt); mijn broertje is geslaagd voor een ps2 en psp spel en een lp van Pink Floyd, mijn paps voor een paar lp's waaronder David Bowie met "Bertold Brecht's Baal" en ik heb 3 Stephen King boeken gekocht, dus was geslaagd  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja afgelopen zaterdag wezen rommelen, maar met dat soort dingen moet je ook echt rommel in je haar smeren hoor :Stick Out Tongue:  als ik mn haar ga krullen doe ik er mousse, en na het krullen haarlak in, zodat het in vorm blijft. De volgende dag zat het er nog in :Smile:  (wilde ik even uittesten :Stick Out Tongue:  daarna de douche maar opgezocht en het eruit gewassen). Permanent heb ik zelf nog nooit gehad eigenlijk, vind het altijd leuk om met mn eigen haar te rommelen :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja een beetje rommelen met je haar is leuk, vooral als het er leuk uitziet en je er niet teveel werk aan hebt om het resultaat weer weg te krijgen  :Wink: 
Vroeger heeft de dochter van mijn buurvrouw mijn natte haar gevlochten, liep ik 2 a 3 dagen rond met minivlechtjes en zo deed ze dat ook een keer zodat ik op haar trouwerij mooie krullen had. Ik heb ooit voor een feest mijn haar laten touperen maar dat dus NOOIT weer en een keer deed een vriendin van mij mijn haar toen we uitgingen en ze gooide er spray/lak/wax en weet ik het in... het trok enorm en duurde erg lang voordat het weer goed kwam, dus sindsdien heb ik een afkering tegen wax/haarlak/haarspray/gel dus vandaar dat mijn krullen met krullers ook niet bleven zitten... daarna 2 keer permanentje gehad waar ik mousse voor kreeg van mijn kapster (anti-statisch, niet plakkerig en voor glans en krul) en vanaf mijn 16e heb ik mijn haar geverft in vele tinten... nu zit ik dus weer te denken over een permanentje, maar de kapster die dat destijds deed is ermee gestopt en het is ook vrij prijzig...

Owja we hadden zondag ook een dvd van Yu-Gi-Oh gekocht voor 'mijn broertje' want die heeft ook van die kaartjes om mee te magicken (ofzo) en daar was hij enorm blij mee (hij deed een dansje) en we kregen allemaal een dikke knuffel  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaaa allemaal kleine vlechtjes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Mijn moeder deed dat ook altijd bij me, laatste tijd alleen niet echt meer, want na al die vlechtjes lijk ik écht op een schaap  :Big Grin:  Doe nu wel ns 's nachts een vlecht in en dan de volgende dag eruit, en dan heb ik aan het eind van de dag nog een beetje golvend haar :Smile:  Ik ga binnenkort mijn haar ook maar weer eens bijverfen, enorme donkerblonde uitgroei boven dat lichtblond joh :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Misschien in de voorjaarsvakantie maar ns!

Dat is wel altijd heel leuk om te zien hoe blij iemand met een simpel dvdtje is :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ghehe een schaap  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik had een keer krullen en toen zei iedereen dat ik op Tina Turner leek  :Confused: 

Ja is leuk als iemand blij is met een klein cadeautje ipv al die dure mega dingen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Tina Turner, dat is wel een erg vreemde vergelijking :Stick Out Tongue: 
trouwens nog over je vorige post, touperen is idd heeel slecht voor je haar!!
De kids die helemaal into emo etc stijl zijn die doen dat zowat iedere dag met hun haar, volgens mij hebben ze dan na een paar jaar geen haar meer over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Trouwens niet echt zelf gekocht, maar mn opa kwam vanmiddag met mn huge kastje aan, waar ik al mijn nagellak op kwijt kan. Wil m nog ff verfen en dan inrichten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja touperen is echt slecht voor je haar pas na een week voelde mn haar niet meer als touw  :Confused: 
Sommige mensjes touperen hun haar, de punkers gooien behangplaksel in hun haar om die hanekammen te voorschijn te toveren en de 'dare-devils' nemen gewoon van die implantaat spikes ed (body modification), ben benieuwd wat volgt  :Confused: 

Ow leuk dat je een kast kreeg van je opa  :Smile:  Al bedacht welke kleur je em doet? Veel plezier met schilderen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, wat al die mensen in hun haar gooien!!!

En ik denk dat het kastje wel iets rond de paars gaat worden, mn hele kamer is lila, met veel paarse tinten, dus denk dat ik het rond die kleur ga houden, misschien heb ik nog de pot verf die ik voor mn muur gebruikt heb :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Smeer ik die erover :Stick Out Tongue:  Anders moet ik maar even een klein potje nieuwe verf gaan halen. Vriend belde me ook dat mn nagellak binnen was, dus als het goed is brengt ie ze morgen even (nuttige als je pas gaat kijken als ie weer terug naar huis gaat, lol)

Vanmorgen ook nog ff de stad ingeweest, maar niet echt iets nuttigs gehaald :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  2 potjes cranberry tabletten (Slik ik altijd ivm mn blaas) en kaas gehaald, nuttig invullen van mn 2e tussenuren noem je zoiets hahah!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Paars en lila zijn ook mooie kleuren en fijn dat je nagellak binnen is  :Smile: 
Haha ja je moet toch iets in je tussenuur  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss 

Haha idd, ik had gister echt zo'n dagje van: 60 min les, 100 min tussenuur, 40 min les en weer uit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Blegh dat is ook niks  :Confused:  
Maar wat raar dat de ene les 60 min duurt en de andere 40...???

----------


## Agnes574

Zelf niets gekocht, maar mijn schoonmoeder is om boodschappen geweest voor mij; waar ik zéér blij mee ben!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Bij ons duren officieel de lessen 40 min, ik had dus de eerste 2 uur een blokuur (=eigenlijk 80 min) maar omdat ik 10 min eerder klaar was met het practica mocht ik weg, is dus 60 min geworden! 

En ik zit nu gezellig met smart op mn vriend te wachten die mn nagellak komt brengen :Smile:  (Hoezo verslaving :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Lief van je schoonmoeder dat ze boodschappen heeft gedaan om jou te ontlasten!!  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Aha, sjah dat kan ook.... 
Hopelijk heb je je nagellak gekregen en kon je het uitproberen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag ook even geshopt, had gister alweer 2 nieuwe potjes lak gekocht (haha het houdt echt niet op :Stick Out Tongue: )
En vanmiddag eindelijk geslaagd voor een leuk blousje, had gister al een leuke gezien, maar daarvan klopte de maten gewoon al niet! Ding was véél te klein! Uiteindelijk toch vanmiddag nog een leuk blousje gevonden, die wel goed paste!

Haha ik moest eerst ook van iedereen in de pasruimte goedkeuring krijgen, aangezien ik d8 dat blousjes me heel tuttig zouden staan, maar dat vonden ze allemaal van niet, dus heb m gewoon meegenomen, en ze hadden gelijk, het staat best wel leuk  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Als je alle kleuren en alle merken wilt ben je nog wel even bezig met nagellak verzamelen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd goed excuus, nja heb zoiezo al een excuus het kastje staat nu en ik heb maar liefst anderhalve plank over  :Smile:  Haha en voor de vorm moet ie toch wel vol staan he :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja tuurlijk, lege plekken horen niet thuis in een kastje hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Haha idd!  :Smile: 
Zocht gister in de stad ook nog wat uitbereiding voor de lakken, maar degene naar wie ik op zoek was daarvan was het hele vak al leeg op 2 flesjes na en beide flesjes had ik dus al  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Zaterdag een externe harde schijf van 1Tb gekocht met ethernet aansluiting.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Daar kan je wel even mee vooruit  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag 3 potjes nagellak gekocht, waren eigenlijk 1,80 per stuk. Maar de kassière sloeg ze fout aan, dus had nu opeens 3 potjes nagellak voor de prijs van 1  :Smile:  Mooi meegenomen toch?

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Das Idd een koopje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,zo moet de verkoopster maar beter haar job doen he.

Heb van weekend een kareoke setje gekocht(nu kan ik thuis terug zingen) :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do

Haha idd! Heb dat al vaker bij die winkel gehad, geloof dat ze een beetje slechte medewerkers hebben  :Smile: 

Haha karaokesets zijn zo leuk! Wij hebben veel delen van Singstar voor op de playstation, daar kun je je ook héél lang mee vermaken!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Idd vind nl heel leuk zo dat zingen,kan er echt van genieten.Wist wel niet dat playstation dat ook had?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Handig zulke verkoopsters  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Leuk dat je zo'n karaoke-set hebt gekocht!

Karaoke-sets kun je kopen 'gewoon' voor de stereo, maar ze hebben ook karaoke-sets om op de pc (vriendin van mij heeft die), de wii (beste vriendin heeft dat) of de playstation 2 en 3 aan te sluiten....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ja klopt!  :Smile:  Singstar heb je ook voor op bijv de Wii, Playstation 2 en 3 etc etc, volgens mij zo'n beetje al die gameconsoles. Blijft leuk, ookal zing ik hartstikke vals, ik win wel altijd van mn zus met wedstrijdjes  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een sleuterhanger gekocht van MeTo You > beertje met op zijn t-shirt; my keys  :Wink: .
Ook nog een klein cadeautje gekocht voor Petra ... nu je, tis een 'deelbaar' cadeautje  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

OOOO schattig he! Me To You  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Me to you is lief! 
Als het cadeautje niet eetbaar is zie ik het morgen wel  :Wink: 

Gister heerlijk stukje baklava op de markt gekocht!  :Smile:  *yummie*

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha wat lief, zal Peet wel leuk vinden  :Smile:  Zat er zelf ook aan te denken om iets mee te nemen voor jullie allemaal, maar kon helaas niks leuks vinden, dus ja dan maar niet.

Wel een paar mooie nylonkousen gekregen, haha vind die dingen geweldig  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Loopschoenen gekocht, voor het geval dat.

----------


## aafgos

parfum voor mijn schoonmoeder die maandag 85 jaar wordt.wel boven mijn budget ,maar voor ons is ze ook altijd royaal.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Ah wat lief!
Wij vanmiddag een plantje voor mn opa en oma, die waren vandaag 53 jaar getrouwd (andere opa en oma als die van vorige week dus) Maar ik was er de hele dag niet, en morgen ook niet, dus mn moeder brengt het maar langs :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aafgos

sylvia93
volgens mij heb jij een hele lieve moeder,al ben je zelf ook lief om eraan te denken voor opa en oma een plantje te kopen,voor hun trouwdag.wij gaan vanmiddag op visite.en hopen dat ze het leuk vind want ze zeurt altijd zoveel,om alles en iedereen.ik heb hele zieke ouders die hoor je niet en zij heeft een beetje iets en dat hoor je uit en treure.maar ja als je verder niets heb???

----------


## sietske763

hoi, aafgos,
hoe is het met jou dan, nog depri, of knap je op?

----------


## aafgos

hoi lieve sietske
wat lief dat beetje aandacht,het gaat met mij op en neer,dan weer super goed,nu weer met paniekgevoel achter de laptop.het zal wel weer overgaan,heb vrijdag een intakegesprek met een spver ,ik verwacht er niets van maar ze helpen mensen waar elders de behandeling niet hielp.dus er is nog hoop.gaat het met jou ook goed?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Mn moeder is ontzettend lief hoor! Maar dan moet ze wel haar bui hebben, als ze chagrijnig is kun je beter uit de buurt blijven! Opa en oma waren erg blij met het plantje.

Gister zelf nog 2 leuke potjes lak gekocht, en ja daar is ie van ons aller lieve Peetje een ontzettend lief cadeautje  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Zondag leuke dingetjes gekocht in de Xenos  :Wink: 
En wat hollandse dropjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha oja hélemaal uitleven in de Xenos! Hebben jullie die niet in België?

----------


## dotito

@Ag,

Leuke winkel hé!

Heb gisteren 2 porseleinen ovenschotels gekocht ze waren aan de helft van de prijs met spaarzegels.
Ik had er geen meer,nu kan ik weer lasagna....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ aafgos,
nog gefeliciteerd met je moeder  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat het gesprek vrijdag duidelijkheid voor je brengt! 

@ Syl,
En heb je een van beide kleurtjes al geprobeerd?

@ Agnes,
Ja jij kon je lol niet op he  :Wink:  Heb je nog vla gehad??

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je weer zelf lekkere lasagne kan maken!

Zondag heb ik van Petra een superlief cadeautje gekregen! Kaartje gaat in mijn plakboek hoor Peetje! Zelf had ik Zwitsal babycrème gekocht want de mijne was op en ik kan niet zonder!
Gister en vandaag boodschappen gedaan voor een hele lieverd omdat ie ziek was.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja beide al geprobeerd! Althans niet op mn eigen nagels, omdat de lak op mn nagels er nog perfect opzit, maar doe alle lakjes op een wheel, zo kan ik beter zien hoe een lak er op nagels uit ziet :Stick Out Tongue:  En die donkere roze lak heb ik bij mn moeder opgedaan  :Smile: 
Hehe wilde de teennagels van mn vriend rood maken, maar vond ie toch niet zo leuk (komt ie met een smoesje als: Jamaar straks heb ik allemaal mannen achter me aan, haha!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wat vond je moeder van de donker roze kleur dan?
Nah zeg, als je zijn teennagels lakt ziet toch niemand het! Rare mannen ook  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ze vond m wel leuk! Mn zus vind hem afschuwelijk haha, die vind het niet staan, maar goed, zij heeft ook geen smaak  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Staat hartstikke leuk! Haha Ach ja rare mannen, moet zeggen dat ik al een keer zn teennagels gelakt heb hoor, maar nog niet alle 10 (een keertje enkel zn grote teen, zag er heel humoristisch uit!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja smaken verschillen  :Wink:  

Vanmiddag leuk een dagkaart kopen voor te zwemmen en de sauna! Heb er echt zin in! Lekker bijkletsen met mijn beste vriendinnetje!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Veel plezier! Hoop dat je een leuke dag gehad hebt! :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

nieuw rijbewijs en voor de hele familie een ID.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
ja ik had zeker een leuke dag :d Heb mn beste vriendin maar eens getrakteerd op te zwemmen/sauna en was erg leuk!

@ Ronald,
Ja dat is ook belangrijk!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Pfoeh dat zal behoorlijk wat gekost hebben zeg!

@ Luuss,

Wat lief van je!

Ik heb vanmiddag zelf weer 3 potjes lak erbij gehaald, pff kastje vullen schiet nog niet erg op zeg!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
ja toen ik even minder centjes had heeft zij voor mij betaald en ze is net verhuist en moest heel veel geld in 1x betalen (borg en 3 maand huur of zo) dus vond ik dat ik haar moest trakteren  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jullie zijn gewoon échte vriendinnen!! Elkaar steunen in slechte periodes!

Nou ik ga strakjes nog ff de stad in, heb nog een kortingsbon voor de hema liggen voor 25% korting die tot morgen geldig is, dus maar even gebruiken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heeft na een ruzie lang geduurd voordat we weer echte vriendinnen waren hoor... 
Ik hoop dat je slaagt voor iets leuks bij de hema  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

terug van weg geweest, naar de kust geweest een weekje en kon het niet laten 2 paar schoenen gekocht met sleehak , echtgenoot 1 paar ;ik loop in huis op wolkjes , (nu nog )voetpad zal afwachten zijn ,d'er staan een 15 paar gereed vd dochter om mee te doen  :Wink: dan heb ik terug wat plaats :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ach ruzies maken vriendschappen daarna vaak véél hechter!!
En jep ben wel geslaagd, potje lak bij de Hema met 25% korting, bij de kruidvat nog het laatste potje van de collectie die ik nog moest, en een soort warmtezakje (heb altijd last van koude handen) en als je dan in het zakje knijpt wordt het zakje warm, echt heerlijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Leuke dingen gekocht Syll  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

Fleece dekenje met beertjes op 

Paar wandelsandalen van teva voor griekenland.Ze waren in aanbieding in de makro

----------


## Agnes574

Hyacinten en hondenkoekjes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Oohw Hyacinten, die zijn mooi!! En ruiken lekker!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lara,
Leuk van die hakjes, ik hoop dat je er goed op kan lopen  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je geslaagd bent  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Ow lief zeg een fleecedeken met beertjes en heerlijk warm ook!

@ Agnes,
Lekker hoor hyacinten! Hoop dat je woefkes blij zijn met de koekjes!

Ik heb niks leuks gekocht, maar Ruben heeft heerlijk mij meen aar zwemmen/sauna/uit eten genomen gister en we gaan as woensdag samen met Christiaan naar Warner Bros en we gaan met zijn 3en ook naar Bospop! Ruben is een schatje!!! En ik ben superblij!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aafgos

hoi allemaal
ik heb een brug gekocht(voor mijn mond hahahaha)was wel een hele dure.1589 euro's

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Zow meteen een hele rib uit je lijf! Pfoeh hoop dat het voor het grote deel wel vergoed is?
Afgelopen dinsdag zelf nog 3 lakjes gekocht  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Aafgos, 
jeetje wat een bedrag zeg  :EEK!: 

@ Syl, 
Leuk hoor, mjah ik had al gezegd dat ze de nagellakjes niet in Duitsland hadden tenminste niet in Düsseldorf maar ik regel het alsnog voor je hoor!

Dinsdag met mijn broertje gewinkeld, samen met hem een jas en schoenen voor hem uitgezocht die hij betaald heeft (duh), daarna heb ik het teraasje betaald, broertje kocht manga's (Japanse stripboeken) waaronder 1 voor mij en daarna naar oud snoepwinkeltje gegaan en toen heeft mijn broertje een zakje noga voor papa gehaald, ik mocht een zakje vullen en hij vulde een zakje! Zelf scheermesje en scheergel gekocht voor bij Ruben thuis.
Woensdag Düsseldorf en Warner Bros was leuk! Ik heb voor mijn broertje Japanse koekjes gekocht en in WB een hoedje voor mijzelf  :Big Grin:  
Van Ruben kreeg ik een mega grote witte tijger knuffel echt zo lief, ik durfde het eigenlijk niet aan te nemen, want hij had ookal eten en dagkaart betaald, maar hij stond erop  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wat lief van je  :Smile:  Ga je binnenkort nog ns naar Duitsland dan?  :Smile:  

Jij bent echt flink verwend zeg!! Haha ik gebruik trouwens altijd gewoon t scheermesje/schuim van mn vriend als ik daar ben :Stick Out Tongue:  Wel lief dat je zoveel van Ruben gekregen hebt!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja ga binnenkort naar Leer waarschijnlijk want daar woont de vriendin van een goede vriend van mij... en anders zei Ruben dat zijn biologische paps wel creditcard ed heeft (die heeft eigen zaak namelijk) en dat we het dan wel samen voor je zouden regelen!

Ja Ruben heeft geen scheerschuim of gel en gebruikt zijn scheermesje bijna nooit want hij heeft een scheerapparaat die zo kan bewegen en vind het wel fijn als ik daar spullen heb, staat ook Zwitsal, tampons, lenzenbakje en lenzenvloeistof bij hem thuis  :Wink: 

Jaaa echt super lief van Ruben!!! Ik kon het echt niet aannemen want hij heeft al zoveel betaald en hij is al zo mega lief, maarja hij zegt "ik kan het missen nu en ik wil dat we samen genieten dus moet je het maar aannemen van mij en als jij weer een baan hebt neem je mij lekker een keer mee uit eten of iets dergelijks" *Melts*

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Ahw wat zijn jullie lief  :Big Grin:  Dankjewel dat je zoveel moeite voor me doet!

Tis idd wel handig om eigen spulletjes daar te hebben, wanneer de mijne zn eigen huisje heb ga ik daar ook zooi dumpen hoor  :Smile:  Ben het zat om iedere keer een tas vol spullen mee te nemen, als het goed is ga ik met koninginnedag voor het eerst bij m slapen! 

En tis wel lief van m dattie je zo verwend, maar hij heeft idd gelijk, als hij het nu kan missen gewoon lekker genieten samen!  :Smile: 

Zelf vandaag alleen even boodschappen gedaan, morgen de stad in, kijken of ze nog iets hebben  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja beloofd is beloofd  :Wink: 
Is idd handig om daar spulletjes te hebben, wel leuk hoor en spannend dat je met Koninginnedag voor t eerst bij hem gaat slapen als alles goed gaat!
Ja heel lief dat hij me zo verwend, en hij heeft ook wel gelijk over dat samen genieten, maar voelt toch een beetje raar want ik wil graag samen dingen doen en betalen, maarja mijn centjes laten dat niet echt toe momenteel maarja als dat wel weer zo is dan maak ik t helemaal goed!

Boodschappen doen is ook belangrijk! Veel plezier morgen in de stad  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd dat ieder centje omkeren kennen wij hier ook! Wees blij dat hij je nu lekker wilt verwennen! De strijd gaat hier zoiezo nog steeds verder qua advocaten etc, en moet straks zelf ook vanalles regelen als ik ga studeren krijg ik dus studiefinanciering, maar omdat ik een conflict met mijn vader heb en mijn moeder me niet kan bijstaan heb ik recht op een aanvullende beurs, maar voordat je dit voor elkaar hebt, pff. Mijn zus is al 2 jaar bezig met het krijgen van een aanvullende beurs!

En ik ga morgen idd even kijken in de stad, had nog een mooie mintgroenige lak op het oog, maar die hadden ze steeds niet hier, dus even kijken of ze m morgen hebben, anders heb ik gewoon pech  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nog even héérlijk geshopt nadat ik vriend had afgezet in Noord-France....
3 t-shirts voor mij, 3 voor hem, een riem voor mij, 4 paar sokkken voor hem, 2 zachte bruine kussens voor heerlijk in de zetel of 'huiskamerbed' én een bruine plaid met hondenbeentjes op voor de woefkes ... er liggen er momenteel 2 op en ééntje is aan het wachten om er een plaatsje op te kunnen bemachtigen  :Big Grin:  ... ze hebben nog geen mandjes en kussens genoeg blijkbaar  :Stick Out Tongue:  (2 manden in keuken, 2 in woonkamer, 2 grote kussens in woonkamer, 2 grote kussens onder eettafel én ze kunnen in de zetel (bank)kruipen en op m'n huisbed ... haha; 4 [email protected] boeboes  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah lekker geshopt zo te horen!! Haha 4 paar sokken, cartoonsokken?? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Je hondjes worden idd wel verwend hoor! Maar volgens mij zijn het ook wel enorme schatjes!!

----------


## dotito

Ja..... mijn trouwjurk en bolero vestje. :Big Grin: 
Morgen ga ik zien voor een paar schoenen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Aah eindelijk geslaagd!! Ben wel super benieuwd naar je jurk hoor! Wanneer gaan jullie ookweer trouwen? Wil daarna wel een foto zien hoor!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@Syl,
Neeeeeeeeeeee géén cartoonsokken ... sterke sokken van caterpillar  :Wink:  ... ze gaan nl altijd in no-time kapot  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heb jij je nagellak nog gevonden (lime groen dacht ik te hebben gelezen?)

@Do,
Moet een héérlijk gevoel zijn dat je je jurk hebt gevonden!! Weer een zorg minder hé!!
Hopelijk slaag je vandaag voor de schoenen!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha had wel cartoonsokken verwacht :Stick Out Tongue:  Ben wel geslaagd voor nagellak, alleen niet degene die ik zocht, helaas! Hele rek was zo goed als leeg! Ze hadden enkel nog een lichte roze shimmer, dus die heb ik meegenomen, en van een ander merk heeft mn moeder een paarse uitgekozen, en ik zelf nog een holografische zilver (haha die termen zullen jullie niet veel zeggen maar shimmer= lichte glitter, holo= nagellak welke je in de zon houdt je een regenboog in je nagels van kleuren ziet!)

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. ik denk dat vriendlief op z'n voorhoofd zou tikken als ik hem cartoonsokken gaf  :Big Grin: 

Jammer dat je die ene kleur niet hebt gevonden, maar je hebt wel weer een paar kleurtjes bij lees ik  :Wink: .
Ben wel benieuwd naar je verzameling/voorraad ... je moet er maar 's een foto van maken en die hierop zetten  :Big Grin: .

Ik heb van die nagellak die bij daglicht gewoon je nagels een mooie natuurlijke glans geeft ,maar in de discotheek (bij blacklight) superwit uitstraalt  :Wink: .
Heb je die al??
Kun jij wss weinig mee doen ivm je nail-art ... ik vind het wel mooi op m'n nagels  :Wink: .
Ik ga niet meer naar disco's/clubs ed, dus gelukkig kleuren ze niet meer helder wit!!
Was nl schrikken eerste keer  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha ja die cartoonsokken  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik zal binnenkort wel ff een fotootje maken  :Smile:  Plaats ik m hier wel!

En jaa jij hebt het over blacklight nagellak! Dat is hier dus echt geheel onbekend! Heb het zelf dus idd ook niet, en op mijn nagels zit idd altijd wat, maar als topcoat zou het wel grappig zijn! Ik kom eigenlijk alleen nooit in discotheken, enkel in de kroeg maar daar lopen ze niet zo te klooien met lichten  :Stick Out Tongue:  Kan me wel voorstellen dat je schrikt als je niet weet dat de nagellak oplicht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Als we elkaar nog 's zien neem ik een potje voor je mee  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Wat lief!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ieder centje omkeren is bekend hier, juist daarom vind ik het waarschijnlijk moeilijk om dingen aan te nemen...
Superklote dat het niet opschiet met de strijd met de advocaten ed  :Mad:   :Frown: 
Ja aanvullende beurs regelen is een drama, sowieso de IB-groep heb ik slechte ervaringen mee en nog steeds, dus ik hoop van harte dat jij mazzel hebt met het regelen van de aanvullende beurs!
Jammer dat ze de kleur die jij wou hebben niet hadden  :Frown:  
Die holo nagellak klinkt echt leuk! 

@ Agnes,
Zo jij hebt goed je best gedaan met shoppen  :Wink: 
Ach je woefkes zijn je kindjes dus dan mag je ze best wel extra verwennen hoor!  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Hartstikke leuk dat je geslaagd bent voor een trouwjurk en bolero! Dat is weer een zorg minder  :Wink:  Wat voor kleur heb je uitgezocht? Hopelijk ben je ook geslaagd voor schoenen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa die IB-Groep is een drama! Het heet tegenwoordig weer anders geloof ik :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mn zus is al ruim 2 jaar bezig met het regelen van een aanvullende beurs... Hoop dat ik meer geluk heb pfoeh, twijfel zoiezo nog een beetje, want als ik nu zoveel moeite ga doen voor die aanvullende beurs en ik krijg het voor elkaar en haal mn examens niet.. lijkt mij een beetje tijdverspilling dan, mja overleg thuis nog wel even, dr is vast wel iemand die me goed kan adviseren!
Wanneer de zon schijnt zal ik wel ns een foto maken van zo'n hololak, zijn ontzettend mooi, zie je echt alle regenboogkleurtjes  :Big Grin: 

@ Do,

Ik ben ook wel benieuwd of je al geslaagd bent voor schoenen!

----------


## dotito

Zaterdag ook nog schoenen en een handtas gevonden. :Big Grin: 

Mijn jurkje is wit met zwart zonder mouwen tot onder de knie ,en met een tintje grijs erin.
Is nl.zo dat mijn ventje zijn kostum grijs is.(zwart hemd)
Mijn bolero vestje is van zwarte zijde.
En de schoenen zijn van brako en die zijn afgewassen wit met een open hiel.

Later stuur ik jullie wel foto's door. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Klinkt echt super!! Tenminste iets aparts dan altijd maar die standaard witte trouwjurken tot op de grond !

----------


## Agnes574

Klinkt goed Do  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja t heet anders en werkt voor geen meter!  :Mad:  
Ik hoop dat je wel slaagt en dat het lukt met de aanvullende beurs regelen! Ik duim in elk geval voor je!

@ Do,
Super zeg dat je geslaagd bent! Ben erg benieuwd naar de foto's want klinkt in elk geval mooi!

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## dotito

@Sylvia

Hoeveel potjes heb jij syl. jezus... :EEK!: 
Wel mooi gedaan!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha ik ben de tel een beetje kwijt :$, het zijn er iig meer dan 200. Het kastje heeft mn opa voor me gemaakt, heb m zelf geschilderd toen  :Smile:  En ik heb nog een heel plankje over achterin :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Amai Syll,

Zo een voorraad  :Big Grin: !!
Merci voor de foto's , *leuk!!!*

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Vanochtend de vloertegels besteld en zo meteen gipsplaatjes halen.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Amai Syll,
> 
> Zo een voorraad !!
> Merci voor de foto's , *leuk!!!*
> 
> Xx Ag


Haha ja het zijn er behoorlijk wat ja! Binnenkort maar weer ns een poging doen om te tellen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

xx

----------


## aafgos

hallo allemaal
ik heb een nintendo dsi xl gekocht voor mijn zoon die maandag 11 jaar wordt.en nog wat spulletjes in zo'n heerlijk 1001winkel met een heleboel spullen,wat je niet nodig heb maar wel leuk is.niets voormrzelf maar voor andere allemaal.

----------


## dotito

@Aafgos,

Dat zal je zoontje zeker leuk vinden.Maak er een fijne dag van.
En word er bij jullie dan ook taart gegeten?

Heb eergisteren een halsketting/oorbellen gevonden voor op mijn kleedje.

Gisteren nog kleine Tapas potjes gekocht, zo van die heel kleintjes.(Ni duur hoor)
Ben daar dan ook verslaafd aan,kan dat niet laten liggen.Maar kook ook graag als ik tijd en geen pijn heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Wat voor kleur vloertegels? 

@ Aafgos, 
Ik hoop dat je zoon blij is met de Nintendo DSI  :Smile: 

Ik heb zo iets leuks gekregen!!! Mijn paps woensdag tegen mij; ja wat vind je van die Nederlands gothic band, dus ik zo "welke bedoel je Delain, Epica, After Forrever, Within Temptations" dus papa zo van die die in Groningen komt, dus ik zo "Within Temptations, ja wel leuk maar die zijn al maanden uitverkocht" dus papa dat hij kaartjes had, bleek mijn nicht kaartjes te hebben gekocht en niet meer heen te kunnen. Papa en broertje willen niet heen, dus nu neem ik Ruben as zondag mee naar zijn eerste concert in de Oosterpoort in Groningen, hij vind het helemaal leuk en heeft er net als mij veel zin in en kan ik eindelijk iets terugdoen!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Geniet van jullie eerste concert samen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oh gezellig! Within Temptation is wel goed! Sharon (zangeres) heeft altijd van die supermooie wauw jurken aan! Delain vind ik ook goed, die zijn vorig jaar nog in zaandam geweest ter promotie aan hun nieuwe album April Rain.

Ik gister ff snel langs de kruidvat geweest, nog steeds t potje mintgroene lak niet gevonden, maar nu wel een perzikkleurtje, die had ik ook nog niet dus zo zie je maar weer. Nja zaterdag nog maar ff kijken, misschien hebben ze dan de mintgroene!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... onze Syll heeft écht een nagellakverslaving  :Big Grin: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Super Luuss,
Geniet ervan!!!!
Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Do,

Volgens mij is je trouw-outfit ver compleet ... ben blij voor je lieverd!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

> Haha ... onze Syll heeft écht een nagellakverslaving 
> 
> Xx


Hehe komt geen eind aan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar het scheelt wel, ik wil er later mn beroep van maken, dus hoe meer ik nu in huis heb, hoe minder ik straks aan hoef te schaffen om te beginnen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Idd.Aggie,nu ik mijn lingerie-setje heb gevonden van chantelle is het helemaal af :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Doet wel deugd hoor,dat je jezelf zo eens kunt verwennen.
Geniet er wel van :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat geloof ik wel Do,
lekker van blijven genieten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

2 petjes voor mijn ventje ééntje van nike en ééntje van kappa.
Was een koopje 2 voor 5 euro kan je dus niet laten liggen he!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik/we hebben zeker genoten van ons eerste concert samen, Ruben had wel eerder bands gezien op bevrijdingsfestival en in de kroeg/cafe, maar dit was zijn eerste echte concert en hij heeft ontzettend genoten  :Big Grin:  
Fijn dat je geslaagd bent voor lingerie en dat je trouw outfit compleet is! Zeker fijn om jezelf eens zo te verwennen! Verdien je!!!
Zeker 2 petjes voor 5 euro kan je niet laten liggen  :Wink:  Hoop dat je ventje er blij mee was/is!

@ Syl,
Sharon had 2 mooie witte jurken aan (voor en na de pauze) en haar stem is zo geweldig! Was erg leuk live ondanks dat het wat minder hard was omdat het een theatertour was en we eigenlijk moesten zitten, maar zodra ik goede muziek hoor kan ik niet zitten dus hebben Ruben en ik lekker gedanst en ons uitgeleefd  :Big Grin:  Hij vond zijn eerste concert super vooral omdat het samen met mij was  :Embarrassment:  Op bevrijdingsfestival een paar jaar terug waren ze hier live in Groningen, maar dit was toch echt wel beter!
Delain is ook erg goed! Heb ze op Fields of Rock 2007 gezien, had nog niet eerder van ze gehoord destijds, maar steengoede zangeres ook! Erg leuk dat je die ook gezien hebt!
Ik hoop dat je uiteindelijk die mintgroene vind! Perzikkleurtje is ook erg mooi!

@ Agnes,
Ghehe ja Syl heeft nagellak verslaving  :Wink: 
Ruben en ik hebben zeker genoten!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Het was super!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa haar jurken zijn altijd supermooi  :Smile:  Blij dat jullie genoten hebben!
Ik ken Delain eigenlijk via mn vriend  :Wink:  Mn muzieksmaak heb ik een beetje van hem overgekregen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja haar jurken zijn mooi soms bijna sprookjesachtig! Het was echt heel leuk en we hebben zeker genoten!
Altijd goed om leuke nieuwe muziek via familie, vrienden, vriendinnen en je vriend te ontdekken  :Wink:  Mijn vader was van de rock, metal, experimentele (jaren 70) muziek en blues en mijn moeder was van de soul, funk, reggae, Nederlandstalige en disco en al wat betreft overige muziek heb ik veel via vriend(inn)en mogen ontvangen... vind lang niet alles mooi, sommige dingen vind ik leuk om met bepaalde mensen naar te luisteren of op te dansen en zou ik zelf nooit opzetten en andere dingen sjah die wel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd dat is echt het goede woord, sprookjesachtig!  :Smile:  
Tis maar goed dat ik qua muziek niks van vriendinnen heb, die luisteren namelijk naar 'klassieke' muziek à la mozart pff.. voor een 16jarige nog wel  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mn moeder is absoluut voor de nederlandstalig à la gerard joling, marco borsato en al die troep (sorry ik vind het niks) en dan komt mn zus met dr backstreetboys (pff die waren 20 jaar geleden toch al uit?) en dan kom ik dus met mn rammstein haha de combo die wij thuis hebben klopt echt niet :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nja wij hebben niet echt iets gekocht, maar we hebben wel plannen gemaakt, met de kortingzooi van de Albert Heijn gaan we 14 mei met zn 4en naar de Efteling  :Smile:  Hoe gezellig is dat, ben er voor het laatst geweest toen ik een jaar of 6/7 was, en ben nu 17 kun je nagaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  (mn oma heeft al 4 volle spaarkaarten voor ons gespaard, heel lief)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ghehe ja goed woord he  :Wink: 
Ach leuk toch zo'n mengelmoes aan muziek smaken  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Echt leuk joh dat jullie naar de Efteling willen gaan met die spaaractie, ik hoop dat het doorgaat en leeftijd maakt echt niks uit hoor  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Als ik het zo lees lijkt het bij jullie thuis idd op een cocktail van verschillende muziek.
Bij ons thuis is dat niet veel beter hoor. :Big Grin: 
Ventje houd van rock
Dochter van heavy-metal
En ik zelf van dance/klasiek
Ach zolang dat je maar kunt genieten van muziek(niet waar)

Ooh de Efteling leuk zeg... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik vind altijd als je in de Efteling bent,dat je je dan precies terug een kind voelt.Zalig!!!

Gisteren heb ik nog een fantasie ring kocht,kon hem niet laten liggen.

----------


## dotito

Een nieuwe bril zwarte,en een reissetje van tempur. (Anders heb ik wel een probleem voor te slapen)

----------


## Agnes574

Een fiets!!  :Big Grin: 
Donderdag al gekocht ... en intussen al kleine toerkes gedaan  :Wink: .
We gaan terug de conditie proberen opbouwen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Oh....das leuk een nieuwe fiets, Zal u deugd doen.....Doe het wel rustig aan he met u rug. :Wink: 

Kon ik ook maar terug gaan fietsen :Heb er wel ééne maar waar wij wonen kan ik hem niet zetten.Na verlof gaan we een garage zoeken,'t is zo leuk fietsen!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Handig zo'n reissetje  :Big Grin: 

@ Agnes,
Ow super dat je een fiets hebt gekocht! Kleurtje?? Zoals Do zegt wel voorzichtig doen met je rug he?!!

Zondag op de braderie in Annen geweest met mijn paps. We hebben een vlinder van ijzer ofzo gekocht voor aan de schutting zodat het wat vrolijker lijkt, want zolang er geen tegels gelegd worden (juli???) kunnen we ook geen bloembakken plaatsen of aan de schutting hangen en lijkt het zo saai... verder de Japanse versie van The Ring gekocht op DVD, een boek van Stephen King "De Mist" en nog een miniatuur versie van die vlinder voor Ruben  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn fiets is bordeaux van kleur  :Smile: , met mandje lichten enz...alles erop en eraan  :Big Grin: 
Ik voel wél dat ik terug meer pijn krijg (zenuwpijn), maar ik zet toch door en hoop dat m'n lichaam eraan went  :Wink: . Ik ga straks wél 's kijken voor een gelzadel ... miljaar ik heb al zadelpijn gehad  :Big Grin: !!

Volgens m'n specialist mag ik fietsen en als ik daardoor weer wat conditie opbouw en m'n rugspieren weer wat sterker worden helpt dat hopelijk ook om de pijn wat te verminderen!

Iedere dag dus een toerke fietsen (kleine stukjes, langzaam opbouwen) en ook iedere dag met gewichten trainen (armen/schouders/rug) ... maar ik ben voorzichtig hoor  :Wink: .

Leuk wat je allemaal hebt gevonden Luuss!!

Do, vraagje > hoeveel kost dat reissetje van Tempur??
Ik zou dat ook graag hebben ...

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hey Aggie,

In de winkel kost dat reissetje 425 euro.Ik heb dat via de mutualiteit besteld,ik geloof dat het op een 380 euro kwam met de korting.Heb het nog maar juist opgestuurd de offerte, weet de juiste prijs niet van buiten.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Oh mooi hoor een Bordeaux kleurige fiets!  :Big Grin:  Leuk dat alles erop en eraan zit, nu nog dat gelzadel  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je specialist het goedkeurt dat je gaat fietsen, ik hoop met je mee dat je er vanzelf aan wend en je spieren wat sterker worden!
Ja was heel leuk op de braderie/rommelmarkt, we hadden ook nog van de kaasboer Italiaanse geitenkaas en Fenegriek geitenkaas (walnoot smaak) meegenomen en nog aardbeien bij de groenteboer  :Big Grin:  Ik hoop ook dat mijn rug en overige spieren sterker worden door fitness, maar de pijn is niet leuk  :Frown:  Achja gewoon maar even doorbijten  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Pff redelijk prijzig, maarja dan heb je ook wat en kan je tenminste lekker slapen!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,
Jammer genoeg kost het wel wat,maar is wel iets goed hoor tempur.Ben er zeer tevreden over.
En zoals je zelf zegt,uwe slaap is belangrijk he!! :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanmiddag éindelijk geslaagd voor de mintgroene nagellak!! Hij was steeds uitverkocht maar vanmiddag hadden ze er toevallig nog 1tje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Jihaaaaaa .... proficiat Syll!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Hahaha, ik heb echt een verslaving he  :Wink: ! Durf al nieteens meer alle potjes te gaan tellen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Je hebt ze volgens mij  intussen  al in alle kleuren van de regenboog

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  geniet er maar lekker van!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Aggie, daar moest ik toch wel om lachen hoor!! Geniaal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je eindelijk je mint groene nagellak hebt!  :Big Grin: 

Ruben en ik waren vorige week wegwerpcamera wezen inleveren heeft hij ze gister opgehaald zijn er maar 3 foto's gelukt  :Mad:  Ligt echt aan het merk Fujifilm NIET nemen als je een wegwerpcamera nodig bent want daar krijg je dus geen foto's mee!!! Ik heb van blokker en hema andere merken wegwerpcamera's gehad (voor festivals mee naar festivals enzo) en die deden het wel prima!
Verder hebben we een t-shirt met wolven (http://shop.themountain.me/products/...-the-Moon.html) voor mijn echte broertje gekocht want die werd afgelopen zondag 21 jaartjes oud en hij was/is er heel blij mee!

----------


## dotito

Een zwarte dekbedovertrek met rode rozen was een koopje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah dat is rot van die foto's! 

@ Do,

Dat soort dekbedden zijn mooi! Mn moeder heeft er ook 1, helaas begint daar de zwarte kleur grijs van te worden?  :Confused: 

Zelf vandaag weer 2 potjes lak van een limited edition gehaald, eentje hadden ze er niet, helaas.. Ach kijk binnenkort nog wel ns, en anders pech!

----------


## Onassa

Hey Sylvia.

Ben jij nagel styliste???
Dat "was" ik ook.
Heb 3 certificaten gehaald voor gel en acryl nagels, nailart en manicure.
Had mijn eigen salonnetje aan huis maar ik kreeg als maar meer exceeem (vroeger ook heel erg gehad).
Met handschoenen aan kan ik niet werken, zeker niet als het priegelig word.
Ik heb uiteindelijk na 2 jaar de hele salon weer moeten verkopen.
Heb nog wel voor mezelf wat gehouden als ik weer eens een tijdje gel nagels wil.
Zal niet vaak gebeuren want bij de paarden is het niet echt handig.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister bij de V&D verschillende smaken Baklava gekocht voor Ruben, omdat hij dat zo lekker vind en hij zo ontzettend lief voor mij is!

Ik heb van mijn moeder een pen gekregen met Ariel (van de kleine zeemeermin) erop, want ze wou me perse iets geven, maarja ik wist niet wat ik wou hebben en vond het ook een beetje raar om nu ineens iets van haar te krijgen  :Confused: . Zelf heeft ze raamdecoratie stickers gekocht bij een winkeltje waar je aparte, orginele, grappige en kleurrijke keuken/badkamer ed accessoires kan kopen.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hey Sylvia.
> 
> Ben jij nagel styliste???
> Dat "was" ik ook.
> Heb 3 certificaten gehaald voor gel en acryl nagels, nailart en manicure.
> Had mijn eigen salonnetje aan huis maar ik kreeg als maar meer exceeem (vroeger ook heel erg gehad).
> Met handschoenen aan kan ik niet werken, zeker niet als het priegelig word.
> Ik heb uiteindelijk na 2 jaar de hele salon weer moeten verkopen.
> Heb nog wel voor mezelf wat gehouden als ik weer eens een tijdje gel nagels wil.
> ...


Ben nog geen gediplomeerd nagelstyliste nee! Ga er wel cursussen voor volgen wanneer ik wat ouder ben (ben nu nog 17). Jammer dat het bij jou zo afgelopen is, maar idd kunstnagels en de paardhouderij is helaas niet een al te beste combo. Ik doe zelf tot nu toe enkel nailart, heb er ook een eigen website van: http://sylviasnailart.webklik.nl/pag...lartwebkliknl- Hier kun je een beetje zien wat ik zoal doe, heb een hele lange tijd lange ongelijke nagels gehad, maar sinds een tijdje heb ik alles kortgewiekt, en heb nu dus korte gelijke nagels, ziet er een stuk beter uit  :Smile: 

@ Luuss,

Ghehe een pen??? :P

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik heb altijd pennen bij me om iets op te kunnen schrijven, maar ik was mijn pen woensdagnacht kwijtgeraakt in de Vera omdat een gast zijn e-mailadres opschreef, dus vandaar een pen  :Wink:  En ook omdat mijn moeder mij perse iets wou geven en ik de afgelopen 12 jaar wel een boek heb gekregen (die ze van mij moest vervangen omdat ze die had weggegeven zonder mijn toestemming), een racefiets (die ze zelf had gekregen maar waar ze niks mee kon worden) en een kastje (die had ze ook gekregen maar paste niet bij haar andere spullen)...

----------


## Luuss0404

Zondag met papa, mijn broertje en Ruben naar braderie/rommelmarkt in Annen geweest. Ik heb 3 Stephen King boeken erbij en een lp van Enya, papa heeft wat lp's gekocht, mijn broertje heeft 3 ps2 spellen en een ps1 spel (FF8) gekocht, Ruben heeft er een 2e vlindertje (die 1e had ie van mij vorige maand gekregen) en een controler voor zijn Wii gekocht... en we hadden een grote vlinder voor mijn tante gekocht en die hebben we haar gegeven en daar was ze blij mee  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@vaatwasser is trouwens zaterdag geleverd ben ik blij :Big Grin:  en fototoestel beide waren stuk we hebben het van de centjes van ons huwelijk gekocht.
En gisteren in Sluis een hele boel gezicht/haarproducten en een doos paracetamol. 2 keer per jaar gaan we naar ginder omdat het daar veel goedkoper is dan in Antwerpen.
En een handtas kon hem niet laten liggen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Luuss,

Zijn goede boeken die van Stephen King las ik vroeger ook veel(lekker griezelen)

----------


## Sylvia93

Niet zelf gekocht maar wel 2 superleuke topjes gekregen van vriendlief  :Smile:  En nog 3 paar nieuwe leggings, aangezien mn andere zo goed als allemaal gesneuveld waren tijdens het verhuizen :$

----------


## sietske763

een 3/4 broek

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat de vaatwasser zo snel geleverd kon worden!  :Smile: 
Leuk dat jullie een dagje Sluis hebben gedaan en dat jullie een mooie nieuwe camera hebben!
Ja Stephen King lees ik altijd graag, leuk dat je die vroeger ook altijd graag las  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Oh lief zeg dat hij topjes voor je kocht en je gesneuvelde leggings vervangen heeft!  :Big Grin: 

@ Barbara,
Wat voor kleur 3/4 broek??

----------


## sietske763

een zwarte, voor jacob, echt een hele leuke!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoop dat Jacob er blij mee is!  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa lief he! Hij is echt ontzettend lief voor me  :Smile:  (Oké hij heeft ook wel zn mindere buitjes, hehe als iets niet lukt kun je beter dekking zoeken, of als ie zich aan iemand irriteerd)

@ Sietske,

Leuk!! Helaas staan dat soort broeken mn vriend niet, hij heeft nogal ehh hele dunne beentjes waardoor driekwartbroeken absoluut niet staan, eigenlijk staan alleen jeans hem goed of van die hele korte afgeknipte jeans in de zomer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Gisteren 'nederlandse dingen' gekocht in de AH .... héérlijk!!!
(was op bezoek bij vriendin die zelf nog even naar de AH moest)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je weer 'Nederlandse dingen' hebt  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Wat is AH?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
AH is de afkorting van Albert Heijn een supermarktketen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Aha...zo daar ben ik nog nooit geweest als we in NL gaan winkelen is het meestal naar de nettorama of c1000
Waar is er een AH?

----------


## Luuss0404

Albert Heijn;
* Torenweidelaan 2, 4501 AK, Oostburg (deze is t dichtst bij Sluis, las ergens dat jullie daar wel regelmatig komen)
Op http://www.ah.nl/albertheijn/winkelinformatie kun je een plaats intypen en dan krijg je de dichtstbijzijnde AH winkels te zien. XL betekend dat het een voor Nederlandse begrippen megawinkel is  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Luuss :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Gisteren 'nederlandse dingen' gekocht in de AH .... héérlijk!!!


AH is bij ons een grote supermarkt

----------


## sietske763

sorry, zag dat je al antwoord had van luuss, had vanalles gelezen behalve haar post....

----------


## sietske763

> @Luuss,
> 
> Zijn goede boeken die van Stephen King las ik vroeger ook veel(lekker griezelen)


zijn echt leuke, spannende boeken!

----------


## Onassa

Een hoop planten bij Intratuin, iets teveel eigenlijk maar ach....alles is ook zo mooi.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Oh leuk plantjes! Gezellig  :Big Grin:  Helaas ben ik slecht in het verzorgen van die dingen, vergeet ze altijd water te geven.. dus dan zijn ze zo dood.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar, 
Ja Stephen King zijn leuke spannende boeken  :Smile: 

@ Diane,
Ghehe dat 'probleem' ken ik, vind plantjes en bloempjes mooi en leuk!

@ Syl,
Dan neem je leuke cactussen met bloempjes of een leuk vetplantje, als je die niet goed verzorgt zie je dat en dan geef je ze water en gaan ze weer leven, zo ben ik ook begonnen met plantjes  :Wink: 
Ik heb van 1 vetplantje die ik kocht toen ik 12 was ofzo inmiddels 2 plantjes met heel veel kindjes, heb ook al stekjes aan mensen die ik lief vind weggegeven als cadeautje en wil Ruben er ook een stekje van geven, want dat plantje (waarvan ik natuurlijk de naam niet weet) doet het echt geweldig goed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

> @ Onassa,
> 
> Oh leuk plantjes! Gezellig  Helaas ben ik slecht in het verzorgen van die dingen, vergeet ze altijd water te geven.. dus dan zijn ze zo dood.


Het gekke is dat ik dat met de kamer planten ook heb, maar ik ben ohh zooo zorgzaam altijd voor het eenjarig spul voor buiten.
Dagelijks alles water geven, overal dode bloempjes uit plukken zodat de groei gestimuleerd word.
Achja....ik ben gewoon een echt buiten mens en dan vind ik zulke dingen dus wel leuk.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hehe cactussen zijn ook geen succes, had laatst in het oude huis van mn vriend een aantal cactussen in een vuilniszak gegooid omdat ze wegmoesten, gooi ik die vuilniszak inclusief cactussen toch tegen mn been aan joh! Helemaal bloeden, bah heb niks met cactussen :Stick Out Tongue:  Misschien later idd een vetplantje ofso, die zijn iig wel veilig voor mij geloof ik, anders gewoon maar nep :Stick Out Tongue:  In het huis van mn vriend wordt t zoiezo nep, hij wil zo goed als alles zwart of rood hebben, vind dan maar een geschikt plantje, hehe nee zal wel een zwarte nepplant worden ofso hem kennende :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Onassa,

Haha apart dat je ze buiten wel zo goed verzorgd, idd echt een buitenmens denk ik! Kan er zelf verder niet over oordelen aangezien wij geen tuin hebben. We hadden vroeger wel altijd een mooie stokroos op het balkon(hoefde ik gelukkig niet voor te zorgen :Stick Out Tongue: ) maar goed toen vrat mn vorige konijn m op, die was gek op alles wat groen was en in potjes stond. Later hebben we een poging gedaan met bloemetjes in plantenbakken over de reling op het balkon, toen ging onze kat in die bakken liggen -> Bloemetjes plat, toen hebben we t maar opgegeven..

----------


## Onassa

Sylvia, hahaha, maar toch sneu dat jullie nu dan niet meer zo'n lekker planten bedje voor de kat aan het balkon hangen :Big Grin: 

ik heb vandaag (valt niet echt onder de noemer leuk) een nieuwe baal stro gekocht.
Kan ik voorlopig de stal van Onassa weer opstrooien.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Hehe geloof me, onze kat is al genoeg verwend  :Stick Out Tongue:  Was gewoon een beetje gevaarlijk aangezien we op 3 hoog wonen, en de plantenbakken aan de rand van het balkon hingen (stel dat zo'n ding breekt ligt ie beneden) En onze kat is al een keer van 3 hoog naar beneden gevallen, daar is ze toen gelukkig met enkel geschaafde nageltjes vanaf gekomen, dus denk dat ze dat niet graag nog eens wil voelen!

Verder ben ik vanavond nog ff de stad ingeweest, tot mn grote verbazing hadden ze inene een nailart collectie die eigenlijk niet in NL verkrijgbaar zou zijn, dus een leuk duolakje gekocht en een stempelplaatje, even uitproberen of het werkt!

----------


## dotito

bikini en een zonnehoed

----------


## Sylvia93

> bikini en een zonnehoed


Leuk!! Alvast voor de huwelijksreis?? Wacht zelf ook 2 bikini's nog af, voorraad voor de zomer, had vorig jaar elke keer dat mn bikini in de was lag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

idd voor de huwelijksreis die van vorig is te klein,geraak er niet meer in :Big Grin:  is maar een maatje maar moet toch goed zitten he!
Ja sinds ik gestopt ben met werken en dat probleem aan mijn rug heb,ben ik toch wat bijgekomen hoor.Ach zolang dat we ons maar happy voelen he dat ik toch het voornaamste(en voel me zo gelukkig) :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ach do, wat klinkt dat lief.......
heb een luchtbed gekocht om volgende week lekker te kunnen dobberen in zee

----------


## dotito

Oh een luchtbed lekker!!!ben vroeger in spanje eens verdwaald zat bijna aan de andere kant van eiland(hi hi :Big Grin: ) Ik was toen nog niet lang met mijn ventje samen,weet dat nog goed.
Weet wat ik eigenlijk zo grappig vond,ik had een zak bij me met zonnemelk en een geldbeugeltje en een pakje sigaretten in, met gevolg dat ik na een tijdje niet door had dat alles nat werd.Jezus wat was ik toen kwaad op mezelf,dat alles onder water zat :EEK!: .Vooral mijn pakje sigaretten want daar kon ik niets meer mee doen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa, wat komisch, van die sigaretten zou ik ook flink balen, maar tjee als je verdwaald bent......knap dat je de weg nog terug gevonden hebt, met al die golven valt dat niet mee!!!en het strand ziet eroveral hetzelfde uit!
ik neem altijd touw mee op vakantie, dan ga ik naar een boei toe en maak mezelf met touw vast aan de boei, uren lekker dobberen......
sigaretten meenemen is wel een goed idee!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja buiten zijn is ook heerlijk! Lekker een frisse neus en wat zonnestralen meepakken en lekker bezig zijn in de tuin ^_^

@ Syl,
Dat wordt dus maar geen cactussen voor jou... vetplantjes zijn ook mooi en makkelijk te verzorgen  :Wink: 
Hmz zwart als plantje is lastiger, er bestaan wel zwarte rozen, maarja die blijven niet lang staan, rood is er wel veel ook in nep variant  :Wink:  
Super trouwens dat ze die nailart nu wel in NL verkopen!  :Big Grin:  Welke winkel dan? 
Sjah ik had eerst 3 bikini's, maar die ene is te klein, die andere is kapot en nu heb ik nog maar eentje, maar zou samen met een vriendin en Ruben winkelen in A'dam omdat ze hier alleen maar stomme bikini's met vulling hebben  :Confused:  

@ Do,
Leuk dat je een bikini hebt gekocht en inderdaad moet die wel goed zitten! 
Zo maak je dobberend op een luchtbed nog een wat mee  :Wink:  Jammer van de sigaretjes, maar je bent gelukkig wel heel terug gekomen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Bar,
Heerlijk dobberen op je luchtbedje in zee!
Hoop dat je lekker geniet van je vakantie!!!

Nog iets leuks gekocht... ja een zwart topje (toevallig dezelfde die Syl ook heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), fotoalbum en plakkers want had nog foto's los liggen maar die zijn nu dus ingeplakt, leuke plantjes die nu in de tuin staan en opbergdozen.
Ik had voor een vriendin een fles drank gekocht, want het cadeautje wat ik voor haar wou kopen kon ik niet vinden dus dat komt later wel en voor haar vriendje had ik een doos gekocht met 5 verschillende biertjes en een bierglas, ze waren beide jarig geweest namelijk...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd geen cactussen voor mij! Hehe en jep mn vriend is helemaal into accessoires nu opeens, dus als er planten komen zal ie er zelf voor moeten zorgen, is niet aan mij besteed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

De spulletjes verkopen ze nu trouwens gewoon bij t Kruidvat hier  :Big Grin:  Bikini's vinden is trouwens ook best lastig, bikini's met vulling vind ik persoonlijk heerlijk, paar dagen geleden van mn vriend nog 2 bikini's gehad, waren in de aanbieding bij de Pabo, 1 daarvan was ook een triangelbikini zonder vulling, maar helaas was die toch iets aan de kleine kant voor mij, dus heb m aan mn moeder gekregen, die heeft kleinere borsten  :Stick Out Tongue:  De ander paste perfect, mooie zwarte met beugels en ook vulling, vind dat soort dingen heerlijk zitten ! Verder nog een legergroene triangelbikini ook met vulling, vorig jaar bij de C&A gekocht, nadeel is wel dat je bikini bovenstuk + onderstuk apart moet kopen..

Haha en die topjes zijn leuk he!  :Smile:  Zitten ook lekker! En leuke cadeautjes heb je gekocht!
Zelf nog losse jarretels gekocht, heb een corset waarvan je jarretels aan kunt hangen, alleen ontbraken die helaas dus heb ze maar apart gehaald. Verder eigenlijk niets leuks gekocht meer..

----------


## dotito

Ja gisteren een toilettas in kruidvat voor 5 euro echt een mooie een met een strikje ja heb het voor strikjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en zonnemelk van nivea met gratis strandzak toch goed meegepakt.

Ook een topje zo ene dat je bovenaan vast knoopt.

----------


## Agnes574

Gisteren weer naar de apotheek geweest ... zijn niet echt leuke dingen die je daar moet halen , maar met de slaapmiddelen ben ik héél blij!!

Morgen op zoek naar 'eiwitrijk eten' ... een middagje gezellig 'supermarkten'  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hmz begint hij huiselijke gevoelens te krijgen ofzo?  :Wink: 
Ja ik vind shoppen vaak lastig, broeken die op me heup goed zitten vallen te kort en als de lengte dan goed is zijn ze te wijd, zelfde voor truien/vesten met te korte mouwen, bikini's/bh's zijn allemaal met vulling en vind mijn eigen boobs wel prima dus hoeft dat voor mij niet... en anders heb ik dat ik het model mooi vind maar de kleur niks of de kleur geweldig en t model niks  :Confused:  Ik shop ook liever in mijn eentje  :Wink: 
Maar fijn dat je geslaagd bent voor bikini's!  :Big Grin:  
Ja die topjes zitten echt fijn en staan ook leuk! Had dat topje van de week aan met een truitje eroverheen, dachten ze dat ik zo'n Marlies Dekkers bh aan had, terwijl dat dus dat topje was *Lol!* 
Hmz heb ook ooit van die losse jarretels gekocht, maar mijn benen zijn daar schijnbaar te lang voor of de kniekousen allemaal te kort  :Confused:  

@ Dotito,
Ja strikjes zijn ook leuk  :Wink:  En handig dat je een strandzak kreeg bij de zonnebrand! Zulke topjes zijn leuk!

@ Agnes,
Sjah dat hoort er ook bij...
Succes met supermarkten  :Wink:

----------


## treborboris

ik heb als man mooie lingerie voor mijzelf gekocht.
nu zoek ik alleen nog iemand waar ik het aan kan showen .
en ik zoek advies met wat ik wel en niet kan dragen.

trebor

----------


## treborboris

Ik heb als man zijnde uren lang door de stad gedwaald op zoek naar een mooie zetje lingerie.maar als ik in de winkel kom en vertel dat het voor mij zelf is willen ze mij niet helpen.maar na lang volhouden ben ik toch geslaagd.
Een mooi setje met kousen.
Nu zoek ik alleen nog iemand die mij advies en ervaringen wil delen met het uitzoeken van mooie lingerie......


Groetjes trebor.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha volgens mij wel! Broeken zijn bij mij ook altijd een ramp, altijd te kort etc, en truien draag ik dus gewoon al nooit omdat de mauwen na een korte tijd alweer te kort zijn, of de trui zelf te kort wordt :Confused: .

Die kousen zijn trouwens idd een ramp, ze zijn áltijd kort, je hebt wel speciale sites op internet waar je 'lange' vandaan kan halen  :Wink:  Misschien een ideetje?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Trebor,
Wat naar en jammer dat het personeel in lingerie zaken jou niet wouden helpen met het vinden van leuke goed passende lingerie  :Frown:  Misschien als je zegt dat het voor carnaval of een speciaal feestje is dat ze dan minder raar opkijken?
Gelukkig ben je uiteindelijk wel geslaagd  :Smile: 
http://www.telegraaf.nl/buitenland/2...tseller__.html hier las ik dat een Japanse man een mannen BH heeft uitgevonden die je hier http://en.item.rakuten.com/wishroom/mensbra3/ kunt kopen...
Ik vind het al lastig om voor mijzelf een bh uit te kiezen en woon ook niet in jou buurt...ik hoop dat je iemand vind die jou wil helpen!

@ Syl,
Problematisch he kleding shoppen soms of dat ze na een paar keer wassen ineens zo krimpen  :Confused:  :Frown: 
Ja misschien een idee, maar heb geloof ik mijn jarretels al weggegeven  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha is idd afentoe dramatisch, afgelopen zaterdag wel geslaagd voor een leuk hemdje bij de New Yorker, en vanmiddag voor een paar leuke schoenen waar ik goed de hele dag op kan lopen, zijn wel hakken (lage hakken voor mijn doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) maar ze lopen heerlijk, veel beter dan platte schoenen, raar genoeg kan ik de laatste tijd dus niet goed meer op platte schoenen lopen, krijg dan na een tijdje pijn in mn voeten, slippers gaat dan wel weer prima, haha vorige week nog een hele dag in de efteling gelopen op teenslippers! Was gelukkig niet de enige!
Verder nog wat potjes nagellak van mn vriend gehad  :Smile:  *uiteraard*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Goh dat heb ik ook ongeveer; ik kan een hele dag lopen op hakschoenen, slippers of blote voeten, maar zodra ik dat probeer op lage schoenen krijg ik last van mijn evenwicht en voelt het raar  :Confused:  
Leuk dat je weer een potje nagellak kreeg, welke kleur?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja dat heb ik dus ook, maar op hakken moet ik dan wel lekker lopen, heb ook een aantal hoge hakken welke een beetje te groot zijn, dus dan val je uit de schoen, en dan kan ik er dus amper oplopen, moet even zoeken naar een soort zooltjes zodat ze beter passen.
Nu heb ik dus een beetje chunky hak met een bandje, dus geen last van geglij. Met platte schoenen heb ik dat dus ook, krijg dan ook last van mn hielen enzo..

Heb trouwens 4 potjes gekregen, een hele LE collectie, lichtblauwig/lichtpaarsig/donkerrozig/grijzig. Zijn wel mooie potjes, moet nog even kijken hoe ze er op de wheels uitzien, ga ik vanmiddag wel doen denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Zo das lief een hele set van LE te krijgen! Hopelijk lijkt het mooi opwheels!

Gister 2 boeddha wierrookhouders gekocht voor op mijn kamer. Vriendin geholpen met cadeautje zoeken voor een vriendin van haar. Gister was het braderie in onze straat, dus papa heeft wat plantjes gekocht, ik een boek van Stephen King in t Engels want had alleen de NLtalige en mijn broertje heeft ook een Engels talig boek gekregen "Walter A. Fairservis JR. - Before The Buddha Came, The Story of the earliest civilizations of the far east"

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister voor een vriendin een setje van Therme gekocht met 4 mini douchegels en daarnaast nog 2 maskers voor haar verjaardag.

Vandaag met mijn paps op de braderie/rommelmarkt in Annen geweest. Ik heb 6 Stephen King boeken en 1 Dvd erbij, 2 Dvd's voor mijn broertje, 4 potjes met verse kruiden, 2 bakjes verse salade (avocado en bieslook nog iets) met lekker brood en 1 fenegriek kaas van de kaasboer voor ons en papa heeft nog een soort Italiaanse kruidenkaas met olijven voor een vriendin gekocht. Centjes zijn nu wel op denk ik zo  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Leuk zo'n setje! Heerlijk he zo'n rommelmarkt! Waar wij op vakantie gaan zijn er ook altijd heerlijke rommelmarkten, zo gezellig om even rond te lopen! Nja het zijn meer braderieën dan rommelmarkten eigenlijk..Je bent zo te lezen weer behoorlijk wat Stephen King boeken rijker! Wordt lekker lezen dus!

Gister ook even de stad ingeweest, nog wat spulletjes gehaald, lakje, pincetje, glitterstuff etc. En mn vriend kwam vanmiddag binnen met een eigen gemaakt dvd'tje van The Boy in the Striped Pyjama's. Dus die ga ik binnenkort even kijken, blijkt een leuke film te zijn!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik vind van die proefsetjes altijd leuk en hoefde geen cadeautje te kopen maar wou wel iets geven  :Wink: 
Ja ik vind het heerlijk om lekker rond te lopen en te kijken  :Big Grin: 

Haha jij kan je in elk geval ook bezighouden met lakjes en dergelijke  :Wink: 
Oh lief dat hij die film voor je gebrand heeft!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Teveel om op te noemen,kreeg mijn valies bijna niet meer toe toen ik naar huis kwam :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Je hebt toch niet half Corfy leeggeroofd he  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha ben benieuwd, in Griekenland vind je vaak hele leuke dingetjes! Wij blijven met vakantie altijd in NL en gaan dan met de auto, als we heengaan is onze auto prop en prop vol, en als we teruggaan kunnen de deuren bijna niet meer terug:P gelukkig komt er dit jaar iemand anderhalve week (mn nieuwe pappie:P) en hij komt met zn auto dus kunnen we mooi de helft bij hem dumpen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ehm nieuwe pappie??? Explain please!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Eergister een leuk slaapkleedje/jurkje (met spaghettibandjes) van Snoopy gekocht en gister een nieuwe handtas van Laurent David voor de helft van de prijs (winkel die sluitingsuitverkoop hield halverwege een braderie/rommelmarkt)  :Wink: .
Ben happy  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,
Ik ken dat ... van mijn vroegere vakanties nam ik ook altijd veel te veel mee terug (voor mezelf en cadeautjes)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

> Eergister een leuk slaapkleedje/jurkje (met spaghettibandjes) van Snoopy gekocht en gister een nieuwe handtas van Laurent David voor de helft van de prijs (winkel die sluitingsuitverkoop hield halverwege een braderie/rommelmarkt) .
> Ben happy .


Agnes....nieuw kapsel, nieuw slaaphemd en tas.....nou, reden te meer voor een foto :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ohjee Do....erg is dat in het buitenland he....je geet zo makkelijk geld uit dan.
Maar maak maar eens een lijstje met wat je allemaal mee genomen hebt :Wink: 

Syl....een nieuwe pappie, die snap ik ook effe niet.

Ik heb vandaag niets gekocht, alleen de schoonheids specialiste betaald voor de heerlijke behandeling.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Leuk zeg zo'n Snoopy slaapjurkje en fijn dat je die tas voor de helft van de prijs meekreeg!  :Big Grin:  

@ Do,
Haha herkenbaar  :Wink:  Zoveel leuke dingetjes die je zelf wil hebben of wil weggeven  :Embarrassment: 

@ Diane,
Heerlijk een behandeling bij de schoonheidsspecialiste!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Diane,

Ja dat is waar een mens ziet er niet naar op zijn verlof,je doet maar op en je geniet.Maar als je alles optelt klopt het allemaal wel.Ach we hebben er echt van genoten ook al zijn we boven ons budget gegaan.We hebben in totaal 1500 euro opgedaan voor 12 dagen, denk dat dat wel genoeg he!! :Confused:  :Big Grin: Wel met de cadeautje mee inbegrepen.Maar ik klaag niet heb van elke minuut genoten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Liefs Do

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss, Diane,

Haha de 'meneer' van de efteling foto's  :Wink:  Ik heb geen contact meer met mn eigen vader, dus hij neemt een beetje die taak op zich!

----------


## dotito

Syl,

Volgens mij zijn al die vaders zelfde,mijn dochter heeft ook geen vader.Heeft daar vroeger veel problemen mee gehad.Maar nu zegt ze;mama mijn vader kan de boom in.(je zou voor minder)
Lief dat die meneer de taak als vader zo wat op neemt he!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha ja zo lief van m! En ik hoor het idd vaker, mijn vader heeft zich echt als een hufter *pardon* gedragen. Mn zus en ik kregen brieven dat wij zijn dochters niet meer waren etc.

Nou als hij ooit tot bezinnen komt en hij wilt opnieuw contact kan ie van mij ook de boom in!

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ja meid te begrijpen,is niet altijd gemakkelijk in je leven he!!!Maar weet wel dat dat de persoon maakt wie je later zal zijn.
Ook ik heb heel veel meegemaakt in mijn jeugd,vertel ik je ooit via pm wel eens.En dat heeft mij nu gemaakt tot wie ik ben.
Ach zo heeft iedereen zijn problemen zeker :Confused: 

Ik heb in Corfu een heleboel slippers gekocht,was ginder totaal niet duur.Zo kan ik van de zomer er lekker van genieten :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd, maar eigenlijk heeft mn vader ook geen grote rol gespeeld in de opvoeding van mij en mn zus, vroeger was hij altijd degene die werkte met veel wisseldiensten, dus was weinig thuis. En toen ik 9 was zijn ze gescheiden, en sindsdien is het eigenlijk alleen maar slechter en slechter gegaan.. Maar bij ons speelt zijn nieuwe vrouw wel een grote rol, hij staat nogal onder haar invloed (net een mak lammetje) en hij doet alles wat zij dus zegt..

Trouwens wel leuk slippers! Moet ook weer nieuwe, mn moeder had laatst ergens van die nepbirkenstocks vandaan. Pff dingen zijn echt crapkwaliteit, 1 dag dragen en ze vielen al uit elkaar.. Tijd voor nieuwe met betere kwaliteit dus!

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Is hij dan zo beinvloedbaar :Confused: ,wel jammer voor jou he!Als hij vroeger dan wel goed voor jou en je zus is geweest.Mis je hem,of ben je meer boos op hem?

Wat betreft die nepbirkenstock dat kan je niet vergelijken met die echte he,moet hem ergens zitten.Heb er ook enkele paren van,die modellen met die gesp niet die slippers.Heb nogal smalle voeten,vandaar dat die beter zitten.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ja dat issie idd nogal, ik mis m eigenlijk niet.. Heb ik eerlijk gezegd ook nooit gedaan, ik ben nooit een erg vaderskindje geweest, heb het wel altijd jammer gevonden dat mn ouders niet uit elkaar gegaan zoals ze afgesproken hadden (als vrienden). Maar ach het is zoals het is, en ik hoop dat hij later héél erg spijt gaat krijgen van al zijn daden  :Smile:  

Die slippers met die gespen heeft mn moeder idd ook, ik ben meer van de teenslippers, maar vind die 'echte' birkenstocks toch wel een beetje aan de dure kant (50 euro voor een paar slippers?)

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ja goedkoop zijn ze niet,maar ' t zijn wel echt goede slippers he!!Ik koop ze meestal bij in een grootwaren winkel daar staan ze 2 maal per jaar in afslag 30 euro per paar(die met die gesp),valt nog mee vind ik.Maar die slippers zijn wel iets duurder dan die met die gesp.
En ze geven ook een goede ondersteuning,eens je die gewoon bent kan je ze niet meer missen,vind ik.En ze gaan ook heel lang mee,heb er nog van jaren...geleden nu zijn ze bijna voor weg te gooien.

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag van mijn moeder een erg mooi topje gekregen want ze wou me perse iets geven.
Gister heeft Ruben een doos lekkere bonbons gehaald maar heb er nog niet een van gehad, want hij had ook een reep toblerone mee.
Vandaag ontstekingsremmers en pijnstillers gehaald bij de apotheek, sjah niet echt leuk, maar wel nodig en wacht nog tot die pijnstiller zijn werk gaat doen...  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Heel veel sterkte lieve Luuss!!!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

een mooie schooltas van diesel voor mijn dochter(was een koopje)ga het straks aan haar geven.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je alvast een ts voor je dochter hebt gekocht  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister nog een zwarte capri (sport) ,een zwart topje en een slaapkleedje/jurkje van Minnie Mouse  :Big Grin:  gekocht; koopjes!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag enkele kledingstukken van esprit gekocht,in de winkel was alles aan 50 à 70 percent wegens verbouwingswerken 3 bloesen en 1 vestje(casual) en een broek samen 80 euro dat is toch geen geld he!!

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,

Ook mooie koopjes gedaan lees ik  :Wink: .
Geniet ervan!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Leuke en nuttige koopjes heb je gedaan zeg!
Heb zelf ook nog een korte broek of capri ofzo nodig voor sport want zown joggingbroek wordt wel warm...

@ Dotito,
Dat is zeker geen geld  :EEK!:  Goed zeg dat je zulke leuke dingetjes hebt gekocht!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Zelf niets gekocht, maar een mooie (beige stof/houten steel) parasol gehad van schoonmoeder ... was leuke verrassing  :Wink: .

Ook zitten de nieuwe ramen en rolluiken erin boven, dus nu heeft het hele huis nieuwe ramen en rolluiken ... dat is ook genieten !!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister ook even de stad ingeweest en 2 nieuwe shirts gehaald voor de vakantie, helaas zijn ze nét niet lang genoeg om als jurkje te gebruiken, maar over een witte short staat het ook leuk!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

't shirts heb je nooit echt teveel he,ik vind dat je dat overal kan op dragen.En voor de rest nog plannen voor van de zomer>ga jij nog op vakantie?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd! Ik vind iets langere tshirts vaak ook heerlijk, de meeste kan ik dan ook makkelijk als zomerjurkje gebruiken -> Ideaal!

En ik ga idd op vakantie ja! 16 juli t/m 6 augustus. Dus over een weekje of 3  :Wink:  Ik heb daar wel internet maar een te slechte verbinding om dagelijks MC te kunnen bekijken, dus zal afentoe even online komen! We blijven overigens gewoon in NL. Dus daar gaan we ook lekker shoppen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Wat lief van je schoonmoeder en fijn dat de nieuwe ramen en rolluiken er in zitten! 

@ Syl,
Jammer dat het net geen jurkjes zijn maar idd over een short/rokje/legging kan het ook  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd dats jammer, had er vandaag een witte short onder, maar zat toch niet helemaal zoals ik wilde dus heb hem uiteindelijk uitgedaan en de hele dag alsnog gebruikt als jurkje, haha al zag je wel mn kont maar goed we gingen toch enkel naar het recreatiegebied dus dat was niet zo'n probleem daa. Moet er wel echt iets onder doen als ik bijv de stad inga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Sjah als het aan mij lag kon elk mens ook in bikini de stad door huppelen met dit warme weer, maarja de maatschappij vind dat je een topje/t-shirt en short/rokje/korte broek aan moet...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd! Ik heb nog het geluk dat we altijd naar nudistenrecreatie gaan, dus heb al geen last van bikini's etc. Dus kijken ze ook niet raar op als je een iets te kort shirtje aanhebt! Heb gelukkig ook geen last van rare witte strepen (afdrukken van bikini) in mn rug haha! Dat is wel een groot voordeel!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb van Ruben een Snoppy boxershort en nog een zwarte met friemeltjes gekregen  :Smile:  Hij had voor zichzelf 2 paar Homer Simpson en 1 paar Garfield sokken gekocht, is weer eens wat anders dan die zwarte sokken met ruitjes die die normaal gesproken heeft  :Wink:  We hebben ook samen tent en luchtbed gekocht en beide uitgetest  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb vandaag 4 wegwerpcamera's met 27 opnames gekocht voor Bospop, een nieuwe bikini, een set pennen want die raken echt snel kwijt  :Confused:  en nog haarverf, maar dat laatst moet maar volgende week gebeuren want had er vandaag geen tijd meer voor, owja en nog wat lekkers, eten en drinken voor dit weekend alvast!

----------


## sietske763

een bh

----------


## Sylvia93

Leuks.. Nja leuks niet echt.. Gister bij vriend een klein ongelukje met mn nagel gehad, mn duimnagel is nu op het nagelbed voor 1/3 ingescheurd (autsj painful!) Dus even bij het kruidvat nail repair pads en nagellijm gehaald, en een pincet omdat mn vorige stuk was en ik toch wel een pincet mee wil hebben op vakantie! Dus straks meteen maar even mn nagel repareren.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Nieuwe bh is altijd handig  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
He pijnlijk en stom zeg! Hopen dat dat repair spul werkt!

Heb van Ruben gister een t-shirt van Dweezil Zappa gekregen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

wat leuk luuss dat je een cadeautje van ruben hebt gekregen, was iedere man maar zo attent!!
wij hebben gi avond een 2e hands bank gekocht, stond bij de supermarkt bij te koop,
echt wel een mooi ding!!
onze andere bank is niet meer zo heel goed dus die komt in prieeltje te staan.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wat is een prieeltje?

Een heel handige stofzuiger zonder snoer die weinig lawaai maakt,vind ik zo zalig voor te stofzuigen.Ik haat  :EEK!: stofzuigen met een snoer en dat dat lawaai.Mijn man doet dat altijd te goed,en ik stofzuig tussen door met mijn handige harry nu :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

een prieeltje is een soort overkapping zodat je langer buiten kan zitten, gewoon een soort huisje buiten....heb bij mn vriendin zoiets ervaren en wil dat dus ook, kan je lekker gezellig maken met bamboe en alle andere natuurdingen.
en naturlijk veel kaarsjes en fakkels.
op de vloer komen houten vlonders en er komen gewone goedkope meubels in te staan.
ik kan maar niet wachten tot klusjesman eraan begint!!

----------


## dotito

Ooh.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): klinkt heel gezellig met al die lichtjes en fakkels.Toch leuk dat je een eigen tuin hebt,mis ik nu wel :Frown: Volgend jaar komt ons huisje daar,we zijn nu goed aan sparen :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ik wou dat shirt zoooooo graag!
Ow leuk dat je een 2e hand bankstel hebt gekocht en de 'oude' in je toekomstige prieel gaat zetten!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je nu een stofzuiger hebt die handzaam is, snoerloos en geen lawaai maakt!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja he ben er enorm blij mee :Big Grin:  zo moet ik minder van mijn man afhangen.Normaal stofzuigt die wel 1 x per week,maar door dat die veel moet werken gebeurd dat minder,en zo kan ik toch mijn plan trekken :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is idd wel fijn als je minder afhankelijk bent en je eigen plan kan trekken!
Goede investering dus  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Bar,
> Nieuwe bh is altijd handig 
> 
> @ Syl,
> He pijnlijk en stom zeg! Hopen dat dat repair spul werkt!
> 
> Heb van Ruben gister een t-shirt van Dweezil Zappa gekregen


Jaa het is gelukt!! Hij zit weer helemaal vast en blijf er niet meer achter hangen! Geniale uitvinding. Straks even de stad in om ontkleuring/haarverf te halen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het gelukt is!
Wat voor kleur ga je je haar verven?

----------


## dotito

Vind wel dat Syl,een mooie kleur van haar heeft,naturel zie ik graag.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik ga het weer opnieuw blonderen! (dus eigenlijk zoals het was maar dan zonder de uitgroei!)

@ Do,

Ah wat lief! Maar heb wel erg moeilijk haar hoor, ben van mezelf donkerblond, wat in de winter erg naar zwart neigt. Daardoor lijkt het weer alsof mn gezicht dan extreem wit is, daarom blondeer ik mn haar meestal, een lichtere tint (niet heel superlichtblond natuurlijk, een beetje au naturel  :Wink: ) in de zomer heb ik vaak alleen maar een knot/vlecht in mn haar, al dat haar is me een beetje te warm in de zomer! (hang nog iets boven mn kont  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ah owkeej, leuk  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ja, een leuk tegeltje, met de tekst:
VAN HET CONCERT DES LEVENS, KRIJGT NIEMAND EEN PROGAM

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een tankini, setje lingerie van Marie Jo, broekje van MJ en 2 sloggy hipsters  :Wink: 
Gehaald bij mijn vriendin in haar winkel aan een zéér mooi prijsje!!  :Smile: 
Mijn vriendin is super!!!  :Smile: 

Verder vandaag om 'vakantiespullen'  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Mooie tekst  :Smile:  Waar heb je die tegel opgehangen?

@ Agnes,
Lief dat je die spulletjes tegen een zeer mooi prijsje kon kopen!  :Smile:  
Succes met de 'vakantiespullen'!

Ik heb niks gekocht, maar een vriend heeft me mee naar de bios genomen en dat was zeer lief!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een tuinsetje voor een prijsje gekocht (teakhout meubeltjes)en een picknik deken,en een koelingsrugzak voor dat we naar zee gaan.

@Aggie,

Die Marie jo lingerie setjes is echt goed gerief he :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,ik koop die ook altijd.Kostelijk maar als ge die gewoon zijt wilt ge niets anders meer.

Doordat ze voor mijne trouw geen Marie Jo setje meer hadden,was ik genoodzaakt om een andere te nemen.En toen kwam die mevrouw af met een chantelle man man zit die bh ook goed.Is misschien een tip voor u volgende bh :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

gister na drukke dag toch nog ff langs IKEA geweest, lag op de route,
daar een schemerlampje gekocht met zonoplaadbare batterij voor de nachtdienst ruimte voor slapen van partner, als hij nachtdienst heeft gehad, lekker donker en geluidsdicht....maar geen stroom, dus is dit een ideaal lampje!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je geslaagd bent voor een tuin set, teakhout is erg mooi! Heb net gevraagd bij vandaag voel ik me wat voor en welke kleur, maar dat is nu beantwoord  :Embarrassment: 
Een picknick deken en koelingsrugzak zijn ook erg handig voor als je naar zee gaat  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Dat is zeker een ideaal lampje voor je partner  :Smile:  Hoop dat hij er blij mee is  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Zonneboiler besteld, wordt deze week geleverd. 2 panelen en een 110l voorraadvat. Weer een leuk stukje techniek in en op het huis. Niet voor het milieu hoor, maar vanwege de vette subsidie en mijn eigen portemonnee  :Wink: .
Week 32 ga ik hem plaatsen, zul je zien dat het dan klote weer wordt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ja je portemonnee is ook belangrijk  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor je dat het dan goed weer is om alles te plaatsen!

Ik heb via marktplaats 3 lp's en een maxi lp van Joe Satriani gekocht, hopelijk krijg ik die snel binnen  :Smile: 
Mijn paps gaat vandaag naar Druten (Gelderland) om te kijken naar een BMW motor en dan als die goed is en goed rijdt dan koopt hij die, dus i'll keep my fingers crossed!

----------


## dotito

Heb vandaag een witte handtas gekocht van Arthur & Aston voor een leuk prijsje,heb nog gauw geprofiteerd van de laaste solden :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb me heerlijk uitgeleefd op vakantie!  :Smile:  Heeeul veel nagellak, nieuwe schoudertas (ehm mn oude brak zo inene de hendel af  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Nailartspulletjes, zooi nieuwe oorbellen (kan alle ouwe rommel weg). En toen ik vanmiddag thuiskwam lagen er nog 2 pakketjes op me te wachten, nieuwe nagelwheels/penselen/glittertjes etc. En nog een leuk setje van Trind welke ik via een of ander iets gewonnen had. Haha owja en een pakketje kattenvoer voor onze kat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister naar Sluis geweest, nog een superzacht kussensloopje gevonden en nog wat kleine prutskes ... zoiezo héérlijk gegeten daar, al was het verre van goedkoop!!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Gezellig dorpje hé Sluis,gaan wij ook geregeld naartoe.Koop er altijd mijn haarproducten bij grooothandel De Witte.
Ja als ge zo'n dagje weggaat en ge blijft dan eten en dan nog wat spullekes kopen,dat kan oplopen hé.
Ach als ge er maar plezier aan hebt! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... gemeenschappelijke winkelliefhebber  :Smile: .
Is idd leuk om daar 's rond te wandelen ... vriendlief is Sluis echter al beu ... 
Zal met jou afspreken volgende keer  :Wink: !

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja dat is goed....zeg maar wanneer :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Ja Gent, ligt daar niet ver vanaf, maar Antwerpen, is wel een eindje rijden.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal je wel weten te vinden lieverd  :Wink:  ... idd; Gent is dichterbij!
Ik ben echter ook geboren en getogen in Zeeuws-Vlaanderen,dus Sluis is voor mij zo ook beetje 'dicht bij huis'  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Maandag heerlijk geshopt en vanalles gekocht ... meest blij met houten fotolijstjes en 2 héél mooie bloempotten  :Big Grin: 

Vanmiddag naar 't tuincentrum voor wat plantjes en hopelijk nog 2 potten die een beetje lijken op die ik maandag gekocht heb  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Of het leuk is, is nog een vraag! :EEK!:  Het boek stoppen met roken van Allen Carr................ :Frown: 
En een heerlijk kookboek.TAPAS. voortreffelijke (voor)gerechtjes uit de spaanse keuken. :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Ga je proberen te stoppen met roken? Succes!

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Goed boek trouwens daar ben ik ook mee gestopt met de wilskracht methode.Ben nu in oktober bijna 2 jaar gestopt.

Succes meid!!


Heb vorige week een paar zwarte lederen laarzen.

----------


## sietske763

kacheltje om in tuinhuisje te zetten, is met dit weer(zomer??)erg lekker

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Ja die zomer is weer ver te zoeken..  :Frown: ! Gelukkig kun je wel nog lekker genieten van het tuinhuisje met het kacheltje, lijkt me heerlijk!

----------


## Luuss0404

Zondag een week geleden met paps naar braderie in Annen geweest, daar wat lp's, wat lekkere kruiden en 3 dvd's waarvan 1 voor een goede vriend van me gekocht.

Afgelopen zaterdag heb ik van Ruben een kunstwerk gekregen en ik heb nog een strip gevonden voor een goede vriend van me (dezelfde als waar de dvd ook voor is).
Ruben heeft 2 kunstwerken gekocht, ik geloof een stuk of 25 Suske & Wiske strips en nog een hardcover album met Asterix & Obelix verhalen.

----------


## Agnes574

Nestkastje gekregen gister  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat is een nestkastje?

----------


## sietske763

vogels??

----------


## Agnes574

Een nestkastje is zeg maar een vogelhuisje ... waarin ze een nestje kunnen maken en broeden, beschut tegen koude,wind en regen (gekregen van het vogelasiel voor het redden van hun honden > zie huisdierentopic)  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Aha...zo dan weet ik dat ook weeral :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Leuk zeg dat je dat gekregen hebt  :Smile: 

Wij moeten ons vogelhuisje ook maar eens ophangen, had mijn broertje gemaakt met talentenexpeditie op school...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah dat is leuk zo'n nestkastje! Mn vriend had vroeger in zn oude huis zo'n zelfgetimmerd vogelhuisje, en daar sliep zn kat altijd in, geweldig!

Hier niet echt iets gekocht, maar moest een pakketje van het postkantoor ophalen waar 8 ontzettende mooie lakjes inzaten welke ik via blogger gewonnen had  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ruben heeft 3 broeken gekocht en ik heb van hem een zwarte pantalon gekregen  :Smile: 
Daarna heb ik hem getrakteerd op een rondrit door de stad heen in een koets met paard (Fjord) ervoor, de koetsier vertelde allemaal dingen over wat een gebouw vroeger was en waar de beelden voor stonden enzo, was echt heel leuk om de stad eens vanuit een andere optiek te zien en ervaren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk Luuss !!

Gister weer met beste vriendin wezen shoppen  :Wink: .
Trui voor vriend gekocht en grote theelichten,microvezeldoekjes,RVS keukenrolhouder en pollepelpot ...weet niet hoe ik dat moet noemen > zitten m'n houten 'roer'lepels,garde en opscheplepels in  :Big Grin: .
Bij de C1000 en Xenos nog voorraad tortellini en pastasaus ingeslagen  :Smile:  (dat zou ik iedere dag kunnen eten  :Stick Out Tongue: ) .. en eet ik dus ook héél vaak als vriend late hft of gaan vissen is  :Big Grin: )

Eigenlijk stond er op mijn lijstje;
-trui,vestje,schoenen voor mezelf > niets gevonden wat ik leuk vond (goedkoop dagje dus  :Wink: )

----------


## gossie

Ja, 2 leuke bloesje's met de nieuwprijs er nog op, voor 1 euro. Vandaag en morgen 1 euro dag voor zomerkleding in de kringloop waar ik werk. Maandag gaat het wintergoed erin. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja was zeker leuk!
Was vast gezellig even shoppen met je beste vriendin! Heb ik ook vaak dat als ik iets echt wil hebben ik niets vind en als ik er niet naar kijk ik het per ongeluk tegenkom, dus hoop dat als je weer eens shopt je leuke trui, vest en schoenen tegenkomt  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je 2 leuke bloesje's hebt gevonden  :Smile: 
Bij de kringloop hebben ze soms erg leuke dingen voor een goede prijs...

----------


## Agnes574

Heb gister op de markt nog een 'huisbroek' gevonden voor 5 euro (velours, donkerbruin, zit heerlijk!!) .... verder sinds lange tijd 's in de Kruidvat geweest en voorraad ingeslagen  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja fijn he zo'n huisbroek  :Smile: 

Zondag met paps naar de lp/kunst/boeken markt geweest, paps heeft ruim 15 lp's gevonden en ik 3 boeken van Stephen King, daarna ging paps met een vriendin over de markt lopen en ik had met Ruben afgesproken voor proeverij dus ook over de markt geweest. Ik heb een kunstboek over Gaudi gekocht en Ruben heeft voor mij een boek over Salvador Dali en een boek "Voor de eeuwigheid gebouwd" met allemaal bouwwerken zoals de langste brug, de grootste kerk, het Vrijheidsbeeld ed erin staan en voor zichzelf een boek met de 100 Wereldwonderen. Daarna naar de proeverij geweest, was minder groot dan we hadden verwacht, kwam omdat een groot deel alleen voor genodigden was, maar was wel leuk.

----------


## Sylvia93

Eindelijk geslaagd voor een nieuwe spijkerbroek. Een zwarte dit keer  :Big Grin: 
En nog wat nagellak ofcourse haha!

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe spijkerbroek en ook nog in jouw kleur. :Smile:  Ik weet wat het is als je moeilijk kan slagen!. :Wink: 

Verders veel succes deze 2 komende weken. Je redt het wel. en succes met je verdere bezigheden :Smile: 

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je geslaagd bent voor spijkerbroek en hoeveel potjes nagellak heb je wel niet ondertussen?! 

Ongeveer 15 lp's gekocht waaronder 2 David Bowie en 1 Stevie Ray Vaughan en nog 2 dvd's van Stephen King voor mijn collectie ^_^

----------


## dotito

Een orchidee in de Ikea en een kader voor onze trouwfoto.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Staat de orchidee nog in bloei? 

Vandaag met pap bij stadjersmarkt geweest (braderie/rommelmarkt in Martiniplaza Groningen). Hele lekkere Griekse boerenkaas gekocht en verder een paar lp's.
Ikzelf 1 van Blondie, 1 van Boudewijn de Groot en 2 van Frank Zappa  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vrijdag nieuwe sloffen/pantoffels van Kickers gekocht ... Ag = daar heeeeel blij mee  :Big Grin: !!

Zaterdag nieuw toetsenbord en muis gekocht voor vaste pc (noodzaak!)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Haha ja broeken zijn moeilijk he? Ik ben ook zo enorm kieskeurig dus kan bijna nooit iets perfects vinden  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daarom ben ik ook meer een rokjes/jurkjes mens!

@ Luuss

Ehh geen idee, ik durf niet echt meer te tellen geloof ik, haha inmiddels begint mn kast echt propvol te worden en heb nu al wat overige nagellakjes in een apart laadje. Denk dat het er ongeveer 250 zijn. Heb er vanmiddag toevallig nog een aantal weggegooid welke echt al dik 10 jaar oud waren en zelfs niet meer te redden waren met een halve pot nagellakverdunner..

@ Ag

Haha jij kan er weer tegen deze winter! Ik draag echt nooit pantoffels, vind die dingen zo raar haha loop zomers en winters op mn blote voeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Dat zijn er wel echt heel veel hoor!
Jammer dat oude nagellakjes niet meer te redden waren  :Frown: 
Ik loop ook het liefst op blote voeten, maar in de winter heb ik toch vaak sokken aan, tegels hier zijn zo koud...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja ja ze staat nog goed in bloei :Wink: 

Gisteren in hulst een mooie dikke/warme trui gekocht voor de koude winterdagen als we gaan wandelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Oh mooi dat ze nog in bloei staat!
Een mooie dikke/warme trui is niet weg voor de komende koude (winter) dagen!

----------


## gossie

ja zeker, een leuk kastje voor in de douche :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Dat zijn er wel echt heel veel hoor!
> Jammer dat oude nagellakjes niet meer te redden waren 
> Ik loop ook het liefst op blote voeten, maar in de winter heb ik toch vaak sokken aan, tegels hier zijn zo koud...


Haha ach joh, heb nog genoeg nagellak over  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb voor deze winter een heerlijke dikke vest gekocht. Dat ding is gewoon dikker dan mn winterjas, ben er nu al helemaal verliefd op zo lekker warm zit hij!

----------


## sietske763

> @Luuss,
> 
> Ja ja ze staat nog goed in bloei
> 
> Gisteren in hulst een mooie dikke/warme trui gekocht voor de koude winterdagen als we gaan wandelen.


bij de action hebben ze hele warme truien in heel veel kleuren voor maar 5.99
of hebben jullie geen action in belgie?

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij geen Actions in België ... ben wel al binnen geweest in N'land; leuke winkel  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Altijd handig om douche spulletjes ed in kwijt te kunnen  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Haha ja je hebt nagellakjes genoeg  :Wink: 
Ja ik heb ook zo'n lekker dik en warm vest waar ik helemaal blij mee ben, wil alleen nu een nieuwe maarja ik heb even die centjes niet...

@ Sietske,
Ow zal ik daar maar eens kijken. Koop wel vaker dingen bij de Action (boxershorts en haar/douche spulletjes). Was laatst op zoek naar zo'n t-shirt met lange mouwen voor onder een vestje of blouse maar die hadden ze op dat moment niet  :Frown: 

@ Agnes,
Jammer dat jullie die niet hebben in België, maar is idd wel leuke winkel.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wij hebben dat niet in Belgie :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Sil, 
Wat jij hebt met nagellak en alles wat erbij hoort, heeft mijn dochter met make-up spullen, haarspullen (extensions terwijl ze keiveel haar heeft, tot onder op haar rug bijna), armbandjes, valse wimpers en haarproducten, 2 manden vol echt erg. Ze heeft ooit ergens heel veel spullen gekocht voor maar 1 euro 't stuk maar weet de site niet. Zal het haar eens vragen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Ben eens gaan googlen op action, de dichtse voor ons zijn Sluis, Roosendaal, Roermond, Maastricht,Terneuzen maar voor mij is dat allemaal tussen de 50-150 km, erg he

----------


## christel1

He er zijn er wel in België, oa in Temse, Aalst, Schelle, Lokeren, Wetteren, Lochristi, Deurne, Schoten en Geraardsbergen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Haha ja veel meiden hebben het idd ook met make-up! Ben zelf ook wel een make-up gebruiker (alleen oog make-up, aangezien ik altijd huge wallen heb valt het minder op met make-up  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oh dat wist ik niet.
Toch bedankt, zo kan ik er eens een keertje naartoe gaan.

Heb onlangs nog 2 paar warme sokken gekocht in de decathlon speciaal voor warme voeten voor in mijn wandelschoenen.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Was gewoon eens gaan googlen op die winkels in NL, maar je kon ook je postcode ingeven, zo ben ik erachter gekomen dat er ook winkels in België waren. Ja Deurne is niet zo ver van Wilrijk he. 
@Sil, ja hoor meiden zijn make-up grieten hé, mijn dochter heeft zelfs eens een cursus visagie gevolgd, ze wou ook nailstyling gaan doen maar dat was 600 euro en dat mocht ze niet van mij. Jij hebt wel heel mooie nagels, heb je site gezien, cool. Ze koopt nooit echt dure make-up maar als ze gaat shoppen zit er altijd wel iets bij 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Haha ja idd meiden! Nagelstyliste is idd een dure cursus, maar dit is dus idd zodat niet iedereen zomaar de cursus kan volgen en vervolgens een salon kan beginnen. Ah en dankjewel voor het compliment! Ik ben momenteel wel hard aan het sparen voor mn diploma's nagelstyliste, hoop er volgend jaar rond maart mee te kunnen beginnen!

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... ik koop dus zelden make~up of nagellak  :Wink: 
Kreeg gister nog wel cadeautje van schoonma ; twee huispakken (ik draag die altijd thuis en zij had er haar ook zo 's twee gekocht > maar doet ze dus blijkbaar nooit aan ..) goed voor mij; een blauwe en een bruine rijker!! Heerlijk die huispakken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je schoonma huispakken aan jou gaf  :Smile: 
Ben gelukkig niet de enige die zelden make-up of nagellak koopt, maarja gebruik ook bijna nooit make-up soms eens oogschaduw bij een feestje  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Eindelijk betaalbare sportsokken gevonden voor de winter, bij carrefour 12 paar voor 8 euro, 't zijn wel witte maar in botten zie je dat toch niet, zal er wel 6 paar kwijt zijn aan mijn dochter daarom heb ik er meer gekocht. En gisteren een blond kleurtje voor mijn haar, ja een mens wordt ouder en grijs van Syoss, is heel natuurlijk blond en wordt niet geel na een paar wasbeurten

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ken dat heb dat probeem ook met die grijze haren,en heb dan zwart haar  :Confused:  :Wink: 
Heb gisteren ook een kleurschampo gekocht(acajou) van garnier ben daar tevreden van.Vroeger liet ik mijn haar altijd verven bij de kapper,maar eerlijk gezegd vragen ze veel geld en vind niet zo goed gedaan.

Heb ook nog bij A.S. adventure een fleece gekocht had nog een cheque liggen van 50 euro van ginder lekker voor de koude winterdagen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A ja een flesje parfum heb ik ook nog gekocht de mijne was op Burberry Brit vind ik zo'n zalige geur.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je betaalbare sokken hebt gevonden  :Smile: 
Succes met haar verven  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Ja is duur verfbeurt bij de kapper, zeker als je niet tevreden bent met het resultaat! Fijn dat de shampoo helpt, ach en anders kan je je eigen haar verven of wil je dochter jou haar wel verven  :Smile: 
Ah ja een fleece is echt lekker voor de koudere dagen!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Als ze nog thuis woonde deed ze dat soms wel eens,maar nu ze studeert(hoge school)komt het er niet meer van.
Ach heb een nieuwe man die kleurt mijn haar wel :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Haha je ventje kan idd ook je haar kleuren  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Jaaaaaaa en die doet dat goed ze :Big Grin: beter dan bij de kapper.

----------


## sietske763

@do,
die kleurshamoo van garnier kostte in spanje maar 5 euro...
heb wel voor 2 jaar meegenomen

----------


## dotito

Amai dat is geen geld ik koop die meestal bij ons in de groothandel daar vallen ze ook nog mee van prijs moet mijn haar teveel kleuren.Of met zo'n actie 3 kopen en 2 betalen :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ik heb ook zo'n een nieuwe man, heeft gisteren ook mijn haartjes gekleurd. Zo'n actie 3 kopen en 2 betalen zou ideaal zijn voor mijn dochter, die heeft met haar massa lang haar 3 flesjes nodig, die betaalt bij de kapper minstens 100 euro voor knippen, kleuren en brushen, echt veel geld en voor lang haar rekenen ze altijd nog meer aan en haar schoonzus knipt haar haren en kleurt ze ook (zij haalt wel de kleurshampoo), ze heeft al alle kleurtjes gehad, meches blond, donker bruin, roodbruin, meiden hé. Haar normale kleur is heel donker bruin, zoon is bijna zwart. 
Mijn ventje zegt dat ik niet grijs wordt maar dat mijn haar verdonkert maar zie het toch liever blond. Bij hem zie je dat natuurlijk niet, hij is bijna kaal....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Tja meiden hé mijn dochter is ook zo iemand die heeft ook al de kleuren al gehad ze is van nature blond.Kost allemaal stukken van mensen bij de kapper.Nu heeft ze meches onlangs laten zetten in Spanje,maar normaal doe ik dat bij haar.

Weet je waar dat ook goedkoper is in sluis daar kan je grote bussen kopen.Als deze kleurschampoo op is ga ik er één halen en is veel gezonder voor u haar.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kleur mijn haar zelf; heb geen 'nieuwe' man  :Wink: 
Twee keer bij de kapper laten kleuren > veel geld en niet tevreden!
Heb van garnier een kleuring gekocht ... ben daar wel tevreden over!

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Die zijn goed hé die van garnier neem die ook al jaren,ze zijn niet duur en u haar is goed gedekt :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Do!!  :Wink: 

Vandaag om een nieuwe gootsteen en keukenkraan ... deze week of volgende week komen ze een nieuw werkblad plaatsen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Geen koperkleurige kraan kiezen he ag want die gaan na een tijdje lelijk worden. 
Gisteren om een nieuwe laptop geweest voor de dochter, de andere heeft na 6 jaar de geest gegeven

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. we zitten weer op dezelfde lijn Christel!!

Besloten om de keukenvernieuwing nog even uit te stellen ... heb me gister een nieuwe laptop gekocht  :Big Grin:  (was nodig, de andere was 'verzopen' door wateroverlast .. vanmiddag bij bank 's vragen of dat via verzekering nog iets oplevert)

----------


## christel1

Zit dit niet in de brandverzekering ? Of anders zeg dat ik hem laten vallen heb (familiale) grapje. 
Allé vandaag een nieuwe stofzuiger gekocht....de andere was een miele van iigg oud, vond geen zakken meer, nu ene genomen zonder zakken, heb ik dat probleem niet meer en direct de trap es gezogen se

----------


## christel1

Dochter heeft haar lappie zelf betaald, 800 euro, ze krijgt een studietoelage, heeft al een voorschot gehad....

----------


## dotito

Een nieuw boek "GELUK" The World Book Of Happiness

----------


## Agnes574

Noppes ... verzopen laptop valt niet in te brengen bij verzekering, geeft echter niet!
Vandaag nog om een wireless muis geweest en een nieuw muispadje... ik kan niet met dat 'vakje >muis' van de laptop overweg... haha, das het minste gelukkig!!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

verl. week een dikke mantel met omgekeerd schaap vr. de kou ( zalig voor mijn spieren en rug ) mag er zelfs in de regen mee lopen , laat de kou maar komen .....manlief gekozen als ik met hem weg ga ben ik altijd geld kwijt, maar ja we hebben gans ons leven hard gewerkt ook .

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet van je zalige mantel Suske  :Wink: , kan deugd doen hé zo'n heerlijk warm en zacht kledingstuk!!

Dit weekeind een laptoptafel en een verstelbare (bar)kruk gekocht ... ik heb nu een heerlijke, leuke en gezellige 'werkhoek'.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag , zo'n plekje voor jezelf is ook fijn , men kan er zich afzonderen , hang er dan ook op ' niet storen ' ,vroeger wanneer dochters nog thuis waren wisten ze als mama boven op zolderkamer zat mocht er niet gestoord worden , ze respecteerde dit ook .

----------


## Agnes574

Haha, dat zal niet gaan Suske; m'n werkplek is een plaats waar de keuken en de living 'gesplitst' worden, dus ik zit midden in huis, maar vind het heerlijk!! Heb overzicht over keuken en living  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Nieuwe huissloffen van scapa met wol lekker warm voor de koude dagen, heb altijd koude voeten brrrrr..... :Confused:

----------


## dotito

Agnes,

Ja, zo hebt je idd controle over je hele living best leuk hé.
Veel plezier met je nieuwe "werkhoek" :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
Mijn eigen "plekje" staat ook in de living en vind dat ook best leuk, anders zit je zo afgezonderd, alé dat is mijn mening.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij die mening Do  :Smile: 
We hebben ook een vaste pc in de living (in een hoekje naast het raam), maar daar zit ik niet graag > ik wil juist alles kunnen zien; ben een nieuwsgierig A(a)gje  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

Had ik al gedacht dat jij een nieuwsgierige bent :Big Grin: 
Mij pc staat ook in een hoekje aan de raam op zo'n staander, maar ik heb laptop dus als ik geen zin meer heb om daar te zitten neem ik hem gewoon ergens anders mee :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister véél gekocht;
3 heerlijk zachte en 'comfti' fleecevestjes met kap/capuchon (blauw,grijs en bruin ; waren aan halve prijs, kon ik écht niet laten hangen!! :Big Grin: ),véél leuke dingetjes bij de Xeno's >accessoires voor living en keuken en handige dingetjes  :Wink: ,2 bruine kussentjes en 2 mooie theelichten bij Leenbakker en heerlijke nederlandse dingen bij de C1000  :Big Grin: 
Was een héérlijk dagje!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja heerlijk zacht en warm zijn fleece vesten! Lekker geshopt hier in Nederlnd zo te horen  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Geniet er lekker van!

Vorige week van mn mam nieuwe scheermesjes van Gilette, gezichtsmaskers en fleece vest gekregen nog voor mijn verjaardag. Cadeautje van pap en broertje moet ik nog gaan uitzoeken  :Embarrassment: 
Vrijdag heb ik voor mijn broertje 2 manga's gekocht in Amsterdam en poster van Joe Satriani waar handtekening al op stond van Ruben gekregen.

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Leuk hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): al die accessoires voor de living en keuken.Ook ik heb neem altijd iets mee als ik ga shoppen al is dat maar iets kleins.Mijn ventje word er soms gek :Confused:  van.

Gisteren een trainer gekocht van adidas die eindelijk is op maat is.Heb altijd een probleem met mijn armen, normaal zijn de mouwen altijd te lang, maar deze niet :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vrijdag van mijn ventje 3 broeken gekregen voor mijn verjaardag al (is maar eind december eigenlijk), normaal moest ik er 1 hebben maar er waren er nog 2 mooie van Only en Vera Moda van 10 euro, een andere van 40 euro, dus komt op 20 euro per broek, dat is toch niet duur he. Gisteren dan nog eens gaan shoppen in de Nieuwstraat in Brussel en 2 bloezen gekocht aan -50 %, nu heb ik genoeg geshopt voor deze maand. Ja ook kroketjes voor de honden gaan halen bij de dierenarts, speciaal voor de gevoelige darmkes van de hond van mijn ventje, ook maar een zak voor mijn hond meegenomen, kan hij beter poepjes doen leuk he

----------


## dotito

kerstkaartjes en gelegenheidskaartjes en een badkamersetje in de Hema.Dan heb ik ook nog een bodyscrub en glycerinezeep gekocht.Sinds ik dat ontdekt heb vind ik dat zo zalig voor mij daar mee te wassen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Christel,

Dat is idd geen geld voor die broeken je kan het maar hebben :Wink: 

Ik wacht nog wat voor broeken te kopen tot in januari, er moet bij mij nog een 4 kilo kilo af en dan is er 14 kilo af in totaal.Zo kan ik me dan weer helemaal in het nieuw zetten.Heb hier in mijn kast kleren hangen die nu weeral 2 maten te groot zijn op d'n duur is dat wel kostelijk ze.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja dan ben je beter dat je nog wacht tot in januari, maar het waren in Brussel mid-season soldenweek eigenlijk, en op 20 november moet ik naar een klasreunie van het afstudeerjaar 1980, 30 jaar al dat ik van 't school af ben, moet ik er toch wat goed uit zien hé ? En nu heb ik skinnyjeans genomen, slim dus, de voorkleinste maat en dan spant het nog niet rond mijn benen, stom hé ? Rond mijn poep wel maar niet rond mijn billen en onderbenen. Hopelijk pikt mijn dochter ze niet in (we hebben dezelfde maat), ik zal ze maar goed verstoppen als ik thuis kom se. Wat ik tegenwoordig buitensporig duur vind zijn schoenen, laarzen amai wat ze daar voor vragen, niet te doen ne meer.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Zeker niet duur die broeken  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van de douche/scrub!

Vandaag veel lp's gekocht. Ik vond nog een van Kate Bush die ik nog niet had en een van David Bowie die pap nog niet had  :Smile:  Verder nog andere lp's stuk of 20 denk ik en pap had een platenkoffer gekocht en we hebben nog 5 anime dvds voor mn broertje meegenomen. Paps had vrijdag haarverf voor ons gekocht bij de action en nog vegaburgers bij de ah voor mij.

----------


## Agnes574

Dit weekeind nog meerwiekenkaarsen gekocht om in de open haard te zetten als er geen hout in zit (anders is dat zo'n donkere plek)  :Wink: .
Deze week blijf ik lekker thuis en doe ik niets/koop ik niets  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ghee wij hebben op de schoorsteenmantel boven de haard ook allemaal waxinelichtjes in houders etc voor de sfeer  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Lekkere wierook van "the Mother's Fragances. En hele leuke leren laarzen voor een prikkie. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Welke geur wierrook?
Altijd leuk nieuwe leren laarzen voor een prikkie!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Agnes,
> Ghee wij hebben op de schoorsteenmantel boven de haard ook allemaal waxinelichtjes in houders etc voor de sfeer


Op de schouw staan er ook theelichtjes (mijn verzameling glazen/doorzichtige!), maar *in* de haard staan die wiekenkaarsen > ter vervanging van het haardvuur zeg maar  :Wink: .

Mijn hele keuken en living staan trouwens vol theelichtjes (grote en kleine) in verschillende theelichthouders..haha.. mss zélfs beetje téveel (sommigen krijgen een 'Lourdes-gevoel' hier  :Big Grin: ), maar ik vind het gezellig en heb eigenlijk nooit lampen aan s'avonds in huis .... enkel tijdens het eten; we moeten toch zien wat er op ons bord ligt hé!!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Lekkere wierook van "the Mother's Fragances. En hele leuke leren laarzen voor een prikkie.


Mmmmm.... ruikt zo lekker hé!!
Ik brand vaak kaneel en rozengeur .. soms ook wel 's lavendel :Wink: 
Heb vorig jaar zo'n 'probeersetje' van mother's fragrances gekocht met ver al hun geurtjes in (op kleine stokjes); heb ze nog lang niet allemaal geprobeerd!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Haha bij ons op de schouw staan ook theelichtjes en in de schouw staan van die blokkaarsen. Ik had hier de schoorsteenveger laten komen van de zomer zodat we weer gedekt waren in geval van brand maar die koekebakker heeft het kapje eraf gesloopt en nu zit er een nestje in de schoorsteenpijp bovenin dus maar even geen hout branden  :Wink:  
Ja theelichtjes en kaarsen en lichttakken of lichtslingers geven veel meer sfeer dan een normale lamp!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een prachtige Orchidee gekocht, paarsachtig van kleur, ik ben er blij mee..òòk nog hondenbrokken van Eukanuba, helaas de verkeerde zak meegenomen, grrrrrrrr te kleine brokjes, maar enfin de smaak moet hetzelfde zijn! verder nog 2 witte graflichten, maar je kunt ze ook gebruiken voor in huis, maar ik dacht aan Sint Maarten, ff een kaarsje voor buiten.

Luuss0404,

Wat een sukkel die schoorsteenveger, pfffffffffff wel grappig dat jij èn Agnes zoveel kaarsjes boven de schouw hebben, het zal een prachtig gezicht zijn al die kaarsje aan, dat is juist mooi in deze donkere dagen. och ja, sport ze lekker....doegie....  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Heb vandaag een paar laarzen van Esprit gekocht alé eigenlijk gekregen, had nog iets te goed van mijn moeder voor mijn verjaardag.

----------


## christel1

Heb vandaag een pyama gekocht voor mijn dochter op de markt

----------


## Mette

vandaag naar een outletverkoop in een paardenwinkel geweest en daar weer eens spulletjes voor mijn paard gekocht. Is een zware verslaving van mij haha.
Vandaag voor mijn eigen paard een borstbeschermer gekocht (een ding dat onder zijn deken moet om zijn vacht tegen afschuren te beschermen). Voor de andere paardjes op stal heb ik 4 halsters (ding rond het hoofd) en 4 touwen gekocht. En voor mezelf heb ik schoenen gekocht met een rubbere voet. Als ik nu met mijn leren schoenen door de weides banjer dan heb ik steeds klets natte voeten. Dus vandaar schoenen met een rubberen voet.
Dus weer veel te veel geld uit gegeven hihi maar wel heerlijk genoten van het rondsnuffelen in de paardenwinkel

groetjes
Mette

----------


## gossie

een leuke pootstok, voor de tuin. Om gaatjes te steken voor de verspeenplanten. :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Suske'52

Nieuwe gsm met grotere toetsen gemakkelijker voor mijn handen en intoetsen  :Smile:  en schoenen .....mijn man gekozen en ze zitten heerlijk  :Big Grin:  mijn mans hobby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Haha je man kan echt geen schoenenwinkel voorbij lopen he  :Wink: 
Een gsm met grotere toetsen is inderdaad makkelijk, heb zelf ook een voor mijn paps gekocht eerder omdat hij grote vingers heeft en bij een normaal toestel als hij 1 knopje in wou drukken het altijd 2 werden...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Laarzen gekocht, wauw, van een mooi merk, geweldig zo'n verjaardagscadeau, toppie  :Smile:  veel plezier ermee...

Mette: schoenen met een rubberen voet, dat is erg handig.  :Embarrassment:  ik begrijp dat je gelukkig was met je aankoop. mijn zus had lang geleden een schuurtje achter haar huis met paardenartikelen, prachtig, haar paarden liepen achter het huis, een mooi gezicht!

Gossie: wat is een pootstok precies, ha,ha, sorry ik weet dat niet, succes ermee...

Christel, leuk een pyjama voor je dochter, ik ben dol op de markt  :Smile: 

Suske 52: Gaaf een nieuwe gsm, enorm handig, èn nieuwe schoenen, ach wij vrouwen zijn er dol op toch?  :Big Grin: 

ik heb vandaag niets gekocht, misschien morgen....fijne avond allemaal....Groeten....

----------


## gossie

@Elizabeth,
goed mijn bericht lezen :Wink:  het kan ook een steel zijn van een evt. spade en/of iemand er een goede mep mee verkopen... Wat ik zelf liever niet doe.  :Big Grin:  Ik houdt het bij plantjes te verspenen. Alvast gaatjes in de aarde doen. (Tuin)

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag nog kaarsjes gekocht en een nieuw theelichtje voor m'n verzameling  :Wink: 
Verder scampi die we lekker opgegeten hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Cadeautjes voor Sinterklaas  :Smile: 

En als dat geweest is gaan we verder naar de cadeautjes voor Kerst!

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sylvia,

Wat origineel, ik ook namelijk. De beste man is van mmiddag bij ons aangekomen.

----------


## Luuss0404

3 cdbox van Joe Satriani, lp van Steve Vai (jeeej eindelijk een lp :Big Grin: ) en mn paps heeft nog wat lps en een koffer voor lps gekocht.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sylvia,
> 
> Wat origineel, ik ook namelijk. De beste man is van mmiddag bij ons aangekomen.


Haha ja gezellige tijd he! Heb het zelf meer met kerst, sja er is hier natuurlijk niemand meer die in sinterklaas geloofd. Ik heb één nichtje van 2 (de rest van moeders kant kleinkinderen hangen tussen de 10 en 17) maar mn nichtje van 2 is doodsbang voor sinterklaas.. Dus wij hebben hier thuis gewoon loodjes getrokken. Sinterklaastijd is iig een stuk leuker met kids die er nog in geloven!

----------


## dotito

Een Buffetkast van Ikea  :Big Grin:  die ik al jaren wou :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Snowboots gekocht, hele leuke, en lekker warm!...vorig jaar met de winter kon ik ze niet meer kopen, dus trok ik rubberen laarzen aan, ha,ha,...maar potdikke dat was koud, vooral omdat ik 4x per dag met de hond ga lopen,  :Smile:  ben nu op tijd ermee, Hèèrlijk....och ja ook nog ansichtkaarten gekocht, en lekkere broodjes op de markt!! jammie...  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je em eindelijk hebt  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je op tijd was voor snowboots! Is zker lekker warm in de winter  :Smile: 

Ik heb gister in A'dam de dvd Resident Evil 1 gekocht voor mijn broertje (2 en 3 hadden we al orgineel) en voor mijzelf Stephen King Nightmares en Dreamscapes dvd... en van Christiaan kreeg ik een tijdschrift van Mojo (platenlabel/organisator concerten) over Frank Zappa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Normaal gezien moest ik nog tot volgende zomer wachten, maar mijn ventje heeft mij die extra cadeau gegeven voor mijn verjaardag.Hij had nog een bonus van zijn werk gekregen dat ik niet wist.Lief hé :Embarrassment: 

Ben er enorm blij  :Big Grin: nu is mijn eetkamer compleet.

----------


## Suske'52

@do, geniet ervan ..... :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Dat doe ik elke dag....  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een stoomreiniger gekocht van Kärcher (vloeren,ramen,meubels,autozetels,tapijten,kleding ,douche,aanrecht .... reinigen wordt een makkie  :Big Grin: ).. is me die 150€ wel waard  :Wink: 
Verder nog maar 's wat theelichtjes en sfeerbrengers voor in huis > mijn huisje is in winterstemming en daar ben ik blij mee!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> @Suske,
> 
> Dat doe ik elke dag....


Gelijk heb je lieverd  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Denk dat ik dezelfde salontafel heb als jou gezien op de foto.Komt die ook van ikea zo'n bruin grenen met vakjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, die komt van Ikea  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dan hebben we dezelfde  :Big Grin: 

Zo'n zijn de rest van mijn meubels ook ben er zo blij mee  :Big Grin: 

Weet je normaal gezien was er geen sprake van een nieuwe eetkamer, maar die van mij is vorig jaar ineen gevallen echt waar!!! :EEK!: 
Gelukkig was mijn eetkamer al 11 jaar oud.Dat was een kast met veel glas.Vind alleen jammer dat mijn mooie glazen en mijn servies kapot is omdat dat emotionele waarde had.

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje, das minder... een kast die in mekaar stuikt!!

Ik heb de helft van de salontafel-vakjes opgevuld met mandjes (ook van Ikea) en dat is superleuk! Meteen wat meer bergruimte  :Wink: .
Mijn tv-meubel is precies hetzelfde als salontafel, maar dan de helft (in de breedte, even lang, maar helft minder diep!), ook met mandjes  :Wink: .

Tovallig zég .. maar wél leuk!!!!  :Smile: 

De rest van m'n living komt van de Weba (in Gent  :Big Grin: )

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat moet ik lachen om jou ha ha  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  een kast dat in elkaar stuikt!!

Lang verhaal.....

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... blij dat ik je aan het lachen heb gebracht  :Big Grin: , ik lach mee!!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Weet je zal je het in kort uitleggen.Ik had zo'n kast met zo van die glazen vitrines weet je.Nomaal heb je zo'n houten bladen in je kast staan waar je u borden of iets anders op zet.Ik had in mijn keuken niet zoveel plaats niet meer om mijn borden te zetten, en zetten mijn borden en glazen en potjes in mijn vitrinekast met gevolg dat die glazen bladen dat op d'n duur niet meer konden houden.Mijne man zegt doet dat niet want vroeg of laat zakt dat in.Ik zeg dan:eigenwijze Sabine, nee nee...dat lukt wel.
En op een avond zat ik in de zetel en ineens boemmm :EEK!: alles stuikte in elkaar.Man man man wat verschoot ik dacht dat ik iets aan mijn hart kreeg.
Maar mijne man was gaan werken natuurlijk moest ik hem opbellen.Kan je wel raden hoe kwaad dat hij even was.Hij zei gij zijt toch een eigenwijs stom mens wie doet dat nu.Snapt ge achteraf moesten we wel lachen :Big Grin: , maar op dat moment :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik lig hier gewoon in een deuk als ik dat allemaal lees

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik ook, wat een leuke verhalen over de kasten en de instorting nadat er vèèèèèèèl te veel servies e.d. opstaat....ja dat is sneu, en balen van de gevoelswaarde....maar nu mag je weer nieuw kopen...je mannetje had gelijk Dodito, maar ja het is leuk als we allemaal "anders" zijn, ha,ha.... :Big Grin: 

Grappig dat jij en Agnes hetzelfde hebben, Ikea is dan òòk een geweldige aantrekkelijk zaak....genieten dus.....ik heb genoten van jullie gesprek,,,dank je.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ehhh ik ben in de stad geweest met mijn zusje en ik heb alleen maar pleisters gekocht.....ik had pas geleden andere laarsen gekocht en die moet ik inlopen...hèèl strak op de hielen, dus ik had blaren....au....dus ik ga grote pleisters plakken en dan komt het goed!!! hihi  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Super lief van je ventje!
Jammer zeg dat je oude kast ineen is gevallen en glazen en servies met emotionele waarde kapot zijn gegaan!  :Frown:  Sjah we zijn allemaal wel eens eigenwijs en doen dan iets waar we later over denken goh had ik het maar anders gedaan  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Dat is niet duur voor een stoomreiniger waar je zoveel mee kan en die je tijd en waarschijnlijk lichamelijke inspanning bespaard! 

@ Elisabeth,
Ik hoop dat de pleisters helpen en je je schoenen snel inloopt!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... merci voor de uitleg lieve Do!

Ik heb hier ook een 'barkast' en dressoir staan die té zwaar 'gevuld' zijn;
Komende week ga ik toch 's balkjes laten snijden op maat die mijn kasten en houten legplanken ondersteunen... anders heb ik binnenkort mss hetzelfde voor als Do!!  :Big Grin: 
Jammer wel van de emotionele zaken  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,
Idd, was een aanbieding die ik niet kon laten liggen  :Wink: 

@Elisabeth;
Auw blaren!! sterkte ermee!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

gisteren ritsen gekocht voor kussens te maken salon keuken( nieuw gekocht en geleverd 14 dagen terug ) zelfde grof geweven stof vd. zetels, maar andere kleur bekomen via winkelier , ook handtas gekocht, koste de helft vd. prijs , had ze een paar keer vast genomen en terug gelegd daar ik nog weinig een handtas gebruik , maar ik dacht, ach misschien één vd. dochters.... zal wel zien ,en geloof het of niet, pas thuis wie komt er thuis?.... één vd. dochters, ze was in de wolken en blij ...degene die er eerst bij is heeft prijs ...zij had een brommer(gisteren namdg.) gekocht , in plaats van met de auto naar het werk te rijden , (verkeersopstopping te vermijden) en zich vlotter naar haar werk te begeven, de handtas was de kleur vd. brommer , hoe kan het  :Confused: ....dochter en moeder zo fier  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Wat slim van je dochter om een brommer aan te schaffen staat ze ook niet snel in de file richting haar werk  :Wink: 
Toevallig zeg dat je een kleur handtas had gekocht die past bij je dochters brommer!
Succes met de ritsen in de kussens plaatsen!

----------


## dotito

Gisteren in Casa servetten houders gekocht voor kerst met een rendier. En kleine spullekes voor in huis.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Heb je al balkjes laten snijden voor je kasten? succes ermee....fijne dag..

Suske52: nog proficiat met uw dochter...gaaf van die tas... :Wink:  en òòk nog eens korting, dat is goed scoren...fijn dat deze goed pastte bij uw dochter...toppie, wat zal ze blij zijn met alles...verwennerij...

Luuss: hallo lieve luuss, ik hoop dat alles redelijk met je gaat... :Smile: 

DO: Leuke spullen in de winkel voor de Kerst, pfff je kan er haast niet aan voorbij lopen.... geniet van je servettenhouders...mooi... :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb vandaag van alles gekocht in een paar winkels waaronder de Action...voor anderen ( mijn familie) maar door dit weer wil ik dit graag doen, dus hoppa de auto in en al glibberende kom ik dan wel op de plaats van bestemming...leuk om te doen...

fijne dag allemaal en kom veilig thuis!  :Big Grin:  Liefs van Elisa

----------


## christel1

Ne pyama gekocht voor mijn lieve zoon bij Lidl, nog geen 9 euro, daarvoor kan ik hem nu echt geen kou laten lijden, zo'n schatje soms of anders kan zijn liefje hem nog aandoen als ze kou heeft en blijft slapen.....

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Alé zo te horen heb je er een fijne dag van gemaakt.Heb gisteren even naar de winkeltjes geweest vandaag vond ik het hier te glad.Heb teveel angst om met de wagen weg te glijden.

En heb je al kerstcadeaus gekocht voor de familie?Leuk hé!

Ik kon me gister idd weer niet inhouden al die mooie kerstspullen, mijn ventje zegt altijd:die vrouwen met hun spullen word er gek van  :Big Grin:  ha ha.
Als hij mee gaat zegt hij altijd van:heb je dat wel nodig? "weet je".bla bla....mannen hé!
Dan zeg ik tegen hem bemoei je daar niet mee, dat zijn mijn zaken  :Big Grin:  ha ha 
Uiteindelijk laat hij me toch doen hoor  :Smile: 

@Suske,

Ben echt zo blij voor je dochter en voor jou ook.Mijn dochter heeft een paar maanden voor naar school te gaan ook een brommer gekregen "vespa".
Kan me goed inbeelden hoe fier je bent  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

In de lidl hebben ze goei dingen hé! alé ik vind dat toch.Mijn ventje heeft het er niet zo voor.Hij zegt altijd als ge naar ginder gaat is meestal allemaal uitverkocht.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja je bent best dat je er om 9 u voor de deur staat dan als je echt iets wilt hebben. Maar soms ga ik toch eens op goed geluk eigenlijk.

----------


## gossie

lekkere warme sokken (thermo-sokken)

----------


## dotito

Heb een onderlijfje(thermo) voor mij en voor mijn ventje gekocht lekker warm voor deze dagen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Gossie,

Lekker hé dat thermo gerief!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: ja het was gezellig shoppen in mijn uppie (alleen) daarna na mijn ouders toe en de stoep geveegd, want mijn pap heeft Parkinson en mijn mam wat anders...hij kan het wel maar ach ik doe het met liefde..en later koffie gedronken, daarna de buurman van boven uitgenodigd om boerenkool te eten ( gezellie) het was een leuke dag! en toen was ik moe... :Smile:  en viel in slaap toen ik Derek Ogilvie keek, grrrr.... och ja lachen met die mannen...ze denken soms hetzelfde...het je het nodig? haha neeeee maar het is zoooooo leuk, dat ligt in de winkel op "ons" te wachten...hihi...goed gedaan Do... thermo onderlijfje....bedankt meid, dat ben ik dus vergeten te halen...ik zag al wat bij de Zeeman en de Hema....gauw kopen dus...

Christel: ja de Lidl heeft prachtige spullen en de Aldi òòk....soms moet je geluk hebben en anders moet je op de pc kijken wat er is, en dan snel de winkel in en het ophalen...prima kwaliteit allemaal....ik heb er leuke dingne kunnen kopen en bij de Aldi òòk maar ik weet niet of ze dat in Belgie hebben, maar dat zal toch wel?.....

Gossie: veel plezier met je fijne/mooie sokken....hèèrlijk warm...

ehhh wat heb ik gekocht eigenlijk....ach een paar kleine spullen zoals een grote aansteker die je voor weinig geld kunt kopen bij de Wibra...kleine kerstballetje, Sinterklaas papier...ik doe dit jaar niet mee maar ik geef iets aan iemand die mij dierbaar is....Kerstpostzegels en kaarten....prettige dag verder voor iedereen....laat het weer redelijk blijven èn niet te glad dit weekend want dan wordt het gevaarlijk...ik begrijp je Do  :Wink:  dat je dan liever niet rijd met de auto....byeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Dat thermo hemdje van hema is supper heeft een hele goede pasvorm en niet duur.Denk dat ik nog zo'n broek ga halen ook.Voor nog geen 9 euro ga ik geen kou leiden ze :Big Grin: 
Weet je globaal gezien is de Aldi en de Lidl wel zelfde hoor, maar sommige dingen hebben ze niet in Belgie, en sommige dingen dan weer niet in Nederland  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dag elisa,
bij de grote AH winkels zijn thermo ljifjes en onderbroeken(lang) in de aanbieding voor 9.95 euro totaal, ik heb nu zo,n ""pakje"" aan, heerlijk, ook als pyama

----------


## sietske763

ps ik heb wel de mannenpakketjes genomen maar dat ziet niemand want je hebt er kleren overheen!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Waarom heb je dat mannenmodel genomen???? :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag warme winterbotten gekocht met goeie wol in want het is wel heel koud buiten

----------


## sietske763

@do,
helemaal egaal zwart en de maten waren beter voor mij, de vrouwen dingen vond ik trouwens ook niet mooi omdat er bloemetjes opzaten en ze waren niet meer in XL maat

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Aha zo....tja met bloemetjes zou ik ook niet zien zitten  :Big Grin:  Wel raar dat ze dat niet in zwart hebben?? 

Ik heb ze hier bij ons in de Hema gekocht en en daar hadden ze beige en zwarte.
Ach uiteindelijk maakt het toch niet zoveel uit hé! Er is toch niemand dat dat ziet, als het maar goed zit dat is het voornaamste.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodo...jaaaa het maakt wel uit wat voor kleur je draagt....hihi, zo'n zeiksnor ben ik dus wel.. :Stick Out Tongue: .ik heb vanmorgen een thermo hemdje gekocht bij Action, zwart van kleur, de onderkleding was allemaal uitverkocht..( jammer)..de Hema vindt ik een goede tip van jou, vd week maar even kijken of er nog iets is, ik ben bang van niet....zaterdag werd het slecht weer en vanmorgen hoorde ik slecht nieuws dus ik had geen zin meer om vanmiddag de deur uit te gaan, want de meeste winkels zijn hier 's morgens gesloten behalve de supermarkt...

Sietske: AH...potdikke ik was er 's morgens nog op tijd geweest in Stadshagen....grrrrrrrr jammer dat ik niet goed om mij heen heb gekeken, ik had wat haast....bedankt....doegie... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Heb het weer niet kunnen laten, was bij maxizoo binnengeweest (dierenzaak) en heb een jasje gekocht voor mijn ventje zijn hond en een pulleken (te groot voor mijn hond maar wel goed voor ventje zijn hond) samen voor 20 euro, normaal was het er minstens 80 maar omdat het uit de collectie ging was het in promo en ook nog een grote fles van 1 liter hondenshampoo gekocht voor onze zwarte duiveltjes. En ook om de bril geweest van mijn dochter bij Hans Anders.....

----------


## Suske'52

warme botjes x2 Ja schoenen en mijn man hé  :Smile:  

vr. man / sportieve broek

----------


## christel1

amai, ik wil gerust eens wisselen hoor, nee hoor ik heb een schat van een ventje

----------


## sietske763

een e-sigaret, morgen wordt ie bezorgd, ben echt zeer benieuwd of ie bevalt

----------


## christel1

wat is een e-sigaret ?

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffff das een lang verhaal,
moet je maar ff op googelen, iig is het een soort van supersmoker, gewoon een electrische sigaret met alleen nicotine en die niet brandt, er hoort wel een soort gevoel van roken bij,
en omdat het geen echte rook is mag je in principe overal roken, dus je neemt wat trekjes en legt m dan gewoon ff naast je op de bank
deze is wel de beste uit de test gekomen en veel minder duur dan de supersmoker

----------


## christel1

En hoeveel heb je ze betaald, ben es gaan googlen .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: wat leuk een jasje voor de hond van je vriend, heel verleidelijk lijkt mij dat zulke winkels, veel plezier ervan...ha,ha,...enig...

Suske: wat zijn warme botjes? pantoffels misschien?  :Smile:  veel plezier van je aankopen, hopenlijk vond je man de broek mooi....

Sietske: succes met je e-sigaret...ik heb het wel eens gezien op tv, ik hoop dat je er baat bij hebt...spannend vindt ik dit soort dingen altijd, lekker paffen zonder stank... :Embarrassment: 

ik heb 10 liter ruitensproeier gekocht kant en klaar voor -20 graden...5 liter voor mij en 5 liter voor mijn ex vriend...een oranje hesje/jasje die in de auto moet liggen als je pech hebt...nog een soort aluminium dekentje die je kunt gebruiken in de auto tegen de kou, wat huishoudelijke artikelen, en kerstlampjes....
dinsdag werd Bhody ( hondje) 2 jaar en ben ik naar Tuinland gegaan met een vriend en de hond in de winkelwagen...heb er alleen maar vogelvoer gekocht en een plantje en nog iets, ik was wat afwezig en snipverkouden, dan koop je dus minder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Laat ons 's weten hoe die elektr sigaret werkt/helpt ok?!
Als het werkt voor jou schaf ik me er ook één aan.. paf teveel momenteel; niet te doen!!

Ik hoop vandaag bij Leenbakker een slaapbankje te kopen (als extra zetel voor in de living en draai je het om heb je een 2-persoonsbed voor komende winter ... om samen voor de tv te liggen ... dan kan mijn 'huisbed' EINDELIJK weg!!)
Verder wil ik even bij Blokker en Casa binnen en bij Tom&Co ...

----------


## sietske763

hey christel, deze was iets van 27 euro en de vullingen 8,95 in marlboro smaak(je hebt ook mint vanille, koffie met allerlij hoogten van nicotine,
dus ik heb medium marlboro
en low mint
ik ga nu gelijk naar postkantoor, ff beetje opladen en hoppa dan ff lekker paffen, hopelijk want die dure supersmoker was verschrikkelijk, zo zwaar tussen de vingers en heel duur,
gelukkig dat ik m toen even geleend had....zodat ik er geen geld aan uitgegeven heb

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth , botjes.... zijn korte laarsjes , ja en als mijn man een schoenwinkel ziet is hij niet te houden .....al zijn ze wel voor mij hoor' maar heb wel stap problemen , hij weet niet wat hij zou doen om gemakkelijke schoenen te kopen , een dikke zool + 5cm. hak , sleehakken zijn voor mij een droom ..... Gelukkig heeft oudste dochter ook zelfde schoenmaat zodus op tijd en stond opkuis :Wink:  ha ha .....ik durf niet zeggen welk aantal ik dit jaar al heb gekocht ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een slaapbankje gekocht.. we hebben al een hoeksalon, maar met dat bankje erbij hebben we een U-vorm (woonkamer is daar zéker groot genoeg voor!!).
Waarom een slaapbankje?? Ik wou dat 'huisbed' in de living wég!! Dat doet me iedere keer denken aan 'jaja, ik ben ziek' en dat was ik grondig beu!!
Ook ist voor ons normaal geworden; dat bed in de living, maar voor bezoekers is dat meestal een vreemd zicht...
Nu kan ik een U-living creëren én met het bankje een kwartslag te draaien maak ik er in een paar seconden een 2-persoons/lounge-bed van!! Heerlijk voor de winter; samen liggend voor de tv en/of open haard!!
SUPERBLIJ mee; Ma of di kunnen we 't gaan halen (was op bestelling)!!
Zal daarna wel 's foto's zetten van bank/bed in m'n albums !!

Had dit ook al gezet bij; Wat ga je vandaag , morgen ed doen, maar past hier beter  :Big Grin: !!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Gisteren een paar thermo sokken gekocht en een joggingbroek van adidas.

Vorige maand heb ik de vest gekocht en nu stond toevallig de broek in reclame  :Big Grin: 

@Aggie,

Ben zeer blij voor u dat je gelukkig bent met je slaapbankje  :Wink: 
Kan me wel ergens voorstellen dat je er zo niet goed bij voelt bij dat huisbed.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Succes met je mooie e sigaret....èn fijn dat je eerst van een ander die dure smoker kon lenen/gebruiken....ik hoop dat je er veel baat bij mag hebben..het klinkt wel goed eigenlijk.... :Wink: 

Suske: aha, Laarsjes, nou dat klinkt superleuk eigenlijk...korte, dat is praktisch èn mooi vindt ik....dus je hebt een kleine verslaving van laarsjes...ha,ha,...ik kan mij er alles bij voorstellen, geniet er maar fijn van dame....doegie.... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag niets gekocht behalve boodschappen èn och ja....2 x 1/5 staatsloten met jackpot....voor €6,- kan ik toch een beetje mee gokken...gewoon leuk...als ik niets koop win ik nooit iets en met een klein lotje heb je òòk een beetje kans....ik kan er van genieten.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do: je boft met die reclame's van Adidas....wel gaaf....eerst het vest èn nu de broek...toppie meid, heb er maar veel draag genot van... :Big Grin: ....

Agnes: Hartstikke leuk zo'n bankje die je kunt uitklappen....het is onopvallend en je zult er zeer veel plezier aan beleven, èn lekker knus met je mannetje hangen voor de tv....gezellig èn warmpjes...een prima oplossing...veel geluk ermee....( lig plezier)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth 

Veel geluk met die 2 1/5de loten. Daarmee kun je zeker nog 1 miljoen euro winnen. :Wink: 

Ik heb vandaag een beeldengroep gekocht. Voor in mijn kerststal

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @Elisabeth, geluk met je lotjes , :Wink:  ha ha .... lotjes, ik gok niet, maar elk nieuwjaar komt dochter met een 12 tal lotjes, allen verschillend als cadeau ,dat is prettig  :Big Grin:  en spannend ...... 

 :Smile: gossie ,fijn dat je beelden nog zet met kerst , ik heb er ook nog; ze zijn ouder dan ik (58) heb 3 dochters en zou ze willen aan één van hun schenken , maar ben er nog niet aan uit hoe ik dit ga oplossen ...... :Confused:

----------


## gossie

@ Suske,
ik kan we er wel wat bij voorstellen van de beeldengroep, die je evt 1 van je 3 dochters wilt geven. Dit blijft moeilijk. :Wink:  :Smile: 

Ik herken het bij mijn eigen familie, ouders leven nog,...... Intussen hebben we allemaal een beeldengroep in het kerstalletje, wat door vader gemaakt is.
Wie krijgt de beeldengroep???!!! Hopelijk duurt dit nog even. :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Kerstinkopen gedaan. Cadeautjes voor moeders en zus (moet vandeweek nog even iets voor vriend kijken, mja mannen zijn moeilijk he!) cadeautjes ingepakt en alles ligt nu al onder de kerstboom, zo'n gezellig gezicht!

----------


## Suske'52

Tijdens onze kerst aan de kust ra ra ....korte laarsjes ze waren zo mooi en gemakkelijk  :Wink:  man heeft eerst een half uur gezaagt  :Confused:  om ze te kopen, daarna was hij zo blij als een kind dat ik toegegeven heb  :Big Grin:  hij zegt dan dat ik meer naar hem moet luisteren .....????? Ha ha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  ik had in het hotel wel aantrek met mijn schoenen -laarsjes , ze zijn wel altijd speciaal, door man uitgekiend en gekozen ......  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Fijn dat je man mooie en gemakkelijke laarsjes heeft uitgezocht  :Wink:  Je zal wel een slaapkamer vol schoenen hebben zeker inmiddels  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  , je hebt geen idee mijn man en schoenen  :Big Grin:  maar ze zijn wel lekkker voor mij , als ik de boot wil afhouden om geen te kopen zeurt hem zolang (deze zijn nog beter vr.te stappen dan die andere van 2 weken geleden en ja we gaan nog veel gaan wandelen ......of hier ga je warme (warmere) voeten in hebben .....) hij haalt dan toch zijn gelijk ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Een agenda voor school en een fotoboek om mijn foto's in te plakken en bijbehorende fotoplakkers gekocht, morgen weer wat te doen dus  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Een verstelbare rugsteun voor in bed ... blokker 9,99€ ... ideaal voor de rust na de komende blokkades  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Hé ag  :Smile:  ik ga ook eens kijken lijkt me intressant .....bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren een truitje gekocht voor een hèèl zacht prijsje, dus ik was de koning te rijk...èn een lippenstift... :Wink:  toppie

Suske: Leuk zo'n man als jij hebt..geweldig als die schoenen/laarsen ik moest er om lachen..heb je al een speciale kast nodig voor ze?  :Big Grin: 

Luuss: een mooi karwei om foto's in te plakken, het is een tijdrovend werkje maar wèl leuk! succes ermee  :Wink: 

Agnes: wat fijn dat je zo'n ruggensteun tegen kwam die je later in de maand goed kan gebruiken...geniet ervan òòk al is de reden ervan niet prettig, als het maar helpt!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Agnes, daar ga ik ook eens naar kijken bij blokker voor als ik bij mijn ventje ben, die heeft geen verstelbare latenbodem en dat mis ik hier wel..... 
Suske, gaan we eens verwisselen van man, ik heb ook dringend schoenen nodig ......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk werkt dat!
Is niet duur, was zeker aanbieding? 
Agneda die ik heb gekocht is van Forever Friends, echt te lief!  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je een leuk truitje hebt gevonden!
Ik ben nog niet toe gekomen aan foto's inplakken, maar ik heb al wel een album, fotoplakkers en foto's om in te plakken dus komt vanzelf goed  :Wink:  Vind het niet echt tijdrovend, vind het zelfs leuk om foto's in te plakken en heb ook een plakboek waar ik entreetickets voor musea/attractieparken/concerten enzo in plak, ben echt een bewaartype wat dat aangaat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

@ Christel,
Ja niet iedereen heeft zo'n man als Suske die schoenen fanaat is  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Een nieuwe jeansbroek/rok van (esprit) in de solden is om dat ik totaal geen broeken meer heb nu ik weer 5 kilo ben afgevallen. 
Is wel een kostelijke zaak vind ik dat afvallen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je een nieuwe jeans broek/rok hebt gekocht  :Smile: 
Ja is wel prijzig als je allemaal nieuwe kleding moet kopen...

Pap heeft gister een lp van Stevie Ray Vaughan (blues zanger/gitarist) en een boek van Stephen King voor me gekocht  :Smile:  Zelf had hij een hele lading lp's waarvan de helft was aangeraden dus klonk niet allemaal even geweldig en broertje had een spel voor de ps2 gekocht.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja nieuwe kleren kopen is idd wel prijzig, gelukkig ging er 30 % af. 
Leuke boeken trouwens die van Stephen King, las die vroeger ook graag.

A ja; voor dat ik het vergeet heel veel succes toegewenst met je studies hé! :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Moet hier wel even lachen. Als ik schoenen/laarzen of een tas wil kopen, krijg ik eerst te horen dat ik al genoeg heb en als ik het dan toch koop, vraagt hij welke oude tas/schoen/laars ik dan ga weggooien  :Confused:  Ik leg dan altijd tijdelijk iets bovenin mijn gedeelte van de kledingkast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@christel  :Smile:  hé christel ja je mag hem eens lenen, juist voor advies hé ...... :Big Grin:  maar betalen doe je wel zelf .... :Wink: vndg. terug nr. schoenwinkel geweest ...ik werd al ongezond .....gewoon er aan denken .....gelukkig was zool wat aan de dunne kant .... voor hem wel een paar gevonden +kousen+lederen riem+shirt in afslag  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@elisabeth  :Smile:  ja heb toch terug in uitverkoop 2 kasten bij gekocht ,ééntje toch vd. schoenen daar ik anders veel keldertrap afmoet en niet zo praktisch is voor mij, kast staat nu in veranda .. :Wink:  man heeft altijd in verkoop meubelen gezeten ....zodus daar weet hij ook wat van ...op de schoendozen schrijf ik erop wat inhoud is .... :Wink:  want anders kan ik lang bezig zijn voor te zoeken , degene die nu in de kast staan zijn winterschoenen en als de lente aanbreekt verhuizen die naar kelder en omgekeerd .... :Wink: ben er wel efkens mee bezig ....heb hem daarstraks nog gezegd het is genoeg  :Confused:  gelukkig heeft dochter zelfde schoenmaat ... :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Die Suske, heeft een nieuwe ziekte bij de (schoenenziekte) ha ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ha,ha,...geweldig dat je man òòk zo van schoenen houd..echt gaaf vindt ik dat..Mooi dat je een speciale kast ervoor hebt en slim bedacht dat opschrijven op de doos, nog even en je hebt een winkeltje zelf aan huis!  :Big Grin:  bijzonder dat je dochter dezelfde maat van schoen heeft, kan handig voor haar zijn zo'n moderne mam! doegie

Luuss: ja ik dacht al wel dat je er van hield om dat fijn in te plakken, dat gevoel had ik er wel bij! enig trouwens dat bewaren van tickets v concerten en attrakties etc.ik ken nog iemand die dat doet, en vervolgens inplakken, leuke herrinneringen voor later als je ouder wordt...hihi ..Leuk!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  lief van je pap die cadeau's

Oki07: slim van jou om dan even wat ergens anders te leggen...we hebben òòk niet alles nodig maar op jongere leeftijd wilde ik het òòk gewoon hebben, ik houd wel van afwisseling...goed gedaan, ha,ha,...toppie  :Smile:  geniet ervan...

Do: fantastisch toch dat je zo goed afvalt dat je nieuwe kleren mag kopen....Zaligggggggggggg je mag trots zijn opjezelf....je hebt het verdiend!!! 30 procent korting? joh meid dat is kicken...ik moet eerdaags maar snel ff rondkijken of er nog korting op iets te krijgen is, ik ben te lang niet meer in de stad geweest...byeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is wel fijn als er korting op zit  :Smile:  Scheelt toch altijd wel veel vind ik!

@ Oki07,
Ghehe ja mijn nicht heeft een tassen tic en mijn neef zegt ook altijd dat ze pas een nieuwe mag als ze wat weg doet  :Wink:  Heb al paar keer een tas van haar gehad, maar op 1 tas na doe ik er zo weinig mee dus geef ik ze op mijn beurt weer weg  :Embarrassment: 

@ Suske,
Leuk dat je kasten in de uitverkoop hebt gekocht, heb je in elk geval weer bergruimte  :Wink:  En handig dat je opschrijft wat er in de dozen zit!

@ Elisabeth,
Ja als ik oud en dement ben kan ik tenminste kijken wat ik zoal gedaan heb  :Wink:  Heeft er ook heel erg mee te maken dat mijn moeder van alles weggooide en weggaf wat voor mij van waarde had toen ze hier nog woonde dat ik tickets en uit eten gaan bonnetjes bewaar en inplak...

----------


## gossie

ja zeker, een leuk boekje over "Achterhoekse Wijsheden" zoals bijv.
De waereld wordt nooit lieke,
want rieke trouwt met rieke.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Leuk zo'n boek met wijsheden, wij hebben de Frise en Groningse variant  :Wink: 
Betekend het zoiets als " De wereld wordt niet leuker want de rijken trouwen met de rijken?"

----------


## dotito

Van weekend een paar broeken(esprit en Lee) en bloesjes in de solden gekocht was allemaal aan 50 en 70% dat kon ik niet laten liggen. Zeker nu niet dat ik kleren nodig heb, doordat ik aan afvallen ben.

A ja een horloge heb ik ook nog in de solden gekocht van esprit ben er heel blij mee van 90 euro naar 25 euro en is nog een mooie ook :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Super dat je leuke kleren hebt gevonden in de solden en dat je een mooi horloge hebt gekocht!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben dòl op uitverkoop, maar ik ben nog steeds niet in de stad geweest...straks zijn de kortingen op...ik moet dus opschieten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  haha hoe gek kun je zijn....zaliggggggggg

zaterdag ben ik in een kringloop winkel geweest...2 bloempotjes gekocht, waarvan 1 voor mijn mam...ik zag vrijdag bij haar 2 mooie potjes staan en ze had spijt dat ze de 3e niet had gekocht...dus ik zaterdag op weg naar de winkel en Hoera  :Embarrassment:  daar stond hetzelfde mooie bloempotje nog....ik voelde mij een bofkont...toppie toch? ik was helemal blij....hihi....verder zag ik een mooi klein dun boekje en dat ging over je hersenen...leek mij interessant om erover te lezen dat als je een ziekte hebt of wat anders wat je hersenen dan gaan doen...verder zag ik nog een prachtige paarse mooie top/hemdje...ik moet het alleen nog wassen èn passen!!! niet meer aangedacht....ben er wel blij mee en als het niet zou past dan geef ik het weg....vandaag na mijn ouders geweest en mijn mam was blij verrast met het bloempotje..... :Big Grin:  Prachtig....

----------


## Agnes574

Heerlijk die uitverkoopverhalen; zit er niet in voor mij dit jaar ... al ben ik zoiezo geen koopjesjager; te druk en te zwaar voor mij.

Die ruggesteun (50% korting bij Blokker > van 20€, naar 10€ heeft al véél deugd gedaan!!!)
Zou niet meer zonder kunnen  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn zeg dat ze nog zo'n bloempot hadden en dat je mam er zo blij mee was!
Wel interessant zo'n boek!

@ Agnes,
Ik ben ook niet van de uitverkoop maar dat is meer omdat mijn maat er toch bijna nooit tussen zit en het inderdaad altijd te druk is. 
Fijn dat die ruggesteun zo'n goeie aankoop is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: fijn dat die ruggensteun zo goed bevalt.. :Wink:  ja niet iedereen heeft behoefte aan struinen door de winkels èn de energie natuurlijk om alles af te sloffen...sterkte met je ledematen Agnes en je been....

Luuss: even terug te komen op 11/1/11 ik begrijp dat je nu kaartjes bewaard èn plakt e.d heel triest dat je mam zoveel weggooide of weggaf..dat is een gemis en dat compenseer je dus nu...ik hoop dat alles goed gelukt is met inplakken van je foto's enz...leuke herrinneringen en ik vindt zoiets er prachtig uitzien....toppie...

vandaag een rose truitje gekocht in dezelfde winkel als laatst....de winkel wordt verbouwd dus ik ging op de gok nog maar even kijken....zo goedkoop dat het meemocht....jippie...ikke blij  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Leuk dat je een nieuw truitje hebt gekocht  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth, 

Fijn en mooi dat je een leuk truitje heb gekocht in de uitverkoop.

Helaas heb ikzelf een grote maat. Dan is de diverseteit vaak ver te zoeken. Vooral de lengte. Maar ik ga kijken.! :Smile:  Ik heb wel vandaag een boekje gescoort over de vergetenheid. (Ik vergeet wel eens wat) Maar het is nog geen dementie of alzheimer :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Succes met zoeken, ja lullig is dat soms, grotere maten zijn ook vaak eerder weg toch? èn moeilijk soms te krijgen...
wel interessant dat boekje dat je kocht over vergetenheid..veel plezier ervan.. :Wink: ..ik kocht laatst iets in de kringloop over onze hersenen..ik wilde weten wat er gebeurd bij een bepaalde ziekte of hoe dan ook...gewoon boeiend! Fijne dag verder...

ik kocht gisteren een mooie rode/bordeau kleur badkamermat bij de Aldi....thuisgekomen onmiddelijk uit de verpakking gescheurd en wat denk je???????? vèèl te groot  :Big Grin:  ik was wat duf die dag en lette niet op de maat....70 bij 1.30 m ha,ha,.ik dacht aan een klein beschaafd matje voor de wastafel....pffffffffff hindert niets, ik geniet ervan, wat maakt het uit dat die mat te groot is...wel lekker aan de voeten en Bhody de hond vindt het ook zalig...hihi.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

@Gossie, jij hebt problemen met grote maten, ik heb problemen met kleine maten.... die zijn er ook altijd snel uit... heb maat 25-26 in jeans en lengte 30, begint dan maar eens te zoeken.... en ik denk met al de problemen die ik tegenwoordig heb dat je me straks niet meer ziet lopen....

----------


## gossie

Oh Christel, bedoel je dit berichtje!!  :Wink:  Het lijkt me ook heel moeilijk als je klein bent, om kleding te kopen. Dat weet ik ook uit ervaring. :Smile: 

Meis heel veel sterkte.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Niet gaan krimpen door alle ellende meid....houd moed en geef niet op....ik lees net wat andere site's waar je wat schreef...ik kan mij "niet" concentreren dus kan ik je geen antwoord geven op bepaalde zaken, maar ik wens je er 'Veel" sterkte mee  :Wink:  Liefsssss òòk voor Gossie

Ik kocht 25/1/11 een leuk brilletje bij de opticien....ik wilde mijn ogen eens opmeten en kijken of ik een bril nodig heb voor in het donker 's avonds...niet dat ik veel rijd, maar ik vindt het akelig als ik een snelweg op zou moeten...dus allez weten is "meten" ...ik had geen bril nodig voor de weg maar voor lezen wel...nu weet ik de sterkte en heb ik een goedkoop brilletje bij hem gekocht...hèle leuke kleurtjes...ik was er blij mee....ik had genoeg andere brilletjes, overal ligt er èèn in huis, maar "niet" met de goede sterkte....

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
Ik rijd niet graag 's nachts omdat ik denk dat ik aan nachtblindheid lijd, dus laat ik dan liever mijn ventje of 1 van de kinderen rijden (oef nu kunnen ze het en mogen ze voor mij eens taxi spelen).... 
Mijn dochter die draagt wel een bril maar die komen altijd van Hans Anders, dan wachten we op een promotie en de laatste keer had ze voor 59 euro een complete bril wat haar normaal 159 euro had gekost en daar hebben ze altijd heel trendy modelletjes en een griet verandert graag eens van model he, ze heeft al alle kleurtjes gehad, nu is het een bruine, redelijk groot van model maar dat is weer mode nu en naar ik gelezen heb op jobat staat dat beter als je moet gaan solliciteren (iedereen die werk zoekt, een nepbril opzetten dan). 
Ik hoop echt dat ik niet ga "krimpen" want dan moet ik onder categorie dwergjes gaan leven, met krimpen bedoelde ik eigenlijk vermageren.... 
Groetjes iedereen

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag niets te melden, mr morgen wil ik buiten; pijn of niet!!
Moet toch buiten voor scan knie, zodus!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Een paar lakens van snoopy was aan de helft van de prijs :Big Grin: . En een gilet en een geklede broek, wat ben ik toch blij met een paar maatjes minder.

----------


## Suske'52

de laatstste dagen op koopjes jacht geweest met dochter ..nog enkele stuks gilet & pulls in breiwol gevonden .en nog een gemakkelijke sportieve broek .. :Smile:  tevreden ..joepie  :Big Grin:  met 70 procent korting....

----------


## Sylvia93

Een nieuwe écht goede digitale camera. Had geld opgespaard van de feestdagen en samen met mn moeder voor mijn verjaardag dan uiteindelijk gister een nieuwe camera gekocht  :Smile: !

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ondergoed (goedkoop van de zeeman),
bij C&A 2 topjes (d.blauw en wit) à 4,5€ met spaghettibandjes en een zwart t-shirt met v-hals afgeprijsd.
Bij Zoomart nog wat honden en visspullen!!

----------


## gossie

Weet je, als ik lees dat iemand bij C&A heeft gekocht. Moet ik gelijk denken aan kinderarbeidl Daar staat C&A bekend om.

----------


## Agnes574

Gossie,
Ik koop normaal nooit bij C&A ... gewoon omdat ik het brol/slechte kwaliteit vind ...
Dat van die kinderarbeid wist ik niet.. érg!!
Zal dan voor zeeman en wibra ook wel gelden????
Daar ga ik wél graag binnen vr bepaalde koopjes!

Ik koop bijv bepaalde voedinsmerken niet omdat ik weet dat dat door zéér onderbetaalde werkkrachten word verwerkt...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: ik weet niet dat C&A kinder arbeid laat verrichten...zal dat nog stèèds zo zijn dan? in dat geval klinkt het niet goed....

Agnes: fijne topjes zijn dat.... :Embarrassment: 

Vrijdag gekocht: een Kam, Voetenzalf, èn een leuke bruine bril....
Zaterdag: in Kringloopwinkels  :Big Grin:  2 boekjes over honden en èèn over dementie, daar wil ik meer over lezen, het is zo'n akelige ziekte...èn een paar glazen van Heineken, daar wil ik mijn goede buurman mee verrassen want hij spaart ze....

als ik meer zou weten over kinderarbeid dan zou ik òòk inderdaad niet zomaar in een bepaalde winkel wat kopen, maar dat moet ik dan zeker weten! je zet mij aan het denken Gossie...dank hiervoor  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vorige week via internet 7 boeken voor school gekocht en die heb ik vrijdag in zeer goede staat ontvangen  :Big Grin: 
Zaterdag met pap wezen winkelen want hij had werkbroeken nodig. Dus voor hem bij V&D 2 werkbroeken en een leuke blazer/jasje gekocht, daarna bij een winkel van een lief vrouwtje die altijd haar hond bij zich heeft nog 1 mouwloos shirt en een t-shirt voor paps en voor mij een leuk topje gekocht en bij de Slegte heeft pap 2 boeken (1 over nederlandse muziekgeschiedenis en 1 over nederlandse lp hoezen) gekocht.

----------


## gossie

@ Elizabeth,
Ik weet dat het voor sommige producten van C&A wel geldt, (Kinderarbeid)

@ Agnes,
Voor Zeeman en Wibra weet ik het niet. Maar ik hoop toch wel dat je geniet van je hemdjes. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Gefeliciteerd met je boeken meid, wat geweldig fijn voor jou, vooral na die dikke pech die je laatst had toen je te horen kreeg dat je de boeken niet kon overnemen...Hoera... :Big Grin:  toppie geniet ervan, en van je andere leuke dingen die je gekocht hebt...ik ben blij voor jou...òòk prettig dat je pap zo goed geslaagd is!

Gossie: dank voor je antwoord, ik zal er op letten.... :Wink: 

vandaag niets gekocht...ik eet op dit moment mijn cadeau op....een grote doos van Milka ( chocolade) pffff slecht voor mijn gewrichten, ben er gisteren aan begonnen....ik leg ze nu maar weg....Hoi.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een pc-bak gekocht van 600€, die niet wil werken ...grr
een digitale videocamera gekocht (valentijnscadeau vr vriend) én een wekker voor mezelf  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik heb nu 7 van de 15 boeken die ik nodig ben  :Smile: 
Ja pap was erg blij dat ik mee was wezen winkelen, anders had hij zeker niet gewinkeld en dus ook geen nieuwe kleren gehad die hij echt wel nodig had althans die broeken!

@ Agnes,
Balen dat de pcbak het niet doet!
Hopelijk is vriendlief blij met de camera en jij met de wekker  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Terug geweest met de PC-bak ... hoe heet zoiets??? Modem???
Fout in de bak zelf; een nieuwe meegekregen en deze doet het!!!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aankoop, een Modem.( wat een geld hè? )..fijn dat je het kon omruilen voor een andere die wèl werkt, geniet ervan..Toffff  :Big Grin:  èn wat super leuk een present voor je vriend...wauw mooi cadeau!!! gaaf....Lief....

Luuss: Fijn dat je al boeken hebt, nù de rest nog, hopenlijk kun je er snel aankomen èn voor een goede prijs...ja jou Pap mag blij zijn met jou  :Stick Out Tongue:  je bent een handige meid, maarrrrrrrr dat weet hij wel....doegieeeeeee
ik heb niets speciaals gekocht behalve de Aldi bezocht, het water staat nog achter in de auto..kon het allemaal niet slepen in 1x met de hond erbij....

fijne avond Girls....Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb een alcoholtester gekocht in de winkel ..... hij hangt aan de autosleutels... en wee als ze gedronken hebben als ze thuiskomen, ik laat ze blazen en als het rood uitslaat krijgen ze de auto niet meer...

----------


## christel1

Agnes, dat noemen ze normaal een desktop dacht ik want een modem is helemaal iets anders hoor en ik denk niet dat dat 600 euro kost....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nee Christel Agnes heeft het goed!  :Big Grin:  een computer heet Modem....trouwens madam van de Politie....ha,ha,...heb je een alcoholtester gekocht....ha,ha,ha,....lachen hoor....ehhh laat je die kids echt blazen? gewoon vragen toch of niet of ze weinig willen drinken? of helpt dat niet! nou lieverd doe rustig aan, je bent al niet lekker....sterkte...

nog iets leuks gekocht vraag ik mij af.....nee, de gebruikelijke dingen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

En Christel lukt het met die alcoholtester, aan je sleutelbos? Volgens mij kan je beter een alcoholslot kopen! Of is dat alleen in Nederland verkrijgbaar...!!??

----------


## christel1

Ik heb die alcolholtester nog niet geprobeerd, ik drink ook bijna nooit, dus dat wordt moeilijk.... In België zijn er nog niet veel wagens met een alcolholslot, ik weet zelfs niet waar je het kan verkrijgen eigenlijk... 
Ja misschien is er een ander woord in NL dan in B voor een modem, maar een modem in B is het bakje waar je je pc op aansluit om internet te verkrijgen of om op internet te gaan en kost zeker geen 600 euro, als het zo'n bakpc is verschillend van een laptop (draagbare pc) dan noemen wij dit een desktop, allé nu is het aan Agnes om uit te leggen wat het juist is...

----------


## Agnes574

Zal een desktop zijn zeker??????
Die bak die je aansluit op monitor,toetsenbord,muis en speakers ... waar de harde schijf etc inzit en al de programma's ...

Wij hebben ook een paar bakjes die dienen voor het draadloos internet in huis; dat zal idd de modem zijn ..... denkt deze PC-leek... :Wink: 
Mss weet Ronald raad??? Zal 't hem 's vragen!!

----------


## christel1

ja ja Agnes, dat is een desktop.... zoonlief zit hier naast mij in de zetel en dat is mister informaticus hier in huis.... een modem van tegenwoordig kan je in je zak stoppen en zo'n desktop is net iets groter denk ik (grapje hoor). Mijnen B-Box van Belgacom voor internet, telefoon en televisie dat is mijne modem zoals ik het zeg altijd, ja er staat er hier ook maar 1.... en als dat ding uitvalt is het hier grote paniek.... geen internet, geen telefoon en geen tv meer, man man, wat zijn we toch verwend...

----------


## Agnes574

Dacht al dat het een 'desktop' was ... Het is wel een véél kleinere 'bak' als vroeger ... de technologie gaat te snel vooruit voor mij..haha!
Merci voor het antwoord!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Mijne zoon heeft ook een desktop.... hij heeft die niet zelf in elkaar gestoken maar op aanvraag laten maken.... ja je kent dat he, zo'n harde schijf en zo'n grafische kaart, en dat programma en dit en dat en dat is wel een heel groot spul want hij kan niet in de PC kast.... nu staat dat te pronken in de eetkamer op de eettafel... niet echt een schoon zicht maar ja se het is nu zo... en hij heeft daar heel veel geld aan gegeven maar ja zo zijn jongeren he, hun pc dat is hun speelgoed en dat dient om te gamen ook al is hij bijna 24...

----------


## Elisabeth9

"Mijn"" pc heet gewoon "Modem"  :Big Grin:  fijn dat jullie desktops hebben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik heb vandaag 2 lange broeken gekocht van een fijn merk in de opruiming, Toppie..
plus een topje en een prachtige ceintuur....èn toen ik in de juwelierszaak stond om een batterij te platen plaatsen in 2 horloges kocht ik leuke oorstekers voor een zacht prijsje, dus voel ik mij de koning te rijk!!! ik kreeg de smaak te pakken... doeiiiiiiiiiii  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ben blij voor jou dat je je de "koning te rijk" voelt. Is altijd leuk als je iets kan kopen en zeker in de solden hé!

Veel plezier er mee! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Veel plezier ermee Elisa  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Agnes En Dodito....

Bedankt voor jullie berichtjes....soms als je je eigen niet zo goed voelt of anders, dan kan ik super blij zijn met kleine òf grotere aankopen...zaliggggggggggg echt verwennerij, jullie weten er alles van...

ik heb het weekend mooie boeken gekocht in een hele grote Kringloopwinkel...boek van Connie Palmen en Lulu Wang en een boekje over de ziekte van Parkinson....beetje lezen wat mijn papa heeft....òòk nog een leuk blousje voor een super prijsje en een mooi rieten mandje....toppie....blij zijn voor weinig geld is leuk toch? och ja ook nog wat leuks bij de Ikea....

Agnes: was je vriend blij met zijn digitale videocamera die je hem kocht voor Valentijn?  :Big Grin:  wat een prachtig cadeau....

dag Aggie en Dodo....fijne, rustige avond met minder pijn èn lekker slapen hè? Kuzzzzzzzzz van mij...Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Het zijn vaak de kleinste en goedkoopste dingen waar ik superveel van kan genieten  :Wink: .

Vriend was idd zéér blij met z'n digitale camera ... mannen en hun electronica hé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister voor een vriend hebben we een mooi t-shirt gekocht, was ie blij mee  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag bij de action scrubzout, een zwart lange mouwen shirt en een paars topje gekocht  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK kocht gisteren in een impuls een Safe Dog Set voor de hond.( bij Dierenzaak in een andere plaats)...ehhh bij thuiskomst had ik er al een beetje spijt van...hum hum... :Big Grin:  het is een tuigje wat je de hond aan moet doen en dan maak je het vast aan de veiligheidsgordel in de auto....als ik een keertje een uurtje moet rijden dan hoeft Bhody niet in zijn bench te liggen in de auto, ( achterin) dan heeft hij meer beweging, dàt leek mij fijn voor hem...hij kan niet los in de auto mee, want hij springt van hot naar her, hij is te jong en te speels.... :Wink:  dus uitproberen maar....bij de Wibra heb ik voor een prikkie/zacht prijsje ballen voor de hond gekocht en een hondenlampje, dat is erg leuk... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Agnes: Fijn dat je cadeau zo goed is ontvangen door je Valentijn  :Big Grin:  hihi dat is wèl een dikke kus waard...( loveeeeeeee)  :Wink: 

Luuss: dus voor je goede vriend geslaagd en voor jezelf....genieten dus meissie... :Embarrassment:  scrubben maar voor een zacht huidje....

----------


## christel1

He Elisa, mijn hond heeft ook zo een autogordel aan als hij in de auto zit, is namelijk verplicht in B want anders kan je een boete krijgen en hij is dat al goed gewoon hoor, hij is nu veel kalmer in de wagen dan zonder zijn gordel aan maar ik doe dat vast aan zijn tuigje dat hij altijd aan heeft, ook als we gaan wandelen en is wel veiliger, voor mij en voor mijne sam..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Christel: dat is fijn om te horen zeg, dan zal ik het binnenkort uitproberen, dank je wel.... :Smile:  ik baal wel eens van een enkele impuls aankoop die ik doe, maar dit lèèk mij gewoon veilig èn leuker voor Bhody...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een badmat voor mijn jongste zusje gekocht.....èn een lange schoenlepel voor mijn paps die parkinson heeft, dan hoeft hij niet zo te bukken..."Ik" was blij dat ik het vond en kocht voor een zacht prijsje  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

ja, een leuk boek over de regio.

Het is soms erg moeilijk om de boeken niet te kopen!!!!!!!!!! kort weg heb ik niet meer zoveel ruimte in huis. :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  Dus dat betekent dat ik voorjaars- schoonmaak moet doen. Dus dat betekent, wat ik een jaar niet heb gebruikt wegdoen. :Embarrassment:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister bij de juwelier een armbandje gekocht waar m'n bedels aankunnen .. emo-koop omdat ik absoluut niet lekker in m'n vel zit door de pijn en CVS (die iets betert lijkt  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Lief dat je dingen koopt voor anderen! Hopelijk went Bhody aan het tuigje en vind hij het net zo goed als Christel haar Sam!

@ Gossie,
Ja boeken zijn leuk en interessant, maar nemen wel veel ruimte in... hopelijk lukt het met de schoonmaak  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Leuk een armbandje, doet soms heel goed jezelf even te verwennen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Een paar dagen geleden een mooie gsm van mijn man gekregen omdat we bijna 14 jaar samen zijn. Is zo'n gsm met van alles en nog wat erop. Nu kan ik op mijn gsm mijn facebook nakijken als ik dat wil.
Wat ze tegenwoordig toch allemaal uitvinden hé! :Big Grin: 

En eergisteren ook nog een stel pannen en wokpan gaan halen, de oude allemaal weg gedaan en we hebben ineens greenpan genomen. Veel beter voor milieu en ook beter voor in te koken :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: och wat een mooi cadeau van je man...Liefde is  :Big Grin: ....veel plezier òòk van je pannen..geweldig toch? 

Agnes: prachtig zo'n armband waar al je bedels aankunnen...je moet jezelf inderdaad af en toe wat geven voor alle ellende etc, dat verdien je gewoon... :Stick Out Tongue:  en "die" armband ga je nu schoonmaken? wat ik in een ander forum lees....ha,ha,...poetsen maar...

Luuss: dank je wel voor je reactie...ja Bhody went aan het tuigje ik heb er geen spijt van, maar zo af en toe is hij schijnbaar toch wat druk en dan zit het tuigje niet zo goed, misschien moet ik het iets korter maken? hmmm ik zal het eens aan Christel vragen...leuk dat je het nog weet... :Wink: 

ik heb 2 lipsticks gekocht, kreeg de 2e voor de halve prijs, dus dat kon ik niet laten schieten  :Stick Out Tongue:  en een dekbed groot 240x220 cm plus een dekbedovertrekset.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Elisa; idd, je zit er precies bovenop; elke keer een bedelke halen als ik een oppepper nodig heb  :Wink:  .. al zit de armband al ver vol .. en een 2de beginnen zie ik niet zitten; ach, er zal wel weer iets nieuws komen zéker om te sparen en een 'happy feeling' te geven  :Wink: .
Eerst waren het softie-sokken, daarna huispakken, dan plaids van microvezel (150 x 200 cm) en nu iets duurder; de bedels  :Big Grin: 

Jij lekker genieten van je supergroot dekbed hé!!  :Smile: 

Do,
Wat lief van je man dat hij je een smartphone gaf!! Ik kan ook mailen en face-booken op m'n GSM, af en toe best wel handig  :Wink:  ...skypen en MSN ook, maar dat doe ik niet.. ben gene chatter. Muziek ,daar zal ik van de zomer wel mee beginnen..hihi

Gossie,
Je lente schoonmaak al gedaan?? Boeken gelezen??

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja lief hé van mijn ventje, is echt een schatje, en weet je wat ik zo enorm apprecieer aan hem. Zelf heeft hij nog een oude gsm van jaren geleden, hij is eigenlijk toe aan een nieuwe, en toch geeft hij er één aan mij.
Hij heeft op alle vlakken een hart van goud en dat meen ik oprecht :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 


Vind wel grappig gij met u bedels hi hi  :Big Grin: 
Kan deugd doen hé als ge u emo voelt en ge koopt dan iets :Wink: 

Veel plezier ermee.

@Elisa,

Veel plezier met u nieuw donsdeken  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Elisa,
ik weet niet welk merk van tuigje je gekocht hebt voor Bodhy, mijne sam heeft er 1 van trixie, heel makkelijk verstelbaar en ik moet het ook altijd aanpassen als hij getrimd is... 
Meiden veel genot van alles wat jullie gekocht of gekregen hebben 
Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Awel lieve Do, geef hem dan je 'oude' gsm?? Dan heeft hij ook een nieuwer model?? Maar ja; mannen kennende wil hij dit mss niet??
Xx Ag



> Ja lief hé van mijn ventje, is echt een schatje, en weet je wat ik zo enorm apprecieer aan hem. Zelf heeft hij nog een oude gsm van jaren geleden, hij is eigenlijk toe aan een nieuwe, en toch geeft hij er één aan mij.
> Hij heeft op alle vlakken een hart van goud en dat meen ik oprecht
> 
> 
> Vind wel grappig gij met u bedels hi hi 
> Kan deugd doen hé als ge u emo voelt en ge koopt dan iets
> 
> Veel plezier ermee.
> 
> ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Hey verzamelvrouw...ha,ha,...2 bedelarmanden wordt teveel....misschien een Groei-Diamant? hihi  :Big Grin:  neeeeeeeee veel te duur, maar het idee is leuk toch...elke keer een steentje groter, zie je het voor je?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dodito: dank je wel, maar het dekbed is gèèn dons denk ik daar was de prijs niet naar..het leek mij lekker in het voorjaar/zomer, ivm mijn Vapeurs..dan is dat misschien wat koeler...het dekbed is te groot maar ik dacht eerst een dekbed en dan eens een goed en fijn en lekker zacht bed kopen... :Embarrassment:  ik neem de tijd ik overhaast nietsssssss

Christel: Hallo wijffie....wat fijn dat ik je hier op de site effe zie.... :Wink:  dus Sam heeft: Trixie...( Tuigje).Bhody heeft: Pets On Tour heet het...Small 30-60 cm ik moet het een beetje strakker aandoen denk ik, ik moet maar een beetje oefenen maar het bevalt verder goed Christel, dank je wel.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Oei, Elisa, lijkt me wel groot voor zo'n klein hondje, sam heeft medium in het model Trixie, is een heel makkelijk tuigje voor zo'n kleine wildebras... Kan ik hem mee uit het water vissen als hij er weer eens injumpt... Gekocht bij Tom & Co, maar weet niet of dat in NL ook bestaat.. maar ik ga es googlen op dat van jou om te zien hoe het eruit ziet...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: oke...ik heb wel de kleinste maat gekocht, maar misschien was een ander model beter geweest, verder ziet het er wel solide uit. handig dat je Sam zo uit het water kan plukken als hij er eens inspringt...ik doe dat ding uit als we gaan wandelen, teveel zit eraan....Ik heb Pets on tour van: Europet Bernina uit Germany...pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  ziet er prima uit maar enfin ik ga niet weer wat anders kopen...hij moet maar wat rustiger worden, als hij een andere hond ziet dan springt hij met tuigje en al op de hoedenplank achterin....tjonge jonge wat een wildebras.... :Smile:  ik google nooit! hmmm misschien maar eens leren!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ja tuigje vastmaken met een riem aan de autogordel he, verkopen ze in elke dierenzaak en is echt niet duur, mijne sam moet ook vast in de auto, daarbij is verplicht in België of ze kunnen je een boete geven...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ik maak het tuigje vast in/aan de autogordel maar dan heeft hij nog zoveel ruimte dat hij kan springen naar de hoedenplank...hmmm misschien iets inkorten? of geef jij Sam òòk veel ruimte wat die extra riem betreft! het setje was compleet...tuigje + riem voor gordel... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag nog nietsssssssss gekocht....

----------


## gossie

Vandaag heb ik een mooie horloge gekocht. Ik ben vandaag naar Hilversum geweest. Ik kreeg een plensbui op mijn kop. De plu was ik vergeten, met al dat mooie weer dat we hebben gehad.

Maar ik vind het wel heerlijk ruiken buiten.

----------


## Suske'52

gossie  :Smile:  hé hé ...ook toevallig , ik heb vndg ook een polshorloge gekocht ...niet voor mij, maar vd. kleinzoon als geschenk communie ....hij heeft ze zelf gekozen ....en was heel blij ermee... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Suske, 
Bij mij is die riem ongeveer 50 cm, zodat hij wel nog op de bank en op de grond kan gaan liggen maar langer is dit ook niet eigenlijk, hij probeert soms wel om van voor op de bank te gaan zitten maar dat mag niet bij ons in B, de hond mag de bestuurder niet kunnen hinderen, misschien zijn riem toch wat korter maken....
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## anMa

Tja een kookboek van Jamie oliver bij de grote boekenclub begint met E
Er staan 30 minuten menu 's in want langer wil ik eigenlijk niet in de keuken staan. :Smile: 
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hoi. je noemt mij Suske maar ik heet Wiske ( geintje)  :Big Grin:  ha,ha,..ik meet net de riem op die is 52 cm hij kan iets korter of langer nog, dank voor je antwoord..ja hij ligt graag op de bank, en op de grond achter de stoel,.. en dat gespring doet hij alleen als de auto stil staat en hij een andere hond ziet...hij blaft dan zo hard dat ik hem nog harder moet toeschreeuwen maar dan heeft hij watten in de oren...oostindisch doof, maar pff dat is niet altijd zo...misschien als hij ouder wordt dat hij dan wat rustiger wordt, wat betreft dat geblaf... :Stick Out Tongue: ......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske en Gossie, wat toevallig dat jullie beiden een horloge hebben gekocht...mooi hoor...veel plezier ermee...voor jezelf èn èèn voor het kleinkind voor de Communie...een prachtig cadeau... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: och ik vindt Olivier een geweldige kok...wat gaaf dat je een kookboek hebt gekocht en menu' s van 30 min is meer dan voldoende om in de keuken te staan.. :Wink:  zet hem op keukenprinses....eniggggggggggg

----------


## Suske'52

Gaan shoppen...en 2 sportieve broeken / donker beige en donker mosterd kleur -1 fleece vestje roze ....man heeft bedenkingen bij deze kleur ha ha... :Big Grin:  de kleding was vd. lente collectie....aan helft vd. prijs  :Wink:  Bonita winkel

----------


## anMa

Een muis met een piepertje erin voor de hond van mijn dochter.
De gremlin had hij kapot gemaakt dus moest hij n nieuwe hebben
anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Gister in Eurotuin visvoer en aqua-spillen gehaald; hoop uiterlijk zondag m'n aqua te hebben gekuist/schoongemaakt  :Wink: ... en een beige 'ei-vormig' bloempotje met daarin een vetplantje > kleine kosten, veel plezier!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> Een muis met een piepertje erin voor de hond van mijn dochter.
> De gremlin had hij kapot gemaakt dus moest hij n nieuwe hebben
> anMa


Haha , dat ken ik ja .. af en toe moet dat hier ook  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aha Suske....dat klinkt leuk....roze....dan denkt je man maar aan de Pink Panter....lachen...mooie kleur voor de zomer, lekker zonnig....veel plezier ermee.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag niets leuks gekocht....wel boodschappen gedaan.... :Big Grin:  toedeloe

----------


## anMa

> Haha , dat ken ik ja .. af en toe moet dat hier ook


Ja ik heb ook n aquarium gehad dat werd elke keer helemaal bruin
Nu heb ik een klein bakje met 2 zebravisjes en 1 hele oude Chinese danio
Erg leuk en makkelijk maar wel is een grote bak veel mooier
Groetjes anMa 
Veel plezier met je aquaspulletjes :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Anma, 
Tja, 400liter .. das elke keer een karwei hoor  :Wink: . Eén keer per maand grote kuis, iedere week één derde water verversen (das gemakkelijk)... ik ga 't aqua zondag pas kuisen (grote schoonmaak), kan vriendlief helpen!!  :Big Grin: 
Had eerst een 80literbak; super snel te kuisen/schoonmaken, maar m'n vissen zijn er uit 'gegroeid'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Ag  :Smile:  hopenlijk ben je ermee rond geraakt met de aqua  :Wink:  400 liter is wel enorm veel werk ...in t' verleden ook ene gehad ,heb het weg gedaan teveel werk ; en terug vlug vuil.

----------


## anMa

Plantjes voor de voortuin
Gele en blauwe en witte margrietjes oranje viooltjes
En de tuin dus netjes gemaakt
Fijn in t zonnetje in de tuin geharkt
anMa :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: klinkt goed zeg....een leuk karwei, en als je klaar bent dan kijk je tegen al je mooie bloemetjes aan, en daar wordt je blij van....laat de zon maar weer terug komen....geniet ervan.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Een 1/5 staatslotje van 3 euro
Wie weet win ik wel
Haha
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb vandaag 2 stuks 1/5 Staatsloten gekocht  :Big Grin:  en paaskaarten.....Succes AnMa...we gaan voor een grote prijs....ha,ha,.... :Embarrassment:  op het geluk! .... ook toevallig...lollig.... :Wink: 

en vanmiddag ook 2 plantjes en laatst wederom een lipstick...ik kon het niet laten....wel een aanbieding!

----------


## sietske763

[QUOTE=Elisabeth9;62331 en laatst wederom een lipstick...ik kon het niet laten....wel een aanbieding![/QUOTE]

ha grappig, ik koop ook zoveel lippenstiften, ben er onderhand verslaafd aan, heb tig kleuren roze, alleen zie ik het verschil en de anderen niet.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb niks gekocht, maar van de buren kregen we 5 bakjes met blauwe druif en nog 2 bakjes met 2 bloemen erin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Geweldig al die lipsticks..mooi gewoon....er zijn hèèl veel verschillende kleuren rose....TOPPIE  :Stick Out Tongue:  lekker zo'n verslaving...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegie....

Luuss: Wat een lief gebaar van de buurtjes...daar wordt je blij van  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb vandaag nivea produkten gekocht for men, in de aanbieding, dus ik ga huid van partner een beetje oppeppen.
ben reuze sterk geweest elisa want heb geen lipstick gekocht.
ik zal ze mo eens gaan tellen, als jij dat nou ook ff doet, kunnen we zien wie erger is!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik denk Syl met haar nagellak verzameling  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: och wat fijn voor je mannetje...Nivea voor Men....ja zorg maar goed voor zijn huisje...hey dappere kanjer, gèèn lipstick voor jezelf gekocht? haha...ik zal ze eerdaags tellen dat is goed, ze liggen verspreid in mijn flatje op wel 4 verschillende plekken, dus dat wordt zoeken....ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik ze niet allemaal meer gebruik, maar schijnbaar kan ik ze niet weggooien....dom, dom, dom..maar wel leuk voor de telling toch?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sylvia nagellak...haha dat heb ik ook gehad en toen heb ik ze maar eens weggegooid....ik kocht teveel en ze droogden in....nu heb ik er....ehhhhhhhhhh ff tellen.... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag weer niets gekocht...och ja een jute boodschappentas van AH voor €1,-  :Embarrassment:  Super fijn....ons bint zuunig....hihi Prettig weekend Meiden och en Mannen...

----------


## christel1

ik koop nivea for men voor mijn zoon en schoonzoon... leuk he ?

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sietske,
> Ik denk Syl met haar nagellak verzameling


Ghehe laat ik maar niet meer beginnen te tellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
300+ inmiddels.

----------


## Sylvia93

Trouwens vandaag een nieuwe schoudertas voor mn mams gekocht, dr oude was stuk gegaan en kwam toevallig een leuke tegen! En op internet 2 jurkjes voor de aankomende zomer!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: nagellak 300 stuks lees ik?.....ik val achterover.......... :Big Grin:  wat een leuke verslaving, jij kunt een winkeltje beginnen voor je kennissen, allemachtig dat is veel....

IK heb vandaag van alles gekocht het was mooi weer en ik was in de stemming....èèn of ander decoratief plastic geval om buiten te hangen aan een muur of whatever....kaarsjes, memoblok, ordner, etc en ik ben naar Tuinland gegaan....2 orchideen gekocht plus wat andere mooie plantjes....Och wat is er veel leuks, ik ging mijzelf verwennen!!! heerlijk..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

> ik koop nivea for men voor mijn zoon en schoonzoon... leuk he ?


hey christel; helpt het? en zo ja; welke heb je, er zijn hier veel varianten oa wake-up gel en een antirimpel variant een oogroller, met en zonder Q10 etc etc
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Sylvia: nagellak 300 stuks lees ik?.....ik val achterover.......... wat een leuke verslaving, jij kunt een winkeltje beginnen voor je kennissen, allemachtig dat is veel....
> 
> IK heb vandaag van alles gekocht het was mooi weer en ik was in de stemming....èèn of ander decoratief plastic geval om buiten te hangen aan een muur of whatever....kaarsjes, memoblok, ordner, etc en ik ben naar Tuinland gegaan....2 orchideen gekocht plus wat andere mooie plantjes....Och wat is er veel leuks, ik ging mijzelf verwennen!!! heerlijk.....


Haha ik weet het! Ik heb ook een maandelijkse grote schoonmaak waarmee ik lakjes uitzoek en kijk wat echt wegkan. Vanmiddag 2 lakjes weggegooid die compleet leeg waren (hehe ja dats knap he met meer dan 300 lakjes!).
Vriendinnen kunnen zich ook echt úren vermaken met mijn nagellak, ook gebruik ik ze om o.a. andermans nagels te lakken, en zelf maak ik wekelijks een zooi swatches en nailart (voor mijn blog). Ik koop dus ook niet alles zelf, krijg afentoe producten opgestuurd om uit te testen wat ik dan weer mag houden..

Haha wel fijn hè om jezelf te verwennen! Orchideeën zijn mooie bloemen! Mn oma is er gek op, heeft geloof ik 53 orchideeën in het hele huis staan (over verzamelen gesproken  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Ik denk dat het een balsem was voor na het scheren.... mijn zoon heeft een hele stevige baard type macho italiaanse man en moet zich eigenlijk bijna 2 keer scheren op een dag en dat verzacht toch een beetje (zegt hij) aan mijn schoonzoon moet ik het nog vragen, maar die heeft bijna geen baard, gewoon verzorgend dan. Zoon draagt zelfs een gewone boxershort, wel aanspannend onder zijn zwemshort omdat je er anders alles doorziet (hij is zwart van haar) en is heel behaard, behalve zijn borsthaar, dat is aan 't stijgen zeg ik dan....

----------


## Agnes574

Weer 2 pandorabedels rijker  :Big Grin: , ben er érg blij mee!!
Krijg er binnenkort nog één van m'n beste vriendin en als verrassing krijgt zij er ook één van mij ... de letter S (eerste letter van haar naam) en ik koop me de letter A  :Wink: .
Die letters bestel ik bij mijn juwelier van het merk Amora, want we vinden beide de letters van pandora niet mooi! En beide merken passen op de armbanden van Pandora en Amora ... Syl heeft er één van Pandora en ik één van Amora, vandaar  :Wink: !!

Is intussen al een dure armband geworden, maar dat gaat een leven lang mee hé ... is intussen al een 'investering' van zo'n 450€ !!!, amai,schrik er zelf van nu ik even gerekend heb  :Big Grin: !!
Ach, die van Syl (Pandora) heeft ook gouden bedels ertussen, die van haar is zéker meer dan 1000€ waard!!

Dure, maar leuke hobby  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes:  :Wink: 

Allemachtig wat een mooi cadeau voor uzelf....dat had je zeker helemaal verdiend na alle ellende...geniet ervan....wat een verwennerij hè? zaliggggggggggg 
nog even en dan mag jij die juweeltjes wel verzekeren  :Big Grin:  Bling Bling het wordt een prachtig ding...Bofkont.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefssssssssssssss

----------


## sietske763

bij action geweest, alles is daar zo goedkoop...en daarom weer veel te veel gekocht..dus uiteindelijk toch weer duur uit

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken dat probleem Siets..hihi!! Maar wel leuk hé, die spulletjes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik ben er zaterdag geweest met mijn "pinpas"  :Big Grin: 

IK was gisteren bij Lidl voor mijn vaatwastabletten, en toen zag ik 2 truitjes voor een klein prijsje, en ja...die gingen mijn mandje in!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Van weekend een mooie jeans jasje gekocht waar ik al lang op zoek was  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
heb jij een vaatwasser in je eentje.............?
duurt zeker wel lang voor die vol is, wij hebben er ook een met zn 2en, maar die wordt daardoor weinig gedraaid

----------


## sietske763

ik ga zo weer met mn brommertje naar de action, wasmiddel is daar in de aanbieding.

----------


## Agnes574

> @elisa,
> heb jij een vaatwasser in je eentje.............?
> duurt zeker wel lang voor die vol is, wij hebben er ook een met zn 2en, maar die wordt daardoor weinig gedraaid


Wij draaien denk ik 2x per week de vaatwasser met z'n 2-en .. vaak was ik zelf dingen af omdat ik dat graag doe afwassen  :Wink: .

Ik heb gister bij D-line (winkel met verschillende merken tesamen; ideaal voor mij!! (Vera Moda,Villa, Sandwich, Esprit, etc)) een roze trui met diepe v-hals gekocht (was afgeprijsd en kon die niet laten liggen  :Wink: ) en een d.blauw t-shirt met print en een gilet voor erover, heb ik weer een 'net/sportief' setje ... alles in mijn kast is te klein door de bijgekomen kilo's! >> uitleg; met gilet bedoel ik een v-halstrui maar dan met knoopjes tot onder.. vestje,gilet,hoe moet ik het noemen??

Bij de makro dan nog even binnengewipt (duurt een uur eer je rond bent in de non-food afdeling...pppfff) en daar knabbels voor de wfks gekocht, vlokkenvoer voor de vissen en een klein bakje gekleurde paaseitjes > dat is mijn paasversiering; ik leg die op mijn eettafel in het houten vierkant met 3 kaarsen van versch hoogte,waar wat houten bollekes etc rondliggen... verder géén paasversiering; ik ben niet zo'n versierder  :Wink: .. zal proberen er een foto van neer te zetten in één van m'n profiel-albums ..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik koop geen lippenstiften ... maar wél veel lipglossen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

agnes; hahaa nog nooit eerder gehoord dat iemand afwassen leuk vindt.....zou ik ook wel willen maar vind het gewoon vreselijk....

gekleurde lipgloss vind ik ook prachtig maar ze zijn er weer zo snel af en ik heb nog nooit een ""houdbare""gekleurde gevonden...of weet jij er een??

ik ga zo bij tuinland wat kopen, ik houd niet van nep maar daar hebben ze nu schattige witte roosjes met groene takjes erdoor, net echt, ook van dichtbij

----------


## anMa

3verschillende geraniums voor op de tafel in de tuin
En 3 gupjes. Blauw geel en rood voor mijn aquariumpje
En neg...oops. Chocoladezoenen...niet alleen leuk om te zien maar vooral lekker :Smile: 
anMa. En minikluifjes voor de hond van dochterlief

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ja heerlijk zo'n vaatwasser..ik draai hem om de dag...ik was met de hand wat kleine dingen af....ik houd niet van afwassen maar vroeger moest dat wel, wèl goed voor je handen om in een warme sop te zitten...lekker voor je gewrichten..ik donder er van alles in...pannen vazen als er ruimte over is, zelf mijn gewone tandenbrostel gaat erin etc... :Stick Out Tongue:  trouwens....ik ben dol op Action en Tuinland....hmmm kunnen we samen wel een keertje heen gaan zo te horen...ha,ha,...

Agnes: Lipglossen zijn zalig, plakken ze niet? maar ja jij bent de expert, ik heb de gewone...veel plezier ervan....

Gister heb ik niets leuks gekocht maar wel Pipetten voor de hond Bhody...voor teken en vlooien bij de dierenarts...vandaag een zak hondenvoer kopen.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb een gekleurde lipgloss van nivea.. roze naar de donkere kant... deze plakt niet en blijft heel lang zitten... probleempje?? Mijn schoonma heeft deze in Thailand of Singapore gekocht 2 jaar geleden en hier kun je deze dus écht nergens vinden :Confused: , gelukkig gaat ze deze zomer weer 5 weken die kanten op en ze heeft beloofd er dan meteen een dozijn te kopen  :Wink: ,want we willen deze beide graag terug kunnen gebruiken  :Stick Out Tongue: . Die van haar zijn op, ik heb er nog één nu,die half-op is ... dus hopen maar dat ze ze vindt en meebrengt :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag een lp van Frank Zappa en een roze-knuffel-eenhoorn voor goede vriendin gekocht... en pap een oude apothekerspot en wat lp's.

----------


## anMa

Twee potjes van aardewerk met cactusjes 

een met een muis en een met een kevertje eraan vast
4 nieuwe Chinese danio visjes voor t aquarium want ik had alleen 3 gupjes en 1 Chinese danio daarin zitten
De zebravisjes zitten apart want die waren agressief geworden tegen de andere visjes
Ook nog een nieuwe tafelventilator de oude had ik vorig jaar weggegeven.
anMa

----------


## gossie

Een comfortabele zonnestoel

----------


## sietske763

in vele kleuren';
nep crocs teenslippers, 1.15 per paar.......!!!bij action
nou kan ik bij iedere kleding kleur min slippers aanpassen

----------


## gossie

ha ha, wat leuk alle kleuren. Ze zijn vast niet van echt te onderscheiden die croqs. En dat voor een prikkie, Sietske. :Big Grin:  
Zo houdt je nog eens geld over.  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Hallo gossie
Wat zul jij blij zijn met nieuwe zonnestoel want het is er nu precies het goeie weer voor
Geniet ze!
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Meiden  :Big Grin:  Gefeliciteerd met jullie aankopen....Leuk....geniet ervan....

Anma: wat lees ik? Ruzie in de vissekom? ha,ha,...wat zielig, goed dat jij ze uit elkaar gehaald hebt.... :Wink: 

Fijne Paasdagen Allemaal....

Liefs Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

ganse dag gaan shoppen met man .....geen schoenen ....wel 4 mooie tops ... vd. warme zomerse dagen .... een vestbloes in indigo blauw ...een kaki vest ( sportief) ....hebben 2 feesten in mei ..het zijn basic stuks.... kan er alles mee combineren  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  ik ben tevree ....en man ook  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag heb ik de Nederlandse vlag gekocht mèt oranje wimpel.... :Big Grin: 

vd week toen ik weg was ene paar dagen heb ik in Kringloopwinkels gesnuffeld en gekocht...Merk Kleding, Boeken, CD's èn een pers voor mijn sinaasappelen, èn een mooie rieten mand voor Bhody ( hondje)  :Stick Out Tongue:  helemaal top en ik ben er zeer content mee...

Suske: wat hèèrlijk dat je zo geslaagd bent vandaag...toppie... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

> ha ha, wat leuk alle kleuren. Ze zijn vast niet van echt te onderscheiden die croqs. En dat voor een prikkie, Sietske. 
> Zo houdt je nog eens geld over.


ha gossie,
ze lopen echt heerlijk!
veel beter dan gewone en dure teenslippers!

----------


## christel1

ha gisteren, hebben we heel veel gekocht, onze geldbeugel is leeg nu. Alles nieuw voor in mijn ventje zijn nieuwe woonst, van keukenmeubels, salon, eetkamer, slaapkamer.... alles trendy en mooi. Deze week ook laminaat gaan bestellen en niet te vergeten een spikspinternieuwe flatscreentv-supergroot joepie.... binnen 14 dagen verhuizen we weg van Brussel, leve de rust op het platte land....

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  toff ...alléé ,jullie hebben de economie laten draaien ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  geniet ervan .... :Smile:  fijne verhuis  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ja we hebben de economie laten draaien dus... maar ja, je kan niet zonder meubelen verhuizen he, nu huurt Marc een gemeubelde studio, dus nu de kans om alles nieuw te kopen en 't zijn oerdegelijke meubelen want we krijgen met 2 de tafel nog niet omhoog... dus laten we alles ook installeren want ik heb daarvoor allemaal geen kracht meer.. en hij ook niet zelle

----------


## anMa

Wat een leuk vooruitzicht christel
Succes met de verhuizing
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat tof van die mooie Crocs slippers....Gaaf dat het je goed bevalt....zeker alle kleurtjes gekocht?... :Big Grin:  heerlijk meid....ik reageer wat laat want soms kan ik het èèn onthouden en het andere niet, totdat ik alles opnieuw lees  :Big Grin:  dus veel loopplezier....

Christel: Hey wat lees ik nu? gaan jullie samenwonen, of begrijp ik dat niet goed, èn verhuizen naar het platteland? wat Hèèrlijk voor jullie....alle goeds....èn sterkte met de drukte omtrent de verhuizing....andere omgeving kan wonderen doen...veel GELUK.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Nee Elisa, samenwonen og altijd niet.... wel latten he, zoals we nu doen. Ventje gaat verhuizen naar het platteland, yep, ik woon al op het platteland, maar hij woont nu ook in O-Vlaanderen dus, lekker rustig en voor mij minder ver met de trein, als mijn aansluiting op tijd is natuurlijk.... xxx

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,
platteland is voor mij alles. Maar dat zal in Belgie net zo zijn. :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
fijn dat "de croqs" fijn lopen, en dat voor een prikkie. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Wat heb ik ook al weer gekocht, met Koninginnedag een mooi dvd van het platteland in provincie utrecht.
Vandaag een boek. Titel; "Familiebagage"

----------


## Sylvia93

Nieuw shirtje gekocht voor de zomer  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Geniet van je mooie boek....ik houd er ook van....leuk.... :Wink: 

Sylvia: Pronk maar met je mooie shirt, ( enig) ik was er dolllllllllllllllll op toen ik jou leeftijd had...nu koop ik anders... :Big Grin:  byeee

Christel: oke dank je wel voor je antwoord....ach Latten is juist zalig, misschien soms wel beter...het houd de liefde in stand, en je hebt meer vrijheid....ik ben er òòk geschikt voor omdat ik al zo lang alleen woon....lijkt mij eng om samen te wonen...dat was lang geleden met een Arabier.....pffffffffffff  :Big Grin:  ik was jong en "dacht" dat ik gelukkig was...heel fijn voor je dat je partner/vriend dichterbij woont...dat is een mooi gegeven Christel...fijn voor beiden, en het is toch reuze leuk om in 2 huizen te wonen???? dag lieve Christellll...succes met alle drukte.... :Embarrassment: ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: zijn dat echte nagels van jou op dat mooie plaatje van je.....òffffffffffffffff mooie neppers......ik ben jaloersssssssssssss  :Big Grin:  Doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## christel1

Ha vandaag zijn we verf gaan kopen voor ons nieuwe huis. En de laminaat gaan halen die al besteld was en morgen gaan we aan de slag, het zal heel hard doorwerken worden want de vorige huurder heeft het in een erbarmelijke staat achter gelaten (vuil dus), dus werk aan de winkel, iederen die niet weet wat doen de komende week, adres op aanvraag, we kunnen zeer veel handen gebruiken, liefst een stuk of 20.. en er is een gezellig café in de buurt om er enen te gaan drinken...

----------


## dotito

Daar straks een paar boeken gekocht waarvan 2 kookboeken. Ben verslaafd aan kookboeken, vind dat leuk om wat ideetjes op te doen.

Het andere boek is één van Goedele Liekens is een sexboekje(hi hi :Big Grin: ).

----------


## sietske763

wat haarspulletjes en wat oorbellen

----------


## anMa

Ja een leuk rood t-shirtje voor op mijn witte broek
Uit een catalogus van n...
Ik weet niet of je reclame mag maken dus schrijf ik n...
AnMa

----------


## sietske763

hahaha, is de 2e letter een e ???
leuke kleren hebben ze daar!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt als Natterman? hahahahha. :Stick Out Tongue: ...Geniet van jullie mooie aankopen AnMa en Sietske

Do: goh een boekje van Goedele? hartstikke leuk joh....zij kan leuk èn goed vertellen...Lees ze... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Paar Pandorabedels, heleboel leuke prulletjes en terug 2 relatieringen om de laatste-kans-start extra in de verf te zetten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb nog niets gekocht maar dat ga ik straks wel doen!

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Heb het nog niet gelezen, maar het ziet er mij wel een boeiend boek uit :Wink: 

Gisteren met de dochter even naar winkelcentrum geweest. Kon het weer niet laten voor een kookboek te kopen  :Big Grin:  moet bijna een tweede boekenkast gaan halen voor al mijn boeken.

Dan heb ik ook nog een paar birkenstocks gekocht(zwarte)vind dat zo'n zaligheid om te dragen,stond in promotie "dus"meenemen maar.
En een nachtkleedje voor in de zomer, bij hunkermoller ook in promotie.

En een ventilator voor de warme dagen. Had er vorig jaar ene gekocht, maar die is niet lang mee gegaan.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Een nieuwe ring :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

een nieuwe simpele mobiel en een camera in de uitverkoop

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren een Bordeau Jasje gekocht.....Sportief èn modern... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Leuk al die aankopen lady's.... :Wink: 

Agnes: Goh dat is bijzonder...Vriendschap/Relatie Ringen...Mooi...Gefeliciteerd met die keuze...ik wens je "Geluk" met de her-start van de Liefde...... :Embarrassment:  Liefsss

----------


## anMa

Ik heb mezelf verwend met een mooie bos roze rozen
Ik hoop dat ze met het warme weer wel wat lang goed blijven 
AnMa

----------


## Agnes574

Donderdag op mijn verjaardag ook moederdagcadeautjes gekocht;
-Mijn ma heeft het do-avond tijdens het chinezen gekregen en
-Mijn schoonma krijgt haar cadeau morgen,daar ze vandaag een hele dag weg is!

Ik heb van m'n vriend zijn tante nog een orchidee gehad voor mijn verjaardag ... is mijn eerste.. hihi.. ik moest dat nooit hebben (ik noem dat een 'hippie-plant', omdat ver iedereen die dingen heeft  :Wink: ),maar nu ben ik er wel blij mee hoor; je mag een gegeven paard niet in de bek kijken hé!

----------


## Agnes574

AnMa;

Jezelf verwennen is zeker zo leuk!
Geniet van je mooie rozen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Een paar slippers, een thee eitje, cactusthee voor mijzelf gekocht en nog wat bonbons voor gister bij de koffie bij een vriend...

----------


## dotito

Een bodyverwarmer :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een Koelkast-Vriezer combinatie gekocht....betalen bij aflevering zaterdag!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben nog niet echt blij ermee...Dinsdag was er een stroomstoring in Zwolle en gisteravond/nacht had ik pas in de gaten dat de Koelkast kapot was!!!! ik baalde ervan, dus ben vandaag op zoek gegaan naar een goede....pfffffffffff  :Big Grin:  blij moet ik nog worden!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
He balen dat de koelkast kapot was door storing... hopelijk ben je morgen weer blijer als je nieuwe koel-vries er is! Kan je niet ook aanspraak maken op verzekering ofzo?

----------


## anMa

Een boek
De omweg geschreven door Gerbrand bakker
En een boekenbon voor mijn man
anMa

----------


## anMa

Een boek De Omweg
Geschreven door Gerbrand Bakker
En ook nog een boekenbon voor mijn man.
anMa :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

via bol.com een paar boeken en dvd,s besteld (koopje>2e hands!!!)
zijn net binnen.

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
Leuk he, om zo iets uit te pakken.

Vandaag heb ik niets besteed. De boodschappen had ik in huis.

----------


## anMa

3dvd voor de prijs van 2
Green zone.....Sherlock Holmes' en. Flammen und zitronen
kan ik weer ff vooruit
Heb gisteren de film" de eetclub " bekeken
die mocht ik lenen van m'n dochter
Wel n mooie film had ik niet verwacht dat die zo was :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Via internet het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' > stoppen met roken en voor vriendlief een E-sigaret ... ben benieuwd!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo luitjes...ik moet even bijlezen....ik was druk met andere zaken.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: een nw camera en mobiele gekocht? super meid, ik wens je er veel mooie foto's van en leuke sms berichten of gesprekken!!! èn boeken via Bol....hèèrlijk, verwennerij...liefssss  :Big Grin: 

Luuss: de koelkast ging dinsdagmiddag kapot...woensdagavond laat kwam ik er achter met mijn duffe kop....donderdag een combinatie gekocht ( hèèl mooi) en zaterdagmiddag werd deze bezorgd en zondagmiddag mocht ik hem pas in gebruik nemen...al die tijd stond er wat eten en drinken buiten in de koelbox..... :Big Grin:  pfffffffff was behelpen...goh je kunt toch niet meer zonder koeling....Verzekering? ja ik zal er eens achteraan gaan...dank je lieverd, ik was nog niet zover...ben wat druk....

AnMa: genieten van een film is zaliggggggggggggggg leuk  :Wink: 

Agnes: succes met lezen/stoppen met roken/interessant moet hier ook ergens in mijn mandje naast mij liggen...E-Sigaret....grappig...ik hoor nog wel hoe dat gaat en of vriendlief dat lekker vindt....volgens mij heeft Sietske ook zo'n ding gehad....fijne dag nog.... :Embarrassment: 

Zaterdag ben ik naar Tuinland ggaan en heb ene mooie kamerplant gekocht en wat plantjes om in een blije stemming te komen....èn dat lukte....heerlijk in mijn uppie ( èèntje) rondgehangen en gewandeld....verrukkelijk....

Do: Leuk je nw nachthempje van de hunkemoller....och èn helemaal als het afgeprijsd is....dan worden de oogjes blij van...hahahha  :Big Grin:  ik hoop dat het goed gaat met je man... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Een Libelle kort abonnement van 10 nummers
Dat stopt dan vanzelf weer
Ik had het vorig jaar van mijn dochter gekregen en vond het wel leuk
Dus heb ik t voor deze zomer zelf gekocht.
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

rokje voor dochter ...of toch één van .....wie past trekke het aan  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Succes met je boek, hoop dat het helpt  :Wink: 
Ben ook met een boek gestopt en vond dat dat mij steun gaf, nu in oktober bijna 3 jaar  :Big Grin: 

@Elisa,

Leuk hé nieuwe plantjes in huis, veel plezier ermee  :Smile: 

Van de week nieuwe sportschoenen gekocht van Nike, ga binnenkort terug wat sporten.
Ben nu bijna op mijn gewicht :Big Grin:  dan moet ik dat onderhouden ook.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmorgen een wit jasje gekocht....èn 2 strings en 2 hipsters.... :Stick Out Tongue:  jezelf verwennen...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  geniet van je aankoop ...jezelf eerst verwennen..... voor je iemand anders kunt verwennen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

K heb een leuk zomerjasje gekregen van mams en van mn broertje een leuk rokje ^^

----------


## dotito

Heb weeral een kookboek gekocht de laatste nieuwe van weight wachters  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Succes en veel plezier met nieuwe recpeten uitproberen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag een Boxspring gekocht.... :Big Grin:  ik kan niet meer slapen op mijn matras ( heel pijnlijk) èn mijn bed is hoog toe aan vervanging....Ik heb geld gekregen van mijn ouders, en "NU" heb ik dat geld hèèl goed besteed....ik ben er blij mee èn Dankbaar  :Embarrassment:  eind juni wordt het bezorgd....Zaliggggggggggggggggg

----------


## Agnes574

Super Elizabeth!! 

Ik heb me een vestje gekocht van Vera Moda, een nachtkleedje bij de Zeeman en wat prutsen bij Zeeman en Wibra  :Wink: .

----------


## Neetje

Dames toch, wat een verwennerij weer  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Fijn dat je een nieuw bed hebt gekocht, ben enorm blij voor je  :Big Grin:  Een goed bed(matras) is zeer belangrijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  voor je nachtrust en je rug.

@Aggie,

Veel plezier met u prutsen en u vestje, leuke winkel trouwens Vera-Moda  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Do  :Wink: ,
Woensdag nog blauwe schoenen gekocht met een klein hakje... weet niet of ik dat al gezegd had  :Wink: . Ik heb eerst platte blauwe gekocht, maar met een klein hakje is mijn houding beter en is mijn rug daardoor minder belast  :Wink: .
Ik heb ze gister ingelopen, maar niets van pijn/blaren, ze zitten heerlijk en lopen fantastisch  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Nee dat heb je nog niet gezegd, heb ook blauwe gekocht met een hakje en een strikje van JANA :Big Grin:  TELEPATHIE.......
Ja schoenen met een te hoge hak is niet goed voor onze rug.

Veel plezier met de schoentjes  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Heb schoonmaak artikelen gekocht voor die zeikerd van T-zorg, zal hij wel leuk vinden, maar ik heb er niet zoveel mee eigenlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Een MEGA zak met spekkies bij jamin
Om een vriend te bedanken voor zijn hulp bij het oplossen van een probleem met mijn blu ray speler.
Hij houdt van snoep dus dat vond ik een leuk idee :Big Grin: 
anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Gister 2 Amora bedels gekocht en als cadeau eentje voor m'n beste vriendin ... zij stuurde me een berichtje dat ze ook een cadeautje voor mij heeft ... dus dinsdag krijg ik wss een Pandorabedel die ik al héél lang wil  :Wink:  ... dure hobby hoor die armbanden  :Stick Out Tongue: , maar o zo leuk  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Idd duur hobby,  :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet er maar van  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Van alles en nog wat teveel om op te noemen  :Big Grin:  HAPPY...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb chips gekocht, 3 zakken

----------


## Suske'52

Mijn nieuwe afwasmachine (Jerome) vndg. in gebruik ...... vorige ( Marie-Louise) was uit geblust .....na jaren dienst ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Ja interactieve tv decoder
Maar hij doet t niet :Mad: 
Nu komt vanavond de monteur
anMa

----------


## dotito

Een paar kledingstukken rokjes, topjes, hemden, ondergoed, en wat nachthemdjes wel allemaal in de solden. Was echt nodig om nieuwe kleding te kopen, als je bijna 14 kilo bent afgevallen geraak ik niet meer in de oude  :Big Grin: 

A ja....heb ook een nieuwe pepermolen gekocht van peugeot was -50% dat kon ik niet laten liggen.

@Suske, 

Veel plezier met je nieuwe vaatwasser  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@suske, 
Ik heb hier 2 levende vaatwassers lopen.... ze heten Frederic en Valérie maar meestal is het bibi die het wel moet doen (ikke dus)
Proficiat Do dat je zo doorgezet hebt en zoveel bent afgevallen chapeau daarvoor

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Thanks! ja moet zeggen was met momenten echt niet makkelijk, maar gelukkig mag ik bij de w w alles eten maar dan wel met mate.

Wel grappig hoe je dat verwoord over je levendige vaatwassers hi hi :Big Grin: :  :Wink: 

liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

daar moest ik ook al zo om lachen!

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  ja ik zie dit bij oudste dochter ook de kleindochters ( 17 / 15 jaar ) ....als ze de handen uit de mouwen moeten steken ..... dat zijn discussies  :EEK!:  kleinzoon 12 j. is veel behulpzamer  :Smile:  :Smile:  

@do  :Smile:  Toff....zoveel kilo's .... nieuwe kleding .....geeft nieuwe energie  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Afwasmachine .....terug voor een 10/12 j. gerust .....mijn eerste machine heeft 21 j. meegegaan ....de andere maar een 10/12 j. .....ze worden zo sterk niet meer gemaakt .... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

idd nieuwe kleding geeft je energie  :Smile:  ben er enorm blij  :Big Grin:  dat ik ben afgevallen hoor. Was ook echt nodig ben maar een kleine persoon de kilo's moesten er echt af .
Moet wel zeggen dat ik 14 kg op een goed 1/5 jaar ben afgevallen, en heel heel traag.
Is de bedoeling dat ze eraf blijven, en niet dat ik een jo jo effect krijg  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niets gekocht, ( alleen eten) maar ik lees wat hier boven staat....

Suske: Gaaf wèèr een vaatwasser.."Jerommeke" laat hem goed zijn best doen...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: ..proficiat, als je er èènmaal aan gewend bent wil je altijd dat in huis hebben...ik heb er òòk 1 ///zaligggggggggggg geniet ervan.. :Smile: 

Do: Shoppen voor nieuwe kleren is een feest....wat geweldig dat je zoveel bent afgevallen..goed dat je dat gedaan hebt.... :Big Grin:  

AnMa: sterkte met de tv decoder...Balennnnnnnnnnnn 

Aggie: potdikke wat een leuke cadeaus voor jezelf....hèèl goed om jezelf te verwennen....

Dag Sietske, dag Christel, dag Neetje...geniet van je chippies....ik ben er dòl op!!!

----------


## beining

hallo met sabine,leuk deze rubriek.ik kan niet naar een winkel toe op het moment.heb mij toch even verwend,door op een schattig jurkje te bieden op MP.dat hang ik dan aan mijn kastdeur en alleen al,door erna te kijken,wordt ik heel blij.en dan droom ik,hoe het zal staan,waneer deze erge pijn minder is en ik het aan kan.veel liefs aan iedereen.

----------


## christel1

voor mijn dochter een shortje en een nieuw t-shirt, al in afprijzing/solden.. en voor mijn ventje een verjaardagstaart njam njam

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile: idd. als je éénmaal gehadt hebt ....kan je niet meer zonder  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  heb er een hekel aan met de handen, in mijn jonge leven zoveel de vaat gedaan, dat ik er een afkeer van heb  :EEK!:  :EEK!: heb nu 32 jaar één in huis  :Smile:  

@ do  :Smile:  Hé, wel goed .....zovéél ...langzaam lukt véél beter  :Wink:  en daardoor blijven ze eraf .....succes  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Een tas met een gedichtje in voor mijn dochter waar op staat dat ze geslaagd is. Normaal kwam ze gisteren met haar rapport, maar ze belde me dat ze er niet ging geraken,ze was een beetje zat  :Big Grin: . Ze gingen met de klas iets drinken om het te vieren. Ben zo blij voor haar dat ze gelukkig is, want dat kind heeft het in haar jeugd ook niet altijd makkelijk gehad :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Big Grin:  PROFICIAT !!!!! :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  je mag héél fier zijn op je dochter .... voor haar terug een stap verder in het leven  :Smile:  :Smile: Geniet ervan .... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Dank je wel ......en idd een stap verder in haar leven  :Wink: 

Ben ook heel fier op haar  :Smile:  doordat ze door omstandigheden vroeger haar middelbaar niet heeft afgemaakt (problemen in verleden door mijn ex-man). Heeft ze toch via middenjury haar diploma gehaald. En nu heeft ze haar eerste jaar verpleging achter de rug  :Big Grin: 

Ben zo trots als moeder.....  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gefeliciteerd dotito met je dochter dat ze geslaagd is.
Wat zullen jullie blij zijn. :Smile: 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

Dank je wel! :Wink: 

Vanavond gaan we het vieren  :Stick Out Tongue:  ze komt eten en dan gaan we er een glaasje bij drinken. Heb gisteren echte champagne gaan halen, klein flesje maar hoor, want kan niet zo goed tegen drank en we drinken hier niet zoveel  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

keigoed gedaan van je dochter Do, wens ze maar een dikke proficiat

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Dank je wel

Zal ik zeker doen  :Wink:  x

En weet je als iets meer van jou dochter, of zijn die nog bezig met de examens?

----------


## christel1

@Do, nee mijn dochter heeft ook gedaan met haar examens, 1 is tegengevallen, ze is volledig in paniek geraakt, maar als het daar bij blijft heeft ze het heel goed gedaan, 1 examen in tweede zit dat valt nog goed mee dan. Dan nog 1 jaartje studeren en ze heeft haar master en bachelor. 
Normaal krijgt ze haar uitslag op 9 of 11 juli.... zal je dan wel iets laten weten. 
Vandaag een paar wandelschoenen van nike gekocht, min 70 % was dus de moeite waard, maar 15 euro betaalt ipv 54 yes....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oei....slaagt die zo snel in paniek, of is dat zo'n perfectionist iemand. Wel chic zeg dat ze bijna haar master en bachelor heeft  :Wink:  bravo!

Veel plezier met u wandelschoenen dat is echt een koopje dat kan je niet laten liggen.

Een paar schoenen en een handtas gekocht  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

een kaarsje voor partner waarop staat;
als ik nog een keer kon kiezen, koos ik weer voor jou......

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Oh.....hoe lief/romantische dat je zo'n kaars voor hem hebt gekocht. zo te zien ben je nog stapelverliefd op je man hé (mooi zo) :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vrijdag lingerie gaan kopen was echt nodig met af te vallen waren bijna al mijn bh te groot. Heb 3 setjes van marie jo gekocht -50 %  :Stick Out Tongue:  winkel stopte ermee vandaar. 

Heb ook nog 2 zomer kleedjes van esprit gekocht - 70% en een paar muiltjes van Gabor die had ik niet echt nodig, maar ik vond die zo prachtig  :Big Grin:  en zo comfortabel aan mijn voeten dat ik ze niet kon laten liggen.

Dan ook nog in de inno een nieuw bestek van 71 euro naar 15 euro echt een koopje toch.
En voor mijn dochter heb ik een nieuwe handtas en portefeuille gekocht.

Voila nu kan ik met alles weer een tijdje verder  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  hé, de lingerielijn van ..marie jo is wel prachtig  :Wink: maar wel aan de dure kant ....koop deze ook meestal in solden  :Wink:  geniet ervan  :Smile:  

gist.ook op soldenjacht geweest ....3 paar schoenen sleehakken  :Wink:  1 linnenrok - pull- 2 mooie riemen - kanten sokjes.... 6 paar.... doe deze altijd in schoenen aan ...vd voeten te beschermen, staan vol vd littekens operatie's , voeten zijn gevoelig bij druk ..... :Wink: zo lukt het mij wel .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat leuk allemaal Lady's..... :Stick Out Tongue:  veel plezier van jullie aangekochte mooie spullen, geweldig hè/ en helemaal in de opruiming!! toppie zaligggggggg genieten dus dat is kicken....

Sietske: Wat ontzettend leuk die kaars....Liefdevol.... :Big Grin: 

ik heb vandaag een paar bloempotjes bruin van kleur gekocht voor wat kleine buitenplantjes...èn een leuke snackbal voor Bhody ( hondje) daar stop je dus een klein koekje in en die moet hij eruit halen.....hij weet nog niet hoe het moet, ff geduld dus  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heeft niemand in de tussentijd iets leuks gekocht?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ikke wel....joehoeeeee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gistermiddag fietste ik voor de afwisseling eens na de stad toe in mijn uppie ( alleen) winkel in, winkel uit, niemand die moppert of zucht haha...toen kwam ik bij een leuke zaak en heb toen hèèl veel kledingstukken gepast, ..het kleedhokje was "te klein" en ik had het super warm....pfffffffffffff een goede vriend deed een sms met de zin;;;;;;;; ben je boos? ehh nee het zat wat anders in elkaar, maar ja sms-en in een hete paskamer is niet tof hè?  :Stick Out Tongue: , grrrrrrrrr maar ik stond wel later bij de kassa met 4 kledingstukken..dus had ik zaterdag een beetje blijdschap gekocht voor mijzelf....zaliggggggg..beetje te veel maar het "moest" haha  :Big Grin:  dus eerdaags maar genieten van de kleding...gelukkig was er korting, en toen werd ik er wel blij van...shoppen helpt dus...is goed voor de ziel meiden!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ben blij  :Big Grin:  voor jou dat je er van genoten hebt van shoppen. Kan deugd doen hé shoppen je voelt je dan precies herboren  :Smile: 

VEEL PLEZIER ERMEE!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren van de macro een set bakvormen gekocht zo kan ik weer lekkere taartjes bakken  :Big Grin: 
Kleding en schoenen heb ik niet meer gekocht de laatste tijd al genoeg gekocht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  do  :Smile:  hé hé...... ik ben 2 dagen opeen langs geweest bij Veritas .... tesamen voor 250 euro ...aan de helft vd. prijs ...anders 500 euro ....zodus je geld brengt zoveel niet op ....in de bank ..... sjaals- fantasiehemdjes-slipjes-kousen-handtassen 2 stuks leder ....  :Wink:  ik ben vooruitziend ....  :Wink:  ik had waar voor mijn geld ...ja, men krijgt energie vh. shoppen :Smile:  maar men moet verstandig omgaan met je budget ...wat kan of niet .... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Das idd leuk  :Smile:  dat je aan de helft van de prijs spullen kan kopen. En zeker dat je waar voor je geld krijgt. Natuurlijk moet je met verstand spullen kopen, ook al is het in de solden, anders zouden we vlug in de miserie  :Confused:  zitten.
Veel plezier ermee  :Stick Out Tongue:  Suske,  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Dinsdag 2 Pandora-bedels gekocht... ééntje voor mij (zilver met een blauw bloemetje) en dezelfde in het roze voor mijn beste vriendin die vrijdag verjaart  :Smile: .
Wel meteen 110€ kwijt, maar dat was met plezier en liefde!!

Heb ook een nieuwe jeans gekocht én een gilet/vest in het taupe .. dat is mijn zomerjas  :Wink: , heb ik nl niet  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier  :Smile:  met je nieuwe pandora-bedels die pandora collectie is gewoon prachtig. Je vriendin zal er wel blij mee zijn  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Gisteren mosselpotten in de colruyt en een ovenpotje en een grote voorraaddoos van tupperware in promotie  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren voor mij een jas gekocht en 3 polo-t shirtjes aan -70 % bij C&A en daarna teruggereden met mijn ventje, hij heeft 2 jassen gekocht en 2 hemden en een t-shirt aan -50 %, dat is al de moeite om eens te gaan shoppen. Ja vandaag viel er niet te shoppen, 't is hier nationale feestdag en alle winkels zijn dicht....

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  geniet maar van je aankoop .... :Wink:  ik ga ook nooit de eerste soldendagen shoppen ....de 3/4 week vd. mnd kan men de beste koopjes doen ... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag weer eens een boek gekocht over een familiegeschiedenis.; "De vrouw die zegt dat ze mijn moeder is." van Judith Uyterlinde

----------


## MissMolly



----------


## anMa

2gupjes voor in t aquarium erbij

----------


## Suske'52

2 boeken gekocht tweedehands .... 

1/" Hoe wij dood gaan" : Sherwin B. Nuland medisch/spiritueel gezien ...intressant en leerrijk .... 

2/" De kracht van macht " : Annick Vansevenant / nog te lezen .....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een zomerdekbed gekocht.... :Big Grin:  was echt nodig de mijne was al zo oud als de straat.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Heb nu wel gene gekocht met dons de vorige kon ik niet zelf wassen en dat vond ik niet zo praktisch. Is wel 100 % katoen met 100 % polyestervezels vulling en hij voelt zo echt/zacht aan als ene met dons.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Suske,

Interessante boeken zo te lezen ga ik ook eens lezen inspireert mij ook enorm....

Hier heb ik ook nog een goed boek....Over de dood en het leven daarna.....van Elisabeth, Kübler-Ross

----------


## dotito

Oeps foutje..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

do, :Smile:  ja , ik heb al jaren intresse in zulke boeken ...... heb er nog 3 stuks gevonden in boekenkasten ....... dit zijn de eerste die mij te binnen schieten .... 

1/ "Liefde voorbij de dood" / Joel Martin-Patricia Romanowski 
2/ "Mama hierboven kan ik je horen" / J.Martin -P.R. ....
3/ "Getuigen vh. leven aan gene zijde/ : uitgeverij 'De Ster'/ diverse acteurs .... wel zware kost .....

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hoop ik me nog een bedel te kopen voor aan m'n Pandora-armband  :Wink: , hopelijk is de juwelier niet op vakantie!!

----------


## Agnes574



----------


## Suske'52

@Ag, :Smile:  succes met je bedeltjes  :Wink:  ik ga morgen ook eens rondneuzen (kleding) om te kijken dat ik niets meer op de kop kan tikken .....

----------


## dotito

Veel plezier dames met het shoppen.... :Big Grin: 

Van de week bij casa een beetje gaan neuzen voor spullen in de keuken zoals ovenschotels, 6paar glazen en nog een paar dingen.
Dan ook nog een mooie brede lederen centuur op de kop kunnen tikken en een parelmoerarmbandje gekocht allemaal - 70%....happy  :Big Grin: 

Is echt nu de moment om de laatste koopjes te doen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> @Ag, succes met je bedeltjes  ik ga morgen ook eens rondneuzen (kleding) om te kijken dat ik niets meer op de kop kan tikken .....


Helaas, juwelier op vakantie  :Wink: 
Zal voor een andere keer zijn !!

----------


## Neetje



----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,
gefeliciteerd met het inrichten van je huis :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@Neetje,
Ziet er erg gezellig uit; geniet ervan!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Thnx x  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@neetje,

Knus ingericht man... :Wink: 

Zaterdag pastamachine gekocht zo kan ik weer verse pasta draaien... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Neetje  :Smile:  ,toff ...dat wij even mogen inkijken ....gezellig en met liefde ingericht  :Wink:  


vndg .... 2 paar schoenen herfstcollectie .... sleehak ....( mijn echtgenoot gekozen ..... ik gepast ....en goed bevonden  :Wink:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Neetje

@dotito: Wow, ik kom bij jou eten, ben gek op pasta

@suske: mersi bokoep, helaas is me geld nu op, dus even 11 maanden zuinig leven

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Je mag altijd afkomen hoor jammer dat zover is hé.. :Wink:  Ben ook verzot op pasta, maar dan wel verse pasta.

We hebben gisteren een oven gekocht.... :Big Grin:  een combi-oven van wirlpool met alles erop en eraan. Hij kan grillen/bakken/stomen noem maar op....moet nog wel een tijdje wachten want hij was niet binnen in de winkel. 

Heb hem wel niet in de solden gekocht maar hij stond wel in promotie ook goed hé van 449 > 329 euro ben zo blij.... :Big Grin:  zo kan ik binnenkort weer lekkere koekjes en gerechtjes maken... :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Heb weer een handtas gekocht een blauwe nu voor bij mijn blauw schoenen. Ben verslaafd aan handtassen en schoenen..... :Big Grin:  wel nog in de solden hé van Arthur en Aston happy... :Stick Out Tongue:  - 70 % kon ik niet laten liggen.
En marokkaanse theeglaasjes drink veel groene thee met munt vandaar.

----------


## christel1

Do, dan moet je morgen eens dringend naar Mechelen gaan, in een zijstraatje aan de CA is een schoenenwinkel met allerlei dure merkschoenen maar nu staan ze daar allemaal aan 50 euro, mijn dochter heeft daar schoenen gekocht van 195 € nu voor 50. Ze was in het begin van de solden gaan kijken en toen stonden ze aan -50% en ze had gevraagd of er nog vermindering ging komen.... en die mevrouw had gezegd ja in augustus want alles moet weg en ze had toen speciaal haar maat opzij gezet, voor een "arm studentje" wou ze dat wel doen, je moet maar geluk hebben in het leven he ??? En ze hadden nog redelijk wat in stock, maandag toch toen wij geweest zijn, als je van Antwerpen komt heb je nog geen last van omleidingen, en morgen is het daar ook markt... 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Bedankt voor de tip... :Wink:  als ik een gaatje ga ik zeker is langs hoor. Is nu niet dat ik schoenen nodig heb want ik heb er nu met de solden weer veel gekocht, maar kan altijd is gaan zien, je weet nooit wat je tegen komt. Misschien dat ik iets voor mijn dochter zie staan. Ik koop meestal schoenen die ik altijd kan door dragen. En ik koop al mijn schoenen alé de meeste toch altijd in de solden. Alé dan heeft u dochter ook een koopje gedaan je mag ook eens chance hebben"toch"....??
Toch plezant  :Big Grin:  dat je kwaliteit kan kopen voor weinig geld hé...

Groetjes terug... :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Het zijn daar allemaal keidure schoenen, 200-300 euro die ze nu voor 50 euro verkopen... echt de moeite als je een koopje wilt doen. Ze heeft ook nog ergens laarzen gekocht van 300 euro, nu voor 100 euro van een belgische ontwerper maar vraag me niet wie of wat want ik ken daar nu eens echt niets van, de schoenen die ze gekocht had waren wel van Scapa...

----------


## gossie

eigenlijk niets, behalve mijn dagelijkse boodschappen.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren bij casa pannenlapen, ovenhandschoen en placemat van Filip Deslee, gekocht alles was - 50 %.

----------


## Suske'52

een glaskralenboeket vd. veranda ....met lichtinval mooi .

----------


## Suske'52

3 grote knuffelkussens ...2 fuchiaroze / 1 zilvergrijs.... voor oudste kleindochter haar bed ... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Leuk Suske
Ik heb een nieuw badmatje en wc matje gekocht
Leuke frisse kleurtjes
Groetjes anMa :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik heb een heleboel leuks gekocht de laatste weken.....( shoppen is goed voor de "ziel" )  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kleren in de opruiming, schoenen, mooie tas voor op reis, reisboekje, èn een laptop want mijn oude pc kreunt verschrikkelijk en is zeer traag... :Big Grin: 
òòk leuke dingen gekocht in de kringloopwinkel.....

En ik moest verplicht een paspoort en rijbewijs verlengen...pffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ja dat moet gewoon...

och ja...mijn "tante" heeft van de week mijn laptop betaald...wauw.....wat een verrassing, dit kreeg ik voor al mijn zorgen voor haar....Te gek eigenlijk, want ik wil het uit liefde doen, maar zij "wilde" dat graag....in grote dankbaarheid heb ik dit grote geschenk aanvaard!!!!  :Wink: 

Prettig weekend allemaal...

ps: Gaaf van je huis Neetje, ik zag net de foto's van 30/7/2011 het ga je goed...liefs Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  hé hé .....wel druk....geniet van je aankopen  :Wink:  in de solden als men zijn tijd neemt kan men wel koopjes doen  :Big Grin:  haha ...goed vd. ziel ....zo is men altijd met zichzelf in het reine bij overmoedigheid .....zegt mijn man ook altijd  :Wink: ....ik moet hem intomen  :Big Grin:  

Je ontmoet goedheid/gulheid ....zijnde bij goedhartig/belangloos/ liefde...... :Wink: 

Dankbaarheid ...brengt nog meer op je pad ...het gaat je goed  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

jAZEKER, een kruisje! Op elk huisje staat een kruisje, en/of iets dergelijks :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Auto gekocht...
Dat ding dat ik nu heb heeft veel te vaak panne, heb er net een dikke reparatie aan gehad, en er hangt me mogelijk nog een grote reparatie boven het hoofd.
Dan maar vervangen, hopelijk heb ik met deze meer geluk...

----------


## sietske763

gekocht,
verf, verf en nog eens verf.

we zijn hier een beetje doorgeslagen, het huis verven is bijna klaar, maar nu zijn we met
de tuin meubels bezig, wat een klus!
en nu hoorde ik gister dat je voor ongeveer 10 euro mooie 2e hands tuinstoelen hebt.............

----------


## Suske'52

@gossie  :Smile: " Elk huisje heeft zijn kruisje" zoals ze hier zeggen ..... :Wink:  maar de éne zijn, is wel zwaarder dan de andere .....het leven is niet simpel  :Wink:  maar positief blijven helpt  :Wink:  aan elke negatieve situatie is er ook een positieve zijde aan .... :Smile:  " Leven is een strijd " ..... 

@Miss Molly  :Smile:  auto's zijn dure beestjes .....succes met je nieuwe aankoop  :Big Grin:  

@ Sietske  :Smile:  ik ruik de verf tot hier ....haha  :Big Grin:  veel moed  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhhh Neeeeeeeeeeeee ik heb niets meer gekocht, het is mooi geweest....eerst het huis leegruimen, dan weer kopen toch? haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Miss Molly: Veel geluk met je andere auto....ik begrijp je...na 5 jaar ellende heb ik òòk een andere auto vorig jaar gekocht...geniet ervan!!!! je hebt nu vast meer geluk met je nieuwe auto....toi toi toi.... :Wink: 

Sietske: je zou nog gaan dromen over de verf....meid geweldig zo'n fris huis in de verf...toppie....een hele prestatie om dat allemaal te doen....
2e hands tuinmeubelen? is er ook iets voor mijn balkonnetje?...Gaafffffffff doegie...
Liefs Elisa..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuke en nuttige aankopen allemaal  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk bevalt de boxspring prima  :Smile: 

@ Anma,
Leuke scooter  :Smile:  Brengt je waar je heen wil  :Wink: 

@ Neetje,
Leuke fotows van je nieuwe inrichting ^_^ 

Hier zijn alleen nodige dingen gekocht zoals opbergdozen, spijkers (niet in gaan staan!), verf, plamuurmesjes enzo... druk bezig geweest...
Morgen ga ik met mijn broer shoppen, dus even zien wat we terug meenemen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Een broodmachine....  :Big Grin:  kan ik vanaf nu vers en verschillende broodjes maken njamie....njamie.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Aja....heb nog een blazer, t shirt en een paar korte laarsjes gekocht voor vrijdag. Dan is het dat concert van Milk Inc feestje van jaar.... :Big Grin:  waar ik al 5 jaar na elkaar naar toe ga.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb mezelf dinsdag op een pandora-bedel getrakteerd ... was even nodig qua stemming en ben er érg blij mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag met mijn ventje naar 3 kringloopwinkels geweest, 1 toiletkastje gekocht dat hij zich nu deftig kan scheren.... dan nog een kastje voor de badkamer om meds in te stoppen, gaan het wel een wit kleurtje geven en een schoonkastje in een meubeloutletstore voor 10 euro, eigenlijk voor 23 euro gekocht vandaag en ik een nieuwe aftrekker en steel omdat mijn vorige afgebroken was, de steel he, blijkbaar zet ik daar toch nog te veel kracht op, breekt gewoon in 2 lol als je wilt dweilen he ???? sta je daar schoon voor aap ...

----------


## anMa

2paarhuissokken
Roze en paarse met plastic bobbeltjes eronder tegen uitglijden
Die bobbeltjes masseren mijn voeten als ik erop loop
Voelt wel goed
En n nieuw toiletmatje
Had pas n nieuwe gekocht maar dat was dom van mij t was wit en na n weekje al geel ....sorry
Nu heb ik n zwarte gekocht
anMa

----------


## christel1

't moest schoenkastje zijn...

----------


## Agnes574

Gister om een nieuwe BH en bijpassende slip geweest .. werd tijd; die peperdure Marie-Jo zat helemaal niet lekker!! Nu gewoon goed geholpen geweest bij Hünkemöller!
Na zo'n 25 BH's gepast te hebben eindelijk een goeie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

vrouwen zijn soms ondoorgrondelijk !!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha!! Nee hoor.. niet altijd  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

gelukkig maar !!!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Moet niet altijd duur zijn hé als maar goed en lekker zit  :Wink:  Moet wel zeggen dat ik best wel tevreden ben met Marie-jo. Kan zo goed aanvoelen hé dat je lingerie hebt gekocht  :Big Grin:  Veel plezier ermee!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd ... ik wil ondergoed dat ik gewoonweg NIET voel (als ik het aanheb) en ja; eindelijk gevonden!! Maar kan nu even geen BH meer zien (behalve mijn nieuwe  :Big Grin: )  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Blijkbaar een uur in die winkel geweest ... m'n ventje zat ver te slapen op de stoep (na zijn vroege  :Wink: )!!

----------


## Agnes574

> vrouwen zijn soms ondoorgrondelijk !!


Niet allemaal zoals ik al zei; ik ben een open boek en té transparant ... men ziet meteen hoe ik me voel en wat ik denk  :Wink: , maar daar heb ik géén problemen mee ... ben nl ook rad van tong en zeg meteen wat ik denk/voel etc!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ken dat gevoel op den duur word je echt misselijk van al dat passen. Natuurlijk een bh moet goed zitten dus dat vraagt tijd hé. Ja die mannen mogen dat soms wel bekopen met ons  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  ze moet maar geduld hebben.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Do,
Idd ... en ik haat passen!!! 
Wat mannen betreft; ik heb 'tonnen' geduld met de mijne, dus dat wachten heeft hij er voor lief bijgenomen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> Niet allemaal zoals ik al zei; ik ben een open boek en té transparant ... men ziet meteen hoe ik me voel en wat ik denk , maar daar heb ik géén problemen mee ... ben nl ook rad van tong en zeg meteen wat ik denk/voel etc!


Heb wel bewondering voor zulke vrouwen die gewoon zeggen wat ze denken.  :Wink: Soms kan het wel eens botsen, maar dan weet je meteen waaraan en waaraf. Natuurlijk neemt niet iedereen dat in dank af, maar dat is dan hun probleem.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik volgende week wil kopen??
Een Amora-bedel > een visje ... maar zal besteld moeten worden denk ik  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

DAT IS LIEFDE ZO HOORT HET!!! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink: 

Gij veranderd nog in een bedel ha ha.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> Heb wel bewondering voor zulke vrouwen die gewoon zeggen wat ze denken. Soms kan het wel eens botsen, maar dan weet je meteen waaraan en waaraf. Natuurlijk neemt niet iedereen dat in dank af, maar dat is dan hun probleem.


Idd ... mijn motto; neem me zoals ik ben of gewoonweg niet!!
Als nederlandse in België ben je vaak te 'grof' volgens sommigen ... maar nee, ik ben gewoon (té) eerlijk!

----------


## Raimun

"" LIEFDE IS BLIND "" haha !! :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ik heb ondervonden met de jaren dat te eerlijk zijn ook niet altijd goed is. En inderdaad Nederlanders zijn iets groffer dan Belgen. Maar dat zijn wij gewend hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

" aan je zelf ken je de hele wereld !! " :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Grappenmaker Raimun  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik ken idd mijn wereld  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Alléé, back to topic ...
Vanmiddag materiaal kopen om nieuwe wasmachine waterpas en stevig te zetten, zodat mijn droger er niet af'bolt' .. ben benieuwd hoe we dat gaan oplossen... wasmachine met droger erop staan op een verhoog, maar dat verhoog is te smal/te kort voor m'n nieuwe wasmachine!!

----------


## Raimun

Ik woon aan de grens België / Nederland !! ...
goed dat de Maas er tussen loopt !! 
Hahahaha !!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Alléé, back to topic ...
Vanmiddag materiaal kopen om nieuwe wasmachine waterpas en stevig te zetten, zodat mijn droger er niet af'bolt' .. ben benieuwd hoe we dat gaan oplossen... wasmachine met droger erop staan op een verhoog, maar dat verhoog is te smal/te kort voor m'n nieuwe wasmachine!! 

Je koopt 'n plaat(watervast materiaal ) 65 x 65 cm 
die schroef je vast op de bestaande sokkel ...klaar is "" KEES """ :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag  :Smile:  Fijn dat je zo open en doorzichtig bent ...liever dat, dan een gesloten boek of grijze muis .... :Big Grin:  

In Cochem ...op onze reis, ons goed laten gaan met aankopen ....met een man als de mijne geen probleem ....een héél mooie edelsteen , Labradoriet .....(hanger/oorringen) handtas ...geschenken dochters/kleinkinderen ....dan ook nog de bijzonderste.... mijn man  :Big Grin:  gilets...vest ....enz..... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Een mooi groot aquarium
Kunnen de visjes zich eens uitleven na al die tijd in t kleine aquariumpje
Ik wilde gupjes kopen maar die waren ziek en mochten niet verkocht worden
Dus ga ik vandaag naar n andere winkel en koop ook nog een luchtbelletjespomp
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: IK ben òòk in Cochem geweest in augustus van dit jaar...een prachtige stad....met dat hele grote Kasteel op die heuvel en die prachtige brug!!! leuke winkeltjes, maar ik heb helaas niet alles kunnen bezoeken...ex vriendje is niet zo shopper als "ik" haha  :Big Grin:  veel geluk met je Edelsteen... :Embarrassment: 

Het laatste wat ik kocht was afgelopen zaterdag....een cadeautje voor de vriend van mijn zus die jarig is geweest, en iets leuks en kleins voor mijn zus om dat ik mocht meeeten met mijn ex vriend  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  het werd een kaasfondue...jammie...
en voor mijn mam laatst een mooi klein stenen Boedha Beeldje ( verjaardag)

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  ja, echt een mooie streek rustgevend  :Wink:  vriendelijke mensen /bediening op de terrassen super ...hier in (Belgie )ze kunnen daarvan een lesje leren ..... :Wink:  Het slot op de berg is indrukwekkend ....zo hoog ben ik wel niet geweest .....maar wel prachtige foto's gemaakt ..... 

De boottocht van 2 uur op de moezel ...relaxerend ....

Mijn man is wel een shopper .... ik moet hem intomen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ook niet altijd plezant  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga stoppen met allemaal dingen te kopen, al is het nog zo leuk.
ik word helemaal blij van spullen kopen en vind het tijd worden dat ik daarmee stop.
ik wil blij zijn vanuit mezelf en niet door kopen(was niet koopverslaafd hoor)gaf gewoon te veel geld uit en het hele huis is gewoon overvol, en ik maar aanslepen enz.
heb al een poos geen kleren meer gekocht en moet zeggen, het valt reuze mee

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  enkele jaren terug heb ik grote kuis gehouden ...zowel in meubelen als fantasiestukken ..... :Wink: kledij/schoenen geef ik regelmatig aan dochter(s) maar man ziet altijd iets ....een mooiere lamp ....kast ....zetel(s) ....schoenen ...durf het getal niet opzetten  :Cool: .nu zijn we toe aan een ander bed .. volgens hem ....bed/matras enz.  :Confused:  ....als excuus voor mijne rug....daarna komt er nog een wasmachine ....alhoewel deze nog werkt ....maar ja, ziet dat er eens, een dag komt dat we het niet meer zelf kunnen aankopen .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ook niet altijd leuk .... :EEK!: wij doen wel de economie draaien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ergens begrijp ik Sietske, ook wel je hebt zo van die mensen die ALTIJD iets moeten kopen om GELUKKIG te zijn en dat is niet GEZOND.

Maar, zolang het financieel gaat gewoon genieten van het shoppen. Is zoals Suske, zegt wat als het op een dag niet meer gaat dan hebt je van dit allemaal toch kunnen genieten  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  mijn man geniet ervan ....je moet weten we hebben samen 20 jaar hard gewerkt zowel op zaterdag /zondag ...vrije dag maandag .... nooit geen vrij week-end .....we hadden 20 jaar geen tijd gehad om samen te gaan winkelen.... het gebeurde weinig ....daarvoor moet je wel een sterke relatie hebben.....nu genieten we des te meer  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> ik ga stoppen met allemaal dingen te kopen, al is het nog zo leuk.
> ik word helemaal blij van spullen kopen en vind het tijd worden dat ik daarmee stop.
> ik wil blij zijn vanuit mezelf en niet door kopen(was niet koopverslaafd hoor)gaf gewoon te veel geld uit en het hele huis is gewoon overvol, en ik maar aanslepen enz.
> heb al een poos geen kleren meer gekocht en moet zeggen, het valt reuze mee


Ik ken dat Sietske, ik vind ook heel veel dingen leuk.
Soms koop ik wel eens iets bij de kringloopwinkel. En ik breng er ook wel eens iets naartoe. Dan blijft het mooi in evenwicht, ha-ha. In ieder geval heb ik er dan ook niet zo'n hardzeer van en je doet een ander er weer een plezier mee.
Maar ik snap wel wat je bedoelt. Soms moet je gewoon even de rem erop doen.
Groetjes, Jolanda :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ do  mijn man geniet ervan ....je moet weten we hebben samen 20 jaar hard gewerkt zowel op zaterdag /zondag ...vrije dag maandag .... nooit geen vrij week-end .....we hadden 20 jaar geen tijd gehad om samen te gaan winkelen.... het gebeurde weinig ....daarvoor moet je wel een sterke relatie hebben.....nu genieten we des te meer


Ik kan er bij jullie ook goed inkomen dat je er veel plezier aan beleeft. Als je zo lang geen weekenden vrij bent geweest, dan geniet je natuurlijk dubbel en dwars van de vrijheid die je nu hebt.
Groetjes, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> @ do  mijn man geniet ervan ....je moet weten we hebben samen 20 jaar hard gewerkt zowel op zaterdag /zondag ...vrije dag maandag .... nooit geen vrij week-end .....we hadden 20 jaar geen tijd gehad om samen te gaan winkelen.... het gebeurde weinig ....daarvoor moet je wel een sterke relatie hebben.....nu genieten we des te meer


Ja dat kan ik wel begrijpen dat je dan een sterke relatie moet hebben. En inderdaad dat je zolang gewerkt hebt zonder een vrij weeken-end  :Confused: dan kan ik dat geloven dat je er eens zo hard van geniet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Alléé, back to topic ...
> Vanmiddag materiaal kopen om nieuwe wasmachine waterpas en stevig te zetten, zodat mijn droger er niet af'bolt' .. ben benieuwd hoe we dat gaan oplossen... wasmachine met droger erop staan op een verhoog, maar dat verhoog is te smal/te kort voor m'n nieuwe wasmachine!! 
> 
> Je koopt 'n plaat(watervast materiaal ) 65 x 65 cm 
> die schroef je vast op de bestaande sokkel ...klaar is "" KEES """


Speciale matten gekocht en alles volledig waterpas gezet; probleem opgelost  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> Een mooi groot aquarium
> Kunnen de visjes zich eens uitleven na al die tijd in t kleine aquariumpje
> Ik wilde gupjes kopen maar die waren ziek en mochten niet verkocht worden
> Dus ga ik vandaag naar n andere winkel en koop ook nog een luchtbelletjespomp
> anMa


Héél veel plezier ermee!!
Ik heb een aqua van 400ltr (Juwel 400) staan met 8 vissen erin; 4 grote en 4 kleine (sluierstaarten en varianten) ... ruil mijn tv daar vaak en graag voor in  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister wéér een Pandora-bedel gekocht; zilver hartje met witte zikonia in aan beide zijden ... excuus; dierendag! Is er ééntje voor mijn woefkes  :Wink: .
Volgende 'excuus' zal nu pas 3 nov zijn; 6 jaar samen met vriendlief, daarna kerst,daarna Valentijn ... dat gaan 3 Pandora's zijn in zilver met goud .. en die kosten héél wat meer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Verder in de AH mijn 'nederlandse' boodschappen gedaan...

----------


## dotito

Ja inkopen in de aldi en de lidl de voorraad kan er weer voor een tijdje tegen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Aggie,

Heb het toch gezegd dat gij nog zult veranderen in een bedel, maar dan in een grote hé  :Big Grin:  ha ha.....ben blij voor u lieve schat geniet er maar van  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En bijna 6 jaar samen begint ook al tegenwoordig gaan ze voor minste uiteen. Toch wel leuk  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat je altijd zo van die excuses hebt hé  :Big Grin: 

Veel plezier ermee  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Hej...op dit forum...zijn het blijkbaar enkel de vouwen die iets leuks kopen !!
Mannen doen dat ook wel !! ..soms toch.. :Cool: 
Vandaag heb ik dus ook iets leuks gekocht !!! :Smile: 
Een nieuwe car !!! ..Jaguar XKR -S ..fantastische bak !!  :Cool: 

5.0 liter...V8 motor met compressor ..550 pk..6-traps automaat .
acceleratie van 0 tot 100 km/u. in minder dan 5 seconden !!! 
Top snelheid ligt tegen de 300 km per uur !! OEF !!!  :Cool: 
Aangekomen bij de cassa !!..sloeg me toch niet mijn bankkaart op tilt! :EEK!:  :Mad: 

Gelukkig hadden ze er nog eentje ...waarmee mijn bankkaart zich wel kon verzoenen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
De keuze was dus vlug gemaakt..deze uitvoering..kon ik trouwens zo meenemen...paste perfect in mijn binnen zak !!  :Big Grin:  :EEK!: 
Geloof het of niet ...ben daar als 'n gelukkig kind vertrokken !!  :Wink:  :Cool: 
De volgende " leuke " aankopen ..laat ik toch mijn vrouwke doen !  :Wink: 
Kestie van de traditie in ere te houden !!  :Wink:  :Cool:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Raimun,

Amai een jaguar  :EEK!:  chic chic chic zeg.... :Big Grin:  veel plezier met je nieuwe wagen  :Wink: 

Wees maar voorzichtig!

----------


## Raimun

Als je het maar weet !!  :Wink: 
Staat al te pronken in de vitine--(kast !!) hahaha !! :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Raimun,

Zeg plezante dat je bent... :Big Grin:  was er al mee weg dat je er een echte had gekocht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

Hej lees eerst alles tot het einde !! hahaha !!  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Hej lees eerst alles tot het einde !! hahaha !!


Je kunt hem nog altijd oppompen, ha-ha :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nieuwe laptop gekocht oude begaf het in één keer. Ben wel blij  :Smile:  want een mens van tegenwoordig kan precies niet meer zonder  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag nieuwe laptop gekocht oude begaf het in één keer. Ben wel blij  want een mens van tegenwoordig kan precies niet meer zonder


Da's waar. Het is toch wel heel handig in deze tijd. Veel plezier ermee. :Smile: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

Hej dotito ....ik hoop dat het je voor " het lapje " gaat ,
bij het surfen op internet / mediCity !!  :Cool: ...
Met die nieuwe ""* lap-top ""* !! moet dat zeker lukken !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Ja ja....het gaat goed met de nieuwe laptop  :Smile:  heb nu ook een beter scherm hopelijk heb ik dan wat minder last van vermoeide ogen  :Wink:  En hij is ook veel sneller  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Gefeliciteerd met je Lap-Top.. :Big Grin:  onwijs gaaf hè? Veel plezier ervan....

Agnes: Super alwèèr een mooie bedel erbij....och meid wat heerlijk moet dat zijn als je bij de juwelier aan de balie zit te kijken na al die mooie bedels...( ik zou watertanden) haha...Gaafffffffffffffffffffff  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  genieten maar....tuurlijk voor dierendag een bedel erbij..heel goed excuus..verwen jezelf dat is "goed" voor de ziel!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  toedeloe....

Raimun:  :Wink:  Te gek man...een nieuwe auto bij de verzameling.... :Stick Out Tongue:  veel kijkplezier....als ik af en toe kijk naar de formule 1 zien we hoe hard de mannen kunnen rijden in hun prachtige Bolides...zoeffffffffffffffffffff maar thuis gebruiken ze minder brandstof.... :Big Grin:  proficiat met je aankoop....
ik heb een Jaguar xj 220 zwart....ff rondje rijden????? hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

IK heb nog niets nieuws gekocht geloof ik..gisteren bijna een nieuwe mobiel, maar ik zag er zoveel dat ik het even niet meer wist....eerst nog maar meer zien binnenkort en alles laten bezinken....ik hoef er eigenlijk alleen maar mee te sms-en....
van Samsung is de Galaxy Gio mooi òf de Galaxi mini simlockvrij...ik wil prepaid....iemand nog goede tips? ik hoor ze graag....fijne zondag...Hoi Greetz Elisa  :Embarrassment: 
ps: eigenlijk heb ik er helemaal geen verstand van maar anderen wel uiteraard!!! mij mobiel is al heel oud maar het is van iemand die mij dierbaar was...òòk heb ik er een hekel aan om iets nieuws soms uit te testen....pfffffffffff maar enfin da tis geen goed argument..ik loop achter, dus tijd voor "vernieuwing"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Dank je wel!

Ja ik ben zo blij  :Smile:  met de nieuwe laptop en mijn ventje, natuurlijk ook ja we hadden het niet zien aankomen dat de oude laptop kapot zou gaan. Ineens deed die raar begon ineens te flippen  :EEK!:  en na een kleine week deed die niets meer. Ventje heeft alles geprobeerd om hem te maken, maar helaas lukte het niet. 
Moet zeggen dat die nog niet zo oud was 3 jaar tja electronica als daar iets aan is zoek het maar uit hé. Als het een gewone pc is kan je het gemakkelijker nachecken wat er aan is, maar een laptop is wat anders. Weet je is een kost dat niet voorzien is, maar we zijn enorm blij met dit nieuwe toestel  :Big Grin:  

Wat betreft een gsm ik vind dat je vooral moet kijken voor wat je hem gebruikt of nodig hebt. Momenteel zijn die smartfone helemaal in ik weet niet of je dat iets zegt. Ik heb er een half jaar geleden één gaan halen een Nokia en moet zeggen dat ik daar heel tevreden van ben. Je kan er van alle mee van smsen tot wifi internet enz....In ieder geval veel plezier met je zoektocht naar een nieuwe gsm  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Een Side table met laadjes voor in de keuken
Kunnen eindelijk de losse tafeltjes weg
En dan ziet het er wat netter uit
anMa

----------


## Raimun

Hoj..
Blijkbaar stimuleren mij ; 
de leuke aankoopjes van de dames op deze side!!  :Wink: 
Na mijn vorige aankoop van rollend materieel !! dat overigens nog gesmeerd op wieltjes loopt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: ..ben ik dus weer op pad gegaan !! 
Het bloed kruipt waar het niet gaan kan hé !!  :Confused: 
Wat heb ik mij nu aangeschaft ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..wel : 'n nieuwe eetkamer !! :Cool: 
De oude was nog niet helemaal versleten hoor ...de tafel is nog bruikbaar !! 
Enkele stoelen door intensief gebruik ! :Wink: .. zijn helaas aan vervanging toe !! 
Weet je , iets waarvan je jaren lang plezier hebt !!  :Embarrassment: 
doe je niet zomaar weg hé !!tenzij het nodig is natuurlijk !! 
Daarbij , zocht ik ook wel iets ..met hetzelfde uitzicht en minstens van even degelijke kwaliteit !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Mijn zoektocht..beoordelen..onderhandelen..de juiste maten kiezen enz...
heeft wel even geduurd !!  :Smile: 
Tenslotte :: " het oog moet ook wat hebben " hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vandaag was het dan zover !..mijn bestelling kon afgehaald worden  :Cool: 
Eerst even testen of alles wel goed zit !  :Wink:  of wat dacht je !! 
..koop nooit 'n kat in 'n zak hé !!  :Wink: ..;alles was prima , zoals besteld !! 
Ikke .;zo fier als 'n gieter de winkel uit ""met 'n brede smile"" !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thuis gekomen !!raad je nooit !!... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  het eerste wat ik deed  :Wink: 
.. *in de spiegel kijken natuurlijk*   :Big Grin:  :EEK!: 
Die heeft het ook nog overleefd verdorie !! hahahaha !! 
Voor wie het nu nog nodig acht  :Wink: . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
wil ik er best wel 'n tekeningetje  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  bij maken !!


_Nomades begeven zich daarheen , waar het leven bloeit !_

----------


## Karin63

Haha, leuk om je te lezen.  :Big Grin:  Veel plezier met de nieuwe eetkamer Raimun!

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Raimun,

Je maakt er een grappig verhaal van. 
Veel plezier met je nieuwe eethoek, 
Groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  heel véél plezier met je meubelen .... :Wink:  Mooi verhaal.... zie het zo voor mij .....optimistische dame  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Een kookboek voor allerlei soorten muffins te maken  :Stick Out Tongue:  en allerlei bakvormen om koekjes te maken en een lasagne bakvorm a ja een een bakvel heb ik ook meegebracht zodat ik geen bakpapier meer hoef te gebruiken, handig. Vind dat toch zo leuk hé zo'n gebakjes maken  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Een kookboek voor allerlei soorten muffins te maken  en allerlei bakvormen om koekjes te maken en een lasagne bakvorm a ja een een bakvel heb ik ook meegebracht zodat ik geen bakpapier meer hoef te gebruiken, handig. Vind dat toch zo leuk hé zo'n gebakjes maken


Dotito,
Het water loopt me al in de mond. Leuk dat je er zo'n plezier aan hebt.  :Smile: 
Ik ben meer van het keuren, ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
Veel plezier met je nieuwe aankopen,
Jolanda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Ja ik heb al van kinds af een passie gehad voor koken. En zeker die koekjes en die taartjes maken vind dat echt leuk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vandaar dat ik nu avondschool koken doe om van alles en nog wat bij te leren. Wel leuk hoor  :Big Grin:  maar zeer vermoeiend  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

@ dotito ....
fantastische aankoop !!  :Wink: 
oefening baart kunst dat weet je al hé  :Cool: 
belangrijk , daarbij is , " de liefde van de man gaat door de maag " :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
't is maar hoe je het bekijkt !!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Veel zitplezier van de nieuwe eethoek en stoelen...Toppie  :Smile:  wauw.....

Dodito: heerlijk als je zulke creatieve handjes hebt om te koken en bakken....geniet van je bakvel.... :Embarrassment:  fijn weekend...liefs....

IK heb een poef gekocht in de kringloopwinkel van leer...ik ben er zeer content mee!!  :Big Grin:  voor Bhody ( hondje) een regenmanteltje...lachen... :Stick Out Tongue:  en een mooie nieuwe hondenriem. ( voor de helft van de prijs) Ja " dan" mag het mee...haha.dit is een vaste...de riem die 5 meter kan uitrollen is stuk en opgestuurd naar de zaak/fabriek waar het vandaan komt...Dat is een Flexi hondenriem...heel fijn en praktisch maar dit is de 2e keer dat het binnen 2 jaar gebeurd...vandaar een korte andere riem gekocht...en ik wacht op een berichtje...gemaakt of niet, ik zie het wel....
fijn weekend en tot slot succes met Shoppen allemaal....je hoeft niets te kopen maar ,leuk is het altijd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: . Have Fun....toedeloe....Groeten

----------


## christel1

Oei Elisa, wij hebben ook die riemen van Flexie en nog nooit problemen mee gehad.... en wij hebben er gekocht van 8 meter dan hebben ze wat meer vrijheid, alhoewel hier waar mijn ventje woont lopen ze meestal los hoor, hier mag dat nog en dan zijn ze heel gelukkig. Maar ik denk niet dat de fabrikant ze nog zal terugbetalen, de riemen he want na 2 jaar zijn ze wel aan vervanging toe en dan kan je een ander kleurtje kiezen he, flashy roze of zo voor Bhody of is het een reutje ? Dan past het helemaal niet he ? En straks gaan we ook eens naar de kringloop gaan, glazen vazen kopen of gewone glazen, ben met glas graveren begonnen en dat is wel een leuke hobby voor mij en in de kringloop vind je vaak leuke dingens voor een prikkie... 
Nog een fijne dag allemaal 
Christel 1

----------


## sietske763

heb allerlei nagelproducten gekocht(beetje doorgeslagen)heb het goede voornemen om mn nagels niet meer af te bijten dus nagelversterker erop en nagellak en top coat,
eigenlijk geen gezicht....nagellak op stompjes!
maar ooit zal het beter staan!!!

----------


## Agnes574

> heb allerlei nagelproducten gekocht(beetje doorgeslagen)heb het goede voornemen om mn nagels niet meer af te bijten dus nagelversterker erop en nagellak en top coat,
> eigenlijk geen gezicht....nagellak op stompjes!
> maar ooit zal het beter staan!!!


Goed zo Sietske!!
Ik heb ook jaren gebeten, maar ben er sinds begin dit jaar vanaf!!
Nagelverharder van Hérome erop en regelmatig wat vijlen ... nu zijn ze mooi en ik ben er béretrots op!!
Succes lieffie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## jolanda27

> heb allerlei nagelproducten gekocht(beetje doorgeslagen)heb het goede voornemen om mn nagels niet meer af te bijten dus nagelversterker erop en nagellak en top coat,
> eigenlijk geen gezicht....nagellak op stompjes!
> maar ooit zal het beter staan!!!


Hallo Sietske, 
Ik krijg de slappe lach van jou stukje... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Veel plezier ermee,
Fijn weekend, Jolanda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ha jo...............heerlijk toch.........lekker lachen!!!! t beste medicijn!!!!

----------


## Raimun

Hej ...allemaal ...
Heb zojuist geschreven ....vandaag voel ik mij.... " goed."....enz....!!
Probleem bij mij is , dat ik dan nogal " stout " wordt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Begin dan nl. van alles te lezen wat er niet staat !!  :Smile: 
Zoals .......
@ Elisabeth9....
"" kringloopwinkel van leer "" ... moet 'n toffe winkel zijn hé !!!  :Cool: 
...verder bestel ik je voor morgen , zeker 'n fikse regenbui !! ...
weet jij ten minste dat je geen " kat in 'n zak " gekocht hebt !!! 
..vermits dat hondje nu al loopt te popelen, om te kunnen pronken met zijn nieuw kostumeke !!  :Wink: 

@Christel1.....
..Jij hebt blijkbaar 'n goede vangst gedaan !! ....
vermits...." waar jouw ventje woont "" ze meestal los lopen !! hoho!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De leukste aankoop vond ik die van Sietske763 !! 
" doorgeslagen nagelproducten ??"" ...ik raad je ten zeerste af , die op 
jouw stompjes te " slaan " ...is inderdaad hélemaal géén zicht.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morgen ga ik vermoedelijk niet op " leuke " koopjes jacht !! ....
deze waren voor mij al meer dan " leuk" !! ...hoho!!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: nou ja zeg......................

----------


## Raimun

> ha jo...............heerlijk toch.........lekker lachen!!!! t beste medicijn!!!!


Hej Sietske ..... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Bekijk het zoals jij zelf het zegt !! 
Lekker lachen ....ook al is het soms "" zwarte humor " die ik uit mijn mouw schud !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Mocht het je toch in het verkeerde keelgat geschoten zijn !! 
neem het mij a.u.b. niet kwalijk !! ... :Smile: 
Ieder vogeltje zingt zoals het gebekt is hé !!  :Wink: 
Soms mooie liedjes ..;soms enkel " kwetteren " !!  :EEK!: 
Bij mijn grootmoeder staat 'n bordje ; " trek het je niet aan " !!  :Cool: 
((dixit... Raymond van het Groenewoud !! Vlaamse zanger !! maakt overigens " leuke " songs  :Wink:  )) 
Groetjes .....

----------


## sietske763

nee joh,
ik vat bijna alles positief en humoristisch op!
dus mn stompjes ook!!!
er zit alweer een ander mooi roze kleurtje op.........echt ""prachtig""
succes met je koopjes morgen en we lezen wel wat het geworden is....miss wel weer zo,n mooie auto!!haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Welnee dat is zo'n aparte geinige muts...die wordt niet gauw kwaad toch he? hahahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ehh stompjes....triest dat je zo moet bijten, ik zie dat bij mijn goede vriend...er blijft nietssssssssssssss van over....mijn hemel het lijkt mij ook pijnlijk...nou succes met je nieuwe produkten...volhouden dus....wat Agnes  :Embarrassment:  zegt heb ik ook lang geleden gedaan en toen hielp dat best..... :Stick Out Tongue:  smeren maar.....

ik heb in een doos, een zak met nagellak gegooid om weg te gooien....ingedroogd..... :Frown: 
ach ja opruimen die bende dan kan er weer wat nieuws gekocht worden.....

vandaag ga ik de stad nog in dus wie weet wat er nog in huis komt? niets is ook goed.... prettig weekend allemaal  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: leuk van die gekke buien dat je wat anders leest...hahahahahaha mafketel....byeeeeeeeeeeeeee Greetz... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

lieve elisa, 
nagellak weggooien??
hoe moet je dat spul trouwens bewaren??
ben een paar dagen geleden jarig geweest en heb als kado een manicure behandeling gekregen! dat gebeurt a.s maandag!
fijn weekend lieve meid en niet teveel geld uitgeven want jouw huis is ook al propvol, dus dan moet je weer andere dingen wegdoen zoals nagellak bv!

----------


## jolanda27

Sietske, Nog Van Harte Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 
Heb je een leuke dag gehad? Veel plezier met je manicure cadeautje as. maandag.

Elisabeth, Fijn wezen shoppen vandaag? Ik ben ook wezen shoppen met mijn vriendin, en er is natuurlijk wat aan mijn vingers blijven plakken.  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes, Jolanda

Geniet van het leven, het duurt maar even!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Mezelf getrakteerd op een paar bedels van Amora, een visje en 2 met edelsteen (de goedkopere variant van Pandora) ... die Amora-armband zit eigenlijk vol nu ... ach ja; schakelen we weer over naar Pandora hé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> Mezelf getrakteerd op een paar bedels van Amora, een visje en 2 met edelsteen (de goedkopere variant van Pandora) ... die Amora-armband zit eigenlijk vol nu ... ach ja; schakelen we weer over naar Pandora hé


Ha Agnes574,
Die bedels zijn wel heel verleidelijk hé? Je zult er toch nog een armband bij aan moeten schaffen of een ketting?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Jezelf verwennen hoort erbij. Geniet er maar van.
Groetjes, Jolanda27  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Mezelf getrakteerd op een paar bedels van Amora, een visje en 2 met edelsteen (de goedkopere variant van Pandora) ... die Amora-armband zit eigenlijk vol nu ... ach ja; schakelen we weer over naar Pandora hé


Hoi....
ben 'ns gaan zoeken op internet :: 
" bedels " associëerde ik met " bedelen " !! foei !!  :Wink: ( die mannen toch hé --sommigen dan ..hahaha !! ) alhoewel !! 
..als je vrouw/vriendin daaraan verslaafd raakt ..kan bedelen niet ver af liggen ! hoho!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik kan je wel gerust stellen Agnes !! de Amora collectie bestaat uit bijna 1000bedels !!!!!!....
je hoeft nog niet zo dadelijk van merk te veranderen  :Wink:  ms.wel van portemonnee !!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

Hoi ...
Terwijl ik toch aan 't surfen was !! ....heb ik mij meteen ook maar iets leuks gekocht !! Enfin , gekocht is wel veel gezegd !!  :Wink: 

nl. 'n inkom ticket ," Gallo Romeins museum Tongeren "...

Er loopt daar momenteel 'n tentoonstelling over " Sagalassos " 
Het werd ook wel hoog tijd dat ik mijn " cultuur " weer 'n beetje op peil ga brengen  :Wink: 

Met grotere tussen posen bezoek ik het museum wel ..heb er ook de nodige contacten ...
De basis van het museum zijn ,archeologische vondsten ..Kelten ..Vroeg-Merovingerse..Romeinse .. e.a. uit onze streken !..
vooral Ambiorix !! hoofdman van de Eburonen ,die heeft het Julius Caesar in der tijd serieus lastig gemaakt !! 
Vermits ik 'n authentieke zoon van Ambiorix ben .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  is het vanzelfsprekend , dat ik regelmatig contact houd met mijn afkomst !!
questie van met je twee voeten op de grond te blijven hé !!  :Wink: 

Deze expositie .echter , over 'n zeer bekende stad uit ons verre verleden .( ligt in Turkije..iets boven Antalya). .met Hellenistische..Romeinse..e.a. invloeden ..is het bezichtigen waard !! ( loopt nog tot 06/2012 voor wie interesse heeft ! )

Ik dus mijn contacten ! zojuist op zondag wakker gemaakt ! 
en ja! 't is gelukt , inkomkaartje ligt klaar !! kostprijs 0  !!  :Cool: 
Na de vorige braspartijen ( weet je nog ? ) werd het ook hoog tijd mijn budget onder controle te houden !  :EEK!: 

Groetjes .... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Een iTunes giftcard en daarmee een nieuw spelletje voor de iPad gekocht
Cradle of rome
Dat had ik al op de pc maar nu ook op de iPad heel verslavend...
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

Ik kreeg een reclamefolder van schildersartikelen onder mijn neus.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dat is weer verleidelijk. Voordelig een paar nieuwe kwasten gekocht en meteen acrylverf gekocht die op was. Voor de les heb ik ook nog wat gekocht, kunnen zij ook weer vooruit.  :Smile: 
Nu moet ik er toch maar eens voor gaan zitten binnenkort om weer eens wat te gaan schilderen (meestal beperkt het zich tot de les).
Binnenkort heb ik zelf een fijne ruimte vrij waar ik mijn spullen kan laten liggen. Dan maak ik mijn eigen schilderclub, allemaal voor nop. Ik wil wat mensen die afleiding nodig hebben bij mij thuis laten schilderen. Goed voor het hoofd leeg te maken.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

weer anti rimpelcreme gekocht.....kon het niet laten, was in de uitverkoop en een leuk kleurtje nagellak.

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda ...

Vraagje ..
Wanneer laat je ons eens genieten van jouw " meesterwerken " ??
door ze op dit forum tentoon te stellen !!..
...ben in blijde verwachting ...groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda ...
> 
> Vraagje ..
> Wanneer laat je ons eens genieten van jouw " meesterwerken " ??
> door ze op dit forum tentoon te stellen !!..
> ...ben in blijde verwachting ...groetjes


Ha Raimun,

Wil ik best doen, maar moet ik eerst even hulp vragen, ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen. (ik schilder realistisch) Ik ben a-technisch ha-ha  :Confused: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> weer anti rimpelcreme gekocht.....kon het niet laten, was in de uitverkoop en een leuk kleurtje nagellak.


Wat zal jij een glad perzikhuidje krijgen,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Een nieuwe kleine koffer voor op citytrip(Rome) :Big Grin:  te gaan waar we eind van de maand naar toe gaan "happy" :Stick Out Tongue: ! Verjaardagskado van mijn man, lief hé  :Embarrassment:  En ook omdat we het beiden is nodig hebben. Ventje, werkt heel hard en ik kan het ook goed gebruiken.


Voor de rest niet veel meer gekocht, ga mijn centjes sparen voor Italie, maar heb wel wat cadeautjes gekregen voor mijn verjaardag  :Big Grin:  afgelopen zaterdag. Een mooie lederen jas met pels(wel namaak pels) en van mijn moeder heb ik hele mooie borden gekregen. Altijd wel leuk hé cadeautjes krijgen. en een hele mooie culinaire kalender voor 2012',maar die heb ik zelf gekocht.

----------


## Raimun

> Ha Raimun,
> 
> Wil ik best doen, maar moet ik eerst even hulp vragen, ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen. (ik schilder realistisch) Ik ben a-technisch ha-ha 
> Groetjes, Jolanda


Awel ...je maakt " 'n realistische foto "..
Fototoestel met het "bijgeleverde kabeltje" op pc aansluiten ...usb plug !!
kan je niet missen ...vraagt dus ook geen " technische " kennis  :Wink: 
Alles wat je moet doen , verschijnt daarna gewoon op jouw scherm !! 
Daarna stuur je 'n mail met bijlage !! ...die bijlage ga je zoeken in het bestand waar je die foto hebt opgeslagen 
(..moet je wel nog weten waar !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Je klikt op die foto met de RECHTER muisknop !! verschijnt 'n lijst !! 
je klikt op " SELECTEREN " de rest doet de pc wel voor jouw !!  :Smile: 

Is je dit niet gelukt !! ..begin je gewoon opnieuw !!
De foto kan je per " ongeluk " wel deleten !! ...
als ondertussen ook " het meesterwerk " in 't water gevallen is ; heb je helaas niets meer !!  :EEK!: 

Wij blijven toch nog 'n hele tijd op M C surfen ..;er is dus geen haast bij !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Raimun,

Ik zal morgen een poging wagen, dus als het gelukt is dan zie je het vanzelf. 
Fijn weekend, Jolanda  :Smile: 

Iedereen een heel fijn weekend  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> Een nieuwe kleine koffer voor op citytrip(Rome) te gaan waar we eind van de maand naar toe gaan "happy"! Verjaardagskado van mijn man, lief hé  En ook omdat we het beiden is nodig hebben. Ventje, werkt heel hard en ik kan het ook goed gebruiken.
> 
> 
> Voor de rest niet veel meer gekocht, ga mijn centjes sparen voor Italie, maar heb wel wat cadeautjes gekregen voor mijn verjaardag  afgelopen zaterdag. Een mooie lederen jas met pels(wel namaak pels) en van mijn moeder heb ik hele mooie borden gekregen. Altijd wel leuk hé cadeautjes krijgen. en een hele mooie culinaire kalender voor 2012',maar die heb ik zelf gekocht.


Dotito,

Ik lees dat je jarig bent geweest. Nog van Harte Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag.  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  Ik lees dat je al verwent bent met leuke cadeautjes, dan voel je je pas echt jarig  :Big Grin:  
Vakantie, dat klinkt goed zeg. Italië, dat is wel erg mooi. Gelijk heb je, geniet ervan zolang als je kunt. 
Fijn weekend nog, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Ja ben jarig geweest en het was een hele fijne verjaardag  :Big Grin:  lekker gaan eten wijntje erbij. Ik vind op u verjaardag dat je u is goed mag laten verwennen, dat doe ik bij mijn ventje, ook altijd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En die vakantie was normaal niet gepland door we nog aan sparen zijn voor ons eigen huisje, maar altijd de boog gespannen houden is ook niet goed hé. Dus zolang dat het kan genieten  :Smile: 

Voor u ook een fijn weekend hé  :Wink: 

liefs do x

----------


## Luuss0404

Er is flink geshopt zie ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Van mn broertje heb ik een paarse vest gekregen tijdens shoppen en hij heeft nieuwe vest, broek en t-shirts gekocht.
Met pap in het dorp boodschappen gedaan, een blauw topje, een paars topje en een stel been warmers gekregen  :Smile: 
Op mijn verjaardag een bos rozen, een fles dropshot, een roomcroissant met aardbeitjes, elpee van Amy Winehouse en ps3 game "Alice:Madness Returns"gekregen  :Smile: 
Van mam 2 bhs + bijpassende hipsters gekregen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor de " 3 " TOPPERS die ik vergeten ben om te feliciteren....SORRY...

Van Harte Proficiat alsnog lieve LADY'S Sietske  :Big Grin:  Dodito  :Big Grin:  Luuss  :Big Grin: 

Fijn dat jullie een prettige dag hebben gehad en ontzettend veel leuke cadeau's hebben mogen ontvangen...een puppie, een Reis naar Rome, mooie lingerie, Amy ( muziek)...dag meiden, jullie zijn verwend...zalig he? .....ik wens jullie een goed en gelukkig jaar erbij en een betere gezondheid....
Dikke kus en knuffel.....xxx  :Wink:  ik lees het zojuist....jammer dat ik zo laat ben....Shit....

en nu moet ik als de sodemieter de douche ingaan want met een uurtje moet ik present zijn om te gaan wandelen in het bos.... :Stick Out Tongue:  opzouten moet ik dus woehaaaaaaaa....doegieeeeeeeeeee ff mijn hoofd legen....
fijne zondag allemaal.....

----------


## sietske763

heb een goedkoop alternatief gevonden en gekocht voor mn pup,
lichtgevende halsbandjes zijn zo duur, dus heb voor een euro een achterlicht gekocht bij de action, die zet ik op knipperen en haak m (ipv aan de bagagedrager) aan het halsbandje van mn pup.........zo kan ik in het donker zien waar ze is...
ik moet echt zo lachen als ze met dat knipperlicht in het donker zich verplaatst...
dus voor 1 euro, veel lol EN veiligheid!

----------


## sietske763

o ja...............en natuurlijk weer nagellak, aanbieding.....
4 kleurtjes, waarvan 1 glitter, voor de kerst zullen we maar zeggen.

----------


## christel1

he Sietske, dat hebben wij al een tijdje geleden gedaan, de ene heeft een wit lichtje aan zijn halsbandje, de andere een rood en aan de leiband zelf waar wij lopen het omgekeerde, ik heb een wit lichtje en mijn ventje heeft een rood lichtje, grappig zicht he als je dat zo ziet knipperen als het donker is ???? En sommige auto's gaan dan op hunne rem staan als je op straat loopt, die denken dat ze "geflitst" zijn, lol verzekerd. 
Pfff deze morgen was ik pissed, aan het wandelen met de honden en ze hingen vast aan de leiband hoor, komen er twee wielerterroristen aangestormd en mijne sam omver gereden, hij stond nog in het midden van het padje (75 cm breedte)..... maar natuurlijk gingen zij niet op hun remmen staan maar vlogen er echt tegen, man man, als ik die nog eens tegenkom dan flikker ik ze gegarandeerd de gracht in en mijn ventje ook heeft hij gezegd, we waren serieus kwaad en dan nog het lef niet hebben om van hun fiets te komen hoor, dat is een misdaad plegen met vluchtmisdrijf, nogal een chance dat mijne sam ne stoeren is en dat hij niks heeft want er is er enen volop tegen zijn rug/ribben gereden....kl....z...kk...n

----------


## sietske763

oooooh wat erg.....als ze aan je hondje komen, komen ze aan het baasje...toch?
en dat ze niet even uit fatsoen en medeleven stoppen om te kijken wat ze hebben aangericht vind ik helemaal aso!!
gelukkig dat hij niet beschadigd is!

----------


## jolanda27

Christel1,

Nou dan schrik je je ook te pletter.  :Mad: 
Die mannen zou je toch met liefde een draai om de oren geven. Grrr..... :Mad: 
Ik krijg agressieve neigingen als ze aan een huisdier komen.  :EEK!: 
Hoe is het met je man? Je zei dat hij tegen zijn rug, ribben kwam. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

nee Jolanda, Sam is mijn hond (zie foto-albums) daar zijn ze tegenaan geknald maar ja hij heeft een echte naam, geen hondennaam misschien daarom de verwarring :-) straks terug buiten se, als we er nu enen tegenkomen blijven we gewoon naast elkaar wandelen dat ze de fiets wel afmoeten of ze rijden ons ook overhoop.... die mannen hebben wel geld om een apepakje te kopen, tutu zegt mijn man, maar een bel of verlichting dat kennen ze echt niet pffff

----------


## anMa

Chocolade muizen en letter met hazelnoot en 
dvd Sint... om lekker bij te griezelen... en te snoepen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

> nee Jolanda, Sam is mijn hond (zie foto-albums) daar zijn ze tegenaan geknald maar ja hij heeft een echte naam, geen hondennaam misschien daarom de verwarring :-) straks terug buiten se, als we er nu enen tegenkomen blijven we gewoon naast elkaar wandelen dat ze de fiets wel afmoeten of ze rijden ons ook overhoop.... die mannen hebben wel geld om een apepakje te kopen, tutu zegt mijn man, maar een bel of verlichting dat kennen ze echt niet pffff


Oeps, foutje, heb ik weer. 
Geniet nog van de zondag, groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Allemaal spullen van Ikea een plaid, kaarsen, ect.... thuis moet het ook wat gezellig zijn hé :Big Grin:  en een ook nog een fles rum, en amaretto niet dat ik dat drink, maar ik doe dat in mijn desserten(tiramisu)lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  En ook nog bakvormen en kookspullen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat leuk dat lichtje voor de pup...was het niet te groot dan? ik ben nog zoekende naar een mooi klein lichtje...heel leuk en veilig..... :Big Grin: 

Christel: wat een verhaal meid over die kerels met die strakke( sportieve wielrenners) pakjes aan die als een idioot zo hard fietsen...ze voelen zich zo verheven dat sommigen dus echt niet goed uitkijken he, alsof de wereld van " hun" is.....opzouten met die galbakken....hufters zijn het...je zou ze van de fiets aftrekken en dat gezichtje eens lekker " verbouwen"  :Stick Out Tongue:  tjonge wat kan ik daar kwaad om worden om dat gespuis....
beterschap voor Sam en voor jullie...jeetje wat schrikken zeg.... :Frown:  

nog iets gekocht: Nog niet, maar ik heb wel wat gezien.....eerdaags maar kopen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

elisa;
in de dierenwinkel in centrum ZUID, heb je piepkleine lichtjes...zaterdag gezien en bekeken voor het geval dat fietslamp het niet meer doet.
echt heel klein, net een naamkokertje, en zichtbaar tot 800 meter, heb m brandend gezien, allemensen het lijkt wel een brandweer of ambulance!

----------


## christel1

he sietske, dan zou ik dat beter ook kopen voor mijn hond.... dan zien ze hem lopen in het "licht" pfff nu heeft hij al een flikkerlichtje maar je zet dat niet op overdag he enkel als het donker is, precies kerstverlichting dan hoor......

----------


## sietske763

het kost maar 3,95 euro.........het enige nadeel is dat je m niet uit kan zetten.....je moet het kokertje wat los draaien zodat de batterij geen contact meer maakt.....kan dus niet permanent aan de halsband.
dus gewoon weer aanhaken aan de riem en weer vast draaien.....echt waar.....er kan geen fietslamp tegenop.
t lampje kippert heel fel, oranje en rood.
dus het geeft niet echt licht, alleen is hond veel beter te zien op afstand(800 meter)

----------


## gossie

Hoi Sietske,
en hoe denkt jou, Pup erover, dat lampje!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Schrikt ze erniet van?
Veel succes ermee.  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Vandaag niets gekocht.

----------


## sietske763

ha gossie, 
ja ze is helemaal in de war van die zwaailamp,
wel een beetje zielig, want ze moet al aan zoveel dingen wennen!

----------


## Suske'52

Gisteren, 2 vogelhuisjes ...1 voederhuisje  :Embarrassment:  hopenlijk hebben we nu meer geluk.... dan in het voorjaar dat er 8 koolmeesjes in gestikt waren, vogelhuisjes nu extra groot gekocht ...winterversiering vd.tuintafel  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Gisteren, 2 vogelhuisjes ...1 voederhuisje  hopenlijk hebben we nu meer geluk.... dan in het voorjaar dat er 8 koolmeesjes in gestikt waren, vogelhuisjes nu extra groot gekocht ...winterversiering vd.tuintafel


Ha Suske,

Wat naar zeg, koolmeesjes gestikt in een vogelhuisje.  :EEK!: 
Zo te horen ben jij ook een echte vogelliefhebster. Ik ben ook gek op vogels. Hier hangt van alles om de vogels de winter door te helpen, en de rest van het jaar ook, ha-ha (alleen is het voer dan aangepast). 
Het pas nog vogelvoer gekocht voor in de silo. 
Succes met het nieuwe vogelhuisje, veel plezier ervan.
Liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> ha gossie, 
> ja ze is helemaal in de war van die zwaailamp,
> wel een beetje zielig, want ze moet al aan zoveel dingen wennen!


Sietske,

Ik probeer me voor te stellen hoe dat er uit ziet, je hondje met een zwaailamp.  :Big Grin:  Dat zal wel komisch zijn. Hopenlijk is ze er al een beetje aan gewent. 
Eet hij nou wat beter?
Knuffel ze, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Sietske, wij hebben de lichtjes vastgemaakt aan hun holstertje, weet niet of jij ook zoiets hebt voor je puppy, misschien is ze nog te klein en moet je dan om de vijf voet een ander gaan kopen, maatje groter dus.... En nu kunnen ze het lichtje ook niet meer uitdoen als ze zich eens schudden of hoe moet je dat noemen. Veel plezier met je pup

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Sietske:  :Stick Out Tongue:  dank je wel voor je reactie.....ik heb ze idd gezien in de dierenwinkel en bij Tuinland.....ik vond het dus een nadeel dat je ze niet uit kunt zetten, maar wat je zegt klinkt logisch..."Losdraaien"  :Big Grin:  haha rennen maar....ik kijk nog even verder voordat ik iets koop....ik wil wel geld uitgeven maar het moet goed zijn....ff zien.... :Stick Out Tongue:  wel mooi he? ik zag laatst ook een klein hondje oversteken aan de riem van een madammeke, en het leek wel een "verlichtend rendier" hohohohohoho.... :Big Grin:  "MOOI: geniet ervan, ik hoop dat die kleine gauw gaat wennen....

Christel: Holster? stop je daar een pistool in?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ( geintje) bedoel je een jasje? handige tip meid...merci madam....Groetjes.....och ja, leuk nieuws...ik heb van de dierenzak een "Nieuwe Flexiriem" gekregen voor Bhody...na ruim 2 weken wachten ging ik naar de winkel en toen hadden ze mijn halsband nog niet opgestuurd...pffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik ben blij "NU" !!!

ik zag gisteren een reflexterende band bij de Action voor 1.50 met korte riem erbij...misschien had ik het moeten kopen?, maar ik twijfelde nog.... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Een paar steakmessen van laguiole nogal prijzig, maar vind ze gewoon prachtig. Ja jullie kennen mij ondertussen al hé alles wat te maken heeft met kookgerei??? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Elisabeth, ja ik weet niet goed hoe ik zo'n ding moet noemen eigenlijk, het is geen halsbandje maar een tuigje rond hun lichaam want als je aan een halsbandje trekt dan kunnen ze hun nekje pijn doen en met zoiets rond hun lichaam kan je hun echt tegenhouden he... de onze zijn van het merk Trixie en komen van tom & Co, ze hebben er nog ook andere hoor die bijna volledig rond hun lichaam kunnen, heb ik gezien bij Maxi Zoo maar die zijn niet zo handig in de winter als ze hun wintergarderobe aanhebben (jasje, pulletje, regenjasje, fleecje hi hi, leuk he), de tuigjes die ze nu hebben kunnen mijn waterkiekje wel zijn leven redden, kunnen we hem "ophijsen" als hij weer eens in een rivier of ander waterding springt de sloeber... en hun flexieriemen zijn er van 8 meter, kunnen ze toch al een redelijk stuk het water in als ze willen zwemmen en moet ik of mijn ventje er niet achterduiken als ze zich willen "verzuipen"....

----------


## anMa

Een lekker warm wintervest voor mijn man.
Het oude was helemaal uitgewoond en vervilt
Toch deed hij dat dan gewoon aan ik heb t nu weggedaan.
AnMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik weet nu welk lampje jij bedoeld.....oke, ik denk er over na... :Stick Out Tongue:  hopenlijk gaat alles goed met jou en je hummeltje.... :Big Grin:  de puppies van mijn schoonzusje waren beeldschoon....4 stuks....ach wat vertederend....ze zijn net de deur uit......ik heb een klein filmpje kunnen maken dus dat laat ik je nog wel een keertje zien...offfffffffff in een "volgend" leven....haha ( geintje) maar je begrijpt mij wel....liefssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: oke ik snap het..( holster).makkelijker met de riemen...niet aan de hals maar wat verder op....ik wurg Bhody soms, want hij trekt als een Os als hij iets ruikt en er snel naar toe wil.. :Big Grin: ..grrrrrr....dan sta ik gewoon maar even stil, want anders dan trekt hij mijn gewrichten uit elkaar...zo voelt dat althans.....een ongeduldig manneke heb ik....maar af en toe ga ik dan maar na een park of bos dan kan hij vrij uit rennen en gek doen...leukkkkk  :Stick Out Tongue:  Groetennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

Gefeliciteerd met je mooie messen " DODITO"  :Wink:  wat een prachtig geschenk voor jezelf.....

AnMa: ach sommige mannen doen dat inderdaad....ze dragen iets totdat het helemaal versleten is.....haha ik had dat met een vriend en zijn sokkken.....de gaten zitten er dan al in....ook mij is dat wel eens overkomen maar ik heb ze nu weggegooid van mijzelf...dat kan "echt" niet.....Fijn dat je nu voor je man een mooie wintervest hebt gekocht....hopenlijk mist hij niet al te lang zijn oude trui en kan hij genieten van deze nieuwe..... :Big Grin:  doegie.....

Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag een Mobiele gekocht met een nieuw nummer.... :Big Grin: .
donders wat ben ik er blij mee.....het duurde lang voordat ik wat anders kocht....alles afwegen en bekijken.....ik kreeg geld en heb daarom nu een betere gekocht ( met meer mogelijkheden) dan ik eerst van plan was....dus nu heb ik een Samsung Galaxy Gio.... :Stick Out Tongue:  nu eerst nog prepaid, later kan er een abonnement op.....

----------


## anMa

Een leuk rood vestje past precies
Bij de drogist die begint met n K..r. Vat.
Mag de hele naam niet zeggen dat is reclame. Haha
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

ok, ik durf het wel.....................KRUITVAT!!!!!
gelukkig krijgen wij deze winkel ook in ons winkelcetrum!!!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag op de markt een leuk t-shirtje gekocht met bijpassend broekje voor het baby'tje van mijn nichtje, 7 weken oud maar zo'n schatje ..... en groottante kan dat dan niet weerstaan he ??? hoe zou je zelf zijn ?

----------


## anMa

Lijkt me leuk christel
Kan niet wachten tot ik ooit zelf oma word.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

een paar slappe knuffelhondjes bij de zeeman................voor de hond

----------


## gossie

jazeker, een leuk glazen kerstboompje met engeltjes. Een leuk cadeautje.

----------


## Suske'52

Gisteren een reisje nd. kust ... een paar dagen ....voor in maart 2012 ...we zijn er wel vroeg bij ...maar dit staat momenteel bij reisagentschap...in aanbieding ...al in dit hotel geweest.......nu een groot verschil van prijs ..... volle pot betaalt vroeger ....na de carnaval 2012 hier ...... mijn ventje heeft al iets om naaruit te kijken, om een frisse neus te halen...na de zotte dagen ... :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ha sus,
wat leuk!!!
dus in maart lekker naar zee en strand....
heerlijk. lekker uitwaaieren tijdens een strandwandeling.
en helemaal leuk dat het goedkoop is....!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb voor Bhody een regenmanteltje gekocht....in een camouflage kleur...geinig...helaas iets te groot.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook een lampje voor aan zijn riem.....het is net een Rendier wat 's avonds verlicht is...haha  :Big Grin: 

vd week een Printer met wat leuke snufjes gekocht....voorlopig kan ik weer jaren vooruit, even als mijn nieuwe mobiele....prachtige dingen maar ik moet er erg aan wennen...ik heb altijd neiging om dan mijn oude toestel te pakken.... :Big Grin:  tja zo'n muts ben ik dan....werken op de automatische piloot verlang ik dan naar.........pffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Je hondje zal er wel grappig uitzien.  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben ook zo'n held met mijn mobiel. Ik heb er een met zo min mogelijk fratsen, als ik maar kan sms'en en in nood bellen vind ik het al prima.
Ik heb me bij de kringloopwinkel een kerstklok met verlichting gekocht en een prikbord die ik zelf ga schilderen en mooi maken. 
De stofzuiger is kapot,  :EEK!:  en dus moet er weer een nieuwe komen. Balen! Je kunt niet zonder. 
Iedereen een fijne week. Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Kerstboompje van geslepen glas om voor het raam te zetten met led lampjes die veranderen van kleur
De kerstster metlampjes dit jaar niet die had ik misschien al wel 10 jaar.
Maar ik bewaar hem wel
En een nieuwe serie kerstballen eens een andere kleur dit jaar
En een glazen bolletje met een kerstfiguurtje bovenop kun meen waxinelichtje zetten.

----------


## jolanda27

Ha AnMa,

Het is vast al heel gezellig bij jou, leuk ook om eens af te wisselen met de kerstballen. Geniet van je aankopen, groetjes, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag heb ik mij 'n schaapsvel gekocht !!....
Deze week hebben we nl. 'n samenkomst , zoals ieder jaar rond deze tijd trouwens !! 
Het gaat er dan over , hoe we de grote kerststal op het marktplein gaan aankleden en de figuranten ( de echte zijn er niet meer hé !! ) verdeling !!
De vorige jaren heb ik ' achter de kribbe ' gestaan  :Wink:  daar staan er maar 2 !! :Frown:  ja ja ik was dus 1 van die 2 ..4-voeters !! raad maar welke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dit jaar heb ik wel mijn voorzorgen genomen !! ik zorg wel dat dit schaapsvel perfect past bij 'n herder !!  :Wink: 
de stok heb ik .; die staat reeds 'n hele tijd achter de deur !  :Wink:  
Ik hoef niet meer de ...uit te hangen , dat doe ik de rest van het jaar wel !! :Cool: 
Afwacten dus of ze het gaan snappen !  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Raimun,

Volgens mij ben je gek op raadsels.  :Big Grin:  Laat ik daar nou heel slecht in zijn.  :Confused:  Ik wacht het antwoord gewoon af, ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
Altijd mooi zo'n kerststal, kom je al helemaal in de stemming. 
Veel plezier met de voorbereidingen.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vanavond een nieuwe laptop gekocht en omdat we daar toch waren maar gelijk een waterkoker en mini koffiezet app aangeschaft{ en nee..........we hebben geen geld teveel}

----------


## Raimun

> vanavond een nieuwe laptop gekocht en omdat we daar toch waren maar gelijk een waterkoker en mini koffiezet app aangeschaft{ en nee..........we hebben geen geld teveel}


Wel verdorie .. ik word steeds weer met verwondering geslagen als er op dat bakske aan de kassa ..""" AANVAARD "" verschijnt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

hahahha wij ook!!

----------


## Suske'52

gisteren bij kerstfeest dochter ....gekocht..... hartjes mooi gemaakt in stof ...diverse maten ...kleuren ....voor aan de deuren/ kasten /....kersenpittenkussen in mooie sloop met hartjes ...( sloop wel verwijderen bij opwarming ) ....'t was dit jaar hartjesjaar  :Wink:  ook nog wat gesteund met de tombola ....de wafels waren heerlijk ... ook de wijn ....( dit valt volledig onder vrijwilligerswerk ....refter ...) 
Spijtig het is wel de laatste maal geweest ....dochter zegt.... tegenkanting te krijgen van hogerhand ....( andere managers)...??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, Wat een creativiteit allemaal voor het goede doel  :Wink:  Jammer dat het de laatste keer is zo'n goed initiatief.  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

Gisterenavond met mijn dochter naar een tuincentrum geweest, ze had graag nog wat mooie kerstballen voor in haar kerstboom. Ik heb nog wat mooie servetten meegenomen en een tafellopertje. Verder heb ik nog genoeg kerstspullen in huis, dus niets meer gekocht.  :Smile: 
Ik moet de kerstboom nog opzetten. De tijd vliegt, lijkt wel, en ik moet er ook nog eens voor gaan zitten om de kerstkaarten te gaan schrijven, daar ben ik ook wel even mee bezig.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  ja , hé ...dochter heeft 12 jaar haar schouders hier onder gezet ....mndn. op voorhand mee bezig .....nu andere bazen ...ze staan er niet achter ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Kerstspullen ook genoeg ...mijne kerstboompje (50 cm.) ... met directe verlichting vndg. ook geplaatst ...+de verlichte stokken in een grote vaas gezet ...opgevuld met kerstballen .....staat voor een grote spiegel schouw dit heeft een groots effect  :Wink:  + nog wat andere spullen zonder teveel werk ...daar begin ik ook naar te kijken  :Wink: overal mijn hartjes aan kastdeuren gehangen ... morgen komt jongste kleindochter (7 jaar) ze zal haar keuze wel maken ...en oma kan niets weigeren .... toen ik nog een grote boom zette ... mochten elk jaar de kleinkinderen d'er iets uit halen voor bij hun thuis ... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Blu ray box mission impossible
Deel 1 t/m 3
Die had ik nog nodig voor mijn collectie.
Er is toch nog weinig op de tv wat ik leuk vind dus kan ik weer even vooruit.
anMa

----------


## dotito

Bedlinnen wat kerstspullen, en een paar laarzen van ecco was een koopje vandaar.

----------


## anMa

> Bedlinnen wat kerstspullen, en een paar laarzen van ecco was een koopje vandaar.


Hallo dotito
Lang leve de koopjes! :Smile: 
Anma

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, wat een leuke dingen hebben jullie gekocht.....veel plezier ermee.... :Wink: 
Anma, Dodito, Suske,Jolanda, Sietske, Raimun...

Zeg Raimun...is het goed gekomen met je mooie schaapsvel, paste het goed en was het gezellig? och lachen he als je gaat pinnen en er staat "AANVAARD"  :Stick Out Tongue:  in Nederland staat: " GESLAAGD" dan heb ik vaak zin om te zeggen, "WAAR" blijft mijn "DIPLOMA" snap je?????  :Big Grin:  

Sietske: wauw geniet van je mooie laptop....die is gewoon "Nodig" anders kun je niet met ons praten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Suske: verdrietig dat hogerhand "stop" zegt tegen de vrijwilligers...Hulde voor je dochter dat zij zo lang heeft meegeholpen.... :Embarrassment: 

ik heb een mooie grafkaars gekocht voor mijn broer en plantjes, en kerstlichtjes en een leuk beertje met een muziekje erin bij de kringloop....ik was er heel blij mee.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

had een maand geleden allemaal dingen aangeschaft om kerstkaarten te maken, in totaal werden het er drie, dus begin morgen maar voor de volgende kerst.....................

----------


## Raimun

> had een maand geleden allemaal dingen aangeschaft om kerstkaarten te maken, in totaal werden het er drie, dus begin morgen maar voor de volgende kerst.....................


Fantastisch sietske !! ....nu aan de volgende reeks beginnen ..zeer goed idee !! :Cool: 
Vergis je wel niet ..je hebt maar 'n goede 360 dagen om deze reeks te maken !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vermits de tijd snel gaat ...laat je niet verrassen hé !!!  :EEK!: 
Succes !! :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth9.....
Dat schaapsvel is 'n echte authentieke herdersjas geworden !! :Wink: 
Gezellig was het wel in die stal ...er was zelfs verwarming in voorzien ..
je moet tenslotte met je tijd mee hé !! 
Voor de herders werd het regelmatig te warm .. wij dan even naar buiten zien hoe het met onze schaapjes gesteld was !! .;
die hadden wij voor alle zekerheid in de " weide naast de "herberg "gejaagd .. :Wink: 
De ' engelen ' kwamen ons wel roepen als er bezoek was..lief hé !! :Smile: 
Tegen de avond zagen wij ( de herders ) de sterretjes flikkeren !!  :Frown: 
Maria vond dat dit niet zo'n goed voorbeeld was voor de opvoeding van haar kindje !!  :EEK!: 
Wij hebben de nacht dan maar 'naast ' onze schaapjes doorgebracht !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Voor volgend jaar hebben wij wel geopteerd voor de 3 Koningen !!...tenslotte moet je er in het leven op vooruit gaan hé !!  :Cool: 
Daarbij 'n zoektochtje van enkele dagen naar de " stal" leek ons ook wel 'n mooi avontuur !!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun, 
Fijn dat jullie het zo gezellig hebben gehad...dank voor je verhaal....
in het leven mag je steeds een trede hoger, en uiteindelijk kom je vanzelf bij de Hemelpoort... :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder....
Groeten van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Raimun  :Smile:  Een heel mooie kerst voor jou ........dit voel je zo aan ...haha .... :Big Grin:  toch niet teveel vallende sterren gezien ????haha ... :Big Grin: fijn eindjaar ...een tof ' 2012' met veel geluk voor jou & familie  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun  Een heel mooie kerst voor jou ........dit voel je zo aan ...haha .... toch niet teveel vallende sterren gezien ????haha ...fijn eindjaar ...een tof ' 2012' met veel geluk voor jou & familie  knuffel


Oeffff !!..na die knuffel  :Embarrassment:  zijn de sterren niet meer te tellen verdorie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

hahahah heb 3 kilo abrikozen gekocht, helpt bij overgangsaklachten volgens Bregje!

----------


## jolanda27

> hahahah heb 3 kilo abrikozen gekocht, helpt bij overgangsaklachten volgens Bregje!


Ha Sietske, 
Laten we hopen dat het succes heeft. Hopenlijk houd je wel een beetje van abrikozen.  :Wink: 

Ik heb vandaag een boedha gekocht (een mediterende). Er gaat zoveel rust van uit. Ze zeggen dat je er eigenlijk een moet krijgen, maar daar trek ik me even niets van aan. Ik heb hem gewoon cadeau gedaan aan mezelf.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Ha Sietske, 
> Laten we hopen dat het succes heeft. Hopenlijk houd je wel een beetje van abrikozen. 
> 
> Ik heb vandaag een boedha gekocht (een mediterende). Er gaat zoveel rust van uit. Ze zeggen dat je er eigenlijk een moet krijgen, maar daar trek ik me even niets van aan. Ik heb hem gewoon cadeau gedaan aan mezelf.


_"Alle vormen zijn aan de vergangkelijkheid onderworpen ."
"Alles wat we zijn is het resultaat van wat we dachten " ( Bhoedda )_
De mediterende Bhoedda nodigt je uit tot ' inzicht '..de dingen te zien zoals ze werkelijk zijn !! 
Dit is 'n proces van zelfobservatie met als doel jouw geest te zuiveren van negativiteit en onzuiverheden ....!! 
Mooi cadeau aan jezelf !!  :Cool: 
Wens jou vele uren " meditatie "..al schilderend  :Wink: .maar niet allemaal op 1 dag hé !!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

> _"Alle vormen zijn aan de vergangkelijkheid onderworpen ."
> "Alles wat we zijn is het resultaat van wat we dachten " ( Bhoedda )_
> De mediterende Bhoedda nodigt je uit tot ' inzicht '..de dingen te zien zoals ze werkelijk zijn !! 
> Dit is 'n proces van zelfobservatie met als doel jouw geest te zuiveren van negativiteit en onzuiverheden ....!! 
> Mooi cadeau aan jezelf !! 
> Wens jou vele uren " meditatie "..al schilderend .maar niet allemaal op 1 dag hé !!!!!


Ha Raimun,

Da's nou ook frappant. Ik heb deze boedha gekocht omdat hij mij aansprak. Het grappige is dat ik op dit moment bezig ben met wat jij omschrijft. Mooie aanvulling, dank je wel hiervoor. Soms denk ik; Het kan geen toeval zijn dat je op het juiste moment voor de juiste dingen kiest. 
Wens jou een heel fijn uiteinde toe en een gezond en inspirerend Nieuw Jaar. 
Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

4 zebravisjes 2 gupjes en 2 rode plaatjesvissen
Want het aquarium was te stil er waren vorige maand 3 doodgegaan nu dus nieuwe
En een plantje met roze bloemen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Nee het is geen toeval dat je het koopt.....Veel geluk ermee  :Embarrassment: 
goede uitleg van Raimun...hij heeft gelijk..... :Wink: 

AnMa: Het lijkt mij heel rustgevend al die mooie vissen bij elkaar....veel plezier ervan.....

Ik heb een speciaal kussen gekocht voor nek en schouders...als reserve, ( aanbieding) ik heb er al een en die is heel fijn, ik slaap niet meer op een ander kussen.... :Big Grin: 
en bij de Kringloop heb ik ook een aantal leuke dingen gekocht voor weinig...ik ben er zeer content mee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Bij de kringloop vind je soms de mooiste dingen.  :Smile:  En dat het dan weinig kost maakt het nog leuker. Fijn dat je er blij mee bent.
@ AnMa,
Visjes, leuk, schijnt rustgevend te zijn om er naar te kijken. Hoef je ook geen kijk en luistergeld voor te betalen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

in de solden al 2 hemden gekocht voor mijn peterkes (petekinderen, 1 van 16 en 1 van 19) van Jack en Jones, hopelijk zijn ze happy en blij..... meestal is dit toch iets dat de jeugd heel graag heeft.... en heb niet veel geld moeten uitgeven, was al - 70 %..... is goed voor mijne portemonnaie...

----------


## jolanda27

> in de solden al 2 hemden gekocht voor mijn peterkes (petekinderen, 1 van 16 en 1 van 19) van Jack en Jones, hopelijk zijn ze happy en blij..... meestal is dit toch iets dat de jeugd heel graag heeft.... en heb niet veel geld moeten uitgeven, was al - 70 %..... is goed voor mijne portemonnaie...


Nou je petekinderen zullen wel blij zijn met jou.  :Wink:  Is ook wel heel goedkoop op die manier.  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Wat is dat voor een hoofdkussen waar jij bij zweert? Is dat van Tempur?

----------


## Suske'52

Een huispak (fluweel) + shirt in aubergine kleur .... het was een over-rompeling in de stad  :EEK!:  niet mijn ding ...leve de rust  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Een huispak (fluweel) + shirt in aubergine kleur .... het was een over-rompeling in de stad  niet mijn ding ...leve de rust


Ha, ha Suske, iedereen dacht natuurlijk; Pik in, het is wintersale.  :Big Grin:  Ja aan mij zijn die mensenmassa's ook niet besteed. Oftewel daar krijg je de kriebels van. Wel een leuke aankoop, kun je lekker s'avonds comfortabel in zitten.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: wat leuk he om je peetkinderen zo te verwennen...enig...dat doe je met je Hart...je lijkt mij een hele fijne, leuke, edoch soms een beetje strenge moeder, wat wel eens nodig is maar wel rechtvaardig...gaaffffffffffffffffff  :Big Grin:  goed zo.....

Ik kwam vandaag wat tegen bij Appie Happie...een vest die 50 procent was afgeprijst....na mijn aanvaring met de Moslimman had ik wel zin om mijzelf ff te verwennen....het zag er ook nog leuk uit, anders had ik het niet gekocht....ik keek naar de prijs, de maat, en hoppa, ik gooide het met een zwieper in mijn karretje...die is van " MIJ"  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

eum vandaag niet marre afgelopen dinsdag wel(= ging naar de h&m om een broek maar kwam terug met een broek en 2 truitjes hahah altijd leuk(= miss vandaag of morge nog naar de ikea kijken naar een nieuwe bijzet tafeltje, tv kastje en miss nog een andere kast wat ik heeeeeeeel graag wil hahah

zulle zien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda ik lees net pas je verhaaltje...ik zit soms op de verkeerde pagina....haha sufferd ben ik toch..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Geen Tempur kussen maar minstens zo fijn, het voelt wel zo zacht aan.. :Wink: ...ik had er 1 van de Aldi...ook daar zit echter verschil in...de ene kant van het kussen is lager dan de andere kant....knuf....

och Suske: wat heerlijk een huispak....Fluweel nog wel....comfortabel....wauw dapper hoor dat je de stad in ging....nu maar uitrusten in je prachtige pak.... :Embarrassment:  liefsss

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heeft mijn ventje me verwend... heb een samsung smartfone gekregen en een nieuwe trouwring, was mijn vorige verloren, eigenlijk zijn we wel niet meer getrouwd maar we voelen ons nog altijd zo en dat was wel een gemis, dus vandaag naar de juwelier geweest waar we ze in 2003 gekocht hadden en een nieuwe besteld en ik happy en blij natuurlijk en mijn ventje wel weer wat armer..... En aangezien ik een nieuw abonnement nodig had voor mijn gsmprovider, had de vorige opgezegd, heb ik de smartfone aan 49 euro gehad, anders 149 en ik heb mijn dochter dan ook een abonnement cadeau gedaan en nu heb ik een bon van 80 euro gekregen en mijn zoon heeft een andere gsm nodig, dus gaan we waarschijnlijk samen met hem om een gsm met 80 euro korting op....of anders 1 van de neefjes die een andere gsm nodig heeft, die kinderen kunnen dit ook wel gebruiken (voor de NL gsm : mobieltje) maar mijn zoon was niet thuis dus hij gaat morgen kijken wat hij kan gebruiken..... hij zal wel blij zijn dat hij toch veel minder centen moet uitgeven hoor en ik lekker verwend vandaag, mag ook eens gezegd worden zeker ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Tjonge jonge wat een verwennerij van je man, je maatje, je liefste, je dierbare!!!! Gefeliciteerd meid met al dat moois en de bling bling....Wauw...Gaafffffffffffffffffffffff je verdiend het...wat onwijs lief van hem.....
Geniet ervan lieve Christel.....

och ja die zotte Nederlanders weten dat GSM = Mobiel  :Big Grin:  wel leuk dat je er aan denkt want soms kan dat inderdaad wel gebeuren dat we iets niet helemaal snappen...
fijne dag....Liefsssssssssssssssss uit Hollandia..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Gisteren twee rieten stoelen gekocht in de kringloopwinkel voor mijn schildersruimte. Ben er blij mee.  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Zelf heb ik in Italié een setje gekocht oorbellen/armband/ring van nomitation. 

We hebben 2 lusters gekocht die andere waren kapot.

En voor de rest heb ik dit gekregen als kerstcadeau.....een paar enkellaarsjes van rieker ons moeder, heb ook nog een paar kookboeken gekregen, plat préféré1 heb ik van mijn ventje gekregen en den 2 van mijn dochter dat zijn boeken met mooie verhalen en goe gebakken heb ik zelf gekocht. Ja ik ben verslaafd aan kookboeken. larousse gastronomique prachtige boekken heb ik nu besteld was met 20 euro korting dat is toch iets hé. Vind zo leuk dat koken. En vooral nieuwe dingen uitproberen, is mijn ding  :Big Grin: 

Dan ook nog een gilet,een rokje en een trui gekocht van esprit was min 40 %.

Voor de rest ga ik nu wachten op einde van de maand. Tot dat ze de dingen naar u hoofd smijten. Is dan dat je de beste koopjes kunt doen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Dotito,

Dat klinkt allemaal goed wat je aangeschaft hebt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik denk dat dat ventje van jou nog wel het meeste blij is met de kookboeken, en niet te vergeten je kinderen, want die mogen meegenieten van alles wat jij bereid.  :Big Grin: 
Geniet maar van je aankopen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

@ dodito....
Jij hebt " 'n slim ventje " !! .. :Cool: 
Wie wil er nu niet iedere dag " ne plat préfére " ...
"" De liefde van de man gaat door de maag hé "" :Frown: 
Verder geen commentaar !! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Vandaag nog een keer terug voor mijn oor om het nog eens uit te spuiten
De vorige keer was t niet helemaal goed gedaan blijkbaar want erna had ik telkens een verstopt gevoel en dan weer niet allemaal geplop in mijn oor
Ik werd er n beetje duize
Ig van
Maar toch nog een week mee gelopen want de huisarts was op vakantie
En gisteren kon niet omdat het te druk was na de vakantie
Het kon dus nog wel een dagje wachten
Ook nog een spier in mijn nek verrekt in bed 
Dat deed dus heel erg pijn
Hoe krijg ik t voor elkaar een spier blessure in bed 
Maar vandaag al wat beter
Dus nu mijn oor en dan hoop ik dat ik eindelijk eens geen kwaaltjes meer heb 
Maar ja ik mag niet klagen want t kan blijkbaar altijd erger als ik om heen kijk.
Allemaal een fijne dag gewenst groetjes anMa

----------


## Suske'52

Een knal-rode radio voor keuken zithoek ....op donker-grijze zetels / behangpapier .. mooi  :Wink:  ....( een folietje voor mijn man ....verrassing :Wink:  :Big Grin:  +...cd..usb ...koptelefoon....moet het nog allemaal ontdekken ....hij was er heel blij mee ....vorige was niet zo uitgebreid ....

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Plezant hé tegenwoordig al die moderne dingen.... :Big Grin:  je man zal er wel blij mee zijn. En een knal rode radio, "wow" veel plezier ermee  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Een stofzuiger dyson allergy complete
Misschien toch n verschil als ik stofzuig dan vliegt er niet zoveel stof rond
Ik heb huisstofallergie allergie .

----------


## jolanda27

> Een stofzuiger dyson allergy complete
> Misschien toch n verschil als ik stofzuig dan vliegt er niet zoveel stof rond
> Ik heb huisstofallergie allergie .


Ha AnMa, 
Daar zul je veel plezier van hebben. Ik heb deze stofzuiger al jaren en hij bevalt mij heel goed. (lijkt wel reclame). Ik heb ook huisstofallergie.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jootje: geweldig leuk in je schilderskamer...het geeft een extra dimensie aan je creatieve geest...Geniet ervan.... :Wink: 

AnMa: hallo pechvogel..sterkte met je oren...en je nek.....heel akelig, en dat kan behoorlijk pijn doen..als ik mijn haar was doe ik altijd vette watten in mijn oren want anders heb ik teveel last van mijn oren!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  heel veel plezier van je mooie stofzuiger, ik hoor graag hoe het je bevalt...

Suske: wat een mooie kleur rood/radio...het is een warme kleur en ik houd ervan...geniet van al deze cadeautjes....lekker gevoel he?  :Big Grin: 

Do: dat kookboek van Larousse, wauw meid dat is heel speciaal die meester...Super...lief van je mama die laarsjes en prachtig al die mooie dingen uit Italie... :Big Grin:  zeg Dootje, wat zijn Lusters???? geen idee eigenlijk

dag Raimun: fijn als mannen kunnen genieten van eten..de liefde gaat niet altijd alleen door de maag....haha Liefde is Blind en makkie Moosie kan niet zien.... :Stick Out Tongue: .....wij kopen meer als de mannen waarschijnlijk? fijne dag gewenst...doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee

deze week nog niets gekocht behalve noodzakelijke dingen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja leuk hé al die cadeautjes vind ik ook... :Big Grin:  Vooral dat boek Larousse Gastronomique dat ik bestelt heb  :Stick Out Tongue:  mag ook eens leuk zijn hé moet niet altijd minder plezant zijn. Lusters zijn hanglampen, zo voor tegen de plafond te hangen. Ja in belgen noemen ze dat toch zo alé hier in Antwerpen toch. daaag xxx

@Raimun,

Ja lomp is hij niet .... :Big Grin:  dat zeggen ze toch hé dat de liefde van een man door de maag gaat. Mijn ventje hoor ik niet klagen.....alleen soms over zijn gewicht... :Stick Out Tongue:  Toen ik hem leerde was hij heel mager. Op die 15 jaar dat we bijna samen zijn is hij in totaal 25 kilo bijgekomen. Moet wel zeggen er mocht wel wat hij hoor, en hij is ook ondertussen gestopt met roken dat wel. Maar inderdaad hij geniet er met volle teugen van als ik iets klaar maakt, en de dochter ook  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Dodito....Lusters = Hanglampen..... :Big Grin:  leuk weer wat geleerd....
jezelf verwennen is altijd goed!! geniet van je prachtige kookboek...Liefs Elisa...

Ik heb nog niets gekocht om hier te vermelden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

lol, ik ga zo wel naar de winkel voor wat boodschappen en een hangslot voor mijn brommertje ... maar om dat nou "iets leuks" te noemen gaat mij te ver haha

----------


## dotito

dikke panty's was - 50% had ik nodig een mooie rode kabeltrui ja was 2 de afprijzing  :Stick Out Tongue:  
en voor de dochter een sweater en een paar schoenen

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  met het weinige ook...... kan je een blij /dankbaar persoon zijn ....daar begint positief /negatief zijn .... :Wink:   :Smile:  

@do  :Smile:  je kan nu volop genieten van je warme trui/panty's  :Big Grin:  

Gisteren 2 bloezen ...ook in afprijzing ...maar niet veel ....man wou dat ik ze kocht ..... :Wink:  anders zegt hem ...." je zit op je geld " haha ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb gisteren een houten vogelhuisje gekocht die je moet ophangen...

ennnn 2 stuks oogrollers....( voor wallen en andere ellende)  :Big Grin:  ik was er zeer content mee omdat het enorm was afgeprijsd ( Aldi) kanonne wat leuk!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neetje: Nee een hangslot is niet leuk, maar wel "NOODZAKELIJK' koop een stevig slot die om de boom kan desnoods, zuinig op je mooie Tomos zijn, genieten he als je de heuvel op rijdt en als er wind staat...Super...het is je zo gegund...ik ben blij voor je....
prettige dag....doegieeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

gisteren wollen gilet ...+ een zomerse gilet ... breigoed met de hand ....heb mijn vaste winkel hiervoor .... dochter breit héél goed ...maar kan /wil het haar niet vragen ...ze heeft genoeg aan haar hoofd .

----------


## Neetje

@Elisabeth9

Ik ben ook al n paar weken aan het 'dubben' om zo een vogelhuisje te kopen, de vetbollen en zaad heb ik al n tijdje in huis ... ik vind die huisjes eigenlijk zonde van t geld omdat ze zelf te maken zijn. Mja niet door mij, want dat zagen kan mijn arm en rug niet aan. Mss ga ik wel wat takken zoeken in het bos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En ja die tomos is wel handig, moest dinsdagavonde naar de psychiater voor een trauma sessie, dat is 7 km heen en 7 km terug. Het was koud op de brommer maar ik was er zo  :Smile:  ... Die dag heb ik een goed slot gekocht die idd om een boom heen kan (grappig dat je dat zei, ik had namelijk dezelfde gedachte toen ik m kocht ... 28 euri) ... btw de trauma sessie ging niet door omdat er teveel beelden zijn die nog rondspoken door mijn lichaam en geest, het werd een 'praatje'

Iedereen veel plezier vandaag en een pijnvrije dag gewenst ... ik ga zo tuffen op de mupped als het droog is, maar eerst Ajax kieken 

Ciao

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja zeg dat wel dat je nu panty's kan gebruiken, is verschrikkelijk koud buiten brr.... :Confused:  Ach we mogen zeker niet klagen, want heeft al zeer goed weer geweest voor de tijd van jaar.

Veel plezier met je breigoed  :Wink:  leuk dat je dat zelf kan, kledingstukken maken kan, maar van breien heb ik geen verstand.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do  :Smile:  héhé, ik brei niet zelf ...(vroeger wel ) nu de gilet's zo aangekocht in breigoed- winkel .... :Wink:  nu breit de dochter / klein-dochters beginnen ook .

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Oeps....verkeerd gelezen dan  :Stick Out Tongue:  ja heb vannacht niet zo best geslapen, zal je ook wel lezen aan mijn geschrift  :Big Grin:  Veel plezier met je gilet dan  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vandaag een leuk etalage kastje gekocht, voor de verzameling :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> vandaag een leuk etalage kastje gekocht, voor de verzameling


Ha Gossie, 
Wat verzamel je, als ik vragen mag?
Veel plezier met je etalage kastje, groetjes, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag even naar de Inno geweest, ventje had een dagje verlof genomen. Leuke dag gehad, maar zeer vermoeiend. Normaal moest ik naar de vdab, maar is verzet naar Dinsdag. 

Was op zoek naar een bruine bh daar ik nog mooie bruine onderbroekjes had liggen waarvan de bh te groot was geworden. En door die broekjes er al een tijdje lagen dacht ik.....ga op zoek naar een bruine bh die er bij past, dan kan ik dat als setje dragen. Weet je, vind dat zo lelijk als je een lingerie setje aan hebt dat niet bij elkaar past.

En ja hoor.....heb gelukkig in de solden één van mijn favoriete bh's La perla gevonden toevallig in een outletwinkel  :Big Grin:  en de andere van Chantelle heb ik in de Inno gekocht. 

En heb ook nog wintersloefkes gekocht - 50% voor de koude dagen... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal...hoe gaat het met de barre koude bij jullie en onze zuiderburen in Belgie?????.... :Big Grin:  Slofjes Dodito en mooie lingerie...geniet ervan....fijn dat je het kon vinden en voor een leuke prijs...zaligggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue: 

heeft niemand meer iets gekocht na 20 januari???????  :Wink: 

ik wel maar ik vergeet het nog wel eens...haha

ehhh een sneeuwschuiver/schep heb ik gekocht en thermowear broeken en shirts voor onder een lange broek en onder mijn truitjes...muts, haarband voor buiten, en vd week een paar prachtige zwarte mooie laarzen....ik ben er zeer content mee...van mijn verjaardagsgeld gekocht....
nu kwam ik er vorige week zondag achter dat mijn gouden armbandje verdwenen is die ik dag en nacht om had...het was wat te wijd en waarschijnlijk ergens achter blijven haken......... :Frown:  verdrietig....ik moet nog aangifte doen eigenlijk, maar ik verwacht niet dat het terug komt....jammer.....ach continue moet je extra vesten aan en 2 paar handschoenen...het is aan en uittrekken van kleding om met je hond naar buiten te gaan en het ging altijd goed....erggggggggggggg balen, maar enfin, ik moet mij daarbij neerleggen, er zijn ergere dingen, maar elke keer als ik naar mijn rechter pols kijk zie ik daar een lege plek.....er bungeld ( hangt) niets meer aan.... :Big Grin: 

Prettig weekend.....

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
Bij de zuiderburen is het ook koud hoor en hier is het ook altijd aan en uitkleden om de honden buiten te laten, eerst de hondjes aankleden, dan wij ons aankleden (doe je het andersom dan sta je al nat in het zweet voor je buiten gaat).... 
Erg van je armbandje, ik was een paar maand geleden mijn trouwring verloren (ben wel niet meer gehuwd met ons prinsje maar wel een latrelatie) en ik was er ook niet goed van. En mijn lief prinsje heeft me een nieuwe kado gedaan, toch hartstikke lief ventje die ik heb he ? 
Ha vandaag gaan shoppen in Axel Zeeland (is hier maar 25 km van Lokeren waar mijn ventje woont) en dan gaan we altijd eens kijken in de outlet daar en natuurlijk kennen ze ons daar al hoor, elke keer gaan we er wel met iets buiten, vandaag voor mij 2 jeansbroeken gekocht en een lederen broeksriem (mijn broeken vallen altijd af) en voor mijn ventje nog een warme winterjas, eigenlijk heb ik mijn broeken gekregen van mijn lieverd dus ik ben ook happy en blij...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  gisteren gaan winkelen ....ganse dag ....pfffffffff....heb er wel een hekel aan ....maar ja, een mens moet eten /drinken ...en zich kleden hahaha... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ik heb een paar sleehakken donkergroene suede bottinnes ....+ een handtas donkerbruin ...wel afgeprijst ...maar nog duur .... mijn man was tevree .... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:  ik zekers .....  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

vndg...ruuuuuussssttttt ...ik ben moe .......vh. winkelen ...uitpakken ...niet mijn ding ...gelukkig sleurt mijn man op tijd en stond mij buiten de deur .....want anders zou het hier wat worden ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

ChristeL: ja ik had het gelezen op een ander topic dat jou man je zo verwend had.....Heerlijk lieverd, dat verdien je ook, wat een lieve man!!!! vasthouden!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ...2 huizen is ook prima, dat begrijp ik....( financieen)  :Wink:  maar je trouwring kwijt raken is erg...
ik ben gister ook gaan vragen bij de supermarkt AH of mijn armbandje er lag....ik ben een groot park doorgegaan, kijk nog elke dag ergens op de grond, maar eigenlijk weet ik wel dat mijn armbandje er gewoon niet is...snik snik.... :Frown:  als het niet meer terugkomt ga ik van de zomer maar eens kijken bij de juwelier....eerst nog ff wachten....doegieeeee 

Suske: Ja shoppen houd je niet van, dapper hoor dat je man je aan de haren meesleurt...( grapje) maar nu heb je dus prachtige sleehakken en de rest...haha past het nog in de kast???? lekker uitrusten....liefss

Prettig weekend meiden......en mannen...haha oeps....sorry  :Big Grin: 

Shoppen maar voor de liefhebbers..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Een pyama maar ik laat hem thuisbezorgen door n...e.ma.n
Haha :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo dames, 
Jullie zijn goed bezig met shoppen, en gelijk hebben jullie. Geniet van het leven, het duurt maar even.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
@Christel, fijn dat je menneke je een nieuwe ring cadeau gedaan heeft. 
@ Elisabeth, wat jammer van je armbandje, ik hoop dat je het nog terugvind. @ AnMa, lekker genieten van je pyjama, bij, je weet wel, ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
@Suske, maar goed dat je man je af en toe naar de stad sleurt.  :Big Grin:  Wel vermoeiend voor jou, maar je houdt er wel wat leuks aan over. 
Heb gisteren vast chocolade hartjes voor mijn menneke gekocht, hij is gek op chocolade. En ik gek op hem, blijft dan mooi in evenwicht.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand meer iets gekocht voor zichzelf of anderen????? zijn we arm geworden of vergeten we om dat hier op dit topic te schrijven?  :Big Grin:  ja "IK" ook!!! hahahaha jammer eigenlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  het leest zo lekker weg....

ik heb laatst nieuwe laarsen gekocht bij de ANWB..hele mooie....och dat had ik al verteld hierboven...ach stomme muts ben ik ook, vergeten......nog geen week later is de sneeuw weg....pffffffffffff maar ja, volgend jaar kunnen ze ook weer aan en de winter is nog niet voorbij...verder heb ik hele leuke boekjes gekocht in de Kringloopwinkel toen ik een weekje uit logeren was...och ja vorige week nog een heel vrolijk ( van kleur) haha  :Big Grin:  ( ik ben niet gekkkkk) dekbedovertrek bij de Aldi gekocht...het was zo afgeprijsd, dat ding lachte mij toe, ik kon het niet laten liggen, dus hoppa dat dekbedlaken in de kar gevlijd, de buurman moest lachen, we waren effe samen op pad, en met een heel voldaan gevoel rekende ik af bij de KASSA.... :Big Grin: 

wat hebben jullie voor leuks gekocht?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Jolanda: chocoladehartjes...leuk voor Valentijn...een hartstochtelijk lekker presentje voor je man..... :Stick Out Tongue:  lieffffffffffffffff

ps: mijn armbandje is nog niet terecht....ik ga maar eens een briefje schrijven en dan laat ik het beneden opplakken in de flat achter glas...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Goed van jou om jezelf lekker te verwennen. Ja die dekbedovertrekken, is wel verleidelijk, altijd handig.  :Big Grin: 
Mijn menneke verwen ik graag, hij is zo goed voor mij, hij is gek op chocolade.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb alleen een 'tshirt gekocht bij de Jola vorige week. Ik koop bewust nu geen kleding omdat ik af moet vallen van mezelf. Heb nog leuke kleren in de kast. Dus moet ik nog even geduld hebben. Maar ik ga graag naar de kringloopwinkel, daar vind je ooit de leukste dingen voor een prikkie.  :Wink: 
Jammer dat je je armband niet gevonden hebt. Hopenlijk is er een eerlijke vinder die op het briefje reageerd. Succes.

----------


## anMa

Een blu ray dvd the three musketeers
Ik ben helemaal gek op film kijken dus deze wilde ik ook graag zien
 :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Jootje....Nou een t-shirt is ook enig...zit altijd lekker eigenlijk....succes dan maar met afvallen...gewoon normaal eten, dan kom je er ook....Kringloopwinkels vindt ik super leuk...ik heb en krijg er ook altijd zo'n vredig gevoel van en fijne herrinneringen aan vroeger....dat komt door allerlei oude spullen die opduiken als ( meestal oude) mensen overleden zijn of anders...opeens staat daar een klok of een speciale kast die lijkt op dat wat je vroeger zag bij je grootouders en ga zo maar door....geweldig.... :Big Grin: 

AnMa: toe maar ...enig, geniet van je mooie aanwinst ( DVD) 

vandaag zag ik make-up afgeprijsd en ja daar wordt ik hebberig van.... :Stick Out Tongue:  BLING, BLING, MET GLITTERS....gaaf, smeren maar....haha....

----------


## sietske763

ok dan elisa, bedankt voor de tip!!!
maar de vraag is....................WAAR???
ik ga zo nog een nagel lakje kopen......eerst bekeken bij de buurvrouw......parelmoer wit,
echt heeeeeeeeeeel mooi.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ha die Jootje....Nou een t-shirt is ook enig...zit altijd lekker eigenlijk....succes dan maar met afvallen...gewoon normaal eten, dan kom je er ook....Kringloopwinkels vindt ik super leuk...ik heb en krijg er ook altijd zo'n vredig gevoel van en fijne herrinneringen aan vroeger....dat komt door allerlei oude spullen die opduiken als ( meestal oude) mensen overleden zijn of anders...opeens staat daar een klok of een speciale kast die lijkt op dat wat je vroeger zag bij je grootouders en ga zo maar door....geweldig....
> 
> AnMa: toe maar ...enig, geniet van je mooie aanwinst ( DVD) 
> 
> vandaag zag ik make-up afgeprijsd en ja daar wordt ik hebberig van.... BLING, BLING, MET GLITTERS....gaaf, smeren maar....haha....


Elisabeth, 
Dat heb ik nou ook. Je ziet er altijd dingen die je vroeger bij je ouders zag. Het is een beetje nostalgie denk ik naar vervlogen tijden.  :Embarrassment:  Ik kijk altijd of ik er nog een mooi oud blikje zie, maar dat is niet zo vaak. Ach ik vind zo veel dingen leuk, dat is nou net het probleem.  :Big Grin: 
Zo, dus jij houd van bling, bling, nou met de sieraden van tegenwoordig kom jij dan al een heel eind. Ha-ha, geniet van je make-up. 
@ Sietske, 
Ook al op de versiertour, maar dan met je nagels.  :Big Grin:  Het is goed om jezelf zo af en toe eens te verwennen. Veel plezier met je nieuwe aankoop.
@ Anma, een nieuwe dvd. Dan ga er maar eens lekker voor zitten. Geniet ervan.

----------


## anMa

Bloemetjes voor in de tuin
Drie op tafel rood wit geel primulaatjes
En paarse anemoontjes in de tuin naast t vijvertje 
Een klein vijvertje Vorig jaar gekocht voor de kikkertjes die in de tuin zitten en nu waterplantjes erin gedaan want de kikkertjes kunnen elk moment weer arriveren uit hun winterslaapje
Ik hoop dat ze het overleefd hebben de koude strenge winter
Zo leuk om te zien als ze erin zitten zomer s
Ik heb iets met water en aquarium en vijvertjes misschien omdat mn sterrenbeeld kreeft is 
De lente komt eraan t maakt me blij
Groetjes anMa
Weet niet vind t gewoon leuk om ermee bezig te zijn

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma,
Wat gezellig, dan krijg je al echt het voorjaars gevoel.  :Smile: 
Een vijver heeft wel wat hé? Wij hebben er ook een. Ik vind kikkers ook altijd zo leuk. Ik ben ook een echte vogelliefhebster, en die komen daar ook in badderen, de merel bv. Ik kan niet wachten tot de merel weer gaat zingen. Daar kan ik echt van genieten. 
Veel plezier met je bloemetjes.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag in spoed om 2 nieuwe harnasjes moeten gaan voor de honden, de andere hebben het begeven.... zal je zien net op hetzelfde moment dus, de 2 sloebers hebben afgesproken denk ik, vandaag gaan we lekker iets kapot doen dan krijgen we een nieuw, de ene heeft een mokkakleurtje gekregen, de andere een groen, dan herkennen we het beter uit elkaar dan alle 2 hetzelfde zwarte (die hadden ze dus niet meer), ik ben weer wat armer geworden maar 't is met veel plezier gedaan maar met 2 honden naar de dierenspeciaalzaak, het zweet stond me in mijn schoenen door het passen van de harnasjes...

----------


## sietske763

@ christel mijn hondje heeft nooit wat aan....ook toen het zo koud was liep ze gewoon te rennen en bleef lekker warm.....en we hebben vlgs mij dezelfde hond.....of doe ik iets fout???

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Harnasjes? zijn dat jasjes? meid een rib uit je lijf...haha, maar ze zullen er weer stoer uit zien die schatjes van je..doegieeee  :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: nee mijn hondje heeft ook niets aan, alleen als het regent...het ene manteltje is te klein, en het camouflagepakje wat ik kocht voor windhosen ( haha) is te groot....gevolg...als ik wat nieuws zie ( juiste maat) dan koop ik het wel, maar alleen voor de regen.... :Big Grin:  make-up voor ogen..2 doosjes bij het Kruitvat in Dalfsen en een lip penseel...

AnMa: Blub blub...zeggen jou mooie vissen tegen jou...haha gezellig he zo'n tuin lijkt mij...enig..ik hoop dat ze het overleefd hebben en dat je plantjes gaan bloeien... :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda, ik ben niet echt een bling bling Girl....haha maar in de oogschauw zitten glitters en dat vindt ik leuk...effe twinkelen met de oogjes toch naar het mannelijk schoon????? hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 
dagggggggggggggg ik hoop dat je op een goede dag zo'n mooi oud blik vind...bye...

Gister heb ik een penning opgehaald die ik heb laten maken met de naam van Bhody erin en een 06 nummer zodat ik dat om kan doen aan zijn riem/halsband, voor het geval dat hij ooit eens verdwijnt,... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook ik heb wat plantjes gekocht voor bij de voordeur...

----------


## christel1

Elisa, die harnasjes zijn eigenlijk tuigjes zoals jullie het noemen niet om rond de hals te doen dat hebben ze ook aan met hun naamplaatje en ons gsmnr erop voor als ze toch eens moesten "verdwijnen" dus maar tuigjes om rond hun lichaam te doen, dan hebben ze minder last van hun halsje als je eens trekt aan de leiband maar komt de trekkracht op hun lichaam te zitten en dat is handiger en beter voor ons en ook voor hen voor hun gewrichten. 

En de onze hebben regelmatig hun kledij aan hoor, een regenjasje als het regent, een pulleke voor als het wat frisser is en ze net geschoren zijn, een fleecje hebben ze ook in camouflagekleuren en dan alle 2 nog een dikke winterjas voor als het echt vriest maar bij de aankopen hebben we ze wel meegenomen naar de winkel hoor zodat we zeker waren dat ze pasten.
Leuk hoor de tuigjes in mijn uppie gaan halen met 2 sloebers, de ene moest passen en de andere ging gezellig ronddweilen in de winkel op zoek naar wat eetbaars (mijne sammy dus..... ) En momenteel hebben ze het alle 2 koud, ze zijn deze week getrimd en ja dan hebben ze hunne wolle jas ne meer aan he en zien ze er 2 kilo lichter uit en dan moeten de pulletjes terug tevoorschijn komen hoor, ben er nu zelf 1 aan het breien maar weet nog niet of het gaat goedkomen, 't is een probeersel. 

Ja en het shoppen in NL was leuk hoor, de economie is daar weer voor 160 euro gesponserd door de Belgen die er massaal gaan shoppen, zeker in Zeeland, voor de meeste NL onbereikbaar, voor ons Belgen heel makkelijk bereikbaar, is maar een 25 minuutjes rijden van hieruit (22 km) en bij AH zijn er met onze bonuskaart altijd leuke koopjes te doen, 16 euro korting gehad, dat kan toch al tellen he ? 
Sietske, 
Misschien laat jij je hond niet trimmen maar hier gaan ze naar het hondenkapsalon daarom dat ze het kouder hebben, ja hoe ben je zelf als je je haar laat knippen, zou je ook eerder een muts op zetten he ? 
Verwende nesten zijn het hoor als er hier geen 40 speeltjes in huis liggen dan ligt er niks en ja elke keer als ik dan iets zie bij action of zo dan breng ik ze nog iets nieuws mee en deze avond staat er rundergehakt op het menu voor de 2 woebers, lekkere van bij AH en morgen wordt het kippefilet van bij AH, wel gebakken dan hoor... 

En vandaag hebben we bij Lidl bloemzaadjes gekocht om een wilde bloementuin te hebben deze zomer met allerlei soorten bloemen, heb al 80 bloembollen gepland en heb er nog 20 liggen die moeten gepland worden en daan ook de bloemzaadjes nog zaaien, dat gaat mooi worden dezen zomer dus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: oke dank je...Harnasjes zijn tuigjes... :Stick Out Tongue:  mooi meid...dus je hebt Nederland gesponsort met je beursje? hahahaha mazzel meid, ook voor jou eigen geldbeurs!!!! goed zo....wijn koop ik wel eens in de aanbieding...heerlijk he? ik houd er van....

en wat jou honden betreft...Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dat zijn verwende snikkels maar dat hindert niet want je houd van ze...ik vindt het wel schattig....ik doe mijn best om Bhody niet teveel te verwennen, maar echt super streng ben ik niet........Bhody houd niet echt van een kleertje, maar enfin dat geeft niet, ik vindt het geinig bij andere honden, je hebt zulke leuke kleertjes tegenwoordig....maar bij regen is het comfortabel....dus als ik de juiste maat nog een keertje tegenkom dan neem ik het mee, of ik moet de camouflagekleurige op maat maken....hmm maar eens over nadenken....

fijne dag verder Christel...leuk zo dichtbij de winkels voor jou...dat is Belgie helaas niet voor mij...jammer  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Van weekend naar shopping center geweest en heb van mijn ventje een moulinette gekregen de mijne was kapot. Zo kan ik zelf weer gehakt maken en allerlei lekkere dingen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Een paar birki's heb ik ook gekocht vind ik zo zalig voor te dragen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

A ja....sierkussens en een plaid en een nieuwe klok zo'n grote hebben we ook nog gekocht (hi hi) ben er zo blij mee  :Big Grin:  Zijn allemaal kleine dingen die je woonkamer toch zo mooi kunnen opbeuren  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Dotito,
Jij hebt al de lente in je hoofd, je huis aan het pimpen. Voelt gelijk weer anders. Geniet maar van je aankopen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Meisjes, wat heb ik vorige week teruggevonden ?? Mijn trouwring die ik al maanden kwijt was en ik had al een nieuwe gehad van mijn ventje, ineens vond ik hem op mijn kamer op de grond, ik had al igg keren mijn kamer opgeruimd, afgezocht, gepoetst, bed verschoont en nu ineens lag hij daar op de grond. Nu heb ik dus mijn "oude" trouwring terug aan mijn vinger en zit de nieuwe in een doosje, die gaan we aandoen als we 25 jaar samen zijn, we zitten nu al bijna aan 12 jaar, nog 13 te gaan en ik krijg weer een spiksplinternieuwe ring (als dit konijn hem weer niet verliest)..... Dus mijn dag was vorige week toch nog goed...

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je...........een trouwring is van emotionale waarde!

----------


## Dokterskind

Veel plezier met jullie aankopen  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb nog 40 euro tot eind van de maand :$  :Big Grin:  , dus het enige dat ik vandaag koop is wat te eten en een ov ticket voor mijn naar huis rit naar mn nieuwe appartement ^^

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: wat is een Moulinette???? (mixer?) Birki? lief van je man... :Big Grin:  wat leuk dat je ook een mooie klok hebt gekocht, gaafffffffffffffffff veel plezier van dit alles....

Christel: Wat ontzettend "SUPER" van je trouwring...helemaal te gek dame....ik ben blij voor jou, geniet ervan, soms kan iets dus terug komen....hopenlijk ook mijn gouden armbandje... :Wink: 

Dokterskind: je bent verstandig... :Big Grin:  eten is belangrijk en natuurlijk je reisvervoer naar huis toe...ik kan een beetje rood staan met mijn pinpas, dat is wel handig want er is genoeg te betalen elke maand weer... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Een moulinette is een elektrische hakmolen van moulinex. Waar je van alles kan mee hakken/snijden :Wink: 


Gisteren 2 kleedjes gekocht en een paar gilets/topjes in hevige kleurtjes in de hema. Prijzen vallen er zeer goed mee en de kwaliteit is zeker niet slecht.



En ik ben ook zeer blij  :Big Grin:  hoort wel niet echt in deze topic. Maar vanaf 5 april komt er bij ons een Albert Heijn goed hé en dan nog tegen Hollandse prijzen  :Stick Out Tongue:  moet ik daarvoor niet meer naar Holland rijden. Vind dat zo'n gezellige en leuke winkel en vooral goedkoop!

----------


## christel1

Niks leuks gekocht vandaag, wel me doodgeërgerd in de winkel, staan daar 3 jongens nog niet uit de kinderschoenen, zeker minder dan 12 jaar een hele trommel snoep te kopen en elk een redbull, op mijn vraag of hun ouders dit wisten konden ze natuurlijk niet antwoorden. Heb hen gezegd als ze die troep bleven drinken dat ze op hun 15de naar de hartspecialist mochten gaan en ik snap ook die ouders niet, die betaalden daar met briefjes van 20 euro, dat is wel 40 gulden of 800 bf.. Hoeveel zakgeld krijgen die snotneuzen eigenlijk dan al niet ? 
En ja de winkel verkoopt maar he, daar zou echt ook een verbod mogen op komen, gelijk met tabak, bier, wijn en sterke dranken.... kan echt niet gezond te noemen zijn en dan schrikken ze ervan dat jonge kinderen ineens doodvallen ?? Redbull geeft je vleugels zou dan wel eens letterlijk genomen kunnen worden.

----------


## astridsylvia1971

kan ik ook effe reageren!!! Heb leuke 2de hands bankjes gekocht voor een prikkie, zo super blij mee... zo who's next?

----------


## anMa

> Dodito: wat is een Moulinette???? (mixer?) Birki? lief van je man... wat leuk dat je ook een mooie klok hebt gekocht, gaafffffffffffffffff veel plezier van dit alles....
> 
> Christel: Wat ontzettend "SUPER" van je trouwring...helemaal te gek dame....ik ben blij voor jou, geniet ervan, soms kan iets dus terug komen....hopenlijk ook mijn gouden armbandje...
> 
> Dokterskind: je bent verstandig... eten is belangrijk en natuurlijk je reisvervoer naar huis toe...ik kan een beetje rood staan met mijn pinpas, dat is wel handig want er is genoeg te betalen elke maand weer...


Christel je ring weer gevonden ..Gelukkig ik ben blij voor jou groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@Christel,


Je zal wel blij zijn geweest dat je u ring hebt terug gevonden, ben blij voor u  :Wink: 



Gisteren nog een mooi handgemaakt kettinkje van ZIZO gekocht. Zag het staan voor etalage was er een in rood en dat heb ik nog niet. Had er een nodig voor op mijn rood kleedje. Was nu niet zo duur ze 16 euro. Af en toe mag een vrouw zich is verwennen hé  :Wink:  Zo kan ik me zondag mooi maken voor me ventje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dootje: ja Wijffie ga jij jezelf maar mooi maken voor je manneke en de grote dag van 15 jaar elkaar kennen/liefde..dit weekend....verwen jezelf...de rekening geeft niet, geef maar aan je man...ha,ha,ha,...(grapje).... :Big Grin:  Proost: op de romantiek dame....

Christel ik moest om jou lachen...(sorry) je verhaal over de jonge kinderen die voor de kassa staan met redbulls en snoep etc... je hebt gelijk zoals je dat schrijft...van al die troep kom je eerder terecht in de Hemel...afgestoken door een vuurpijl..... :Stick Out Tongue:  

ik heb nog niets leuks gekocht, het wordt tijd.... morgen maar eens zien.... :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

2 witte kunstbloemen en 2 zwarte handgemaakte vazen

----------


## christel1

Ha ja he Elisa, ze zijn de pampers nog maar net uit en ze zitten al aan de redbull. En daarna gaan ze lekker sporten, van de redbull hebben ze al een hele hoge hartslag en dan gaan ze een partijtje voetballen en vallen ze dood neer ???? En die ouders weten misschien niet wat die gastjes uitsteken want het was woensdagnamiddag en dan zijn ze hier thuis en misschien zonder toezicht.... sorry hoor maar zo'n telefoontje zou ik nooit willen krijgen. Mijn zoon die sport ook en die drinkt water of aquarius sportdrank maar daar zit geen cafeïne in ... 

Ha vandaag boomschors gekocht om mijn voortuin te bedekken, had dat ding omgestoken en nu lag daar natuurlijk niks op, dus zeil gaan halen en 6 zakken sierboomschors, was 5 zakken kopen en 1 gratis.... nu nog een bloembak en een bloempot erin en het is weer proper en fris.

----------


## Raimun

Heb toevallig 'n uitzonderlijke koop gedaan vandaag !!  :Cool: 

Namelijk : 2 kippen , die blijkbaar eieren in verschillende kleuren leggen .....
ik kreeg er toch 'n mandje bij met veekleurige eieren ....!!

De verkoopster bevestigde mij dat het inderdaad kippeneieren waren !!! :Wink:

----------


## witkop

Prachtig

----------


## christel1

En Raimun zijn er blauwe eieren bij ??? In de tuin van de pastoor achter mijn huis zijn er kippen die blauwe eieren leggen, nu ben ik niet aan het zwanzen hoor... zal er eens een foto van nemen dat je het echt kan zien...

----------


## jolanda27

> En Raimun zijn er blauwe eieren bij ??? In de tuin van de pastoor achter mijn huis zijn er kippen die blauwe eieren leggen, nu ben ik niet aan het zwanzen hoor... zal er eens een foto van nemen dat je het echt kan zien...


@ Ha Christel, zouden die kippen het erg koud gehad hebben denk je?  :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

stelletje zotten,hihi

----------


## christel1

Denk het niet JO maar die kippeneieren zijn echt lichtblauw van kleur, zou een speciaal ras zijn zeker...

----------


## Raimun

> Denk het niet JO maar die kippeneieren zijn echt lichtblauw van kleur, zou een speciaal ras zijn zeker...


Hej Christel ...
Dat is inderdaad 'n speciaal ras ...heb die nog ergens gezien ..maar ik kan ze nergens meer vinden !!
Nu zondag , leggen die kippen donkerblauwe eieren met groene vlekken , die geven dan 'n licht gele schijn !! ...
Als je tijd hebt..en van de pastoor binnen mag , maak je mij dan 'n foto ?
Alvast bedankt ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal het eens vragen aan de buurvrouw en buurman want zij gaan daar altijd de eieren rapen, ik heb geen idee welke kippen die leggen, zij wel, zal eens mee op speurtocht gaan dan met hen... en dat is een openbaar parkje hoor, hoort bij de tuin van de pastoor maar is opengesteld voor het publiek, mijn hond gaat daar soms wel eens in zijn uppie wandelen als hij vrij spel krijgt thuis. 
Ah volgende zondag, niet morgen, dan leggen de kippen eitjes in allerlei kleuren, gaat dat weer lekker zijn denk ik...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag wou ik het boek gaan kopen van Dr Coucke, de CVS mythe (standaard boekhandel) maar het was al uitverkocht, dus boek besteld en dinsdag zou het normaal gezien binnen komen terug, door al de negatieve publiciteit die de dr gekregen heeft wil iedereen nu wel zijn boek lezen, lag nog maar van donderdag in de rekken maar was al uitverkocht.... en ja omdat onze dr Coucke een schatje is ga ik zeker zijn boek kopen en lezen....hij heeft me tenslotte terug op de been geholpen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk dat verhaal over de kleur van de eieren...ja ik geloof je Christel.... :Big Grin:  ik moest lachen om iedereen zijn reactie, geweldig, ff grinneken in je luie stoel achter de pc is toch keileuk?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ha,ha....bijzonder eigenlijk.....
ik ben wel een eier-eter...dus als het Pasen wordt dan smikkel ik uitbundig....nu eerst ook nog de Paashaas zoeken  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb van alles gekocht maar het meeste was noodzakelijk dus niet echt leuk...komt nog denk ik.... :Big Grin:  wel leuke paaskaarten om naar familie te sturen en ik heb 2 witte hemden met kant gekocht...lekker voor mijn zere rug en ledematen...nuttig dus...och ja ook nog een potje selftan creme ( bruin zonder zon) aangezien ik heel veel in de zon heb gelegen toen ik jonger was, wil ik nu beter opletten anders zie ik er over 10 jaar uit als een oud wrak....zuinig zijn dus op mijn huidje.... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Gisteren het kookboek de zilveren lepel gekocht bij Appie  :Stick Out Tongue:  aan een spotprijs 17.99 wat een graaf boek zeg! Niet dat ik geen kookboeken, maar ben verslaafd aan kookboeken. Beter verslaafd aan boeken dan ook drugs  :EEK!:  Denk wel dat ik binnenkort een 2 de boekenkast kan gaan bijkopen, of hij zakt weer in zoals mijn vorige kast  :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

Korte fel rode broek en een paar crocs

----------


## christel1

Een nieuw valieske voor mijn weekendbezoeken bij ons ventje bij action en nog wat schilderdoeken ook dus.

----------


## anMa

2 blurays voor mijn verzameling
Minotaur en red riding hood
Hoef ik me niet te vervelen s avonds
Ben de praatprogramma s op tv wel beu
AnMa

----------


## sietske763

een halogeen warmtestraler, echt perfect voor ons tuinhuisje, waar we in de winter roken en in de zomer zowat leven,
we hadden al wel een goede kachel met gasfles, maar die moet opwarmen...dus als je peuk op is.........is het nog niet warm en kan je dus de kachel weer uitdoen enz enz
deze halogeen kachel geeft al warmte na 2 seconden,
dus ideaal voor buiten roken!

----------


## Suske'52

Naar de makro geweest achter zomer-bedlinnen ..... :Wink:  met zulke afmetingen .....pfffffff....niet goedkoop .....tuin-gerief ... enz. had een gepeperde rekening ... :EEK!:  als mijn man zijn keuze maakt .... :Big Grin:  ..... nu kan ik mijn ventje aan het werk zetten .... :Wink:  

En nd. schoenwinkel ...jaja..... schoenen ....2 paar sleehakken .... :Wink:  :Smile: (man's keuze ...)

----------


## sietske763

gisteren naar ikea geweest, had zoveel plannen.....is er niet van gekomen, ikea wel, maar niets gekocht, moest eerst tanken en had geen saldo meer....
wat een gedoe, paspoort daar laten, snel naar de bank, schrok me dood, bijna 1000 euro rood, wat aangevuld om de benzine te kunnen betalen.....dus mijn zoon heeft daar
vanalles gekocht en ik kon alleen maar kijken.....
dus voorlopig kom ik niet meer op dit topic,
want op is op!

----------


## dotito

lingerie gekocht en een kleedje bij hema  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Bij de eci een film
The immortals
Kwartaalbestelling moest iets kiezen ...maar t lijkt me wel n mooie film

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

Veel plezier met je film  :Wink: 


Heb niets gekocht vandaag ha ha  :Big Grin:  straks.....nee nee heb genoeg geld opgedaan. Maar we hebben wel een midweek center parcs geboekt  :Big Grin:  Kan altijd deugd doen hé zo even tussenuit in het groen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik had laatst een prachtige rieten mand gekocht met deksel bij de kringloop voor weinig.... :Big Grin:  toen kwam ik thuis en dacht:.....waarom koop ik dat eigenlijk???? ik heb het niet nodig en waar moet het staan????? tja...ik heb het voor de deur neergezet en Bhody gaat erop zitten om naar buiten te kijken door het glas van de 5e verdieping....hahahahaha...ik ben dus een "impuls" kopertje af en toe....hmm een zwakte van mij  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Geniet van jullie aankoop meiden...hartstikke leuk.....

Sietske...wat een verhaal... :Big Grin:  sta je bij de Ikea....ik ben "dol" op die winkel, mijn ogen gaan er altijd stralen...haha en dan gratis koffie drinken met mijn Ikea pasje, zaliggggg  :Wink: 
balen voor je...sterkte met de poen!!! Liefsssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Een staafmixer
Had ik al zo lang willen hebben
Nodig om een zelfgemaakt tomatensoepje te maken
Ging goed. Prima gelukt
Was trouwens nog afgeprijsd ook.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gefeliciteerd AnMa met je nieuwe staafmixer, hartstikke leuk...veel plezier ervan in het gebruik in de keuken.... :Big Grin: 

ik heb iets bij de dierenzaak gekocht voor een vriend die langskomt...jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dat wil zeggen het is voor zijn Grasparkiet.. :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: ..een of ander ophangding waar de vogel op kan zitten en dan kan hij tegen het belletje aantikken...ha,ha..leuk...ook nog iets voor je voeten wat je in een voetenbad doet....cadeautje voor een ander.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zou niks meer kopen, toch gedaan,
in kringloop winkel, 2 hartman verstelbare tuinstoelen met hartman kussens erin, 8.50 per stuk..............
tijd kost ook geld, en onze tuinsstoelen waren er zo erg aan toe dat het goedkoper is om dan maar schone te kopen! en nu van een echt merk!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk Sietske: Geniet van je mooie Hartman stoelen...Bingo, dat is een leuke vondst ennnnnn Koop!!! goed gedaan.....wat kun je daar dan blij mee zijn he?  :Big Grin: 

Hoi Witkop: Prachtige een rode felle kleur broek en Crocs wat je schreef op 6 april 2012, ik lees nu pas wat dingen achteraf...voor die tijd was ik "moe" klinkt afgezaagd maar zo simpel is het...haha...fijne dag Witkop en welkom op MediCity.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Groetjessss

----------


## anMa

> Gefeliciteerd AnMa met je nieuwe staafmixer, hartstikke leuk...veel plezier ervan in het gebruik in de keuken....
> 
> ik heb iets bij de dierenzaak gekocht voor een vriend die langskomt...jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dat wil zeggen het is voor zijn Grasparkiet....een of ander ophangding waar de vogel op kan zitten en dan kan hij tegen het belletje aantikken...ha,ha..leuk...ook nog iets voor je voeten wat je in een voetenbad doet....cadeautje voor een ander....


Een spiegeltje schijnen ze ook leuk te vinden. De grasparkieten.
Groetjes

----------


## dotito

Ik zou ook normaal niets meer kopen, maar als ik naar ikea ga kom ik altijd wel met iets buiten  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heb nieuwe tassen gekocht geen dure ze, voor in de lente licht groene, ja wissel graag af  :Big Grin:  En een steelpannetje, en een bain marie potje voor mijn chocolade te smelten. 


En mijn ventje zijn gsm (sony ericsson) is aangekomen  :Smile:  We hebben destijds punten gespaard bij proximus en ze omgeruild. Daar moesten we nog 50 eruo opleg betalen, en zo heeft hij weer een nieuwe gsm  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Do,
Ben ook punten aan het sparen bij proximus maar heb er nog niet zoveel hoor, ben nog maar net terug bij proximus aangesloten. Heeft hij een smartphone genomen of een gewone gsm ? Ik ben heel blij met mijn samsung txt, smartphone, nu kan ik op mijn gemakje de krant lezen als ik op de trein moet wachten, heb een internetabonnement afgesloten bij proximus dat me het 1ste jaar maar 12,5 euro per maand kost met 250 mb internet en 120 belminuten en ik kan ook zien of mijn trein vertraging heeft, heel makkelijk als je opstapt op een opstapplaats waar er niemand aanwezig is en ze vanuit Dendermonde moeten afroepen of je trein vertraging heeft. 
En bij mijn gsm moesten we ook 50 euro opleggen omdat ons ventje mij vriend heeft gemaakt en ik een abo genomen heb ging er 100 euro af en kregen we nog een tegoedbon van 80 euro voor het abonnement dat ik voor mijn dochter had afgesloten en daarvan heeft ons ventje zich dan een samsung white mini gekocht en is er ook heel tevreden over, hij zit altijd wel heel lang op de wc nu, denk soms dat hij doodzit maar dan is hij gewoon zijn krant aan het lezen :-) 
Nog veel plezier met de aankoop.

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Hij heeft een smartphone genomen ja voor 50 euro opleg kan je dat niet lagen liggen hé  :Stick Out Tongue:  En die van hem was al jaren oud(was een gewone gsm). Ja wij zijn al jaren bij proximus en we hebben nog nooit die punten gebruikt, dus kwam het nu goed uit. En mijn ventje heeft zaterdag er een mooi lederen zakje bijgekocht, zo kan hij er weeral jaren meedoen, alé dat hoop ik toch  :Big Grin:  
Tegenwoordig kan je toch veel met een gsm hé, En is inderdaad handig zo'n smartphone voor te kijken of je trein er bijna is of vertraging heeft? Wat ze tegenwoordig toch allemaal uitvinden!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: dat klopt wat je zegt.....hij had al 2 spiegeltjes....bedankt, fijne dag nog....!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ha Do, nu al de appjes downloaden en kan je ventje weer wat verder se.... je steekt er wel wat tijd in maar is toch ferm gemakkelijk hoor als je het hebt en nu kijkt ons ventje 's morgens voor hij vertrekt op zijn gsm of zijn trein niet afgeschaft is of geen vertraging heeft en kan hij lekker niksen en op de trein kan hij zijn krant lezen, zit bijna een uur op de trein en hij leest niet graag boeken... En de meeste applicaties zijn gratis voor androïdbesturingssysteem, bij een echt iphone is het duurder en de toestellen zijn ook duurder.. die GPS vind ik wel fantastisch die erop staat en ook latitude, kan ik mijn ventje bespioneren waar hij zit (grapje hoor) maar dat is een handige applicatie voor moest ik vallen ergens in het Molsbroekdomein, zet ik mijn internet, GPS en mijn latitude op en kan de politie op 30 meter nauwkeurig vaststellen waar ik gevallen ben... Handig toch ? En wat ze ook mogen zeiken over schending van de privacy, ouderen die aan het dementeren zijn en weglopen uit een rusthuis en die hebben zo'n ding op zak zouden ze veel sneller kunnen terugvinden, blijkbaar zit ik nu net bij de buren, is niet zo hoor, maar 30 meter is nog niet zo slecht om me terug te vinden... leve de technologie hoor.

----------


## sietske763

een hondenpenning met onze 2 telefoonnummers, ze is wel gechipt, maar dit is voor de eerlijke vinder wel wat makkelijker.

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ik zou er eens een nieuwe moeten laten maken, je kan sammy zijn naam bijna niet meer lezen, mijn gsmnr die staat er wel nog duidelijk op hoor... en zo duur is dat nu ook weer niet en je bent altijd bereikbaar als je hond eens op stap gaat.

----------


## sietske763

k ben echt een hopeloos geval.....heb toch weer dingen gekocht.....in kringloop,
ten 1e een stalamp met 2 kappen, leek in het wat donkere winkeltje erg leuk, maar thuisgekomen hebben we maar besloten om deze van de zomer maar in de tuin te zetten, voor een mooie zwoele warme avond.
ten 2e, dit is erg leuk, maar werkt ook niet optimaal,
we hebben het hiet vaak over water drinken; nou, heb een soort isolatie emmertje met tapkraantje gekocht, dus ik tap ieder glas lekker koel uit het kraantje, jammer genoeg lekt ie iets...ach..was maar 2.50.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ook naar de kringloopwinkel gaan shoppen.... we zochten nog een bergkast eigenlijk om onze verhuisspullen, verfspullen en andere zaken in op te bergen, staat nu op onze 2de kamer die we niet gebruiken maar dat geeft nogal een rommelig zicht. Nu hebben we een dressoir met opzetkast gekocht in de kringloop voor 40 euro en dan nog een lounge setje, waarschijnlijk komt dit van een restaurant of een pub die failliet is gegaan, rond blauw tafeltje, niks aan met 4 gemakkelijke zeteltjes, kan ik boven echt mijn hobbykamer maken, nu staat de tuintafel er wel maar die vliegt dan terug de tuin in. Ook mijn hobbyspullen kan ik er in kwijt zoals al mijn schildergerief, mijn dremeltoestel en toebehoren en ons ventje zijn werkspullen (als hij nog genoeg plaats heeft natuurlijk) en een kastje voor in de badkamer waar we ons wc papier en andere spullen in kwijt kunnen, zo'n vintage ding dat nu weer heel erg in de mode is, blauw geschilderd met vlekken maar wel echt hout, keizwaar dat ding. Donderdag komen ze alles leveren en kan ik beginnen met het inruimen van de spullen in de kast. Misschien zoeken we daarna nog een kleine kast in de kringloop want je hebt zoveel spullen voor op te bergen. Bij action zijn we een paar dienbladen gaan halen in een soort bruin en een rieten mandje voor de leibanden van de honden in te zwieren als we thuiskomen. En ook een klein schaaltje voor op de salontafel voor stylo's enzo in te zwieren en mijn sleutels enzo.... 
Nu MOET ik van mijn ventje wat meer beginnen schilderen terug om het huis nog wat verder aan te kleden en nog wat glazen en vazen graveren, ik zal mijn werk nog hebben dus maar ik doe het graag hoor, zeker als het zo'n miezerig weer is gelijk vandaag.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Je hebt goed je best gedaan. In de kringloopwinkel vind je soms de mooiste dingen voor een schappelijke prijs.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Veel plezier met je spullen.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske, Christel,

Veel plezier met jullie spullen uit de kringloop  :Wink: 

En is zoals Jolanda, zegt in de kringloop vind je soms hele mooie dingen. Heb er zo is een heel set porseleinen borden op de kop kunnen tikken voor een prijsje  :Big Grin:  En allerlei spaanse potten van aardewerk.

----------


## dotito

@Heb weeral een kookboek gekocht nigella express was heel lang uitverkocht en nu was het terug binnen..... :Big Grin:  ben zo verzot op kookboeken hé...


@Christel,

En heb het boek van Dr. Coucke ook gekocht is vanmorgen toegekomen, zag er mij wel een interessant/leerrijk boek uit. Ben zeer benieuwd naar de inhoud!

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Veel leesplezier met je boek van Dr Coucke, ik ben er nu voor de 2de keer in beginnen te lezen, het leest heel vlot als je de terminologie een beetje kent maar die staat er goed ergens in aangegeven, je kan het vinden bij zijn proloog of zoiets. 

Vandaag enkel eten gekocht, rekening is bijna leeg, eind van de maand bijna he...en nu moet ik sparen want mijn dochter moet een speciaal beschermend oorapparaat dragen en dit wordt niet terugbetaald door de zorgkas, ze heeft hypergevoelige oren maar haar oren zijn al beschadigd door het geluid, daarom zit die altijd te zagen als ik aan het eten ben naast haar of gewoon "ademen" stoort haar al.... en als ze die bescherming niet gaat dragen gaat ze op heel jonge leeftijd een oorapparaat moeten dragen...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oei.... :Confused: dat is minder wat betreft haar oren dat die al beschadigd zijn. Dat is wel vroeg hé? Komt dat dat door die luide muziek te beluisteren, of wat krijg je zoiets....
Moet wel lastig  :EEK!:  voor ze zijn dat ze alles ze zo goed hoort!


Vandaag in de zeeman nog een nachtkleedje gekocht 7.99 dat is geen geld hé

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel, Jo, Jolanda... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kringloopwinkel is een geweldige winkel met verrassingen...soms heb je onverwachts wat leuks in je handen. veel plezier met jullie mooie spullen meiden...super....
Christel: sterkte voor je dochter voor haar op maat gemaakte oordoppen, hopenlijk is er iets voor een redelijke prijs.oren zijn een kostbaar iets!

vraagje: waar gaat dat boek over, Dr Coucke, over gezondheid? ik ben benieuwd eigenlijk.. :Big Grin: 

Zeeman is een vriendelijke prijs winkel.. :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet ervan Do

Sietske: Handig he die hondenpenningen, veilig gevoel...aan het kraantje tappen in de tuin voor water? leuk dat je het tegenkwam ...gaaf vindt ik dat... :Big Grin:  veel drinkplezier....

Ik heb in Duitsland een mooie tas gekocht  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, het boek van dr Coucke, de CVS mythe is eigenlijk een boek dat over allerlei ziektes gaat waarvan de meeste dokters vertellen dat het "tussen de oren zit" en daar wil deze dr komaf mee maken en wel aanduiden dat er een fysische reden is waarom we zo ziek worden maar zijn methodes kosten heel veel geld aan de overheid en daarmee willen ze hem boycotten en beboeten, zelfs schorsen terwijl hij niets verkeerd doet gewoon achter de medische oorzaak gaat zoeken voor het CVS syndroom waar hij helemaal niet in geloofd en geloof me er zijn wel degelijk medisch onderbouwde oorzaken van deze kutziekte. 
Do, mijn dochter heeft supergevoelige oren, voor haar klinkt alles veel luider dan voor ons, dingens die wij niet kunnen horen die hoort zij wel en hierdoor is haar gehoor al aangetast want zij is al 1 van de enigen die nooit met een mp3 speler op haar hoofd rondloopt. De hoge klanken hoort zij prima maar de lage klanker daar heeft ze nu al last mee en als er nu niets aan gedaan wordt dan moet zij binnen 10 jaar een hoorapparaat omdat zij een gewone conversatie niet meer kan volgen dan. 
En nen Duvel gedronken in Duitsland Elisa ??? Fijn dat je terug bent

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christalletje.... :Big Grin:  joehoeeeeeeeeeeee fijn dat je het leuk vindt dat ik er weer ben, een beetje gek doen is leuk he? dank lieverd....ehhhh neen ik heb geen Duvel gedronken in Duitsland maar ik heb wel aan je woorden gedacht toen ik daar was en al die kerels achter grote pullen ( net een bloemenvaas) zaten...haha, tijdens de voetbalavond afgelopen woensdag keken we op een groot scherm in het hotel....zuipen maar...ehhh ik was aan het water op dat moment...ik was al ergens van af gesodemieterd, dus mijn onderrug en arm en schouder waren niet blij...kwam niet door de drank maar door het afstapje....beetje slordig dus  :Big Grin:  de pijn kwam later.... :Frown:  ha,ha,...hoort bij het leven!!!!
interessant boek wat je zegt Christel....wat vreselijk dat ze die beste man willen boycotten, ze denken alleen maar aan hun eigen beurs, de hufters....!!!  :Wink: 

och ja ik heb een lekkere geur gekocht...ik kreeg een cadeaubon van een nichtje en toen kocht ik Opium... :Big Grin:  bedwelmend lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Opium is ook mijn favoriete geur. Lekker luchtje hé? Geniet ervan.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jo...Opium moet altijd in mijn kast staan, het hoort bij de outfit toch?, zonder geur voel ik mij niet compleet!!!  :Big Grin:  je mag geen luchtje zeggen... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan denk ik aan de WC Luchtjes....hahahahahahahaha hoera de zon schijnt, ik ga zo maar eens even naar mijn ouders toe...ik heb zojuist een lange wandeling gemaakt met Bhody en een vriend  :Wink: ...ik val zowat in slaap, dus hoppa nog maar even de benen strekken ergens anders.....

doegieeeeeeeeeeee, Liefssssssss

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Die opium heb ik vroeger ook nog gebruikt als parfum, zeker op het werk maar daar was het de gewoonte dat we de franstalige collaga's een kus gaven op het werk, resultaat, ik mocht die parfum niet meer gebruiken want een vrouw van een collega had het geroken en die dacht natuurlijk dat haar man een affaire had op het werk, echt hilarisch... want het is wel een redelijk zware parfum maar ik vind de geur wel lekker. Ik hou ook wel van mannen die parfum gebruiken, kan zo heerlijk ruiken he...nu gebruik ik veel georgio beverly hills, de geld die ruikt ook fantastisch hoor... voor mannen is er 1 van dior maar ik kan niet meer op de naam komen, zal er nog wel eens opkomen, is een heel zoete reuk en ik hou daar wel van... je bent een schatje

----------


## dotito

Zaterdag naar de makro geweest een paar spullen gekocht en wat inkopen. En na een lange tijd een dia/negatief scanner  :Big Grin:  Heb me er gisteren al een hele tijd mee bezig gehouden. Zo kan ik oude dia's en negatieven op de pc zetten. Zo kunnen jullie in kort mijn lieve honden is zien, en nog andere foto's van vroeger. Toen ik ze gisteren na een lange tijd terug zag, kreeg ik een lichte huilbui  :Frown:  Ik mis ze nog steeds mijn honden. Het waren echt schatjes van beesten. Helaas kon ik ze niet bijhouden na de echtscheiding. Zijn zijn toen allebei gelukkig beland bij goede vrienden, maar toch is zoiets hartverscheurend. Ik heb nooit meer een hond durven nemen omdat ik zoiets nooit meer wil meemaken. Nu na een hele lange tijd terug een stabiele huwelijk te hebben, wil ik terug graag een hond als ik verhuisd ben. Een hond is je beste vriend die je maar kan wensen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
Jammer dat je toen die hondjes weg moest doen, door 'n echtscheiding......... Ik hoop nu, dat je samen met je partner wel weer een hondje kan nemen........ :Embarrassment:  Een hond(je) is echt een trouw maatje. :Smile:  Veel plezier met je aankoop.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,
Ja ik zal blij zijn dat het zover is dat we gaan verhuizen vooral voor dat hond/je te kopen dan  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 

En inderdaad Gossie, een hond/je is je beste trouwe vriend. En weet je heb veel achter moeten laten na de echtscheiding een huis bv, maar dat is in mijn ogen maar een baksteen.....als je begrijp wat ik bedoel. Dat kan je later nog kopen, op dat vlak ben ik niet zo materialistisch. Mijn dochter en mijn honden, en mijn gezondheid waren mij het dierbaarste, maar helaas heb ik ze moeten achterlaten. Doet pijn als ik er aan terug denk  :Frown:  vandaar dat ik niet veel op het dieren topic zit anders denk ik er teveel aan. Als je zin hebt kan je wat foto's bekijken heb ze op mijn profiel gezet. 


En hoe is het voor de rest met jou?

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik heb ook weer eens wat gekocht want het vakantiegeld is binnen...tatatatatatatata...geen Wereldbedrag maar toch harstikke fijn.... :Big Grin:  ben er dankbaar voor! ik heb afgelopen vrijdag een Mooncollar gekocht voor de hond. mooi ding  :Stick Out Tongue:  die je om zijn hals doet als hij bv teveel krabt aan zijn huid of na een operatie...je kunt het ook gebruiken als hij op een bootje meevaart, dan gaan ze niet kopje onder als hij erin sodemieterd!!! ik ben er blij mee.... :Wink: 

Christel: Ach lachen zeg om dat verhaal van de parfum...ik zie het helemaal voor mij...wat een jaloerse vrouw dan zeg.., slechte zaak als je jaloers moet zijn  :Frown:  dan maar "thuis" genieten van je Goddelijke Parfum !  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wauw..

Dootje: Heeeeeeeeeeel verdrietig zonder je dieren...achterlaten is verschrikkelijk..dat spijt mij voor jou lieverd... :Embarrassment:  Liefsssssssssssss

Gossie: Heb jij al iets kunen kopen? ik vergeet het om op te schrijven hier, amar het is zo leuk om te lezen van iedereen...plantjes voor de tuin?? pluk de dag...Greetzzzzz  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag weer eens de NL economie gaan sponsoren... Mijn dochter had gisteren op FB een berichtje gestuurd dat de producten van John Frieda, bij Etos, 1 kopen en 1 gratis stond. Normaal waren we echt niet van plan om dit weekend naar Axel te rijden maar ja, meiden he... En die producten van John Frieda zijn echt wel heel goed voor haar lange gekrulde haar dus ja toch maar naar NL gereden en in Axel hadden ze het niet allemaal meer dus doorgereden naar Terneuzen, nog nooit geweest maar toch wel blijkbaar een toffe stad. Daar heb ik dan wel alles gevonden wat ik nodig had voor haar.. Had wel voor 70 € maar ik had 16 producten, normaal zou het me meer dan 140 euro gekost hebben, maar ze moet wel een deel bijleggen hoor... En we zijn met de wagen van mijn zoon gereden, leasing wagen dus nog geen benzine moeten kopen... 
In Axel ook naar de outlet geweest voor kledij voor mij, de eerste weken zal ik geen jeans aankunnen doen (heb bijna allemaal skinny jeans) maar daar gaat mijn gips niet door kunnen dus rokjes gekocht, 1 van only en 1 van vero moda en een jeansjasje, normale prijs voor alles 120 euro, nu in solden 25 euro voor de 3 stuks, dus wel een koopje gedaan.. In Terneuzen nog eens binnen geweest bij scapino, was solden en heb pumps gekocht, wel geen hele hoge, 5 cm ongeveer, aan 25 euro, maar het erge was, er stond een NL en B prijs op, in B kostten de schoenen 39,99 in NL 34,99... schandalig gewoon omdat bij ons de BTW hoger ligt... en volgende keer gaan we direct naar Terneuzen gaan, daar heb je alles bijeen, en een Etos, en een Lidl en een AH, kunnen we al onze boodschappen te gelijk doen. Het prijsverschil is toch wel enorm tov België hoor... En zo'n aanbiedingen van John Frieda (haarproducten) vind je bij ons nooit of je moet eerst volle pot betalen en daarna je ticketjes opsturen naar het bedrijf zelf... ik heb gewoon bijna 70 euro korting gekregen... :-) Maar ons dochter lief had een heel verlanglijstje opgesteld gisteren hoor wat ze allemaal nodig had... Ha en voor mijn dochter heb ik ook Valériaan pillen gekocht bij etos, 1200 mg, 45 stuks aan 9,95 € of zoiets, hier betaal je voor 20 pillen bij de apotheek van 500 mg al meer dan 13 euro.. Dus nu zal ze zeker goed slapen tijdens de blok en tijdens haar examens die er ver aankomen... en haar spierpijn is ook veel beter nu omdat ze beter kan slapen... Mama en dochter happy en blij dus..

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja die producten van John Frieda zijn inderdaad goede producten vooral prijs kwaliteit. Ik gebruik die ook al een tijdje, maar dan voor bruin haar. Ik gebruik nu ook haarproducten van Fekkai met shea butter, helaas kan je die in Nederland nog niet vinden aan een voordelige prijs, omdat die producten nog niet lang op de markt zijn. Had daar is een staaltje van gekregen man man.... was is mijn haar daar zacht/glanzend van. Ja heb er ook altijd veel waarde aangehecht aan goede producten. Beter een goed product gebruiken waar je haar goed mee zit. Dan een slecht product waar u haar op lange tijd kapot van gaat en ongezond uitziet. Trouwens goede producten kosten veel geld, maar als je ziet hoe weinig je daar moet van gebruiken!


En shoppen is altijd leuk, dan doen de meiden graag, daar weet ik alles van. En wij trouwens doen dat ook graag hé  :Big Grin: ......alvast veel plezier met jullie aankopen  :Wink: 


Ik heb een paar wandelschoenen(sneakers) van geox gekocht. Vind dat zo zalig om mee te stappen.

----------


## christel1

Do, ons Valérie is ook een brunette he, met krullen... dus ja alles voor krullend lang haar gekocht man man kost die me geld hoor... En Geox van schoenen zijn echt wel zalig, wel prijzig voor de geldbeugel...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja meisje kosten geld op dat gebied  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar als ze gelukkig is...... dat is toch het voornaamste he :Wink:  En geox schoenen zijn niet goedkoop, maar kan me niet schelen, als maar goed loopt en dat ik maar geen zeer voeten heb. Anders kan je het achteraf aan een podoloog geven, en dat kost ook geld.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Girls

Ik heb gekocht nieuwe tekentangetjes, plus een muilkorfje, maar achteraf denk ik dat ik het niet ga gebruiken!!! jammer vd aankoop, maar ik was wat wanhopig, wat Bhody betreft en teken....nu heb ik er laatst een spuitbusje spray voor gekocht...ik ben benieuwd of dat werkt......

T-shirts gekocht bij de Aldi, leuk van kleur en fijne kwaliteit voor zeer weinig geld....

boeken bij de Kringloop, en wat kleding, en een hele ouderwetse kurkentrekker... :Big Grin:  gaaf...
afgelopen zaterdag een geur gekocht die ruikt na Gucci, maar dit was de "nepgeur" zoetig van geur en ik bedacht mij geen moment en kocht het!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  alles hoeft toch geen merk te zijn?  :Wink:  ik was dik tevreden...de Opium had ik een tijdje geleden al gekocht....ook heb ik zaterdag nog 2 nachthemden gekocht van katoen...nu nog even passen....

Dodito: Geox schoenen....klinkt super, wandel lekker er mee weg...goed voor de rug!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Christel: fijn dat je zo goed bent geslaagd voor je kleding en je haarprodukten...toppie, inderdaad heb je maar weinig champoo nodig van een goed produkt...helemaal waar....
het is nu 8.51 uur het wordt erg donker buiten en het onweert...nu moet de regen nog vallen!!!! bah....heel eventjes dan...sterkte met de voet Christel... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

het dondert hier...........soms lijkt het wel of het ergens inslaat...
heb ook inkopen gedaan in kringloop, een pluche leeuw van ruim 1 meter voor .mn hondje...hahaa ze kijgt m nog aan de kant ook!
en een leuk jurkje voor 3 euro

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach wat Super leuk Sietske.....ja die honden kunnen al heel wat verstouwen en beetpakken, dat had Bhody ook toen hij klein was...de flos was groter dan hem en hij ging er al mee aan de haal...snoeziggggggggggg om te zien he?
een jurk? ik een rokje? hahaha...we doen het goed meid, eigenlijk zouden we dus moeten Kringlopen samen....ik weet een zaakje die verkoopt heerlijke zelfgebakken appeltaart met slagroom...na de vakantie afspreken!!!!  :Big Grin:  ik trakteer !!!!
Liefssssssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Crocs slippers en voor mijn ventje ook in de makro ze stonden in aanbieding. Die zijn niet zo duur en lopen heel goed. 2 rokjes in de solden, en een set Italiaanse borden die ik in de kringloop gevonden heb zo goed als nieuw. Ja alles wat ik tegenkom van Italië koop ik  :Big Grin:  Ziet dat graag Italiaanse spullen. Moet natuurlijk wel in goede staat zijn hé. 

En een lavendelplant heb ik ook gekocht vind dat dat zo goed ruikt. En een set green pannen heb ik van mijn vader gekregen.Hij had die voor hem gekocht, maar vond die blijkbaar niet goed. Dus ben ik er maar goed mee.

----------


## Raimun

> Ach wat Super leuk Sietske.....ja die honden kunnen al heel wat verstouwen en beetpakken, dat had Bhody ook toen hij klein was...de flos was groter dan hem en hij ging er al mee aan de haal...snoeziggggggggggg om te zien he?
> een jurk? ik een rokje? hahaha...we doen het goed meid, eigenlijk zouden we dus moeten Kringlopen samen....ik weet een zaakje die verkoopt heerlijke zelfgebakken appeltaart met slagroom...na de vakantie afspreken!!!!  ik trakteer !!!!
> Liefssssssssssssssssss


Hej ...
ik ben ook zot van appelaart met slagroom... :Big Grin: 
bij deze ben ik in blijde verwachting naar die afspraak....hahaha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

""" appel t aart "" natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun:  :Big Grin:  hahahahaha, dat begrijp ik hoor, en een beetje vrolijk gezelschap krijg je er gratis bij toch? Sietske en ikke????? fijne dag gewenst.....doegieeeeeee

Ik heb gisteren een t-shirt gekocht en theedoeken.(Aldi)..niets bijzonders, maar het was afgeprijsd en daar kick ik soms wel op....handig voor de vakantie of gewoon omdat het lekker zit en je hoeft het niet te strijken.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

6 vrouwen guppen gekocht

----------


## christel1

wat zijn vrouwenguppen ???? daar ken ik nu echt niks van...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey ik mis hier iets op de site....ligt het aan mijn ogen of is er een verdwijn truc gaande?????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ikke niet weten..............lieve elisa........fijne vakantie!!
dikke kus en laters...........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke moppie mal, goed Sietske...hahahahaha...ehhhhh ik was effe in de war concludeer ik vandaag....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Big Grin:  
bedankt voor je goede wensen wat mijn vakantie betreft...volgende week zaterdag of zondagochtend vroeg.... :Smile:  liefssss x

wat heb ik gekocht denk ik hardop.... :Wink:  och ja....wat spulletjes bij de Action....kwam een mapje fotopapier tegen, even zien of dat dik genoeg is voor mijn pc dan is het leuk om foto's te printen...ik moet nog terug naar de winkel eerdaags, de parkeermeter was afgelopen, dus op een drafje weer naar de auto toe.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

verschillende kleuren crack nagellak, geeft zulke leuke effecten!
in de aanbieding natuurlijk......heb het van huishoudgeld gekocht en thuis natuurlijk nix gezegd

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

leuke spullen hebben ze bij daar bij action hé veel plezier ermee  :Wink: 

ha ha... :Big Grin:  die Sietske, deugniet!! 

een haarkleuring en wat spullen van kruidvat, en een paar topje van bio katoen in hevige kleurtjes van c&a 5euro stuks dat is geen geld hé  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Do bij C&A vind ik van tegenwoordig niks meer in mijn maat, erg he, ofwel nemen ze geen kleine maatjes meer binnen... 
Vandaag op de braderij hier 2 nieuwe naamplaatjes laten maken voor de honden se, de andere waren quasie onleesbaar geworden dus ja ons toch laten overhalen om 2 nieuwe te laten graveren en het zijn stevige en mooie dus de honden weer gelukkig en dan lid geworden van de natuurvereniging hier... Weer een goed doel gesteund ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ja lieverd, je mag wel shoppen op de kinderafdeling wat maten betreft....de winkel dan van H&M ????  :Big Grin: 
gaaf van die naamplaatjes...een succes dus...jij kunt tevreden zijn...

Sietske: leuk verhaal van die nagellak en niets vertellen...lekker uit de pot!!!! haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn overleden vriendin deed dat ook wel eens...dan had ze de kerstboom al opgetuigd...dan gingen we naar een tuincentrum toe en vonden er afgeprijsde prachtige kerstballen....nou je raad het al....de ballen uit de kerstboom werden snel verwisseld en we zwegen er allebei over tegenover haar man !!!!! goh wat lachen....mondje dicht, snaveltjes toe.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dodito: veel plezier van je mooie hemdjes....een goede prijs Senora.... :Wink: 

Neetje: denk aan de Guppen..al 1 opgegeten? zieligggggggggggggg  :Smile: 

Ik heb gisteren een mooie merkboek gekocht bij de kringloop...te gek, alleen ik weet nog niet of ik hem aantrek...wat is nu het geval? een hele strakke broek met smalle pijpen, het doet mij denken aan een skimmie broek....gevraagd aan mijn goede vriend wat hij er van vond in de winkel...tja....zijn neus krulde om...nou vooruit dan maar.....joehoeeeeee....misschien een sexy pumpje eronder....pffff of een lekker teenslippertje...airco aan de voeten is ook zalig.....vanmorgen vroeg ik af wat mij "bezielde" om deze (merkbroek) te kopen...ach een gekke bui zullen we maar zeggen...de zon scheen in mijn bolletje....ook nog 2 boekjes gekocht...toppie....

----------


## sietske763

nou, ik kwam dus huishoudgeld tekort.............dus moest wel ""biechten"""
man was niet blij...........en dan zeg ik het nog heeeeeeeeeeeel netjes...had ook al tig lakjes..

elisa, skinny broeken zijn zo IN, en als ik jouw foto,s bekijk zal het je prima staan dus aandoen die hap.
wat voor kleur is je broek?

----------


## anMa

Bloesje met korte mouwen en t shirtje beige
Maar of ik nog aan kan met dit snertweer?
Dan maar volgende zomer

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Ik heb heel veel skinny jeans en ook nog jeans met gaten in gelijk mijn zoon zegt, mama, kan je geen andere jeans aandoen want een jeans met gaten is echt niet meer voor jouw leeftijd :-) terwijl mijn dochter in mijn kast gaat zitten om mijn jeansbroeken te pikken en mijn jeansrokjes en jasje.... Meisjes he ??? Maar ik zal haar eens meenemen naar NL naar Axel daar zal ze wel wat vinden hoor in de outletstore, alle merkkledij aan een koopje.... Zal ze leren dat het niet allemaal duur hoeft te zijn om mooi te zijn... 
Nog een fijne dag

----------


## jolanda27

Ha dames, jullie zijn jezelf goed aan het verwennen en gelijk hebben jullie.
Geniet er maar van.

@ Sietske, ik hoop dat je man al afgekoelt is.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Misschien is dat toevallig want in c&a hebben ze toch normaal alle maten. Anders zijn de kleine maatjes snel weg dat kan ook. Ik heb een 40 van broek een M topje. Ha ha een jeansbroek met gaten in  :Big Grin:  zie het al voor mij. Toen ik mijn ventje leerde kennen droeg hij ook zo van die broeken. Ik zelf vind dat persoonlijk niet zo mooi. Ik zei altijd tegen hem heb je geen geld voor deftige kleren"voor de grap hé"!  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Gisteren nog een hele mooie broek gekocht was de laatste van Garcia waar ik al lang naar op zoek was - 50 % is toch de moeite. En een geklede schort in solden natuurlijk was braderij bij ons en dan ging er nog wat extra af. Hopelijk betert het weer dan kan ik er geniet van hebben. En heb ook luminarc wijnglazen gekocht in de oxfam 0.75 cent stuk echt prachtige glazen voor zijn geld. En nog van alles was 8 eruo in totaal en was er heel blij mee  :Big Grin:  Ja ga graag zo eens snuffelen mensen doen zoveel mooie dingen weg dat begrijpt ge toch niet hé. Ventje was niet thuis en heb mij is volledig laten gaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  nee maakt niet uit voor hem wij spreken een budget af en is het op dat is dat op! 


@Sietkse,

Ergens wel normaal dat je ventje niet blij was, maar zo voor een enkele keer kan dat wel geen kwaad hé  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 


Iedereen veel plezier met jullie aankopen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Sietske, ik zit net je verhaal te lezen over die cracklakjes van het huishoudgeld. 
Helaas moest je het dan wel weer opbiechten ;-) Ach, hij is er vast alweer overheen?

Gisteren nog even snel langs de Primark geweest voor een nieuwe BH. Ik heb er zoveel in mijn kast, maar stiekem heb je toch voorkeuren haha. En als die dan stuk gaat.. Sja moet er weer een nieuwe bij.. Gelukkig kost het in die winkel ook bijna niets, dus dat scheelt weer  :Smile: 

Gister ook even al mijn schoenen uitgezocht. Pfoeh, ik heb een hoop weggegooid maar nog dik 35 paar over.. Voorlopig maar even geen schoenen meer halen (ik ben er dus sinds gister achter dat ik blijkbaar een 'schoenentic' heb  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## christel1

Do, 
In de C&A waar ik ga hebben ze alles blijkbaar maar meer vanaf maar 42 en groter, small vind je daar bijna niet meer echt waar en een broek in maatje 36 daar mag je je dood achter zoeken. 
Ah mijn jeansbroek met gaten in die gaat de deur maar uit als ik ze echt niet meer kan dragen, is een g-star broek en die zit zo makkelijk... Zal ik nu wel niet aandoen als ik naar een feestje moet, alhoewel ik vind dat wel stoer staan.... 
Ha ben ik blij dat ik mijn eigen budget kan opmaken, ik heb niemand die me vraagt wat of hoe en wanneer ik alles moet betalen.... en hoeveel geld ik mag of moet afhalen dus en ik wil later nooit geen gezamelijke rekening meer, heb er te veel mee meegemaakt met een vroegere vriend, in het midden van de maand was de rekening al volledig leeg en stond al deftig in het rood en als er later 1 van de 2 komt weg te vallen dan kan je zelfs niet aan je eigen centen en er heeft zelfs niemand een volmacht op mijn rekeningen, later als ik bijna niet meer weet wat ik doe dan mogen de kinderen het voor mij regelen, nu regel ik alles zelf nog.... En ik vind het ook niet fair als je als koppel spaart dat je daar dan nog eens taksen moet op betalen als er 1 van de 2 komt te sterven want jullie hebben er toch alle 2 voor gewerkt he ???

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Bij ons in de C&A hebben ze speciale afdelingen. Ze hebben de normale vrouwenafdeling (vanaf maat 34 geloof ik?) en ze hebben een special 'grote maten' afdeling. Ligt denk ik echt aan de C&A zelf. Ze hebben trouwens wel leuke acties nu bij de C&A, laatst nog een felgroen rokje gekocht voor zo'n 6 euro!
Vind het trouwens zelf ook fijn om een eigen rekening te hebben. Ik heb zo een goed overzicht van wat er standaard per maand uitgaat, wat ik per maand spaar en wat ik maandelijks van mijzelf mag uitgeven. Werkt voor mij prima. Heb nu een heerlijk gevoel dat ik mijn schoolgeld van dit jaar afbetaald heb, de komende maanden kan ik dan tenminste iedere maand weer 200 euro opsparen (die normaal gesproken linea recta naar school gaan haha).

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: Leuk dat je zo goed geslaagd bent meid...toppie...wat kun je dan content zijn he?  :Big Grin:  geniet ervan, maar dat doe je zeker, dan doen wij "allemaal"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: Jou man zal wel een beetje gelijk hebben...hahahahahaha...een kast "VOL" met nagellak heb je natuurlijk, maar enfin mannen begrijpen niet dat juist dat "ene" lakje erbij moet komen!!!!! hahahaha  :Big Grin:  dan zijn we weer even gelukkig...yesssssssssssss maak je nagels maar mooi meid...enig...

Christel: ik let op mijn eigen euro's en dat is waardevol, maar "goede" afspraken natuurlijk ook ! ( als je samen leeft) door het leven heen heb ik geleerd om voor mijzelf te zorgen..ik accepteer geen commando's en ik houd niet van "gezag" !!! dus hoe mijn leven er ook uit gaat zien, ik wil ten alle tijde mijn eigen rekening hebben !!!  :Wink:  
skinny broek zeggen jullie ( Sietske en Christel) ik schreef het verkeerd zag ik, sorry, beetje suf...in de winkel zag de broek er blauw uit Sietske, het zit nog in de plastic zak...soms gooi ik dat dan onder in de kast met zak en al...te weinig ruimte, en dan wordt je wat chaotisch eigenlijk..het nadeel is dan vaak dat ik niet meer weet dat ik iets gekocht heb, af en toe kom ik nog wat nieuws tegen met de labels eraan..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffffff...eigenlijk zou ik een eigen kamer moeten hebben voor de kleren etc.....hahahaha ( in mijn dromen) ....

Sylvia93 : leuke foto van jou en het poesenkind..... :Wink:  met al die schoenen puilt bij jou dus ook de boel uit.....haha....een BH die fijn zit is onbetaalbaar!

ik ben een broeken vrouw....vroeger altijd superstrak en tegenwoordig vindt ik het wel fijn als ze losser zitten, dus ik hoop dat ik die bewuste broek nog eens aantrek...ik neem het niet mee op vakantie want daar zit ik nogal afgelegen...je moet ook nog adem kunnen halen met zo'n broek aan en op een boerderij wil je wat makkelijks aan toch? ben heel benieuwd hoe het er is!!!! het is 25 km van de grote plaats Beaune vandaan...schrijf ik dat zo goed Christel?? Veilly heb ik ook gehoord....ehhh ik moet nog wat verkennen....
prettige dag allen..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Beaune ken ik wel ligt ergens op de weg als we naar de Ardèche reden vroeger, heel veel vroeger, Veilly, ik ken vieillir dat is ouder worden dus... En ja mijn broeken zijn meestal skinny jeans dus, heb er wel met iets bredere pijpen ook maar niet die superbrede pijpen want dat maakt me te klein.... En ik ben ook een minirokjes vrouw hoor, ofwel een lange broek ofwel een smal jeansrokje of ander rokje dan lijken mijn benen weer wat langer...of een shortje. De meeste broeken die ik koop zijn van Only of Vero Moda maar dan wel altijd in solden dus, G-Star heb ik er maar 1 van omdat die echt redelijk duur zijn... en verder als mijn dochter in een broek niet meer ingaat en ze wil ze wegdoen dan pas ik ze eerst hoor voor ze weg mogen.... zelfde met topjes, bloesjes en pulls... 
En Syl, waar ik ga hebben ze blijkbaar nog enkel grote maten te koop...erg hoor als je en fijn en klein bent en je vindt alles maar vanaf maat 42.... dus ja moet ik wel naar boetieks gaan en daar mijn jeans en andere dingens gaan kopen dus meestal in de outlet store in Axel als ik naar NL ga.... ze kennen ons daar al heel goed dus... 
Nog een fijne dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik heb 2 paar teenslippers gekocht, van die plastic gevallen met een leuk printje erop....super zacht aan de voeten...ik heb er meerdere winkels voor bezocht want het moet vooral "zacht" zijn aan mijn voeten anders kan ik er niet mee klepperen... :Big Grin:  een haarband kwam ik er tevens tegen met een stukje doek er aan vast... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zag leuke hemdjes voor buiten bij de H&M maar toen kwam ik er achter dat mijn parkeermeter al een half uur afgelopen was...oeps....help....en toen lag de bril n og bij de vorige winkel en toen moest ikkkkkkkk, pfffffffffffffffff ken je dat gevoel???? haha  :Big Grin:  compleet gek wordt je als je alles in een rap/snel tempo wil doen, en nu moet ik dus bijkomen achter de pc omdat ik "bekaf" ben...ik heb 2 krakelingen naar binnen gepropt, dat voelde goed aan....nu maar eens wat actiever worden, want zo'n pc is een kleine stille verslaving !!!!! dagggggggggggggg

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik heb mijzelf vandaag getrakteerd!!!
Ik heb een telefoonhoesje gekocht voor mijn telefoon. 
En een mooi boek besteld! Van Carry Slee brainwash

Ik vind dat ik mmijzelf mag trakteren omdt ik ondanks alles toch overmag en omdat het zo goed op stage gaat. En omdat ik al mijn rekentoetsen heb gehaald!

----------


## anMa

3 tuinfakkels om aan te steken op mijn verjaardag het was gelukkig droog en heel gezellig.

----------


## gossie

jazeker, een mooi boek van "GNOME LIFE".......... Zeer interessant.
Allemaal lege bladzijden.............

----------


## Raimun

> jazeker, een mooi boek van "GNOME LIFE".......... Zeer interessant.
> Allemaal lege bladzijden.............




""_Hoewel GNOME gebruiksvriendelijk is ,is het 'n groot en complex geheel en vereist
het enige training om het efficient te gebruiken .
Om dat te vereenvoudigen zijn er handige naslagwerken te vinden ! ""_(uitleg volgens GNOME !! )

Blijkbaar heb jij zo'n naslagwerk op de kop kunnen tikken Gossie ...
Die lege bladzijden lijken me dus vrij" handig" om zonder ' moeite ' de zaak onder de knie te krijgen .. :Cool:

----------


## dotito

we hebben ons eigen getrakteerd op een nieuwe smartphone na 16.00 u komen ze hem brengen  :Big Grin:  niet dat de mijne niet meer werkt of zo. Maar mijn man was niet zo tevreden van zijne gsm. Dan zijn we maar overgeschakeld naar telenet waar we voor 1 euro een mooie gsm ter waarde van 250 euro kon uitkiezen. Daar we toch al bij telenet waren waar we onze digicorder bij hebben en internet dus kwam het gsm abonnement goedkoper uit.


Dan ook vorige week ook enkele koopjes gedaan paar broeken van vera moda, jasje, kleedje, en nog een paar dingen. Ook voor de dochter enkele dingen gekocht. Dan ook nog een manicure set gekocht voor u nagels te laten blinken en te verzorgen, en een body scrub met olie met lekker geurtje daarbij. Kan zo'n deugd doen je eigen is goed verwennen hé. Maar nu zal het even weer kraantje dicht zijn. Budget is op en volgende maand is er weer een nieuwe maand  :Big Grin:  A ja en in NL toen we naar centerpars gingen heb ik nog een paar crocs teenslippers witte gevonden die ze hier niet meer hadden ook tegen een prijsje. 


@Elisa,


Plezant hé teenslippers dat geklepper draag dat ook graag, en dat is zo fris aan u voeten hé  :Big Grin:  maar moeten wel goede zijn anders krijg ik pijn aan mijn voeten. Veel plezier ermee.....

@Christel,

Only en vera moda hebben leuke dingen tegen hé voor een degelijke prijs, maar G- star is wel duur vind ik, maar wel zeer mooi van afwerking.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, veel plezier met je aankoop.  :Smile: 

@ Do, 
Je hebt jezelf goed verwent, jij ook veel plezier met je nieuwe aankopen. 

Heb voor mezelf ook wat nieuwe kleren gekocht in de opruiming. Daar werd ik heel blij van, want ik ben inmiddels 17,5 kilo afgevallen. Ik ben trots op mezelf, en nu kan ik tenminste weer leuke kleren dragen. 
Yes, laat de zomer maar komen, zo niet, ook goed.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Do, welkom in de wereld van de smartphone, eens je zo een ding hebt kan je niet meer zonder, zeker niet als je alle apps'jes gaat downloaden, gratis waar je dan kan mee werken, super gewoon, ik heb 1000 mb maar ik gebruik bijna niks hoor omdat ik thuis gewoon via wifi alles controleer maar het is wel fijn als ik op de trein zit dat ik bv de krant eens kan lezen of eens op FB gaan kijken, eens kijken of ik mails heb (zeker van dit forum :-) ) kijken of mijn trein op uur is en zo'n zaken allemaal.... 
De kinderen verklaarden me gek maar ondertussen sturen ze wel al berichtjes om iets op tv op te nemen als ik bij mijn ventje zit, kan ik gewoon inloggen op mijn digicorder thuis en programmeren van op afstand, heel makkelijk dus en ook kijk eens of mijn trein op uur is en zo een zaken natuurlijk. 
En ja mijn favoriete kledij is vero moda, only en nu ook OS daar hebben ze ook mooie kledij van die niet overdreven duur is en G star, in promotie hoor anders te duur...;

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi meiden, wat hebben jullie allemaal leuke dingen gekocht...enigggggggggggg veel plezier en geluk ermee.... :Embarrassment:   :Smile: 

en ja Dolfijntje, je hebt zeker zo'n mooi telefoon hoesje verdiend na al dat geploeter op school en omdat je overgegaan bent en gewoon omdat je een lekker ding bent...hahaha...goed gedaan meissie...madammeke... :Big Grin: 

echt gewinkeld heb ik niet in Frankrijk, maar de Kringlopen zijn er heel knus en gezellig... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik kocht 2 aparte vazen, ik dacht even aan grafvazen maar niet zoals in nederland...( groen met een punt aan de onderkant) deze waren van een soort metaal, met een bloemetje erop! ik kocht een steelpan, een mooie pot ( lijkt op zo'n keulse pot) maar dan met een motief om mijn garde en houten lepels in te doen...ik kocht 2 kleine vaasjes, cremekleurige lederen handschoenen, iets van glaswerk, een lichtgewicht rood pannetje waar je eten in kunt stomen, een Cd van Sylvie Vartan, een houten rekje waar je handdoeken aan kunt hangen, een champagne-ding om op de fles te doen... :Big Grin:  en 2 mooie franse wijnschaaltjes....ik ben er zeer content mee...en dit allemaal voor een zacht prijsje... :Stick Out Tongue:  Geweldiggggggggggggggggg

----------


## christel1

Amai Elisabeth, je hebt blijkbaar je hartje kunnen ophalen in Frankrijk om koopjes te doen... 
Vandaag een soort waterzak gekocht voor mijn zoon als hij gaat klimmen of wandelen die hij in zijn rugzak kan steken met een soort slang die je kan afsluiten van 2 liter zodat je niet altijd met een fles water in je handen moet lopen, ja mama is weer goed bezig se, we gingen kijken in een sportwinkel voor mij en ik kom naar huis met iets voor mijn zoon en bij Action 2 speeltjes gekocht voor de hondjes, rotverwende nesten zijn het echt..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ja er was een hele grote Kringloop in Frankrijk...donders dat was leuk zeg!!!!  :Big Grin: 

och meid wat leuk die waterzak voor je zoon, daar ben je "moeder" voor om altijd aan je kinderen te denken...hij zal er zeker blij mee zijn, wat een mooi cadeau  :Smile:  dieren en verwennen...hahahaha ja "IK" begrijp het !!!  :Wink:  

Gisteren overkwam mij iets grappigs...ik ging naar de winkel van de Kruitvat toe waar ze veel kortingen hadden..het was al later in de middag...ik bekeek alles enthousiast, wel of niet kopen...zelfs op de hurken keek ik naar wat er lag op de planken en opeens.....floep.....gingen alle "lichten" uit van de winkel.....hahahahaha...helpppppp ik veerde meteen overeind en ik riep : " kan ik nog betalen??????" hahahaha...ik had geen horloge om en ik wist niet dat ik zolang heb rondgesnuffeld...maar een lieve verkoopster hielp mij aan de kassa en 10 minuten later liep ik met de gekochte "buit" ( spullen) naar buiten toe..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik had een grijs vestje gekocht, een leuk engels woordenboekje, een adressenboekje, haarkleuring, ennnnn een flesje nagellak....pfffffffffff bijna alles voor veel minder geld...ik liep vrolijk weer naar huis toe, dat had ik effe nodig zo'n opkikker !!!!  :Embarrassment:  tof he?

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha Elisabeth, grappig.  :Big Grin:  Je zult wel raar gekeken hebben dat de lichten ineens uit gingen.  :Wink: 
In ieder geval ben je goed geslaagd met je aankopen. Altijd fijn als je goedkoop uit bent.  :Smile:  Geniet van je aankopen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: dank je wel...ja ik ben altijd blij met mijn aankopen...heerlijk...de haarkleur zit er al in...vanmorgen later op de ochtend gedaan...eerst schrijven en toen mijn haren gedaan..( pfff wat een tijdrovend werkje zeg ) maar het moet...met de zon bleekt de boel ( haren) dus het werd tijd voor een opfriskleurtje  :Stick Out Tongue: 
hoe is het met je kamer afgelopen???? ehh dat hoor ik misschien op een ander topic.... :Big Grin: 
fijne dag...het is in Nederland nogal herfstig...veel wind, dan weer wat zon, dan een regenbui.....vreemd zomerweer....
tijd om winkels in te duiken of toch maar niet.... :Wink: 
Dagggggggggggggggg

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja ik moet er nog aan wennen hoor aan mijn smartphone, maar ik vind tot hiertoe enorm gemakkelijk en plezant dat je er zo van alles mee kan doen. En ook als je ergens bent dat je u FB kan checken/lezen. Ja denk ook wel eens dat je zoiets hebt dat je dat niet meer kan missen  :Wink: 

Ja heb het wel gezien op de foto's dat u hondjes verwende nesten zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


@Elisa,

Ja eens je aandachtig aan winkelen bent gaat de tijd snel voorbij hé! In ieder geval heel veel plezier  :Stick Out Tongue:  met je spulletjes. Is van de kleine dingen dat een mens moet/kan van genieten"toch". En zeker in kruitvat kun je leuke dingen kopen tegen een prijsje. En als het dan nog afgeprijsd is is het helemaal goed meegenomen  :Wink: 


Vorige week ging ik met mijn ventje wandelen bij ons in dorp. Niet dat ik op zoek was naar een paar schoenen, maar als ik er tegen kwam liet ze zeker niet liggen. Toen kwam ik toevallig een paar sandalen van GEOX tegen maat 37 ikke blij  :Big Grin:  natuurlijk just diegene die ik wou, en dan nog is min 20 % op de afgeprijsde prijs mijn dagje kon toen niet meer stuk.

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Ja met een smartieke moet je leren werken he ? Maar we hebben met een pc ook moeten leren werken dus dat komt wel hoor, stillekes aan, alhoewel ik er sneller weg mee was dan mijn kinderen ooit gedacht hadden, zij hebben nog geen smartphone. Wat ik een handig app vind is de buienradar voor je plaats instellen, je kan echt bijna op de minuut zien wanneer het gaat beginnen gieten hier in ons landje :-) En ook de app om mijn digicorder van op afstand te programmeren, niet alle zenders kan je programmeren maar toch een groot deel, heel handig als je dochter smst van mama kan je dat eens opnemen deze avond als ik in Lokeren zit.... 
Ben met mijn dochter gaan shoppen, ze heeft nog een bikini gekocht, een zonnebril en een topje en mama kapot van de rugpijn dus ook al heb ik daar meer op een bank gezeten dan mee rondgelopen... 

Ja en de honden zijn nu eenmaal verwende nesten, kleine kater wordt hier ook al een verwend nest hoor, allemaal speeltjes en veel eten.... Milo'ke vechterke met mijne sammy, allé spelen he, niet vechten...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi meiden Do en Christel:  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb ook een smartphone denk ik....pfff ik weet dat niet eens...ik kan er prachtige foto's mee maken...veel sms kunnen er opgeslagen worden. :Wink: ...als er ergens wifi is dan kan ik internetten, maar ik heb een prepaid kaart, dus ik kan beperkt internetten....misschien wordt dat nog eens anders maar voorlopig niet....ik moest erg aan mijn nieuwe mobiel wennen, maar nu vindt ik het een zalig en prachtig apparaat....ja ik moest ook erg aan een computer wennen maar het is fantastisch natuurlijk al die technieken dat je elkaar kunt schrijven etc....als je ziek bent en niet na buiten kunt door de pijn etc dan kun je soms altijd nog even achter de pc zitten en contact maken met de buitenwereld...de Nederlanders en Belgen komen elkaar hier tegen en dat is ontzettend leuk en bijzonder....

geniet van jullie aankopen, ik duik vandaag of morgen de winkel ook wel ergens weer in, want kortingen daar ben ik "dol" op....ach wie niet.....en nu moet ik zo snel achter die pc vandaag want mijn rug en gewrichten worden giga stram....dag girls....fijne dag, ondanks de pijn die jullie hebben...
Dikke kus xxx van Elisa...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, de foto's die ik getrokken heb van mijn sammy monster en de kater Milo waren ook genomen met mijn smarthieke hoor. En eens je goed weg bent met alles wat erop staat dan is het gewoon zalig, zelfs nationaal gezondheidsforum staat erop maar kan het niet echt lezen, is te klein, Facebook gaat wel hoor en mijn krant lezen ook. Denk dat de kinderen binnenkort ook wel zullen overstappen op een smartfone, nu heb ik nog een abonnement van 12,5 euro voor 120 belminuten, 1040 mb internet wat ik dus nooit gebruik en onbeperkt sms'en. Na een jaar wordt het wel 25 euro maar tegen dan kan mijn dochter zelf haar abonnement betalen want eens ze werk heeft zijn die kosten voor haar. 
En blij dat internet bestaat zo leer je een heel andere wereld kennen, we hebben onze 1ste pc gekocht toen mijn zoon een jaar of 4 was, ze zijn ermee opgegroeid en hebben toch al zeker 15 jaar internet, zalig gewoon

----------


## jolanda27

Vrijdag was hier jaarmarkt. Dan zijn er altijd winkeliers die kleding voor een "habbekrats" wegdoen. Heb twee leuke broeken, 2 shirts en een rokje gekocht, voor de helft van de halve prijs.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ik helemaal blij. 
Er is hier ook pas een héle grote kringloopwinkel gekomen. Yes, dat vind ik heel erg leuk, heerlijk om daar te snuffelen.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  Er bleef een heel mooi oud blik aan mijn vingers hangen. Ha, ha, mijn man ziet de bui al hangen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

een manicure/pedicure setje.....ideaal!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wauw Jolanda en Sietske.....geniet van de kleding en de mooie manicure set meiden....leuk he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  daggggggggggggg

Dag Christel: ik wens je een goede dag toe...met je gezondheid!.... :Big Grin:  Liefssssssss

och ja ik ben ook de Kringloopwinkel in geweest met mijn goede vriend..(zaterdag)..ik heb 2 mooie grote mokken gekocht plus een leuk truitje ( als nieuw) en een koelbox...en dat laatste wilde ik heel graag hebben...toppie... :Big Grin:  lalalalalala....bye  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi kooplustige meiden van de uitverkoopjes...joehoeeeeeeeeeeee is jullie "beurs" leeg????????????? ha,ha,.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

ehhh wat heb ik zoal gekocht de laatste tijd....ik ben wel zuinig maar de uitverkoop daar gaan mijn oogjes van glinsteren... :Stick Out Tongue:  t-shirts voor een vriend....neus en trimapparaten...ja soms koop ik al cadeautjes in het voren voor mannen of whatever....leuke pc boeken gekocht bij de Aldi afgelopen week....goedkoop en interessant en nuttig...ik onthoud slecht en het is fijn als je er een naslagwerk op na kunt houden....verder geen schokkende en grote aankopen gedaan....  :Big Grin:  fijn weekend allemaal.....
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

das waar ook, elisa, was dit topic vergeten,
natuurlijk is er gekocht!!!!
gi in de uitverkoop (van een heeeeele dure zaak) 2 skinny spijkerbroeken, 1 witte en 1 spijkerkleur.....voor de prijs van................7.50 per stuk!!!!
(en t leukste was.......zeker 3 maten kleiner!!!)
en natuurlijk weer in drogisten geweest enz enz...

----------


## christel1

Heel veel werkmateriaal gaan kopen bij Gamma om de kamer te kunnen maken voor mijn logé volgend schooljaar, 't wordt tijd dat we er aan beginnen want op 3 september begint het nieuwe schooljaar terug, de 1ste week kan hij wel in mijn dochter haar bed omdat ze op vakantie is en daarna vanaf de 15de ook voor 2 weken omdat ze dan ook op vakantie is maar we willen het zo snel mogelijk gedaan hebben, dat wordt nog een slagje doorgeven, deze week en volgend weekend en hopelijk zitten we dan al heel ver...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, dat voelt fijn hé, als je een paar maten kleiner kunt kopen. Veel plezier ervan. 

@Elisabeth, ook lekker wezen shoppen. Groot gelijk, daar krijg je wel een feel good gevoel van hé? Konden we dat maar vasthouden. Veel plezier met je nieuwe aankopen.

@ Christel, sterkte met het klussen. Daar gaat toch altijd meer tijd in zitten dan je denkt.

----------


## christel1

Ik denk het ook Jolanda en ik voel nu mijn rug en heup al niet meer, stik veel pijn en we hebben nog maar enkel de zolder leeggeruimd en de gipsplaten naar boven gedragen. Maar we gaan wat jongelui bijeen halen die eens de handen uit de mouwen mogen steken hoor en dan komt dat wel goed.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hey meid.....Leukkkkkkk zulke broeken, en vooral van mooie kwaliteit....goed gescoord lady...toppie  :Stick Out Tongue:  en de drogist si blij met zo'n vrolijke klant....hahahahahaha...je helpt de economie....doegie....Have Fun.... :Big Grin:  

Christel: och ja dat is ook zo...je krijgt een loge...(heel speciaal) gezellig..succes met de zolder opruimen en de boel stylen!!!! denk aan je ledematen, "niet" overdrijven.... :Stick Out Tongue:  sterkte....

Jolanda: jij bent al uitgeklust he?  :Stick Out Tongue: , dus dan is de energie wel wel weer effe op, maar er blijft altijd wat te wensen en te kopen hoe klein het ook moge zijn!! jij ook een fijne zondag Jo...bedankt... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Heb al overdreven Elisa, de pijn is echt om gek te worden eerlijk gezegd, woensdag zal waarschijnlijk de uitslag van de MRI bij mijn huisdokter liggen, ben vrijdag onder de scanner geweest en het duurde 3 werkdagen voor de uitslag bij mijn HA was, maar vrijdag tel ik er al niet meer bij, dus misschien woensdagavond of donderdagavond. Dan zullen we meer weten over mijn rugje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Christel....voorzichtig maar.....succes met de uitslag...help mij onthouden want ik ben woensdag en donderdag druk met mijn tante....nu gaan we voor staar naar het ziekenhuis waar ze aan geholpen moet worden....en zo is er vaak wel iets wat ik kan/mag/moet doen van mijzelf.... :Stick Out Tongue:  

houd je eigen een beetje in he? maar ik begrijp je wel....ik ga ook vaak tot het uiterst maar wees voorzichtig, en meer zal ik niet tegen je aanzeuren....Liefssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melanie45

Ik vind Vero Moda ook wel leuk. Maar de laatste paar jaar best wel duur geworden. Valt dat jullie ook op? Misschien omdat ze populairder zijn geworden. Mn vriend zegt hetzelfde over Jack and Jones trouwens en die komen toch van hetzelfde bedrijf af (Bestseller). Dus let wel op wat ik koop. Shirtjes tot 30 euro vind ik ok, daarboven vind ik het te veel geld. Blazer van 100 euro is echt absurd.

----------


## christel1

Melanie45, ik koop meestal van Vero Moda in solden hoor of in de outlet store in Axel en dan valt het nog mee van prijs, anders is het ook te duur en spullen van Jack en Jones voor de jongens koop ik ook in solden. Er is hier een winkel bij ons in het dorp waar ze direct bij solden tot -70 % geven op J&J dus dan is het wel het moment. En aan een shirtje al 30 euro geven dat doe ik al niet, dat vind ik al veel te duur, daar moet ik al zeker een jeans voor hebben voor die prijs.

----------


## anMa

Een broek bij W. Besteld maar wel 2 verschillende maten want ik weet niet of mijn normale maat mij nog passen zal
Dus dan maar 1 terugsturen

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa:.....hahaha slimme vrouw ben jij...goed gedaan....spannend welke er gaat passen... :Big Grin:  tegenwoordig kloppen die maten niet meer...de ene keer koop je kleiner en een andere keer groter...ze (fabrikanten) passen de maten aan om vrouwen een beter gevoel te geven...dus de maat die altijd 40 was hebben ze "nu" gelabeld met maat 42....en ga zo maar door....je wordt gewoon belazerd en dat heeft allemaal te maken met de schommelingen van een vrouw haar gewicht....tja...haha...als je het maar weet... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik vindt het prima....een geestelijk iets dus!!!!! 

Melanie45: meid je hebt groot gelijk...kijk na je eigen beurs wat je er voor over hebt....

uitverkoop is leuk, 70 procent kan ik echt om gillen... :Big Grin:  maar het gaat erom wat je "dan" nog moet betalen....ik ben zeer kritisch.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och ik heb ook iets gekocht gister.... :Stick Out Tongue:  oeps bijna vergeten....een Serum voor mijn huid en Wondgazen...afgeprijsd....jippie  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

> AnMa:.....hahaha slimme vrouw ben jij...goed gedaan....spannend welke er gaat passen... tegenwoordig kloppen die maten niet meer...de ene keer koop je kleiner en een andere keer groter...ze (fabrikanten) passen de maten aan om vrouwen een beter gevoel te geven...dus de maat die altijd 40 was hebben ze "nu" gelabeld met maat 42....en ga zo maar door....je wordt gewoon belazerd en dat heeft allemaal te maken met de schommelingen van een vrouw haar gewicht....tja...haha...als je het maar weet... ik vindt het prima....een geestelijk iets dus!!!!! 
> 
> Melanie45: meid je hebt groot gelijk...kijk na je eigen beurs wat je er voor over hebt....
> 
> uitverkoop is leuk, 70 procent kan ik echt om gillen... maar het gaat erom wat je "dan" nog moet betalen....ik ben zeer kritisch....



Natuurlijk de grootste maat die paste me heel goed
Heb de kleinste maar niet meer geprobeerd.

----------


## sietske763

kan je die kleinere maat niet beter bewaren???......ws pas je daar straks in......

bij een kledingbeursje voor het goede doel; 2 voor de prijs van 1
kon maar 1 ding vinden....rest in mijn maat was al uitverkocht...
maar.....kreeg toen 50% korting op een bedrag van.......jaja 3,50.......en t werd dus 1.75!
een spijker hesje.

----------


## anMa

Nee ik heb m teruggestuurd
Heb wel mn andere te kleine kleren bewaard hoor

----------


## sietske763

och jee.....alweer wat gekocht;
een schattig wit jurkje met zwarte ballen erop.....maatje M, past wel.....maar moeten nog wel paar kilootjes af voor dit jurkje..of een heel strak correctie.hemdje....kon m niet laten hangen...24.95

----------


## dotito

@Sietske, heel veel plezier met je nieuw kleedje schattie  :Wink: 

En natuurlijk de rest ook veel plezier met hun aankopen  :Wink: 


Ik heb een paar boeken gekocht een kookboek van Johan Engelen van 24.95 voor 5 euro kon ik echt niet laten liggen. Is niet dat ik geen kookboeken heb se  :Big Grin:  En lekkere gerechten en desserten dat daar instaan...... :Stick Out Tongue: mm....


En dan ook het boek van Dag Zuster van Mieke De Jaegher hoe verplegen er vroeger aan toe ging. Een boek vol nostalgie, maar desondanks ook met een hart kantje.


En Loslaten en leren vertrouwen van Susannen Hühn is naar schijnt een heel goed boek. U leert u aandacht te richten op wat u echt wilt, en achter u te laten wat u niet meer wilt! Is ook een boek met oefeningen, dus ben eens benieuwd wat het boek mij gaat brengen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag ben ik in 2 kringlopen geweest samen met mijn goede vriend...wij zijn fan's van die zaken... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb een aardappelschilmesje gekocht.....niet spannend maar toch?...haha,...bij mij verdwijnen ze altijd per ongeluk,.. als ik de piepers schil of groente...pfffffff ik kocht een mooie knuffel namelijk een blauwe smurf en die lachte zo leuk naar mij, maar die geef ik weg aan iemand die laatst een ongeluk heeft gehad....verder heb ik mij echt ingehouden...
wel zag ik een prachtig tafeltje voor mijn printer want die stond op een rieten tafeltje, en als je dan gaat printen dan schud heeeeeeeeeeel de tafel mee...hahahahaha....
uiteindelijk kreeg ik dit tafeltje....ik ben er "blij" mee.... :Smile: 

fijne zondag.....

----------


## Raimun

> Zaterdag ben ik in 2 kringlopen geweest samen met *mijn goede vriend...*wij zijn fan's van die zaken...  wel zag ik een prachtig tafeltje voor mijn printer want die stond op een rieten tafeltje, en als je dan gaat printen dan schud heeeeeeeeeeel de tafel mee...hahahahaha....
> *uiteindelijk kreeg ik dit tafeltje....ik ben er "blij" mee....*fijne zondag.....


Zal wel zijn dat jij hem "" 'n hele goede vriend " noemt Elisabeth ....
( 'n kinderhandje is vlug gevuld !! haha !! stoute opmerking !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Blijkbaar heb jij nog 'n printer in "" spijkerschrift !! "" .... :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb mezelf een prachtig beeld cadeau gedaan, een engel, ik vond die zó mooi, ik geniet ervan, ze staat in de tuin. 

@ Elisabeth, leuk dat jullie een gezamelijke hobby hebben. Doei  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

[QUOTE=jolanda27;83927]Ik heb mezelf een prachtig beeld cadeau gedaan, een engel, ik vond die zó mooi, ik geniet ervan, ze staat in de tuin. 

Ik zie " jullie beide " al staan in de tuin !!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geniet van je prachtige aankoop Jolanda  :Big Grin:  Engel -Hemels  :Stick Out Tongue:  I Love It  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: die hele goede vriend is een ex..een "gouden" man maar soms kun je van iemand houden maar kun je schijnbaar niet altijd bij elkaar zijn door verschillende oorzaken !!! omdat ik niet helemaal begrijp wat jij bedoeld (sorry) ben niet zo wakker vandaag  :Big Grin:  schrijf ik dit maar even ter aanvulling oke? hahaha... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeee ehhhh kom jij wel eens in een Kringloopwinkel?  :Wink:  toedelidoki...

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth..
Maak je geen zorgen meiske , of je mijn schrijfsels / rare gedachtenkronkels al dan niet begrijpt / kan volgen ...
Heeft niets van doen met al of niet wakker zijn hoor !!  :Smile: 
Ik begrijp ze zelf soms niet !! haha .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik kom wel eens in de kringloop winkel ...aan de achterkant ..om spullen te brengen !!  :Cool: 
Voorlopig ben ik nog in de opruim / uitmest /weggooi ..fase .. :Wink: 
Daarna denk ik niet nog prullen nodig te hebben ...
indien wel : "" ben ik nu mijn tijd aan 't verprutsen hé "".. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

kringloop..................achterkant............. .brengen........
haha dacht even jouw spinsels te begrijpen en dacht aan een wc en iets brengen daar.....
na bijna een jaar......heb ik het dus nog niet helemaal door!!
dit was dus serieus.....
Ga zo door....zo blijven we allert!!!
doeiiiiiiiiiiiii allemaal, ik ga gelukkig ff van deze saaie wereld af, zonder eten, roken enz.....
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
iedereen hopelijk een goeie nacht!

ehhhhhhhhhhhhh waarom typ ik dit eigenlijk.....nou ja, snap mezelf ook niet meer!

----------


## Raimun

awel Sietske...jij hebt ook 'n "" levendige fantasie "" lees ik !! ...houden zo ... :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Deze week heb ik nog niets leuks gekocht maar dat gaat wel snel komen hoor...ik ben inderdaad al blij met iets kleins en onbenulligs... :Big Grin: 

Raimun: haha je hoeft niets uit te leggen, iedereen spreek zijn eigen (war) Taal... :Stick Out Tongue:  van vermoeidheid, van medicijnen, van belevenissen, van drank, etc....uniek dus!!
Kringloop/achterkant/brengen/ heerlijk om dat mee te maken he dat je zoveel wegbrengt...dat heb ik het afgelopen jaar gedaan en dat bevalt prima...ruimen brengt "orde" in huis en de geest....zalig, je krijgt de slag te pakken, je bent er maar druk mee...top man.....ik moet ook nodig weer een 2e ronde doen...als ik dan eindelijk eens een huis krijg aan de grond en contact hebt met de aarde, dan moet er nog meer geschoond worden.... :Wink:  je tijd verprutsen zal nooit gebeuren op MediCity....we lezen elkaar en "genieten" er soms van toch? en ergenissen horen er ook gewoon bij, daar zijn we mens voor...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahahaha....succes verder met de opruiming....fijne dag....

Sietske: Hallo mooie zonnebloem...hoe gaat het vandaag? je typt dingen omdat jij je een beetje nostalgisch voelt....leuk om te lezen hoor....het was al laat, hoogste tijd om naar bed te gaan....niet kunnen eten wat je wilt, niet meer roken, dat is heel "veel" tegelijk....eten leer je om anders te doen, niet meer roken is echt afkicken....het leven lijkt saai als je dat altijd gewend bent, dat ben ik met je eens....misschien over een tijdje voel jij je opeens een stuk fitter door dit alles...als je dit leest is de nacht voorbij....ik hoop dat je goed hebt kunnen slapen....misschien een kleine wandeling met Killy en genieten van de buitenlucht....ik kocht een zacht balletje waarin ik kon knijpen dan had ik toch wat omhanden zonder sigaret....sterkte maar weer....ehhh ik zit op het verkeerde topic...sorry, het kwam spontaan....dag sterke vrouw....Liefs...Elisa  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Een witte broek die was afgeprijsd bij bon pr.
Was te klein heb m teruggestuurd en nu een maat groter...haha
Met korting en alvast voor vlg zomer want mijn huidige witte broek is zo goed als versleten heb m al 5 jaar gehad elke zomer gedragen en deze leek er zoveel op dezelfde dunne stof
De andere witte broeken zijn van die dikke denimstof en dat is te warm ook al zijn het zomerbroeken
Deze is perfekt kan hem misschien nog n week 2. 3. Dragen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister kocht ik 2 leuke cadeautjes voor de kinderen van mijn jongste broer....educatief.... :Big Grin:   :Wink:  het ene kindje is 3 jaar en de ander is maandag 5 jaar geworden...14 dagen na elkaar...a.s. zaterdag wordt het "groots" gevierd....kostbaar.... :Embarrassment:  toen het ene kindje was geboren kreeg hij een ongeluk en ik vreesde voor zijn leven...och toch niet "nog" een broer dacht ik.... :Embarrassment:  desalniettemin kwam het goed, en zijn we dankbaar voor alle vreugde momenten.... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, 
Je zult wel een zucht van opluchting geslaagd hebben dat het goedgekomen is. Gelukkig.  :Embarrassment: 
Een leuke leeftijd, 3 en 5 jaar. Veel plezier.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Inderdaad Jolanda..... :Embarrassment:  Ellende brengt de familie "weer" dichter bij elkaar... :Big Grin:  we overlopen elkaar niet maar soms moet je samen werken!!!! ik houd niet van grote feesten, maar aan de andere kant is het goed om dingen te vieren en dat besef ik steeds meer...mensen zijn "sterfelijk" ook op jongere leeftijd...we staan er niet altijd bij stil, alles lijkt zo gewoon maar dat is het niet...Christel weet er alles van met haar tweelingzus en ik met mijn andere broer, en zo zullen er meer mensen zijn die al vroeg iemand hebben verloren....ik probeer dus maar af en toe het "Leven" te "Omarmen"..... :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment: 

vandaag nog niets gekocht...dat vertel ik de volgende keer....dag Jootje..dank lieverd...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  je hebt gelijk lieve ..... :Wink:  familie moet men koesteren .....aan getrouwde familie kiest men zelf niet ...  :Wink:  maar daarom zijn ze niet minder .....wij houden van elk met hun +/- punten ...gelijk wij hebben  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  

Gekocht ...schoenen ...... :EEK!:   :Wink:  :Big Grin:  laarzen ...eek: :Wink:   :Big Grin:  mijn man zijn stok-paardje  :Wink:  ik zal nog een kast moeten bij kopen ... :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Iedereen legt zichzelf goed in de watten zie ik  :Wink: 

Ik ging tijdje terug shoppen voor een broek en een vest, maar ik kwam terug met 2 jurkjes LOL  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Deze is op festival gemaakt


Deze in een pool centrum

----------


## Suske'52

@ lieve luuss  :Smile:  je ziet er stralend uit ..... :Wink:  veel geluk :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb echt de koopjes van mn leven gedaan......
natuurlijk, kleren....
heb zo,n leuk klein winkeltje ontdekt....2 jurkjes voor 5 euro(samen)daarna door naar een goede kringloop,
en wat vesten, nog meer t-shirts en zo,n schattig minirokje en weer een prachtig mini jurkje, een paar grijze leren laarzen enz enz, zo,n 10 artikelen...en hier moest ik.........voor dit alles(!!!!)10 euro betalen!
alle kringlopen hier hebben uitverkoop!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
betekend dat de kringlopen 1 euro dag(en) houden.? En/of heb je al najaarskleding gekocht?
Het is ontzettend goedkoop wat jij hebt gekocht. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@Gossie,
het waren geen 1 euro dagen, maar 50% korting, dus die laarzen waren 10 euro en nu dus voor 5 euro.
t-shirts waren nu maar 0,25 cent...
maar de spoeling wordt nu wel dun hoor.....want andere kringlopen zitten al een stuk in de najaars/winter kleding, en die krijg je dus alleen voor het volle pond en zijn natuurlijk duurder dan dunne zomerjurkjes.
MAAR heb weer eens mazzel; mijn gezinshulp krijgt bij 1 kringloopwinkel altijd alles voor de halve prijs (goede bekenden) dus voortaan eerst maar met haar daarheen, voordat ik andere zaken ga bezoeken.

het meest blij ben ik met de leren laarzen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske: volgende week even vertellen welke Kringloop..ik ben geinteresseerd...yesssssssssssssssssssssss  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  gefeliciteerd met al je "koopjes"...genieten meid....

Suske: och nog even en je moet een stuk bij je huis aanzetten voor al die schoenen en laarsen...wat prachtig...geniet ervan, hopenlijk zitten ze heerlijk.... :Wink:  hahahahaha...lekker zo'n man...en inderdaad ...aangetrouwd hoort er bij en daar "houden" we eveneens van.... :Big Grin:  elke mens heeft gebreken en dat hoort erbij....gelukkig ikke ook!!!!! oepsssssssss hahahahahaha  :Smile:  fijn weekend Suske...

Luuss: vrolijke lieve stalende Luuss.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hey meid...2 jurken...haha grappig...goed gedaan, huppel maar even en je mag blij zijn!!!! dagggggggg Liefssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Leuke aankopen zo te horen en echt een koopje  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Haha ja ik huppel wel rond en ben blij met de jurkjes en mijn nieuwe haarkleur  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Iedereen legt zichzelf goed in de watten zie ik 
> 
> Ik ging tijdje terug shoppen voor een broek en een vest, maar ik kwam terug met 2 jurkjes LOL  
> 
> 
> Deze is op festival gemaakt
> 
> 
> Deze in een pool centrum


wat een schattige jurkjes, luuss!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een droogmat gekocht bij de Aldi....handig voor de herfst die gaat komen  :Big Grin: 
ook heb ik een mooie scheurkalender gekocht voor elke dag van HAPPINEZ  :Embarrassment:  voor mijn mam die morgen jarig is !!!!! ze leest wel graag die bladen dus leek mij dit toepasselijk...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Droogmat, zijn wel handig, ik heb er ook een liggen. 
Alvast gefeliciteerd met je moeder. Dat zal ze wel leuk vinden, die kalender.
Er staan altijd mooie spreuken op. Veel plezier morgen.

Ik heb gisteren een hele mooie rode jas gekocht waar ik erg blij mee ben. Alles was veel te groot, dus het moest wel.  :Wink:  Dat is nog eens leuk. Ik ben er heel blij mee.  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
ja vond ze zelf zo schattig dat ik ze niet kon laten hangen  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Een droogmat is zeker handig  :Smile: 
Hopelijk vind je moeder de kalender leuk als cadeau! Veel plezier en alvast gefeliciteerd!

@ Jolanda,
Rood is een mooie kleur, een lange jas?
Fijn dat jij er blj mee bent!

Ik heb niks gekocht, maar ga morgen shoppen voor een headset en usb cd/dvd-rom ding zodat ik mijn laptop weer kan maken en dan via internet (skype) met mijn lieve vriendjes kan kletsen  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

En ik heb een bewakingskamera gekocht na de inbraak bij me afgelopen vrijdag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo witkop,
Oh vervelend zeg dat er is ingebroken, hopelijk niet al teveel schade en schrik en hopelijk kan de verzekering dingen vergoeden! 
Succes met de camera, hoop dat het helpt  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

De schade valt nog mee,bijna 1000 euro,maar of de verzekering vergoed weet ik niet,het was insluiping

----------


## Luuss0404

Toch erg naar als er iemand in je huis is geweest... hebben wij ook gehad een insluiping en kregen wel deels vergoeding, dus hoop voor jou hetzelfde!

----------


## dotito

Een sjaal en een japon in de hema, en een kookboek van nigella lawson heb ik ook besteld.

En in kruidvat heb ik een haarmasker/serum en haarlak van john frieda gekocht stond in promotie dus moet je daar van profiteren hé. Ja mijn haar heeft de laatste tijd veel te verduren gehad dus een goede verzorging kan is geen kwaad.

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuke en nuttige koopjes do  :Smile:  Hopelijk krijg je dat kookboek vlug thuis, zodat jij lekker kan koken gaan!

----------


## witkop

Wij krijgenook vergoed hoor
Maar toch,nu hangen er camera s,en we hadden al een alarm instalatie
Dodito,leuk,hou jij zo van koken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Witkop....Sterkte....heel akelig als iemand het gore lef heeft om in jullie huis in breken en spullen mee nemen. :Mad:   :Frown:  ..het is een prive plek en dat is nu door andere ogen bekeken...ik hoop dat het jullie goed gaat want dat kan veel impact hebben op allen die er wonen!!!! camera plaatsen kan soms zeer nuttig zijn....Groeten... :Wink: 

Dodito: Hallo keukenprinses en werkende vrouw....verwen jezelf maar lekker, dat verdien je gewoon en helemaal als het in de aanbieding is....moet er al een nieuw kastje komen voor je kookboeken? ik hoop dat je een beetje kunt uitrusten afgelopen weekend en vandaag....succes maar weer....Liefs  :Embarrassment: 

ik moet de hand op de knip houden....de maand is nog niet voorbij  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ach dat kent iedereen dat probleem....dagggggggg

ps: mijn moeder vond de scheurkalender heel leuk van Happinz...dank je meiden... :Smile:  het regent....bah....ff wennen....

----------


## anMa

Een nieuw armbandje bij de tuinen
Groene edelsteen met kristal en pareltjes
De oude was gebroken die had ik aangehouden 
Toen ik t aquarium ging verschonen...stom natuurlijk
Maar deze is ook heel mooi

----------


## anMa

Leuk dotito een kookboek van nigella
Heb er weleens een aan mijn dochter kado gedaan die was er ook heel blij mee
Ze houdt van taart maken
Nigella houdt wel van veel zoet...op tv is ze altijd aan t snoepen aan t eind van de afleveringen..
Succes met het koken 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@Witkop,

Ja ik hou enorm van koken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nu kook ik wel wat minder omdat ik sinds vorige week terug werk, maar als ik wat minder moe voel kook ik heel graag  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik experimenteer vooral graag en ben altijd benieuwd naar eindresultaat  :Big Grin: 

Wel handig zo bewakingscamera  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  wel minder dat ze hebben ingebroken  :Frown:  brr....degoutant!

@anMa,

Ja dat zal wel zijn dat jou dochter er blij mee was, haar boeken zijn gewoon super/prachtige boeken  :Wink: 
En ja dat is waar nigilla houd enorm van zoet dat klopt  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ze heeft ook gewoon lekker gerechten. In het boek nigella express staan ook lekkere gerechten  :Stick Out Tongue:  en makkelijk uitgelegd in nog geen 40 min tijd. Als je van koken houd vind ik dat je toch minstens 1 boek van haar moet hebben. 


@Elisa,

Hoe weet je dat van dat nieuw kastje  :Big Grin:  ja heb inderdaad niet veel plaats meer voor mijn kookboeken, maar ik ga wachten om er een nieuwe te kopen als we verhuisd zijn. Heb nu mijn oude boeken in dozen gedaan, en mijn nieuwe in mijn boekenkast. En ja heb een beetje kunnen uitrusten, had ook niet veel keuze hé mijn lichaam wou totaal niet meer mee  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  veel liefs terug  :Wink: 

Fijn dat jou moeder de scheurkalender tof vond. Altijd handig zo'n kalender  :Smile: 



Gisteren naar brico geweest en we hebben daar een schoenkast gevonden nog in promotie van allibert voor 37 paar schoenen  :Big Grin:  Ja ik was al lang op zoek naar een grote schoenkast voor al onze schoenen en nu heb ik er één gevonden  :Big Grin:  er ging toch een 35 % af dat is toch de moeite hé. En voor de rest bij ikea wat servieten en een klein wasrekje gekocht en natuurlijk ook lekker gegeten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je moeder blij was met de kalender  :Big Grin: 

@ anMa,
Jammer van de oude armband, maar een nieuwe is ook leuk en wat anders  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je een schoenenkast hebt gevonden  :Smile: 

Ik kwam gister terug met nieuwe lenzen, een headset en usb cd/dvd-rom, nu alles maar eens installeren en kijken of het werkt... verder ook lekker even uit eten geweest ^_^

----------


## anMa

Nieuwe sokken voor de komende winter
bij H puntje puntje. A !
En plantjes voor de vissen om op te eten
De goudvissen hadden alle plantjes in t aquarium opgegeten dus had ik maar plastic plantjes gekocht
En vandaag nog n bosje om op te eten

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb een mooie rode winterjas aangeschaft. Ik ben er heel blij mee, de andere jassen kon ik zowat dubbel vouwen. 

Alle andere dames, veel plezier met jullie aankopen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och een nieuw arbandje...mooie sieraden hebben ze in die winkel...geniet ervan...en je hebt bij AAAHHH sokken gekocht? ik kan er ook soms leuk slagen...fijn he? och succes bij de pedicure!!! sterkte.... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: geniet maar van al je muzikale aankopen....handig en leuk....heb je lekker gesmikkeld buiten de deur? heerlijk om te er even uit te zijn en zelf niet te koken...doegieeeeeeee  :Wink: 

Jolanda: een rode Jas klinkt mij als muziek in de oren...van wol misschien? lekker warm voor de winter....ik wens je er veel draagplezier van...prettige zondag....

IK ben ff zuinig  :Big Grin:  dus heb ik niets speciaals gekocht....wel geniet ik van de herfstprodukten...Speculaasbrokken en pepernoten....ochhhhhhhhhhhh  :Smile: 

Dootje: Brico en een enorme kast voor je schoenen...proficiat dit had je echt nodig...hahahahaha...lekker ding ben jij senora... :Stick Out Tongue:  bij Ikea eten is altijd knus...weinig betalen...ik haal altijd gratis koffie met mijn pasje....en de rest.... :Big Grin:  Adios....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
winter sokken heb ik daar ook vandaan gehaald, lekker warm  :Smile: 

@ Jolanda,
heerlijk om nieuwe kleding te shoppen  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
lekker heh speculaas en pepernoten ^_^

Nou helaas kon ik mn laptop niet aan de praat krijgen dus usb cd/dvd voor niks eigenlijk gekocht... zal wel later eens van pas komen zeker... 
Ik moet nog weer nieuwe pantalons dus zal morgen wel even kijken en wil ook een nieuw vest of iets dergelijks...

----------


## dotito

Allerlei spulletjes voor in de badkamer en een kandelaar met een theelichtje en hand/bodycrème van vaseline zo'n zalige crème voor weinig geld. En dan had ik er nog vaatdoeken en dreft bijgekregen omdat ik 2 actieproducten kocht  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Jazeker, een mooie Retro leeslampje bij de Kringloop

----------


## anMa

Leuk dotito zo'n gezellige bAdkamer
Wij hebben tegenwoordig alleen nog maar n douche 
Ook al ben er heel tevreden mee het schiet niet op om daar gezelligheid neer te zetten want onder de douche heb ik altijd mn ogen dicht en als ik klaar ben ga ik gelijk weer weg uit de badkamer
Voor de renovatie van de badkamer hadden we wel n ligbad
Het paste precies erin maar zehebben de nieuwe tegels over de oude geplakt en nu paste het bad er net niet meer in dat was wel even slikken toen ik het hoorde
Maar het huis van de woningbouwvereniging dus daarover hadden wij niets te zeggen
Wel n leuk douchegordijn en kleedjes maar ja geen bad meer

----------


## anMa

Een mooie legpuzzel 1000 stukjes 
Bij puzzelwereld.eu. Op t internet
Die was afgeprijsd. Met de astrologische tekens erop die vond ik zo mooi dat ik m maar gekocht heb
Het wordt weer binnenzitweer dus kan ik fijn gaan puzzelen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
fijn dat je bij leuke spulletjes nog wat extra's kreeg  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Kan jij lekker lezen  :Wink: 

@ anMa,
Jammer dat ze dan de oude tegels er niet uitgesloopt hebben zodat het bad kon blijven, maarja woninbouw heh...
Oh leuk een puzzel met astrologische tekens, zeker fijn voor binnen zit weer  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Vreselijk balen...heeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg want ook "jij" hebt een zeer lichaam....rot voor jou, ik begrijp het...ook in mijn flat is de woningbouw geweest...het hele huis is veranderd/beschadigd/in vele opzichten voor "mij" ongunstig...en de badkamer werd kleiner waardoor ik niet meer de juiste opstelling had/kreeg....een verlies dus  :Frown:  en een bad moeten missen is "geen" kleinigheid....heel jammer....Liefssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik kwam toevallig in de winkel een zeiljack tegen voor weinig geld.... :Wink: 
dit is handig als ik Bhody uitlaat want er zit een capuchon op en dat is fijn voor wind en regen...en een weekje terug ofzo kocht ik een droogloop mat voor in de gang....ik ben er blij mee!!!  :Big Grin:  

hebben jullie niets gekocht???? of wil je het niet opbiechten...(grapje) vergeten zeker, net als ik.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

hahhaha, teveel gekocht..........

----------


## anMa

Een noorse trui voor mijn man donkerblauw met grijs
Als het aan hem ligt dan loopt hij jaren in t zelfde rond

----------


## jolanda27

> Een noorse trui voor mijn man donkerblauw met grijs
> Als het aan hem ligt dan loopt hij jaren in t zelfde rond


@ Anma, die zijn prachtig, noorse truien. 

@ Sietske, jezelf lekker verwent? Teveel, ha,ha.  :Wink:  Ach ja, je bent niet de enige.  :Wink:  Geniet er maar van. 

Ik heb vandaag een trui gekocht, ik ben een koukleum, en het weer is er wel naar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Een zeiljack, nou dat komt deze week heel goed van pas, met het herfstweer nu. En de droogloopmat ook.  :Big Grin:  Ha, ha, scheelt weer met het schoonmaken.

@ Anma, puzzel je graag? Ik las het een paar stukjes terug? Echt weer ervoor nu. 

@ Gossie, een retrolampje, leuk, ik ben dol op kringloopwinkels, lekker snuffelen.

@ Luuss, ben je nog geslaagd voor een pantalon?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jootje: Geniet van je warme en mooie trui...behaaglijk... :Smile: 

Leuk dat je even op iedereen reageert...ik heb er even de puf niet voor..Dank lieverd...gezellie... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

2 flanelen pyjama in de wibra ja als die in de folder staan........ snel er naartoe want die zijn gewoon super van kwaliteit en goedkoop  :Big Grin:  


Veel plezier met jullie aankopen  :Wink: 


Noorse truien zijn gewoon prachtig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Oh handig zo'n jack  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Lol zoveel dat je het voor je houdt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ anMa
ja zo zijn mannen kennelijk, toch fijn dat jij een mooie trui voor je man hebt gekocht, hopelijk is hj er blij mee  :Smile: 

@ Jolanda,
Ja zekers is het weer weer voor een trui, jammer vind ik dat...

@ Dotito,
Oh fijn dat jij een lekkere pyama hebt gekocht  :Smile: 

Nou ik ben zeker geslaagd, ik heb een zwarte pantalon, een grijze pantalon, 2 zwarte lange mouwen truitjes (voor onder een blouse of vest, voor warmte), een rood-wit-grijze lange trui met col, een mooi blauw vest, een paars-zwart truitje enne een treinkaartje heen en weer naar belgie gekocht toen ik was wezen winkelen. Oh en nog 2 spijkerbroeken voor pap, want die had hij nodig... En met broertje nog voor schoenen wezen kijken, maar geen van beide vonden we iets leuks, dus zal nogmaals moeten shoppen ditmaal voor schoenen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Man wat is dagelijkse boodschappen doen in België trouwens duur in vergelijking met NL  :EEK!:

----------


## anMa

Een nieuw filter pomp voor het aquarium maar het water werd niet zo schoon als bij de vorige pomp die was in de nacht uit.
Maar nu laat ik hem dag en nacht aan en het water is heel helder
Eigenlijk vind ik het niet fijn om s nachts apparaten aan te laten
Maar hij hangt in t water dan kan er toch geen brand van komen???? Of wel???

----------


## kristel11

Ik heb passie en piemelbloemen gekocht deze week en dat is zo'n keileuk boek, zou iedereen moeten lezen, het is heel grappig! Gaat over twee vriendinnen, een met een sekswinkeltje

----------


## anMa

Kristel,
De titel klinkt al heel leuk ga t misschien wel reserveren bij de bieb
Tegenwoordig lees ik wel weer eens wat boeken dus die zou ook kunnen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Grijze breiwol gekocht bij zeeman
Heel goedkoop en nu ga ik weer eens proberen om een trui te breien voor mezelf
Gaat vast wel lukken vroeger, kon ik heel goed breien dus ik denk niet dat ik t verleerd ben
Heb n patroon van t internet gehaald
Heb er zin in

----------


## sietske763

@anma, hoe vind jij de wol van de Zeeman.....heb er ook wol en brei-pennen van
vindt het moeilijk breien met die zooi......maar moet erbij zeggen dat ik geen brei-wonder ben...
maar heb het idee dat je makkelijker kan breien met duurdere pennen en wol...
maar ligt het dan aan mij of aan dat gedoe!????????????
jij iig heel veel breiplezier!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhh ik heb niets meer gekocht, wel eten natuurlijk  :Wink: 

AnMa: Je visvijver thuis...ik denk niet dat het kwaad kan met die pomp maar als je het zeker wilt weten dan kun je het navragen in de dierenwinkel...succes ermee..

Breien meiden...enig....een leuke bezigheidstherapie.... :Embarrassment: 
er zit wel "degelijk" verschil in de wol....bij Zeeman kan het "voorkomen" dat er miniscule knoopjes in zitten in de wol...dat is niet erg als je een sjaal breit of iets dergelijks maar voor een trui zou ik andere , betere wol kopen! mijn familielid vertelde mij dat onlangs...
verder wens ik jullie mooie steken toe bij het moois wat jullie gaan maken...veel beiplezier dus...
Groetjes....

----------


## anMa

Hoi sietske
Zou niet kunnen zeggen waar dat aan ligt 
Met deze wol kan ik wel goed breien maar ik weet niet wat t wordt als ik het ga wassen of het krimpt of pluist
Bij duurdere wol zeker niet 
Mijn kinderen hebben veel truitjes van zeeman wol gedragen en die gingen mee tot ze niet meer pasten of dat tegenwoordig dezelfde kwaliteit is ik ga t wel merken .....als de trui af is
Voor mijn man had ik ooit een trui gemaakt die werd elke keer na het wassen langer
Die heb ik toen uitgehaald en er twee kinderdasjes van gebreid....haha
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

Halloween spullen  :Confused:   :Big Grin:  en een masker een een kleurshampoo voor mijn haar. Ja vind dat altijd zo plezant nu de tijd van de herfst dat u huis versiert is met halloween popjes en pompoenen. Zo gezellig........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> @anma, hoe vind jij de wol van de Zeeman.....heb er ook wol en brei-pennen van
> vindt het moeilijk breien met die zooi......maar moet erbij zeggen dat ik geen brei-wonder ben...
> maar heb het idee dat je makkelijker kan breien met duurdere pennen en wol...
> maar ligt het dan aan mij of aan dat gedoe!????????????
> jij iig heel veel breiplezier!


ligt aan jou Sieske , zoek niet verder !!
ik brei zelfs op m'n vingers met wol van oude truien , beterkoop kon ik niet vinden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Nou Raimun, dan zal ik het ook eens op die manier proberen, je weet dat ik qua kennis het meest op jou vertrouw..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
dit hele gedoe gaat nog steeds over mn twente-sjaal....die na bijna 8 weken ongeveer 6 cm lang is...... :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske: brei je met kabouter pennen?  :Big Grin:  hahahaha succes meid...

AnMa: Zeeman is een hele leuke winkel...en datgene wat je koopt kun je plezier van hebben...prima, niets mis mee, en ach het is toch leuk om dingen te ontdekken?  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahaaaha.......kabouter pennen.......das een geniale opmerking...die houden we erin!!!

----------


## sietske763

tjeetje.......ik MOEST gewoon wat kopen....kennen jullie dat gevoel??
maar ik had alles al, kleren genoeg en ga zo maar door...dus toen heb ik een paar brillenglazen gekocht....

beetje stom, maar het moest gewoon! de cilinder van mn ""vertebril"", dus min-glazen, moest iets veranderd worden, had zaterdag toch niets te doen, dus heb 3 oogmetingen laten doen, dus ineens super druk....maar t werd een leuke dag.
in januari worden ze vergoedt.....maar zoals ik al zei...dus erg stom, maar het moest! en nu ben ik weer helemaal tevreden ondanks dat de glazen er over een week pas zijn.
ach ja....dat ben IK...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Waarom had je een nieuwe pomp nodig?
Veel plezier en succes met breien1

@ kristel11,
Grappige titel en een leuk boek is altijd goed om te hebben  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Geniet van je halloween spullen en een masker is altijd heerlijk  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Brillenglazen gekocht? hoeveel eigenlijk...tjonge jonge zeg, je bent mij er eentje...hahahahahaha...3 oogmetingen laten doen? ben je dan in 3 verschillende winkels geweest? holimoosie...nou gefeliciteerd dan maar met het behaalde resultaat....is dit ipv roken? ehhhh effe denken..."JA" is goedgekeurd...."LEUK" maf mens ben je toch....maar goed kijken door de "vensters" is zeer belangrijk....ook in de auto...nog even geduld en dan kun jij beter kijken door de glazen!!! doegieeeeeeeee
dank voor het bellen..lief van je... :Wink: 

"IK" houd nog even de hand op de knip..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

@luuss
De oude pomp was heel goed maar een ellendig ding om open te krijgen als ik het wilde uitspoelen het sponsje dat erin zit
Kon het alleen schoonmaken als mijn man hem voor me openmaakte
Das toch raar en onhandig dus dacht uk ik koop n andere
Deze is wel veel makkelijker en een stuk kleiner 
Alleen staat die constant aan anders wordt het water troebel
Geschikt voor 50 tot 100 liter aquarium 
De vorige was 20 tot 50 liter maar de spons was groter
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske: Brillenglazen gekocht? hoeveel eigenlijk...tjonge jonge zeg, je bent mij er eentje...hahahahahaha...3 oogmetingen laten doen? ben je dan in 3 verschillende winkels geweest? holimoosie...nou gefeliciteerd dan maar met het behaalde resultaat....is dit ipv roken? ehhhh effe denken..."JA" is goedgekeurd...."LEUK" maf mens ben je toch....maar goed kijken door de "vensters" is zeer belangrijk....ook in de auto...nog even geduld en dan kun jij beter kijken door de glazen!!! doegieeeeeeeee
> dank voor het bellen..lief van je...
> 
> "IK" houd nog even de hand op de knip.....


ben bij 3 opticiens geweest.....in het kader van dagbesteding zullen we maar zeggen.....het houdt je ""van de straat"" en uit bed.
maar het erge is......dat ik bijna nooit een bril op heb....hooguit een paar keer per jaar voor de TV en in de auto..
maar mn oude glazen waren nog helemaal toppie..aleen dan dat de cilinder nu anders zou kunnen..en ik zou sowieso in januari een nieuwe bril kopen, omdat ik daar dan recht op heb (vergoeding ziektekosten)

maar er is nog wat ergs.....het blijkt dat ik 3 brillen heb....wist ik niets meer van..
dus daar laat ik de glazen maar inzetten.je snapt natuurlijk wel dat ik hier thuis maar geen tekst en uitleg heb gegeven.....
een hele goede bril kwam met puinruimen hier, ergens ""boven water""

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Oeps mop, die dag is niet saai voor je geweest...achteraf gezien niet wenselijk maar het 'brein" werkt wel eens anders en dan weet je niet meer wat je zoal al in huis hebt...bijzonder zulke verrassingen....ik heb het wel eens gehad met ketjap...elke week nam ik een nieuw flesje mee...geklutste hersenen noem ik dat.... :Big Grin:  
je moet een "tevreden" man behouden, dus ik snap dat je het nu niet tegen hem zegt...maar de pinbetalingen zeggen genoeg tezijnertijd...dan kan je nog contant betalen, elke maand of week maar huishoudgeld in een apart potje stoppen voor de glazen in JANUARI....och meid toch......succes gewenst....brrrrrrrr..... :Stick Out Tongue: .....Liefsssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik wilde de hand op de knip houden maar ik was gisteren bij meneer Aldi....

Verleidelijke dingen hebben ze en soms verbeeld ik mij dat ik wel van alles kan gebruiken..wel koop ik het meestal als het afgeprijst is....dus nu ook...
Hoogglanzend fotopapier 10x15 100 stuks....ik kon het niet laten liggen... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook nog een paar compressiesokken, het is een kniekous en het lijkt mij heerlijk voor in de winter in de laarsen als ik de hond uitlaat...en ik kocht een gepolariseerde zonnebril...het bied 100 procent bescherming tegen fel licht...dus die gaat mee in de auto als de zon soms zeer laag hangt en je erdoor wordt verblindt, ik wil dat uittesten...jullie kennen dat wel....dit alles heeft nog geen 10 euro gekocht...ik ben er happy mee... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

goedemorgen Elisa,

zit je alweer lekker op je toetsenbordje te rammen.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

klinkt als muziek in de oren, al die Aldi koopjes........lekkere sokken, die gaan dan mee naar de recreatieplas
.......en hoppa, lekker stappen zonder koude voetjes,
en dat foto papier, ook ideaal..alhoewel, het gebruikt erg veel inkt en das een duur grapje,( zegt dat mens met brillen glazen.)
ik laat altijd bij een drukkerij hier in de buurt de foto,s bijmaken en vergroten op ergggggggggg stevig papier, maar t resultaaat is altijd goeden het kost maar 1.75 n dan heb ik daar een A4 formaat voor.
nou meiss, fijne dag en een knuffel voor Bhody

----------


## dotito

Ben gisteren even langs kruidvat geweest en zag daar een lederen jasje liggen voor een prijs van 39.99. Had die even gepast en wat stond dat jasje me mooi  :Big Grin:  dacht van die neem ik mee me even verwennen heb ik wel verdiend  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu kom ik thuis en ik zeg tegen mijn ventje, kijk heb een nieuw jasje gekocht mooi he  :Smile:  Ja zegt hem heel mooi als het jasje niet kapot zou zijn zou hij heel mooi zijn. Nu bleek dat het jasje kapot was aan de naad  :EEK!: 

Nu straks terug even naar kruidvat om het in te ruilen. Hopelijk krijg ik mijn geld terug, want het was het laatste jasje toch in die maat. En anders zal ik wel een te goed bon krijgen zeker. Ja vind wel jammer, maar een kapot jasje moet ik niet hebben hoor.

----------


## anMa

Dotito
Wat een afknapper
Zo vaak als je iets meeneemt zonder te kijken 
Of als er nog net eentje in jouw maat hangt .....
Hoop voor jou dat je het kunt ruilen
Maar het kruidvat doet meestal niet zo moeilijk waar ik altijd heen ga
Dus zal bij jou ook wel lukken
Jammer hoor
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

@ Do,
bij kruidvat krijg je altijd geld terug,
nooit een tegoedbon.

ik ben weer eens bij de kringloop geweest en zag daar mooie gele kaplaarzen om lekker mee in de modder te wandelen met hond. Laarzen hadden zelfs een soort van ""binnenvoering"" zag er zo lekker warmpjes uit, en ze kosten maar 4 euro, maar probleem was, het was maat 44. Veel te groot dus....maar ik wilde ze hebben, ze zaten ook zo lekker, de kaplaarzen die ik thuis heb ziten beroerd, dus heb gewoon maar die laarzen gekocht,
en thuis wat uitgeprobeerd, met 3 paar dikke sokken over elkaar heen zitten ze fantastisch,
heb er al 2 uur mee gewandeld....heerlijk!

----------


## Suske'52

sietske  :Smile:  jij bent er me wel ééntje .... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  maat 44 .....welke maat heb je eigenlijk ???? Een paar wollen schapen zolen inleggen ....goed warm aan de voetjes .... :Wink:  aanbevolen ..... veel stap plezier ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@Sus,
ik heb maat 40.......
er zitten nu 2 zolen in iedere laars....die had ik gelukkig nog!

----------


## Raimun

> @Sus,
> ik heb maat 40.......
> er zitten nu 2 zolen in iedere laars....die had ik gelukkig nog!


Snij 3 maten van die laarzen af Sietske , dan zijn ze nog groot genoeg en heb je meteen ook ventilatie  :Wink:  ( mocht het nodg zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dootje: ach wat jammer dat er een naad kapot was....inruilen en geld terug....snik snik... :Frown:  zonde he? maar er komt binnenkoort wel weer wat anders leuks voor deze hardwerkende vroege vogel "vrouw" dag kanjer... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: hahahahahaha..ik begrijp je...paar maten te groot...als het nu maar lekker zit....ze waren vast "donders mooi"  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan doe je gekke dingen...geniet ervan....en als het over een tijdje niet meer te doen is met die laarzen kijk dan even bij Scapino boven...meestal hebben ze veel rubberen laarzen...veel plezier ermee darling.... :Wink: 

Raimun wat heb jij gekocht? stoere bokser, leuke sokken, overhemd.....ach ik zwam maar wat.... :Stick Out Tongue:  daggggggggggggg 

fijn weekend gewenst aan de lezers.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Een winterjas gekregen van mijn ventje van Diesel... keiduur maar wel aan halve prijs, wel 70 % echte dons en 30 % veertjes. Hij heeft een jas gekocht van G-Star, ook aan halve prijs want anders is dat ook onbetaalbaar, nog een gilet ook van G-Star en een pull maar die was wel van een ander merk. En ik heb mezelf een paar laarsjes gekocht van Riekers, gewoon omdat die heel makkelijk zitten en mijn andere kon ik niet meer mee buiten komen. Er liep water in als het nat was buiten, en dat zit er nu dik aan te komen, regen, regen regen. 
Nu mag de winter komen, ik moet enkel nog een paar pulls gaan halen, heel dringend want echt ik heb geen enkele deftige pull meer om aan te trekken. Misschien morgen eens naar Rosado gaan of anders volgend weekend eens naar Maasmechelen Village. 
Ik denk meestal aan de kinderen en nooit aan mij, dus ja nu ben ik eens verwend geweest door mijn ventje en door mezelf. 
Do, ben jij al in Roosendaal geweest in het shoppingcentrum of nog niet of is het de moeite niet waard ????

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth....

....sokken...hemden..truien...enz....kan ik effe mee verder ...denk ik toch ..
ik moet dat eens ordelijk gaan sorteren....voor de winter begint...
en dat duurt nog een tijdje hé !!  :Wink: 

Wel heb ik mij 'n leuk hotelletje geboekt in Papenburg ( Niedersaksen )...
Daar ligt een van de grootse scheepswerven ..Meyer ...
Cruiseschepen tot meer dan 300m. lengte worden daar gebouwd ...bezoeken is 'n hele belevenis !!
Om de zoveel tijd begint het te kriebelen en moet ik die richting uit  :Wink: 
Bijkomend en niet minder belangrijk natuurlijk  :Wink: ..heerlijke gerookte paling .. (daar in de buurt ) 
die je dan met de nodige en voldoende hoeveelheid geestrijke drank , behoort door te spoelen  :Cool:  dus........
Als ik m'n route bekijk , zou ik via Groningen en Zwolle kunnen terug rijden ...
er is daar iemand die nog met 'n stuk ""appelvla met slagroom "" :Smile:  opgescheept zit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: wat een blij gevoel moet dat geven dat Uw man dat voor je koopt...een zalige heerlijke warme mantel...geweldig...geniet ervan lieverd....verwen uzelf maar eens dat is heel goed voor jou...Liefs  :Big Grin: 

Raimun: klinkt erg leuk om naar een hotel te gaan...heerlijk om er even tussen uit te gaan om te relaxen, dat heeft een mens nodig na veel trammelant en andere drukte....het is immers een gejaagde wereld....Cruiseschepen zijn zeer bijzonder...ben je er bekend mee? dan is het zeker leuk om dat te gaan bezoeken...en wat de appeltaart betreft...die is al op, maar er is altijd vers te koop  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne zondag....
Groetjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: ik zag laatst bij jou winkel een prachtige lederen/suede jas hangen, ik weet "nu" wat je bedoeld...beeldig van kleur.... :Wink: 

ik heb gisteren bij de ANWB een regenmuts gekocht...niet heel charmant maar het zag er prima uit...een paraplu is prachtig maar bij heel veel regen kan ik dat niet vasthouden met mijn handen en hond en dan wordt ik omhoog geblazen, haha,  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus dan maar een deksels fijn petje gekocht...

----------


## sietske763

rectificatie;

gisteren kwam ik erachter dat mijn laarzen niet geel zijn, maar blauw.

----------


## Raimun

Sietske....
kijk nog eens goed naar die laarzen !!...geel en blauw gemengd geeft groen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

verrek......ze zijn GROEN!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

Raimun, ben nog even naar mijn laarzen geweest.......om ze nu eens echt te bekijken, met een heldere blik......de uitslag is; ze zijn blauw van buiten en de voering van binnen, die zo lekker warm is.....is geel!

gelukkig, we zijn er uit!

----------


## anMa

De blu ray dark shadows met johnny depp
Wat een leuke film

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Je bent gewapend voor de herfst.  :Big Grin:  Geen overbodige luxe.  :Wink: 

@ Anma, veel plezier met de film van Johnny Depp. 

Ik heb zaterdag een nieuwe trui gekocht, want ik ben een koukleum.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahaa, je bent een koukleum omdat je geen vet meer heb!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Volgens mij had jij de verkeerde "bril" op...daarom heb jij nieuwe glazen gekocht in de winkel...pffffffffffffffff lekkere mafketel ben je toch...hahahahahahaha :Big Grin:  maar ik begrijp het!!!! ik dronk vanmiddag water uit een kopje die er de hele dag staat en daar zaten 2 pillekes in die ik had moeten slikken, ze waren gesmolten maar ik wist niet meer "welke" ? ...ik heb ze maar weggedonderd want ik wist het niet meer wat ik vanmorgen had ingenomen...tjonge wat een sufkop ben ik....haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 
hmmm beter opletten wat ik doe....
en nu moet ik als de sodemieter afsluiten want de bovenbuurman komt zo bijkletsen en eten, en Bhody moet uitgelaten worden!!!!!  :Big Grin:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ik heb "niets" gekocht vandaag....

----------


## dotito

Ik heb vandaag in de aldi een expresso/koffiemachine gekocht, allee eigenlijk is dat mijn verjaardag van mijn moeder. Stond vorige week in de folder dacht van gaan is kijken of ze die nog hebben, en ja hoor er stonden er nog een paar  :Big Grin:  en ben er enorm blij mee  :Big Grin:  Wou dat echt al lang, maar die originele expresso machines zijn allemaal zo duur en deze maar 50 euro en die doet het ook goed. En heb al veel toestellen in de aldi gekocht en moet zeggen dat ik daar wel tevreden van ben. 

En een paar sloffen heb ik ook gekocht lekker zacht aan de voetjes zeker als wat kouder word  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@Elisa,
die glazen kon ik afgelopen vrijdag ophalen, de lol was er naturlijk allang af, maar moest nog betalen.....tjee wat balen!! (hahaa, rijmt!!)maar baalde echt..weer 130 euries weg

----------


## jolanda27

> hahaa, je bent een koukleum omdat je geen vet meer heb!!


Ha, ha Sietske, helemaal waar. Ik was al een koukleum, maar nu helemaal.  :Embarrassment: 
(behalve dan als ik opvliegers heb natuurlijk  :Frown: )

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Zo te horen is het wel gezellig met de bovenbuurman.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Die andere (luidruchtige) bovenburen zijn die nog steeds op vakantie?

Ik heb alleen de noodzakelijke boodschappen gedaan, oftewel levensmiddelen.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dootje: Geweldig zo'n apparaat...Proficiat, je verdient het hardwerkende vrouw!!  :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Ach do liebe.."nu" al betalen...oeps..pijn in de beurs...maar hopenlijk heb je er toch veel profijt van  :Wink: 

Jolanda: Geniet van je warme trui, lekker knus... :Big Grin:  de bovenbuurman is weer terug...ik had gister lekkage in de voorraadkast waar alle waterbuizen zitten...wat bleek: bij de bovenbuurman was iets kapot, het leuke was, hij was niet thuis...toen kwam de politie en de slotenmaker en de monteur....daarna kwamen ze bij mij voor een bakkie koffie op de goede afloop....pffffffffff ha,ha  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet zeggen, het is niet saai om hier te wonen... :Wink: 

ik heb "nog" niets gekocht, er komen veel verjaardagen aan deze maand...joehoe... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

moest een uur wachten in ZH, tijd tussen de 2 specialisten.....waarom zit die action nou daar zo dichtbij.......zo,n leuke goedkope winkel.....alleen natuurlijk niet meer goedkoop als je er zo vaak komt....
heb weer vanalles in mn mandje gegooid.....zelfs blarenpleisters :Confused:  nou ja..voor in de verbanddoos zullen we maar zeggen.....

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske.........blarenpleisters ....

zolang je maar niet op je blaren blijft zitten... !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

hahaha dat bedoel ik nou Raimun, je bent zoooooooo gevat...
heb echt nog nooit iemand gehoord of wat dan ook, die zo grappig en ijzersterk uit de hoek kan komen!
echtwaar; mijn grote complimenten en wees maar erg blij en dankbaar dat je die eigenschap/gave hebt!

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske.....
....geen commentaar... :Wink: 
....moest je door de kabel kunnen kijken ....ik zweef momenteel +- 50 cm.... :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: ach de goede "geest" stijgt op!!!! hahahaha. :Stick Out Tongue: ..leuk....fijne dag gewenst....

Ik was gisteren bij Tuinland...helaas nog "niets" gekocht....wel koffie gedronken met een sausijzenbroodje  :Big Grin:  traktatie namens iemand anders...jammie...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een hele leuke Verjaardagsmok gekocht en een leuk draagtasje waar alles in kan plus de kaart met de poen!!!  :Big Grin: 

Niemand wat gekocht? wel wat lekkers dan?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

knus weekend en smikkel lekker allemaal.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb vandaag 2 overtrekken gekocht bij lidl voor mijn matras. Met een ritssluiting. Ik zocht daar al lang achter maar meestal moet je daarvoor naar Ikea of andere winkels gaan maar nu toch gevonden. Dat wordt morgenavond een heel karwei om samen met mijn dochter die hoezen over mijn matras te trekken. Want dat gaat wel een hele karwei worden maar ik heb wel hulp hoor, zeker weten.

----------


## Lucinda44

Ja ja, eindelijk een verbandtrommel gekocht voor in huis. Zijn van die dingen waar je aan denkt thuis op de bank, maar niet in bij de drogist als je in de winkel staat. Dus gelijk maar online gekocht. En nu maar afwachten tot ie komt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja een paar leuke botten voor mijn dochter... ze heeft al 4 keer haar verjaardag gekregen dit jaar, mag gaan stoppen hoor....

----------


## sietske763

botten????
of betekent dat ook wat anders in B

ben druk met shoppen...allemaal geld en waardebonnen voor de drogist!!!
voor cremes....wat kennen ze me toch goed...

----------


## christel1

botten : laarzen Sietske, geen botten om mee in de tuin te gaan werken hoor maar met een hoge hak aan in leder, daim dus, maar wel met een fikse korting, kwamen van 180 en heeft ze gekocht voor 72, dus dat is wel al de moeite om dan laarzen te gaan kopen.

----------


## sietske763

hahaha dacht dat je botten van een skelet bedoelde

----------


## christel1

botten dat noem ik dan mijn beendergestel hoor, ja een botbreuk of zoiets maar alle B zeggen bijna botten tegen laarzen hoor, je moet es navraag doen bij je belgische vriendinnen :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ach die botten.... :Big Grin:  

ik dacht even aan hondenbotten maar dan eetbare voor je dochter...woehaaaaaaaaa wat een fantasie toch weer en dat op de zaterdagavond...komt door de choladekikkers daar wordt ik hyper van hihihihi ehhhh  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat zal zij genieten van die wonderschone laarzen....I Love It.... :Wink: 

Sietske: ach meid wat een zalige cadeau's....je bent verwend.....koop maar heerlijk ruikende en fijne creme's voor dat mooie snoetje van je....doen we er gelijk weer wat jaartjes af...byeeee

och ja ik heb een prachtige sportieve jas met capuchon gekocht....hij zit nog in de verpakking.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik wacht totdat het kouder wordt....pffffffffffff haha...

----------


## sietske763

elisa........... -lekker zo,n dikke winterjas.....lekker warm als je me bhody op stap gaat,
wat voor stof oid heeft ie?
wind en waterdicht??

ik ben ook weer op stap geweest.... 2 jassen bij de krigloop 1 hele nette, haha lijkt wel een mantel....en dat voor mij...
was 15 euro, en 1 voor op de brommer, het lijkt wel een plastic jas...geen gezicht, maar wel ideaal en dat voor 6 euro, heb m vandaag uigeprobeerd...heerlijk op de brommer..totaal geen kou gevoeld, dus een geslaagde koop,
en jurkjes enz enz...die zijn nog iets te strak, maar dt motiveert om door te gaan met 

afvallen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och geniet er maar van Sietske....ik zag laatst ook een mooie jas bij de Kringloop maar helaas de mouwen waren te kort, ik vond het zo jammer...helaas pindakaas... :Wink: 

wind en waterdicht? niet op gelet, de jas zat lekker, bij de ANWB gekocht, ik had geld gekregen...maar nu komt er onverwachts andere kosten bij inzake auto.... :Big Grin:  oepssssssss vertel ik later....
gaaf van die jas die je op de scooter aan doet...goede koop gedaan meid!!! toppie  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

aankopen bij de ANWB zin meestal echt goed, heb er zelf een regenpak ooit gekocht,5 jr geleden of langer
nog steeds werkt dat ding

----------


## anMa

Peters zeurkalender voor mijn man als sintkadootje
en een kalender met hondjes voor jongste dochter
Voor andere dochter weet ik t niet ik denk gewoon een boekenbon dan maar 
Heb nog 3 weekjes om over na te denken

----------


## sietske763

> Och geniet er maar van Sietske....ik zag laatst ook een mooie jas bij de Kringloop maar helaas de mouwen waren te kort, ik vond het zo jammer...helaas pindakaas......


eigenlijk zijn de mouwen van die hele nette jas ook tekort....maar dat moffel ik wat weg....voor die 15 euro, voor af en toe....moet kunnen!

zo, nu ff kijken naar de uitslag, of ik goed ""gequote"" heb........

----------


## sietske763

YES YES YES.........gelukt!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Bij de Lidl hadden ze huispakken in de aanbieding. Heb er een gevonden in een mooie kleur. Gelijk maar gekocht, was al een tijdje naar op zoek.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ben er wel blij mee. Lekker s'avonds op de bank.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

oke Jolanda had ik het maar eerder gelezen..ik zocht nog iets voor mijn mam....het moet wel comfortabel zitten, een beetje groot graag!!  :Big Grin:  geniet van je mooie huispak...

Hey Sietske...wat een leuk verhaal met die mouwen....hahahaha...maar die jas kon bij "mij" echt niet....jammer....heb het er lekker warm in moppie....ja je hebt "goed" gequoted??? hihi sorry ik schrijf het fout....ik weet niet eens hoe dat moet, maar enfin ik heb het ook niet geprobeerd....

ik was vorige week in Amersfoort en Zeist bij de Kringlopen....ik heb er een spijkerbroek gekocht, een dekbed, een kleedje, een plastic wit babybadje, ( daar kan hondje Bhody in) hahahaha  :Big Grin:  lachen....ik heb nog 2 boeken gekocht, 1 van Char het Medium en 1 over de belevenissen van 2 vrouwen en hun borstkanker....dat leek mij zeer boeiend...ik wilde daar wel iets over lezen!!!!! belangrijk, het kan ons allemaal overkomen! terwijl ik een paar dagen in een andere stad was woedde er hier op de 4e verdieping een brand....( ik woon op de 5e verdieping) er was veel politie, brandweer, en ambulances,....ik had mijn sleutel aan de bovenbuurman gegeven...'s avonds laat moest iedereen er van de 4e en 5e etage uit hun woning om vervolgens beneden te wachten....later kwam het verlossende woord...brand meester!!!! de brandweer is ook in mijn huis geweest om te zien of er geen brandhaarden waren...het was "goed" in die woning woondde een jonge vrouw met 3 katten en wat ratten....er kwam kortsluiting in de tv....zij lag te slapen en de "kat" likt haar wakker...dat was de "redding" pfffffffffff je moet er toch niet aan denken...dit alles kreeg ik te horen via een smsje van een buurvrouw uit een andere flat om 1.00 uur 's nachts....pffffffffffff niet saai maar ik schrok wel....nog geen 2 dagen later ben ik naar mijn huis vertrokken....ik ben dankbaar dat het goed is afgelopen...helaas kan de jonge vrouw nog niet in de flat wonen..het zal weken duren voordat dit gereed is!!! heel erg sneu voor haar!  :Frown:  ik heb een kaarsje aangestoken bij Maria....

dus ik heb heb "leuke" dingen gekocht.....och ja, van de week ook n og een regenjasje bij de dierenwinkel voor hondje Bhody....ik heb geld gekregen....jippie...tof hoor.....daggggggggggggggg
dit was Elisa....ik ben weer "terug"!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

ps: AnMa: geweldig een zeurkalender....hartstikke goed gedaan hoor....enig....dat wilde ik nog even zeggen....toedeloe  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

die kringloop is echt JE VAN HET......
grappig dat bijna iedereen hier ernaar toegaat..
ben daar gi ook weer eens geweest (was alweer 2 dagen geleden) en heb een minirokje voor.......................................50 cent!

tjee Elisa, wat een toestand die brand.....gelukkig hoefde jij niet acuut je bed uit....met alle angst vandien en erggggggggg fijn dat in jouw huis niets verbrand is!

----------


## Raimun

Dat is wel 'n " super super " mini rokje hé Sietske  :Confused: 
Bij gelegenheid maak je maar 'n foto met die " outfit "  :Smile:  en plaats die op jouw profiel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

haaha lekker niet......word ik nog meer bekeken op mn profiel......zit al bijna aan de 29000x
dus blijf verder liever anoniem...kan natuurlijk wel een foto van het rokje neerzetten, zonder dat ik ""erin"" zit.....

----------


## Raimun

.....ook goed..Sietske...." wij "...hebben 'n rijke fantasie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha, iedereen is weer lekker op dreef. Dat klinkt weer vertrouwd.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, wat akelig, gelukkig is er niks ergs gebeurd, maar lijkt me wel schrikken. 
@ Sietske, een minirokje, jij durft, ha, ha.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, ik zie jou al fantaseren met je  :Stick Out Tongue:  uit je ..... (vul zelf maar in, ha,ha)

Ik ben eergisteren ook naar de kringloopwinkel geweest, vond er een heel leuk vogelhuisje. Nog een boek over poppen gevonden voor mijn moeder, die vind poppen geweldig en heeft er zelf ook al verscheidene gemaakt. 
Ja, kringloopwinkels zijn leuk.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Smile:  Wordt je blij van.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb vorige week niks gekocht, wel gekregen.... Een samsung smart tv van mijn ventje, 40 inch, alles op en aan, kan ik straks lekker op NG via mijn smarttv. Gaat nog leuk worden hoor, alleen als je iets moet typen gaat het verschrikkelijk TRAAG want normaal typ ik blind, allé blind, ik moet niet naar mijn toetsen kijken nu (behalve als het qwerty) is want de belgen werken bijna allemaal met azerty. En het is nog wat uitzoeken wat ik allemaal van app's op mijn tv kan zetten, de krant staat er al op, facebook ook en nog verschillende andere zaken maar is nog uitvissen wat ik er allemaal kan mee doen..... kissies, nu heb ik dringend nog een pull nodig en een jeansbroek of een andere warme broek, liefst ribfluweel, lijkt me zo zalig om nog eens te dragen se.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenavond prinsesseke Christel...potdikke wat houd die man veel van "jou"!!!!  :Wink:  een Smart Tv klinkt mij Super in de oren, ik heb er weinig verstand van , maar volgens mij gingen u ogen er van glinsteren!!!! ik ben blij voor jou...A) met je Tv, maar nog belangrijker B) je man....hij is dol op jou zo te horen....geniet van al het moois, je bent het waard...Knuffel..... :Smile: 

Minirok Sietske....leuk....heb je niet een paspop of een torso waar je de minirok aan kunt draperen? dan lijkt het leuker...hahahahaha...ik maak maar grapjes hoor.... :Stick Out Tongue:  met een mayo eronder loop je er warmpjes bij toch? gnagna... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  niet teveel koketteren he? dag snoezepoes....

zeg Jootje, wat bijzonder dat jij een mooi presentje had voor jou moeder, daar zal ze vast heel blij mee zijn.... :Big Grin: 

Ik heb een mooie rode Kersster gekocht met een pot eromheen voor mijn mams...vanmiddag toen mijn ouders niet thuis waren heb ik het op tafel gezet met een brief erbij en marsepijn om van te snoepen....het is fijn om te geven!!! en het is is ook zalig om te ontvangen, daar hoef je niet voor te studeren...hihi...fijne avond, ik ga afsluiten......Liefsssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Vrijdag waren we naar Hulst gereden, daar is er een outlet van Morres Meubelen, daar hebben we ons elk een superdik dekbed gekocht met een flanellen overtrek, ja we worden een dagje ouder he en dan heb je het graag warm. 't Was eigenlijk te warm vannacht alleen in bed. Is een zwitsers merk, SWISS en heel dik dus maar wel heel licht op jou. Dus pyjama maar uitgetrokken deze nacht :-). Zaterdag waren we naar Rosada gereden in Roosendaal maar dat vond ik maar niks. Merkkledij wel maar nog allemaal redelijk duur voor een outlet. Volgende week eens naar Maasmechelen Outlet rijden. Misschien daar meer geluk om nog een dikke pull te kopen. Het is hier aan het sneeuwen, dus we zullen het wel nodig hebben. 
En de tv is super natuurlijk, nu eens zien of mijn internet er ook op werkt thuis, moet de kabel nog inpluggen en verbinden met mijn b-box (internetbox) en dan zien of het werkt....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Christel,
Jou manneke heeft jou inderdaad verwent, fijn voor je. Nieuw dekbedden, laat de winter maar komen.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Elisabeht, wat leuk dat je je ouders verrast hebt met een kerstster en marsepijn. Geven is nog leuker dan krijgen, alleen al om de voorpret.  :Wink: 
Ik doe het rustig aan met de inkopen, de decembermaand is al duur genoeg. 
Maar gezelligeheid creëren kost niets.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Mijn dekbed heb ik wel zelf betaald hoor... Gisteren zag mijn dochter MIJN dekbed en ja wat denken jullie, vandaag een aller - retour mogen doen naar Hulst omdat zij ook zo'n dik dekbed wou. En haar gsm is naar de knoppen dus tussenstop gemaakt en ze heeft zich een andere gsm aangeschaft. 1 euro maar wel een abonnement erbij genomen van telenet provider met internet bij dus. Ze moest van mij een smartfone nemen want met een gewoon gsm toestel is ze niks meer in deze tijd, zeker niet als ze werk gaat zoeken dus. En nu moet ze al haar nr's nog eens manueel gaan invoeren want haar ander toestel heeft het echt begeven.... Tof werkje voor enkele uren. Haar ander toestel had ze wel al 3 jaar en was al van iemand anders geweest dus echt verspillen doet ze niet. Nu krijgt ze deze maand niks meer hoor, heeft me al genoeg gekost.

----------


## Suske'52

Een espressoapparaat ...een juweeltje ....vernuft .....mijn vorige was 3 jaar oud ...veel mee gesukkelt ....overeen gekomen met fabrikant ...mits opleg ...een nieuw aangeschaft..... totaal een andere/ook een zwaarder model ....stiller bij het malen vd. koffiebonen...ooeeeffff..... :Smile:  .... met inlevering vh. oude ..... ik kan terug koffie drinken op een gemakkelijke manier .... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, de goedheiligman is bij jou al geweest.  :Wink:  Dat is wel prettig zo'n expressoapparaat. Geniet er maar van, zou ik zeggen. 
@ Christel, ik ben helemaal uit, als ik jou moet geloven, want ik heb nog zo'n doodgewoon mobieltje, als ik kan bellen en sms-en ben ik al lang tevreden.  :Wink: 
Ach, voor de jeugd is dat anders.

----------


## christel1

Ah Jolande, ik heb zelf al een smartfone dus kan ik niet tegen mijn dochter gaan zeggen dat ze voor een gewoon toestel nog moet gaan. Dus ja se de tijd verandert nu eenmaal en we moeten mee met onze tijd zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

wij hebben beide een mob van 15 euro, kan dus zelfs geen foto,s maken,
ik ben er blij mee.....moet er niet aan denken dat ik altijd internet bij me heb....en dan allemaal meldingen krijgen van FB, MC ENZ
miss kan je dat uitschakelen, maar als ik het toch niet gebruik is het zonde van t dure abonnement of van bijbetalen nieuwe mob.


gekocht....sja...natuurlijk...ben gewoon koopverslaafd volgens mij...en ik koop niet om gelukkig te worden, dat ben ik al..maar moet gewoon regelmatig
iets nieuws hebben, maakt niet uit wat...
heb me nu weer uitgeleefd bij yves rocher en een aantal menesen lid gemaakt waardoor ik een waardebon krijg van 60 euro bij elkaar

----------


## christel1

Sietske, dat internet kan je uitzetten he ? Anders betaal je je blauw aan internetverbinding en thuis ga ik via Wi Fi op internet dat kost me dus niks met mijn internet hier. En nu heeft mijn schoonzoon mijn dochter haar gsm ook ingesteld dat ze via een bepaalde app naar internet moet gaan. In ieder geval de factuur van de vorige provider wordt niet betaald hier, 45 euro internet terwijl ze geen abonnement had met internet op maar als je een smartfone koopt wordt dat automatisch ingeschakeld ? No way dat ik dat ga betalen, dat kunnen ze dus echt vergeten en als ze moeilijk doen ga ik met mijn internet, tv, gsm's, vast toestel van telefoon naar een andere provider, er zijn er genoeg hoor. 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## Suske'52

gisteren ...de economie wat aangewakkert .....2 bloezen ...en 1 pull .... mijn man uitgezocht ...... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat hartstikke leuk Suske, handig en bijzonder dat jou man zo'n goeie smaak heeft wat kleren e.d betreft! een toffe man dus! veel plezier van je mooie aankopen... :Wink: 

wat heb ik eigenlijk gekocht? ehh wat kerstkaarten, en vogelvoer en een droogloopmat. ik had er al 1 gekocht maar wilde er nog eentje bij hebben..is praktisch....ik ben nog niet de stad ingeweest dus dan houden we de knip een beetje dicht.... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Jippie, ik heb een mooi aansluitend jurkje gekocht voor mezelf. Heel vrouwelijk, lengte een stukje boven de knie, zwart met een cremekleurig bovenstuk, echt een feestelijk jurkje.
Ik ben er heel blij mee, en mijn man ook.  :Stick Out Tongue:  (en dan ook nog voor de helft van het geld, ha, ha Raimun, vrouwen worden daar altijd heel blij van)

----------


## Raimun

> Jippie, ik heb een mooi aansluitend jurkje gekocht voor mezelf. Heel vrouwelijk, lengte een stukje boven de knie, zwart met een cremekleurig bovenstuk, echt een feestelijk jurkje.
> Ik ben er heel blij mee, en mijn man ook.  (en dan ook nog voor de helft van het geld, ha, ha Raimun, vrouwen worden daar altijd heel blij van)


Mijn " verbeeldingsvermogen "..is redelijk groot Jolanda...
Ik kan het me levendig voorstellen ..jij in dat "" heel vrouwelijk aansluitend "" jurkje.. :Embarrassment: 
en dan ook nog 'n stukje boven de knieën !!!.. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Geloof mij , voor de helft van het geld gekocht !! ..daar zijn mannen ook zeer blij van hoor !! :Smile: 
en dan zwijg ik nog van de rest ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

haha, Jo in haar mini-jurk en Sietske in haar mini-rokje,........
fijne kerstdagen zo...helemaal opgeknapt!

----------


## jolanda27

> haha, Jo in haar mini-jurk en Sietske in haar mini-rokje,........
> fijne kerstdagen zo...helemaal opgeknapt!


Ha, ha, Sietske, je moet er zelf wat van maken. We hebben hetzelfde idee.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> haha, Jo in haar mini-jurk en Sietske in haar mini-rokje,........
> fijne kerstdagen zo...helemaal opgeknapt!


"" opgetut "" ?? bedoel je hé Sietske  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik- heb wat leuks/gezonds besteld,
een paar zakjes KEFIR korrels (bekend als een yoghurt plantje)
en ga dus zelf kefir kweken, erg gezond en een leuke bezigheid

----------


## jolanda27

> ik- heb wat leuks/gezonds besteld,
> een paar zakjes KEFIR korrels (bekend als een yoghurt plantje)
> en ga dus zelf kefir kweken, erg gezond en een leuke bezigheid


Sietske,
Ik ben benieuwd wat dat wordt. Ik hoor ter zijner tijd het resultaat wel.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Polssteunkous, niet dat het leuk is, maar wel verrekte handig en praktisch!!!! ik ben er blij mee... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Raimun: ja opgetut zal ze wel bedoelen...er nog knapper uitzien dan je al van nature bent door iets moois en bekoorlijks te dragen...een streling voor het oog toch?  :Embarrassment:  och lala...

Sietske: Kefir...is dit marokkaans...hoe gebruik je die blaadjes? moet je erop sabbelen (geintje) of door een gerecht doen zoals basilicum...ben benieuwd net als Jolanda...daggggggggggg

----------


## sietske763

@Elisa en Jootje,
nijn kefir is binnen!!!
heb het in melk gedaan en moet nu gaan gisten, over 48 uur is het klaar en smaakt dan naar karnemelk, daar moet ik dan weer 3 eetlepels van in een nieuwe liter melk doen en na zoveel uur steeds hetzelfde ritueel,
dat is het lastige, je krijgt steeds meer en je moet wel doorgaan anders bederft ""het plantje""
kefir is een hele gezonde drank, een pro biotica, gewoon goed voor alles!
dus dat wordt kefir verstrekken aan iedereen, genoeg straks in huis.

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske, dat doet mij ergens anders aan denken. Jaren geleden kreeg ik van iemand een brooddeeg, genaamd Herman, ik geloof dat het zuurdesembrood was. En daar moest je dan van alles bij doen, ik geloof wel 9 dagen, en dan moest het tussentijds gisten. Aan het eind van de rit moest je er dan ook een aantal bollen weer van uitdelen. Ën ga zo maar door. 
Het zal best wel gezond zijn wat je zegt, maar ik griezel van karnemelk, dat lust ik echt niet. Dus als het daar naar smaakt...brrr. 
Maar evengoed veel plezier ervan én goed doordrinken denk ik.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, een polssteunband, erg handig. Lijkt mij zeker in het begin verstandig als ondersteuning.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb niets leuks gekocht vandaag of wel? JAAAAAAAAAAAAA ik moest effe nadenken wat een malloot ben ik toch.....ik kwam een hondendeken tegen bij Kruitvat voor de helft vd prijs...nu 2 euro...heel leuk en lekker zacht...toppie... :Embarrassment: ...mijn ogen twinkelden en ik gooide het rappies in mijn mandje....ook nog 2 zakjes kerstchocoladekransjes met die pikkeltjes erop....ik heb er een tik van....ik moest het kopen...ook voor zeer weinig, want niemand wil het hebben....hihi...ikke wel....slecht voor de darmen maar het moet gewoon!!!! 

Sietske: Kefir plant binnen? mooi zo...aan de slag meid...en dan krijg je dus later karnemelk...zeer gezond...ik griezelde er ook van maar ik ben er pas weer mee begonnen...het zuivert je bloed zeiden ze vroeger, dus vooruit dan maar.... :Big Grin:  als je die plant laat groeien kun je er nog langer van genieten....ben benieuws meid of het je bevalt...leuk experiment zou ik zeggen...

Jolanda, je hebt ook wel iets van boerenkarnemelk die kunnen minder zuur zijn....ik moet het ook uitproberen...gaat goed...polssteun plus de brace geven een goede ondersteuning....bedan kt...daggggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb op advies van mijn fysio een skippy bal aangeschaft om op te zitten. Je zit op zo een bal rechtop terwijl je in een stoel al snel voorover gaat zitten of juist onderuit zakt. Door op die bal te zitten train je alle rug- en buikspieren zonder dat je het merkt ... balance ball is een betere benaming

----------


## sietske763

@Neetje, goed van die skippy bal,
toen mijn zoon nog erg klein was, was zijn motoriek erg slecht en hij moest ook leren balans te krijgen en dat lukte goed met die bal!
succes!!!

mijn eerste portie kefir is klaar, het smaakt veel lekkerder dan karnemelk, erg romig, net supervolle melk,
heb alweer een fles voor morgen op kweek staan.
ben zeer benieuwd of mijn darmen ervan opknappen...

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske, dat klinkt al beter. Ben ook benieuwd of het voor jou werkt. Succes, niet geschoten is altijd mis. 

@ Neetje, werkt het voor jou? De betere houding dan? Jij ook succes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik had een nieuwe plant gekocht met die grote bladeren.....vandaag hangen de bladeren naar beneden en zien er zeer triestig uit....hahahahaha....jammer, ik snap er niets van...tijd om binnenkort naar Tuinland te gaan....ga je mee Sietske? nee met jou kan ik beter naar de Kringloop gaan daar slagen we allebei wel....
2 t schirts gekocht wit....maar ik heb nog wensen...nog even wachten.... :Big Grin: 

wel ga ik mijzelf verwennen....ik heb een afspraak gemaakt bij de kapper...(al weken niet meer geweest)
bij de schoonheidsspecialiste....dat "verdien" ik na die gebroken pols en die ellendige december maand....beetje massage erbij voor het gezicht.....zaligggggggg duurt nog even.....eind vd maand ongeveer... :Big Grin: 

succes met de Skippybal Neetje...ik heb er vertrouwen in dat het goed aanvoelt!!!! top man....

je bent druk Sietske, knap dat je dat zelf maakt Kefir..ik vroeg ergens anders wat het was maar nu weet ik het weer....geniet van je gezonde produkten....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Heerlijk, je lekker laten verwennen door een schoonheidsspecialiste.  :Wink:  Gelijk heb je, en bij de massage, droom je weg.  :Embarrassment: 
Kringloopwinkels vind ik het einde. Hier is een ontzettend leuk tweedehands kledingwinkeltje. Draait als een tierelier. Er blijft regelmatig wat aan mijn vingers hangen, ha,ha. Heerlijk, als je voor weinig centen iets leuks op de kop kunt tikken.  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb pas een heel leuk olijfgroen overslagtruitje gekocht. Echt blij mee. Lekker zacht, een aaitrui, ha, ha.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 
In de tijd dat ik in Zwolle woonde, écht lang geleden, ging ik vaker naar de vlooienmarkt in de Ysselhallen. Zijn er die nog steeds? (heb enkele jaren in Zwolle gewoond, in Assendorp). 
@ Sietske, jij vind dat ook leuk hé? Leuk dat jullie samen gaan snuffelen. Veel plezier.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Oeh, veel bij moeten lezen in dit topic

Bal werkt wel, is vermoeiend en ik moet dus niet te lang op die bal zitten. Beter dan onderuit gezakt bij de pc zitten of tv kijken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda wat geweldig leuk dat je ook in onze stad hebt gewoond!!!! ik ben er geboren en mijn grootvader had een zaak in "Assendorp" ..Sietske en ik mogen nog gaan kringlopen...we zijn te druk allebei en dan is de energie op, maar het komt... :Stick Out Tongue: 
veel draagplezier van je mooie olfijf groene "AAIBARE" truitje...zaliggggggggg he daar houd ik ook van , een soort angora of toch anders....jammer da tje niet meer hier woont dan konden we koffie drinken met elkaar!!!!

Ik heb voor Bhody (hondje van 4 jr) een leuk stoer paars kleertje gekocht...de voorpoten kun je erin stoppen en er zit nog een capuchon op...ach arm dier, dat hoeft niet op hoor, hij vindt het niks maar hij weet nog niet hoe lekker dat aanvoelt..hahahahahaha...dat is fijn om aan te trekken (misschien) als het kouder weer wordt en volgende week laat ik hem trimmen...deze aankoop kon ik voor de helft vd prijs kopen dus ik "waagde" mijn kans...toppie....
ik heb voor mijzelf een weegschaal gekocht..heel handig als je post wilt wegen of andere dingen.... :Wink: 
a.s. woensdag ga ik naar de schoonheidsspecialiste, even mijzelf verwennen..de massage is voor je gezicht en misschien de schouders? geen idee dat doe ik nooit..het is bij een particulier, dus geen dure salon....maar wel lekker toch?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neetje: hoe bevalt Skippy?.....ik heb het wel eens gebruikt in de sportschool wat gebruikt wordt bij de fysio...voelt prettig aan voor de onderrug...dagggggggggggg succes...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jootje, leuk dat je nog wat kunt lezen...een klein beetje ontspanning soms doet een mens goed he? sterkte maar weer met je schoonmoeder... :Smile: 

vandaag is het woensdag...nog niets gekocht maar misschien komt dat nog...beetje zuinig zijn want de maand is bijna voorbij en dan raakt het geld op!!!!! woehaaaaaaaaa  :Wink:  en eind vd middag ga ik naar de schoonheidsspecialiste, dat is een cadeautje voor mijzelf...ik laat mij even verwennen...beetje verzorging is goed...
hebben jullie nog iets gekocht de laatste tijd? NEE???????????????? oke...haha...leuk om met jullie te praten, het antwoord komt vanzelf wel...ik ben een geduldig mens "soms" ...Liefssss  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## anMa

10 primula's voor de tuin om de lente te lokken
Het vijvertje alvast schoon gemaakt voor het geval de kikker weer wakker wordt 
dan kan hij of zij er gelijk in springen
Ziet er gelijk wat vrolijker uit in de tuin
Op tafel n bakje narcis bolletjes die komen bijna uit

----------


## christel1

Gisteren heel veel reinigingsproducten gekocht, maar echt leuk is dat niet want dan moet je werken :-)

----------


## anMa

Blu ray 300 spartanen voor mijn collectie
Ook dvd van paschendaele oorlogsfilm

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: harstikke leuk primula's...laat de kikker maar komen, en veel plezier van de dvd's... :Wink: 

Christel: haha, ik moest om je lachen...ik moest het nog een keer lezen om te snappen...JA jij moet werken als je zoveel produkten koopt...succes meid en niet overdrijven he? alhoewel dat soms ook wel eens heerlijk is om helemaal kapot te zijn van dat gepoets....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ehhh nog niets gekocht...nog een paar dagen en dan komen er weer centjes binnen.... :Embarrassment:  
mijn schoonheidsspecialiste ging woensdag niet door dus wordt het "vanmiddag" (donderdag) ach ik kijk er naar uit....lalalalalalalala

----------


## anMa

Een grote zak met spekkies..mmmmm

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zooooo het is 4 maart inmiddels en niemand heeft tijd gezien om hier wat te schrijven...niks gekocht? ikke wel....ik ben bij de Action langs geweest, de winkel met de goedkope spulletjes...I Love It....ik kocht er een glitter Portemonnaie rose van kleur...enig..
ook nog een wit houten bordje met de letters Love, je kan er een klein fotootje indoen....meer weet ik niet te benoemen...ik ben al zeer content met kleine dingen.... :Embarrassment: 

och ja...de schoonheidsspecialiste was verukkelijk...mijn huid voelde heel zacht aan...donders wat fijn, verwennerij.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, lieve Vrienden....

Niemand meer wat gekocht? of vergeten we het om hier op te schrijven  :Wink:  de fut is er even uit bij iedereen, maar ik probeer om wat items te blijven bezoeken omdat ik dat heel leuk vindt om denkbeeldig bij digitale vrienden te zijn omdat we 1 ding gemeen hebben, en dat is onze "gezondheid" !!!  :Embarrassment: 

ik heb vd week 3 kleine boekjes gekocht via internet het heet Het Gedachtenkastje...leef Gelukkig en Succesvol met een Opgeruimde gedachtenwereld...geschreven door Olaf Hoenson...2 boekjes om weg te geven aan mensen waarvan ik "denk" dat ze een steuntje in de rug kunnen gebruiken en 1 exemplaar voor "mijzelf" want ik kan nog veel Leren!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  het gedachtenkastje boekje (63 pagina's) is een methode om je gedachtenwereld op te ruimen waardoor je meer plezier krijgt in alles...ja ik weet het al, ik ben ook in het bezit van Meneer Tolle (het NU ) boek... :Smile:  maar dit vindt ik aantrekkelijk omdat het klein is maar waarschijnlijk toch datgene in kan staan wat ik nodig heb...de wijsheid heb ik niet in pacht, maar het is mooi om te leren hoe het anders kan, want iedereen draagt wel iets van verdriet mee, of andere moeilijke gedachten....
ik hoor weer van jullie...daggggggggggggg

Lieve groeten dan maar.... :Smile:  tot horens....

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag heb ik 'n serieuze investering gedaan !
Een nieuwe portefeuille ..(geldbeugel voor de Nederlanders ! )...'t werd hoog tijd !!! 
Niet dat de huidige versleten is ....probleem is echter : ze lekt langs alle kanten !!  :Confused: 
Vooral aan die kant waar de " briefjes " zitten !!  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach Raimun toch, gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe beurs...hahahahaha...leuk man, maar wel wennen he...het leer moet nog wat zachter worden, dus maar vaak gebruiken dat ding...valt er teveel uit? oeps.....doe er een vangnetje onder...(flauw) maar ja dat is het weer ook....brrrrrrrrrrr ik wens je een heerlijke gebruiksvriendelijke beurs toe die gauw soepel wordt....als het papiergeld op is dan mag je pinnen!!!! prettige avond en een tof weekend....daggggggggg

Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dvd van da vinci code. Die had ik ooit uitgeleend en nooit meer teruggezien....zoals dat helaas vaak gaat als je iets uitleent. Haha
Vanaf nu ga ik alles opschrijven wat ik uitleen en aan wie ook zeg ik dan hoelang ze het mogen lenen en als de datum verstrijkt ga ik er maar om vragen
Dan weet ik ook zeker dat ik het aan de juiste persoon vraag ...want ik heb t immers opgeschreven
Ook heb ik blu ray van skyfall gekocht

----------


## christel1

Ja gisteren onze andere auto gaan ophalen, flashy geel-groen, renault twingo, lang het internet afgespeurd naar een goeie auto, niet te veel km en met garantie en nog gevonden ook. Dus heel blij en vandaag ben ik er een toerke mee gaan doen se, naar een vriendin en naar de winkel want gisteren was mijn dochter ermee weg naar haar vriend. Andere was totaal versleten, 16 jaar oud, dus naar de eeuwige jachtvelden. Wel een grote uitgave maar nog goed voor minstens 10 jaar, hopelijk dus. Mijn geldbeugel is leeg, helemaal leeg dus :-) maar ja se, ne mens leeft maar 1 keer en als je gaat werken heb je nu eenmaal een auto nodig hoor.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hey meid dat klinkt Super gaaf....andere auto....wauw, maar dat is een "goede" investering...een auto geeft vrijheid...ik wens jou en je dochter etc veel rijplezier ermee...Renault is een mooi merk he? toppie....
doegieeeeeeeeee

fijn weekend... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: dat is goed wat je zegt...opschrijven wat je uitleent...ook mij is dat vaak overkomen...of het komt helemaal niet meer terug, of beschadigd of anders...niet fijn eerlijk gezegd...het is voor beide partijen goed om het op te schrijven want dingen worden snel vergeten...goede tip "ook" voor mij...dank je.... :Embarrassment:  doegieeeeeeee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey ik vergeet iets....ik heb vorige week 2 t shirts gekocht....voor een zeeeeeeeer zachte prijs....(weinig) 1 oranje van kleur ivm Koninginnedag, wordt nu Koningsdag.... :Stick Out Tongue:  30 april a.s.
en 1 t-shirt met een leuke print erop en voelt zacht aan...zalig....ik ging eigenlijk een boodschap halen voor een zieke vriend, en toen kwam ik langs deze winkel en wat zag ik op het kledingrekje buiten...JAAAAA je snapt het al....deze 2 kledingstukken....lalalalalalala "ik" ben er blij mee.... fijne dag/weekend  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi allemaal, waar is iedereen...heeft er iemand nog wat spannends gekocht...leuke lingerie of een juweeltje wat onder je hoofdkussen lag van je partner  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ook niet? nee bij mij is het ook rustig met kopen, tijd om maar weer eens naar de stad te gaan of naar de Action...leuke dingen voor weinig....ha,ha,...ik hoor het graag want dat is leuk...gezellig weekend, over 1 week is het Pasen en mag de klok weer een uurtje vooruit...toedeloe....  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Blu ray ANNA KARENINA. Ga vanavond fijn van genieten

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, geniet van je aankopen. Een aaibaar t'shirt, is dat voorbedachte rade? Ha, ha.  :Wink: 
Ik fleur eenvoudige kledingstukken wel eens op met borduren, kraaltjes of wat dan ook. Leuk om te doen, en je hebt iets anders. Niks voor jou Elisabeth, om te doen?
@ Anma, volgens mij ben jij een echte filmgek. Geniet maar van je nieuwe film.

Heb een hele leuke lange zwarte (aparte) jas gekocht toen ik bij mijn vriendin was. (voor een zacht prijsje  :Big Grin: ) Daar ben ik erg blij mee.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: gaaf meid, veel draagplezier van je mooie jas...bijzonder... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: Blue ray wat is dat? ik dacht aan een geurtje... :Stick Out Tongue:  is het een film dan? smakelijk bij of "van" de chinees  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik heb nog niets gekocht, wel allemaal vreterijen... :Stick Out Tongue:  bij de Aldi...paaseitjes 1 kg / mergpijpjes / paasschuim / helppp ik groei dicht, het wordt tijd om weer eens naar de sportschool te gaan want daar ben ik al maanden niet meer geweest...fijne zondag... :Cool: 
loeikoud buiten....bibberrrrr

----------


## Raimun

...ik ben in zekere mate gerustgesteld ....
volgend w.e....gaat de tijd weer 'n uurtje vooruit .....( technisch gezien toch ! )
..voordeel daarvan is ::

we krijgen iedere dag "" 1 uur meer licht ""...om seeuw te ruimen!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Cool he Raimun, heb het deze morgen ook al gedaan hoor en het was pokkekoud buiten en heel glad op de weg  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterkte met de sneeuw ruimen buren...Raimun, Christel, en anderen die in deze gebieden wonen....gatsie, weg met die winter, ik hoop snel de Paashaas te zien....lalalalalala... :Wink: 

Ehh wat hebben jullie eigenlijk gekocht? ik nog niets speciaals....

----------


## Raimun

> Sterkte met de sneeuw ruimen buren...Raimun, Christel, en anderen die in deze gebieden wonen....gatsie, weg met die winter, ik hoop snel de Paashaas te zien....lalalalalala...
> 
> Ehh wat hebben jullie eigenlijk gekocht? ik nog niets speciaals....


_..nog maar 6 nachten slapen Elisabeth ...dan huppelt ie bij jou binnen ...( ik heb hem 'n mail gedaan ..)_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Raimun, hopenlijk komt deze in galop en kan hij tijdig "remmen" !!! bij mijn flat...hahahahaha 

nog niemand wat gekocht? lekker zuinig....ik was bij de dierenarts vd week en heb daar tevens ontwormingspillen gekocht en vast een speciaal vlooien en tekenband voor Bhody...kassa....ik moet dus maar even wachten met iets kopen voor mijzelf... :Embarrassment: 

gezellige Pasen allemaal... :Cool:  in Nederland zou maandag en dinsdag de zon goed schijnen...hoera dat zou fijn zijn...dag lieve vrienden...een dikke Paasknuffel dan maar?  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Uit nood een nieuwe PC gekocht, de vorige begaf het ineens en repareren zou meer kosten dan dat hij nog waard was

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoolimoosie wat een ellende Neetje,  :Frown:  ik hoop dat al het belangrijks er nog op staat....

Heel veel plezier van je mooie nieuwe computer...pffffffffff veel werk zeker om hem aan de praat te krijgen, maar jij bent een zeer handige computerman dus dat komt vast prima in orde...veel succes ermee...daggg
Groeten... :Cool:

----------


## Neetje

Eigenlijk heb ik het niet eens als ellende beleefd, oke ... ik kon niet designen, dus verveelde me, maar als ik zie wat voor spul ik nu heb staan dan werd het echt hoog tijd om na 8 jaar een nieuwe aan te schaffen  :Smile:

----------


## Janneke

Nieuwe voetbalschoenen voor mijn zoontje van 8 jaar  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Harstikke leuk Janneke, wat zal je zoon trots en blij zijn met zijn nieuwe voetbalschoenen...vroeger als jongere was ik zeer enthousiast als de schoenen mooi waren...het liefst naast je bed neer zetten en er telkens naar kijken... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik wens hem veel plezier ervan en dat hij maar fijn van :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  het voeballen geniet...Groetjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey wat vreemd, ik bemerk dat ik mijn typefouten niet kan corrigeren...hoe kan dit?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Bak met felgekleurde plantjes voor mijn dochter
Op t balkon van haar nieuwe flatje

----------


## Janneke

> Bak met felgekleurde plantjes voor mijn dochter
> Op t balkon van haar nieuwe flatje


Net op zichzelf gaan wonen?

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Fijn zo'n lieve moeder...ze zal er reuze blij mee zijn...fijne dag... :Wink: 

Janneke: goede vraag...

Ik kocht een ordner, een kladblok, en gisteren gele rozen voor "mijzelf"  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag (gisteren) kocht ik mooie houten kleerhangers voor aan de kapstok voor een goede vriend, en mooie witte bloemen op de markt voor mijn broer op de begraafplaats... :Smile:  ik was tevreden...en toen ben ik met mijn jongere zusje ergens neergestreken op een terras waar we genoten van de zon op ons gelaat en we er heerlijke koffie dronken...samen even gemoedelijk bij elkaar, een kostbaar moment!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

tja gekocht.............waar zullen we beginnen en waar eindigen......
iig 25 kleerhangers (elisa!!) voor al mn kringloop koopjes voor 2.50 en de rest was van kleren tot en met anti rinpelvullers etc etc.
natuurlijk allemaal aanbiedingen en mn favoriete kringloopwinkels.
@Elisa, parel, ben jij wel eens bij Hebbus kringloop geweest......meppelerstaatweg.......???lijkt wel wat aan de buitenkant te zien....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Sietske...ik ben al lang niet meer in Kringloopwinkels geweest maar dat komt wel weer...

Hebbes ben ik nog "nooit" binnen geweest...we kunnen wel samen gaan...enig...dag lekker ding... :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

goed idee elisa....
het leek een wat luxere kringloopwinkel, leuk, lekker samen neuzen en daarna een terras!

straks ga ik een waterkoker kopen, oude is kapot.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Gaan we "echt" doen hoor...eerst hier een bakkie drinken en dan rijden we naar Hebbes toe, elke keer als ik er langs rtijd zeg ik tegen mijzelf: Elisa daar ga je heen binnenkort maar er is er niet van gekomen...mijn zusje heeft jaren gewoond in die appartementen naast "Hebbus" terwijl ik schrijf hoor ik opeens het lied van Women, Women van Rene Froger, ik wordt er opeens melancholiek van...iets met verlaten te maken!!!!  :Frown:  oke, op naar het volgende topic...fijne dag meid en veel plezier met het etentje met je mama en je zus!! Knuffel... :Cool:  ik hoor nog wel of je een waterkoker gekocht hebt...

----------


## sietske763

@Elisa, de waterkoker is een koffiezet apparaat geworden,
had ik wel niet nodig maar ik vond deze leuk en handig....
dat wist je natuurlijk nog niet, ben koffieapp verslaafd geworden, heb er nu 6 in allerlei soorten en maten, moeilijke en makkelijke en ik wil echt nog een x een nespresso apparaat, die heb ik al wel in een kringloop gezien maar die was 40 euro en zag er niet heel goed uit, dus die vertrouw ik niet....en veels te duur natuurlijk!

----------


## Marleen

Nieuw rood jurkje bij de H&M!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Janneke

H&M heeft al behoorlijk aan mij verdiend...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marleen, veel draagplezier van je mooie nieuwe rode jurk... :Embarrassment: 

Ik ga zuinig worden, nu mijn auto vlam heeft gevat (zie: vandaag voel ik mij) koop ik minder, alhoewel ik heb wel wat plantjes kocht om het balkon op te fleuren, maar het komt mijn vingers nog niet uit om ze te verpoten!  :Smile: 

Sietske: heel veel drinkgenot van je koffiezetapparaat...ik begrijp wel waarom jij er zoveel hebt...je begint vast een een klein koffie(schopje).....(geintje) doegieeeeeeeee  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister was het Koopzondag...ik ben met mijn leenauto naar Tuinland gesneld om mijn gedachten even wat op te vrolijken...
de auto is verbrand, de bovenburen zullen nooit veranderen wat lawaai betreft, en dan ben je soms verslagen en machteloos!!! ik voel mij super verdrietig soms...maar enfin, mijn zusje meegenomen en hoppa naar Tuinland.....wederom plantjes gekocht en een pot Ambachtscreme die ik kocht voor mijn andere zus ivm haar hulp aan mij wat betreft de auto... :Smile:

----------


## Marleen

Triest van je auto. Lekker even weg om je gedachten te verzetten, groot gelijk!

----------


## jolanda27

Elisa, goed van jou, dat je afleiding zoekt. Inderdaad je kunt mensen niet veranderen. (hoe ergelijk soms ook) Maar wel je eigen kijk erop. 
Door afleiding te zoeken kun je het ook beter aan. Desalniettemin leef ik met je mee. Machteloosheid is een heel naar gevoel, waar je niets mee kunt.  :Frown: 
Lieve Elisa, een hele dikke knuffel voor jou kanjer.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marleen en Jolanda...bedankt meiden voor het medeleven, dat doet mij altijd goed!!  :Big Grin: 

Hebben jullie nog iets leuks gekocht? ik heb zo'n solar ding gekocht die je in de aarde stopt van een bloempot of in de tuin...met de afbeelding van een vlinder bij meneer Aldi...leuk... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Elisabeth, zo'n solar ding zoals jij het noemt is altijd leuk. 
Ik had vanmorgen bij de bruna snel een tijdschrift gekocht voor in de trein, maar ook voor mijn moeder, dat ze dat lekker kan gaan lezen, nu ze zich een beetje moet bezighouden. Verder niets, die schade haal ik nog wel een keertje in, ha, ha.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach leuk om je mama te verwennen...dat doet haar goed... :Big Grin:  sterkte met al je bezoeken en inspanningen...liefs..

gisteren heb ik nog zo'n solar lampje gekocht...nu heb ik 1 vlinder en 1 libelle..(als afbeelding)..vandaag maar eens in de aarde zetten en kijken hoe dat kleurt...misschien ook wel mooi voor op de begraafplaats..
ik heb ook nog een rode lippenstift gekocht...even uitproberen of die niet te vet is, maar het zag er mooi uit en was goedkoop van meneer Aldi..fijn weekend... :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een andere auto gekocht...aangezien mijn vorige auto gedeeltelijk verbrand raakte bij een explosie!!!  :Frown:  Hoera...mijn ouders hebben mij gesponsort zodat ik vandaag de "andere" auto kon ophalen...Super Gaaf....ik ben er zeer content mee... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

En wat is het geworden Elisa ? Welk merk, welk kleurke ? Ben nieuwsgierig... Betaalt je verzekering de schade niet aan je wagen of het kieken waarvan zijn auto in brand is gevlogen ?

----------


## Suske'52

@SUPER !!! Veel plezier en succes er mede .... :Big Grin:  

gisteren in Sluis wat toiletartikelen....een mooie handtas ...eentje die ik in mijn collectie nog niet had ...gelukkig heb ik 3 dochters ...hihi ...spirituele spullen in het Snuffel winkeltje ....bloem in de molen ....steken nu momenteel 2 broden in de oven te bakken ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ach wat een gezellige dag is dat geworden met je man...lekker geshopt.....elke nieuwe tas is een "aanwinst" tof..en je andere bijzondere aankopen..geniet ervan...ik ben snipverkouden anders had ik nu wel jou brood geroken..zaligggggg....dag lieve Suske... :Wink: 

Christel: Mijn verzekering betaald mij een vast bedrag uit, dat is bekend! dit zullen zij wel gaan verhalen bij de tegenpartij vd Mercedes! ik moet dat geld nog storten aan de Garage maar in vertrouwen mocht ik de auto al meenemen!!
ik zeg tegen de mooie Renault Twingo Groen/Geel (jij Christel) ik ben: een Metallic Zwarte Seat Ibiza Sport...hey wijffie ik hoop dat jou auto je goed bevalt...ik zal er zeker spoedig aan gaan wennen...zonder mijn ouders had ik deze auto niet gekocht, maar het was een buitenkans, en ik had er een goed gevoel over!!!  :Wink: 
dus voortaan nog zuiniger worden....ik heb al wat t-shirts gekocht bij het Kruitvat...ze zijn goed en goedkoop ..merk: Anni Rolfi..de moeite waard om te proberen...lekker zacht materiaal, handig voor de warme zomer... :Stick Out Tongue: 
gezellige dag allemaal..het is Hemelvaart..

----------


## Raimun

.....Elisabeth heeft T shirts gekocht !!! ....
...lekker zacht materiaal , handig voor de warme zomer ..en ..enz.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(oeioeioeiiiiiiii wat ben ik weer stout !!..
zou dat door de aankomende zomer komen ?? of slaat 'onze' verbeelding weer op hol  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo vrienden.....slaapt iedereen hier of hebben we het druk of geen zin meer om te schrijven....ja dat kan natuurlijk.....

zeg Raimun: JA je verbeelding slaat op hol...wat heb jij eigenlijk gekocht de laatste ronde? haha... :Smile:  nou?????

ongemerkt kopen we natuurlijk wel links en rechts wat....ik had wat schrijfblokjes gekocht, een lipstick, geen schokkende dingen maar wel nuttig...prettige dag ...fijne Vaderdag in Nederland, volgens mij is het Vaderdag geweest vorige week in Belgie klopt dat? dat wist ik helemaal niet!!!!!doegieeeeeeeeeee  :Wink:  en nu sluit ik af, op weg naar mijn ouders......bye

Groeten van Elisa...

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Elisabeth, ik heb mijn slag geslagen bij een tweedehands kledingwinkeltje. Daar hebben ze heel leuke dingen. Ik ben er blij mee. Een leuk stoer jasje, leuke shirtjes, ik kan weer vooruit. Laat de zon maar komen.  :Big Grin: 
Voor een vriendin van mij een bonsai boompje gekocht voor haar verjaardag. En o ja, ik heb nog verf gekocht voor nieuwe schilderijen. Toch nog meer dan ik dacht.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey geweldig JO, vooral die verf voor "jezelf" is heel leuk, maar iets moois kopen voor een goede vriendin is ook bijzonder... :Big Grin: 
2e hands kledingswinkels ben ik dol op...mooie dingen voor een goede prijs...

ik heb 2 bikini's gekocht voor weinig....als ze maar passen, of ik ze dit jaar aantrek dat weet ik nog niet, maar ik heb ze in ieder geval... :Stick Out Tongue:  och een lekkere geur heb ik gekocht voor nog geen 10 euro...heerlijk fris, voor mannen en vrouwen is deze geur.. :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo vrienden.....slaapt iedereen hier of hebben we het druk of geen zin meer om te schrijven....ja dat kan natuurlijk.....
> 
> zeg Raimun: JA je verbeelding slaat op hol...wat heb jij eigenlijk gekocht de laatste ronde? haha... nou?????
> 
> Groeten van Elisa...


Ik heb 'n werkbroek gekocht , zo eentje met allerlei zakjes om de werktuigen in te steken !! :Cool: 
Het is wel 'n nieuwe ...want 'n 2° hands , die had ik al !! haha !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik heb 'n werkbroek gekocht , zo eentje met allerlei zakjes om de werktuigen in te steken !!
> Het is wel 'n nieuwe ...want 'n 2° hands , die had ik al !! haha !!


Nou Raimun, dat wordt vast klussen in en rond het huis.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Elisabeth, een lekker geurtje is nooit weg. Nou, laat de zon maar komen dan met twee bikini's.  :Big Grin:  Dat moet morgen nog wel lukken. 
Ik ben ook dol op 2e hands winkels. Kun je lekker snuffelen, en leuke nostalgische dingen vinden.

----------


## witkop

Ik ben er even tussenuit geweest,mijn laatste aankoop?
Dat is een schat van een puppie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: ja laat die maar schuiven, maar veel werkplezier in je nieuwe kledij, super handig met al die zakken!!!! :Wink: 

Jo: ik ga nooit meer naar het strand, maar enfin je moet het wel aan boord (in huis) hebben vind ik.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Witkop: Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe levendige aanwinst, huisdier, wauw wat ingrijpend...veel plezier en "geluk" gewenst.... :Wink: 

vd week moet ik een nieuwe strijkplank kopen...vandaag stortte mijn strijkplank zomaar in elkaar, net "niet" op mijn blote voeten, pfffffffffffff wat een geluk zeg....vanavond keek ik er naar en zag dat het afgebroken was...tjonge jonge.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  goedenacht of goede woensdag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja donderwetter, ik heb zeker wat leuks gekocht...eerst naar de VD....sportieve loopschoenen met een klittenband gekocht....goudkleurig en zeer goed afgeprijsd, kijk...daar wordt ik nou blij van....toen de markt overgelopen, daar hebben ze fijn ondergoed...ik miste mijn vaste man die steevast achter de kraam altijd stond....waar is hij vraag ik aan de meneer...hij antwoordde: dat deze man is overleden!!  :Frown:  ik schrok er van en sommige andere mensen ook...zo'n vriendelijke man, als ik de markt bezoek kijk ik meestal even bij zijn kraam...iemand met veel kennis van zaken...hij was pas 72 jaar...ik ga een kaarsje voor hem opsteken!!! die man die nu achter de kraam stond verkocht zijn spullen....heb ik voor 10 euro wat gekocht...rust in vrede lieve koopman... :Smile:  bedankt....

daarna doorgelopen naar een kleding kraam waar ik een rok en een blouse kocht....een tijdje later een sjaal, en toen was het contante geld op en de parkeermeter liep bijna af... :Stick Out Tongue:  hup naar huis, mijn rug protesteert!!!! maar ik ben blij met mijn aankopen!

en wat hebben jullie gekocht????? nou dat hoor ik binnenkort nog wel....Daggggggggg

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, je bent goed geslaagd, ik wordt ook altijd blij van afgeprijsd. Ook frappant, gisteren heb ik ook schoenen gekocht, ik ben er hardstikke blij mee. Ik vind niet zo gauw wat, maar ben nu toch goed geslaagd. 
Ach, daar schrik je dan ook van, 72 jaar is inderdaad nog niet zo oud. Het is dan toch vreemd dat daar ineens iemand anders staat in "zijn" kraam. Maar dat is het leven, alles gaat door. 
Geniet van je aankopen. 
Nog meer mensen wat gekocht?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Jootje, veel plezier van je mooie nieuwe schoenen en Raimun ook als je geslaagd bent....

de ene keer ben ik in de stemming om wat te kopen en een andere keer houd ik de vingers op de knip en ga alleen op het terras zitten met mijn zusje...altijd knus....lekker mensen kijken... :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik ben afgelopen woensdag op de braderie geweest, lekker alleen rondsnuffelen en genieten van de vrijheid en het zonnetje...ik kocht 2 flesjes nagellak, 2 leuke kussens voor op de bank, een blouse en ander leuk shirtje wat afgeprijsd was in de winkel van Weber...enig....en met een voldaan gevoel trapte ik weer op de pedalen huiswaarts....dag lieve vrienden..

Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:  fijn weekend...

----------


## Elisabeth9

ik heb een prachtige rollator gekocht in Zeist bij de Kringloop pas geleden toen ik een weekje naar een goede vriend toeging...ik heb hem gekocht voor mijn ouders en daar staat hij nu...formidable... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  Super.....

hebben jullie nog leuke aankopen gedaan? badgoed ofzo, plastic rubberbootje voor in het water, zwemband om niet te verzuipen....hahahahaha ik wordt een beetje lollig dus ga ik nu maar gauw in de hitte Bhody uitlaten....dag lieve vrienden...
Liefsssssssssssss van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Een mooi bakje met n citronnellakaarsje tegen de muggen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach dat klinkt goed AnMa: iets tegen de muggen wat ook nog fris kan ruiken is altijd fijn, ik hoop dat je er plezier van hebt gehad....iets leuks gekocht? ik zou het niet weten, voorlopig maar niets meer kopen...och ja een rode lipstick  :Wink:  daar wordt ik altijd blij van soms...ik gebruik het niet elke dag, het moet bij mijn stemming passen...dus vandaag maar niet....
wel een heerlijke roomboterkoek gekocht en die calorieenbom is al bijna op...het smaakt heerlijk als je A) er zin in hebt en B) in een mineurstemming bent!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb een lijst gekocht voor een schilderstuk. En nieuw printerpapier voor de fotoprinter. Wat is het toch fijn dat dat allemaal kan tegenwoordig.  :Big Grin: 
@ Elisabeth, een rode lipstick gekocht, zal je wel mooi staan. Veel plezier ervan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

leuk Jolanda...vooral als je de juiste lijst hebt gekocht...mooi dame... :Wink:  fijne dag lieverd...Groetjes.. :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nog iemand wat bijzonders of leuks of noodzakelijks gekocht? neen?  :Big Grin:  ik ook niet, het is bijna eind vd maand, de hand op de beurs vasthouden....hahahahaha... :Cool:  gezellige dag...

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Elisabeth ....
..niet noodzakelijk , wel leuk !!
Op de rommelmarkt heb ik 'n sjoelbak en 'n houten priktol de kop kunnen tikken ..
( bezigheidstherapie !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ))

----------


## anMa

Een styLo voor de ipad hoef ik mn vinger niet te verslijten
Die was al kortervgeworden :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Supergaaf die sjoelbak...ik heb er ook 1 van vroeger...ik kijk er nu naar, Homas (merk) zie ik staan...heel veel plezier ermee, en een houten priktol...waanzinnig dat je hem vond!!!  :Wink:  dat is genieten en kun je nu leuk "spelen"! veel plezier ermee..doegie

AnMa: een Stylo is zeer handig, ik kan niet meer zonder.... :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet ervan...vinger korter geworden? hoolishit dat is niet mooi...fijne dag gewenst...daggggggggg

ik heb nog niets gekocht, hindert niet....de verzekering kwam opeens extra geld incasseren 200 euro zo'n beetje..tja hoort bij je eigen bijdrage van dit jaar...350 euro in totaal..... :Wink:  ik moest 2x de specialist betalen en medicijnen, maar ik heb niets te mopperen, in het "buitenland" is het veel beroerder...dus betalen, mond houden en even wat zuiniger doen... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren kocht ik prachtig klein weegschaaltje bij de Aldi, je hebt roestvrijstaal of glas...ik heb het voor iemand anders gekocht om het op het juiste moment te geven...je kunt er namelijk ook enveloppen op wegen zodat je kunt zien wat je aan postzegels erop moet plakken..., daar ging het mij om...voor de juiste persoon een geschikt presentje vinden vindt ik fijn! voor mijzelf heb ik handige vershoudbakjes gekocht in dezelfde winkel...handig om eten in te vriezen, de herfst komt er weer aan....

----------


## Elisabeth9

wat heb ik gekocht? och ja...ik had bij het Kruitvat verduisteringsgordijnen gekocht kant en klaar.. :Wink: .nu nog even zien of het een beetje leuk staat, maar ik kocht het eerlijk gezegd meer voor het nuttige, echt mooi zijn ze niet.....iedereen dendert altijd langs mijn slaapkamer, want ik slaap aan de galerijkant...ook voor de koelte lijkt het mij best lekker...alleen de gordijnen zijn Superlang zo te lezen op de verpakking, maar enfin dan drapeer ik ze wel dat hindert niet, vandaag of morgen maar eens bekijken, het lijkt op de stof die je ook hebt voor strijkplanken van dat grijze spul, je kent dat misschien wel, maar dan een tikkie zachter....ik ga het zien...ik ben benieuwd, maar ik hou het gewoon, voor 20 euro kan ik er geen bult aan vallen, anders gaat het naar een andere kamer toe... :Wink:  jullie nog wat gekocht? een goudvis, of poesen en dan denk ik aan onze Neetje  :Smile:  hoe gaat het met jou, en zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan...tot gauw allemaal....
Liefs van Elisa

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth, dat doe ik ook regelmatig. Dan kom ik iets tegen waarvan ik weet dat de ander het leuk vind en dan neem ik dat alvast mee. Zo zit je nooit om een origineel presentje verlegen. Het is wel zaak om niet te vergeten dat ik het gekocht heb, ha,ha. Dat is dan wel eens een nadeel. 
Ik heb toevallig deze week twee shirtjes gekocht bij de Jola. Daar hadden ze al nieuwe dingen en leuk, niet duur. Daar kun je wel eens leuke kleding vinden voor een heel schappelijke prijs, gewoon regelmatig eens binnenlopen.
Heb je je gordijnen al opgehangen? Benieuwd of ze je bevallen. Succes en veel plezier ermee.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geniet van je 2 mooie shirts meid, leukkkkkk, een mens kan genieten van kleine dingen nietwaar?...Jola hebben ze niet als winkel bij ons, althans ik ken het niet.... :Wink:  

De gordijnen hangen nog niet, ik zat gister in de fase van rust en gordijnen dicht en niemand komt binnen!!! een "ZEN" dag  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
vandaag eens zien of ik er aan toe kom, je gaat het horen schat...doegieeeeeeee leuk dat je meeschrijft...gezellie...
presentjes voor anderen en mijzelf...ik heb hier in huis nog wel wat liggen, soms koop ik in een impulsieve bui dingen voor anderen en later denk ik: was dat nou nodig? ha,ha, dus ga ik ff dimmen....

----------


## jolanda27

Ha, ha Elisabeth, wie heeft dat niet, dat je wel eens denkt, had ik dat nou nodig. Ik kan mij wel veel beter beheersen, want vaak denk ik erbij: Waar láát ik het? Dat wil nog wel eens helpen. Bovendien groeit jammer genoeg het geld niet op mijn rug. Ha,ha, zou handig zijn. 
Een "zen" dag, goed idee. Vooral blijven doen. Doei  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Fotolijstje bij de blokker
Had nog n kadobon en uitgeprinte foto van mijn dochters
Staat nu heel leuk op de kast

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jo: waar laat ik het? tja..haha eerst maar wat weggooien of weggeven en dan kan het nieuwe in huis... :Big Grin: 

AnMa: Een mooie fotolijst blijft bijzonder....leuk die bon, en een foto van dochters is bijzonder!  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb wat viooltjes gekocht voor de hondenbegraafplaats.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha,ha, Elisabeth, er blijft altijd wel wat aan je vingers plakken.  :Big Grin:  Grappig, dan gooi ik wat weg of geef wat weg. Tja, je moet er wat voor over hebben.
Viooltjes, mooie bloemetjes, daar heb je meestal lang plezier van. 
Ik heb niets nieuws gekocht, ik reageer gewoon even.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezellig Jolanda, ook ik heb nog niets zomaar gekocht, och sodeju toch wel,  :Wink:  ik zie het naast mij liggen, het is voor mijn fotocamera bestemd, een memory stick 4 GB, dan kan ik van de herfst en de winter weer volop fotograferen als ik wat moois zie, en ik kocht een mooie briefopener als cadeautje voor iemand.. :Stick Out Tongue: 
de viooltjes moet ik nog plaatsen, dus binnenkort snel doen, maar ik moet er eerst ruim 20 min voor rijden naar de hondenbegraafplaats dus dat moet passen in mijn plannen....fijne dag Jootje en sterkte voor je schoonmoeder...(de rust vinden) :Smile:  Liefs

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, foto's maken mag ik ook graag doen. Ik heb ook massa's foto's van de natuur, honden, vogels, noem maar op. In mijn ogen is er altijd wel iets interessants bij wat ik gebruiken kan (of de club waar ik les geef) om te schilderen. Maar ik vind het ook gewoon leuk om foto's om me heen te hebben.
De herfst vind ik ook altijd prachtig, de kleuren zó mooi, daar kan ik echt van genieten. 
Dat is inderdaad een stukje rijden naar de hondenbegraafplaats. Het zal er straks weer mooi bijstaan.  :Wink:  
Gelukkig gaat het met mijn schoonmoeder weer beter, de antibiotica lijkt aan te slaan.  :Big Grin: 
Vannacht op internet nog wat schildergerei besteld, dus tóch weer wat aan mijn vingers blijven plakken.
Elisabeth, jij ook een fijne dag vandaag.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja geweldig Jolanda, als kunstenares van mooie schilderijen zul jij extra oog hebben voor de natuur en andere mooie mensen en dingen en voorwerpen....wat fijn om te horen dat de medicatie voor je schoonmoeder aanslaat....en het is handig om via het internet wat te bestellen, ik doe het bijna nooit want ik vindt dat winkels ook moeten blijven verdienen want anders moeten er straks nog meer winkels sluiten, maar een enkele keer dus wel en het wordt aan de deur bezorgd of het kan door de brievenbus...handig he? geniet ervan en succes ermee, tevens voor je begeleiding tijdens de lesuren die jij geeft aan andere mensen... :Big Grin:  mooi....
ik was gisteren bij de Action en daar hadden ze weer grote voorraden vogelvoer dus 50 vetbollen en 1 kg zak met los voer voor mijn mams gekocht...ja dat betaald ze mij...ik ben de leverancier....ook niet onbelangrijk he?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

zonnige dag......

Daggggggggggggggggg Groeten

----------


## anMa

Een nieuwe frietpan niet echt heel leuk maar wel fijn dat ik m heb

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gefeliciteerd Anma  :Wink:  

er is wat mis...ik kon dagen niet op gezondheidsnieuws komen en nu accepteert die mijn gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord niet....vreemd...
maar lieve AnMa....laat het smaken wat er komt uit je nieuwe frituur...die rampen maak je soms mee en dan "moet" je wel een nieuwe uitzoeken...wel even wennen...succes ermee...fijne dag.....warme groeten van Elisabeth9  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Wat kleertjes voor de baby van mijn dochter nog 4 weekjes dan is het zover
Ze heeft wel kleertjes maar heel weinig in de maat voor pasgeborenen
Zag bij de hema leuke pakjes en jasjes
Kon het niet laten Zo leuk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach geweldig AnMa, ik ben blij voor jou.... :Wink:  Hema heeft prachtige kleding maar die kleintjes groeien er zo snel uit...wist je dat Zeeman ook enorme leuke betaalbare kleding heeft voor baby's en peuters? ook hadden ze altijd hele fijne anti slib schoentjes...allerschattigst...
sterkte voor de toekomstige mama en jij als oma/grootmoeder...houd ons op de hoogte he? ...fijn weekend omalief....

Daggggggggggggg een zonnige dag gewenst voor allen....

Ik had een leuke scheurkalender gekocht voor een date van mij omdat hij jarig is geweest...maar ik denk dat de kalender in de verpakking blijft in mijn huis.... :Frown:  sommige dingen wennen nooit, maar enfin de zon schijnt dus dat maakt mij wel blij...

----------


## Suske'52

Bloembak .. voor buiten....( woonwinkel antiek ...Sluis)....bekleed met vetplant... alle kleurtjes ... :Wink:  Nu heb ik een zuiders terras ... er kan niets meer bij .....alles staat waar het moet staan .....hier breng ik vele uurtjes door...meditatie/bank ....Rust ...ZALIG  :Wink:  ...Je moet het altijd niet ver gaan zoeken ..... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Het boek van Eckhart Tolle; De kracht van het nu. Een aanrader, enorm inspirerend.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geniet ervan Jolanda...ik heb dat boek al heel lang in huis liggen...ik begon erin maar kon mijn aandacht er niet bij houden, dus mag ik het weer opnieuw proberen...dag lieve Jo.... :Wink: 

Suske: woonwinkel Sluis? ach wat een mooi plaatsje he? geniet van je mooie bloembak...ik ben jaloers op ieder mens die een tuin heeft, ik hoop dat er volgend jaar een huisje voor mij gaat komen... :Smile: 

ik heb laatst een mooie grote plant gekocht.....

----------


## anMa

Een mooie gele potplant voor op de tuintafel 
En grote verpakking pampers voor new born baby. Haha voor mijn dochter die gaat over 9 dagen bevallen 
Dan kan ze alvast vooruit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa.....Het klinkt Fantastisch.....ik wens je dochter alvast een goede bevalling toe, ik hoop dat alles goed mag gaan... :Wink: 
Emotioneel gebeuren oma worden.....alle goeds lieverd....ik geef je een hele dikke knuffel....geniet er fijn van, "JIJ" wordt/
bent nu al een hele lieve "oma"  :Embarrassment:  prachtig.....

fijn weekend...Liefs van Elisa  :Smile: 

Ik heb nog niets bijzonders gekocht....komt vanzelf.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

De verduisteringsgordijnen zitten nog in de verpakking...woehaaaa...

Ik heb bij de Lidl fraaie laarzen gekocht voor de winter....het is van rubber en de binnenkant is lekker warm gevoerd met stof, en de zolen zijn antislib, handig als ik mijn hondje Bhody uitlaat....ze zitten nog in de verpakking, maar ik zal ze absoluut gaan gebruiken...
verder kocht ik een scheurkalender voor het nieuwe jaar...deze vond ik bij het kruitvat voor een leuk prijsje...toppie dus...onderwerp: Gezondheid...leuk toch?  :Big Grin: 
en gisteren kocht ik bloemen omdat het de dag was van Allerzielen...(ode aan de doden) bloemetje gezet bij mijn broer en kaarsen bij de andere vijf graven van familie en terwijl de zang uit het klein kappelletje kwam ontstak ik de waxinelichtjes...het klonk Mooi en Vredig op de achtergrond... :Smile:

----------


## saneke

test

----------


## saneke

ok,
ik heb vandaag mijn zoontje van 5j in het nieuw gestoken, 2 nieuwe paar schoentjes het 1 waren laarzen en het andere zijn gewone schoentjes dit vanuit de shoe discount voor een redelijk prijsje,dan kwamen we voorbij de c&a het was daar net zoals een opendeurdag vond het prima eens binnen te gaan kijken met hapjes en drankjes best gezellig zo even rondlopen met je kind is wel fijn al hebben we snel gevonden wat we wilden een coole jas en 2 hippe jeans bovendien aan de kassa werd er van elk artikkel noch eens 20 % afgerekend dat was een leuke verassing als je van plan bent iets te gaan kopen en noch korting erbovenop te krijgen is altijd mooi meegenomen en bovendien voel ik me supperblij net alsof ik in het nieuw sta voor iedereen fijn lang weekeind grtj. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Een trui voor mijn man en 2 leggings voor mij ik draag altijd broeken maar heb wel n rokje in de kast hangen wat ik nog nooit aan heb gehad ga dat nu toch eens proberen of ik er aan kan wennen een rokje?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Hallo moeder van 2 kinderen, wat geweldig dat je zo geslaagd bent met kleding voor je zoon van 5 jaar oud....rondje C&A is altijd de moeite waard, ze hebben leuke kleding voor iedereen....en het is zalig als er ook nog eens extra korting afgaat...hahahahaha.."JIJ" had een topdag en je zoontje vond het natuurlijk ook reuze mooi allemaal...een geniet moment met je zoon...Super....prettige zondag verder... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: Hallo Omi...alles goed aan jou kant? rokje? hahahahaha...hier zit een vrouw met hetzelfde probleem...leggings liggen in de kast , een panty is snel gekocht maar om de 1 of andere manier hang ik altijd lekker rond in een broek, dat zit zo comfortabel,.... :Stick Out Tongue:  wie weet komt dat op een goede dag....ik moet daar ook bewust werk van maken..toen ik jonger was en nog werkte vond ik dat heel gewoon...pffffffffffff  :Wink: 
geniet van je mooie legging.. :Wink: .en anders is het fijn als het winter wordt en zeer koud buiten tijdens de vorstdagen...dagggggggg Groeten.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb niets bijzonders gekocht....och ja wacht ff...Bhody mijn hondje is gecastreerd afgelopen week en toen kocht ik een mooi sluitend speciaal shirt bij de dierenkliniek.... :Wink:  hondje was de kluts kwijt, zat te happen aan zijn shirt, werd boos, en dat was zo aandoenlijk en treurig dat ik hem het t-shirt met drukknopen uitdeed en "NU" heeft hij een soort zwemband om zijn nek voor 10 dagen.....een Mooncollar heet dat...dus het shirt is/was mooi...misschien kan ik het nog wel eens gebruiken voor wat anders... :Embarrassment:  fijne zondag allemaal...

----------


## saneke

De herfst maakt de 1 blij de anderre geeft het al een kil moment gevoel. Mij maakt het blij! Als ik buiten kom en wandellen ga ? Riekt het park of het bos lekker fris de natte bladeren geven een speciale geur het park of het bos daarom heb ik mijn parfum ook maar is aangepast naar de herfst, en ben ik vandaag allien parfum gaan kopen de warme zwoele geur die inspirerend samenhangt met de herfst zaalig die goede geuren in de parken en bossen? Maar noch meer zalig om je zelf ook lekker te doen ruiken, aanpepast aan het seizoen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: verwennerij meid...geniet er maar fijn van...zo'n geur is bedwelmend en lekker... :Wink: 

ik kocht een paar neptakjes met bessen en een droogloopmatje voor bij de voordeur, een bloempot en wat stikkertjes wat je waar op kunt schrijven.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## saneke

hey elisabeth9 
dank je, doet je moreel ten goede, goed rieken. en je huisje knusjes maken?
dat is ook zeer leuk meegenomen want iets nieuw in je huisje? is ook altijd supper leuk en dat is het kleine dat je zo blij maakt he  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
groetjes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Saneke....absoluut...een geur kopen voor jezelf vindt ik helemaal te gek!!!  :Big Grin:  maar aangezien sommige geuren zo duur zijn koop ik veel minder...af en toe nog een geurtje erbij van de DA of anders... :Embarrassment: 

een huis (je) gezellig maken is altijd belangrijk. :Stick Out Tongue: ...de sfeer maakt het knus, en de mensen die er komen...het moet geen museum zijn, daarna nog een verse plant of bloem op tafel en dan is het compleet...hahahahahaha...fijn weekend...

----------


## saneke

hoi hoi elisabeth9,

ben ik het voledig mee eens hoor!!
dit zijn de woorden die ik ook helemaal omschrijf.
een gezellig huisje maakt je t'huisje,
vandaag met mijn zus eens beetje gaan winkelen, en met de kids erbij! heel gezellig, maar kijk ook altijd uit naar wat ik ook koop.
had ik toch wel gezien? in een iccy paris (of het juist geschreven staat?) dat daar de allien reuk stond in een voorverpakte doos, met de reuk van 30mill. en een bodylotion. en een douchegel voor maar +- 62euro!! terwijk ik mijn reukje vorige week had gekocht bij een dorpsparfumerietje voor enkel het flesje allien 30mll voor 58euro,tja als ik dat had geweten op voorhand dan wist ik het wel hihihihi  :Frown:  toch wel leuk om bij iccy paris binnen te stappen want kan je nu wel supper koopjes doen bijna alle geurtjes kan je voorverpakt in mooi doosje kopen voor veel goedkoper en met de cremes er eventueel bij echt een aanrader voor de feestdagen al, anfei dat zal al stilaan beginnen zo verder fijn weekeind he grtj.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb zelf nietssssssss voor mijzelf gekocht...och ja...een mooie bos tulpen!  :Wink:  ik ben er blij mee...

Saneke: ja de aanbiedingen komen vanzelf en vooral met de Sint en de Kerst...ook ik "baal" als iets plotseling is afgeprijsd, maar enfin de volgende keer beter denk ik dan maar!!! prettige dag...

----------


## saneke

prachtig tulpen zijn mijn lievelingsbloemen.
geniet maar van de mooie verschijning, want wie maakt een bloemetje niet blij?......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag kocht ik een mooi vest met een rits....het was afgeprijsd en daarom kocht ik het, dat gunde ik mijzelf...was alleen nog maar in een grotere maat maar dat hindert niet, wat ruimer zitten is praktisch en kun je het nog over een dun truitje dragen.... :Wink:  verder kocht ik nog een spijkerbroek en 2 vestjes...de laatste gaan misschien terug, even kijken thuis, wat er zoal onder past, ik heb namelijk in een andere zaak ook mooie vestjes gezien, nadat ik deze kocht.. dus ff goed nadenken!  :Embarrassment: 

Gezellige dag allemaal....

----------


## Elisabeth9

een 15 kilo wegende zak hondenvoer....een eyeliner, een leuke weekkalender voor mijzelf en een Led Veiligheidsknipperlicht die ik aan de hondenriem bevestig...ben benieuwd, volgens mij knallen de kleurtjes je tegemoet, maar dan is het hondje "goed zichtbaar" ! en een kindercadeautje van hout...daar staan de tafels op zoals 5x10 en dat allemaal gemaakt van hout...het zag er leuk uit, educatief....even vragen of mijn moeder het leuk vindt dan kan ze het aan een kleinkind geven..... :Big Grin: 

wat hebben jullie zoal voor leuks gekocht...misschien grote apparaten? (grapje) wasmachine, televisie, etc....

----------


## anMa

Dochter van mijn vriendin heeft ook n baby gekregen 
Dus kadootje voor de baby jasje met capuchon en voor t broertje van de baby een takelauto
Dan is hij vast blij met zn broertje want dat brengt dus ook voordelen mee om een broertje te krijgen
Hij is zo toch wel blij met t nieuwe broertje. Maar ja...

----------


## saneke

een led licht tafelslinger in aldi voor bijna 6 euro.
een zwarte aanpasbroek mischien wel voor de feesten.

----------


## anMa

2 dvd bIj bart smit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma en Saneke...veel plezier met de aankopen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een bistrotafeltje gekocht (voor buiten) en wat tuingereedschap en een droogloopmat en laminaat voor mijn nieuwe woning en grote bakken verf uiteraard..... :Wink:  fijne dag en of zomer!!!

----------


## anMa

Knuffeltje voor kleinzoon 
Paco de pinquin heeft hij thuis ook maar vergeet hij vaak als hij komt slapen dan hebben we er hier ook 1
Ben benieuwd of hij merkt dat het niet z'n eigenste pinquin is

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die AnMa...ik ben benieuwd of het werkt de 2e Pinquin....goed plan zeg.....veel succes ermee voor je kleinkind....leuk!!!

Ik kocht afgelopen zaterdag 2 orchideen en een waterornament maar dat laatste kocht ik via de veiling in een grote zaak voor een prikje....te gek, het is voor buiten, ik heb niet goed kunnen zien hoe het eruit ziet, maar een gokje houd ik wel van voor een mooi prijsje toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ook nog bij de Action langs gegaan....2 binnen kussen etc.....en een laminaat stang, ik had een verkeerde, die was om te dweilen...hahahahaha...al doende leert men toch? prettige dag....weg met de regen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!!

----------


## anMa

2 sluierstaart goudvisjes
Ik had geen enkel beestje meer 
Maar wil ook niet weer n hond of kat 
Konijn zou ik wel willen maar m'n man wil t liever niet dus dan maar 2 visjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey leuk vissen.... :Embarrassment:  toffffff een konijn vindt ik ook prachtig, maar een zwemparadijs voor vissen is heel rustgevend en mooi...veel plezier ervan!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Recycling Elisabeth
Oude bak van koelkast groentela doorzichtig plastic is nu aquarium  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey AnMa dat is orgineel, maar kunnen vissen daar wel in Leven? is dat wel gezond om in plastic te zwemmen? (met een plastic eendje bv)  :Wink: hahahaha..dat laatste is een grapje hoor....maar ik vindt vissen heel vredig, dus geniet van je mooie kunst met inhoud... :Embarrassment: 

Ik zal ongetwijfeld iets gekocht hebben maar dat weet ik niet meer....ach dan was het vast iets kleins...hihi...wel bloemen voor mijn mam gekocht!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa.....heb jij al weer iets leuks gekocht? ik weet het eigenlijk ook niet voor mijzelf....ja plantjes voor een ander, hahahahaha...door die verhuizing moet ik wat rustiger aan doen met de euri's.... :Big Grin:  maar ik heb al leuke dingen kunnen kopen bij de kringloop en andere 2e hands zaken, geweldig wat heerlijk om rond te struinen en net dat ene tegen komen wat je goed kunt gebruiken...toppie..... :Smile:  zeg AnMa leven de vissen nog? ja met die warmte wordt een bakkie snel warm....ik heb er geen verstand van....daggggggggggggg

----------


## anMa

Ha Elisabeth de vissen maken het prima
Heb nu n logeerhondje voor n paar dagen n beagletje is soms ondeugend hoor
Heb kipkluifjes en kauwhoefjes voor haar gekocht s nachts slaapt ze in haar hok een bench met n heel lekker dik kussen erin
Hoe is t met jouw hondje z'n pootje?
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg AnMa...succes als oppas moeder voor de hond....geweldig dat je haar zo kunt verwennen door wat lekkers te kopen...toppie, gezellig he zo'n dier voor even....dan moet je wel ff naar buiten toe voor frisse lucht, succes ermee en veel plezier....
Bhody maakt het goed (reu) we (hij) hihi..is 1x in de Biotex gegaan met die poot.( te weinig maar hij is lastig/ongeduldig met dat soort dingen)..het "lijkt" goed te gaan, maar als hij onderweg tijdens het wandelen gaat zitten en aan 1 van zijn poten kluift dan ben ik al alert....goed opletten dus.... :Embarrassment: 

gisteren ben ik naar een bouwmarkt gegaan, ik had nog voor 20 euro tegoed bonnen en die heb ik leuk besteed....2 leuke tafeltjes van ijzer, grijs van kleur (leuk als bijzettafel of plantentafeltje) touw en een sleutelset 8 delig van dik rubber....ik weet eigenlijk niet waar het voor bestemd is, maar alles was afgeprijsd en zo had ik de bonnen goed besteed...ik was er content mee....verder heb ik nog iets gekocht waar de kussens in kunnen van buiten, ook dat was afgeprijsd bij een zaak waar iedereen komt....dus dik tevreden kwam ik thuis en toen moest ik een vaas zoeken uit een verhuisdoos...pfffffffffffffffffff grrrrrrrrrrrr vd week maar weer verder gaan...elke dag iets, maar die arm protesteert...tja...... :Wink:  daggggggggg

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren (vrijdag) ben ik na de Fysiotherapie (voor arm/schouder) naar de Kringloopwinkel gegaan, ik was reuze benieuwd want ze hadden het verbouwd...mandje in de hand en heel goed rondkijken wat ik "echt" kan gebruiken....hoera wat is dat leuk om te doen, ik houd ervan. ik heb een houten dienblad gekocht met eronder een inklapbaar rekje, je weet wel, verder kwam ik een mooi degelijk en dik verlengsnoer tegen wat ik heel graag wilde...een sleutel nr 13 waarmee ik de trapleuning kan losmaken, ik weet niet hoe zo'n ding heet, en een klein metalen rekje op pootjes waar je een pan op kunt zetten, maar ik gebruik het voor een plantenpot...ik was verrukt met mijn aankopen, veel leuker en een stuk goedkoper!!! toppie toch...sinds ik terecht kwam in de wao ben ik het roer drastisch gaan omgooien, van coiffeur naar bijna de goedkoopste kapper, van Dior naar betaalbare creme, ik mis het , maar het is een uitdaging om te zien dat het anders kan.... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Leuk bezig geweest Elisabeth
Alles goedkoop en als t goed kunt gebruiken is t fijn om bonnen te kunnen ruilen voor de dingen die je wilt
Kappers zijn inderdaad niet goedkoop
Zelf heb ik n thuiskapster 1x in de 3 mnd zelf doe ik het verven dan erna ben ik weer helemaal blij als ze is geweest
Ik heb m'n airmiles ingeruild voor n film dus gratis een mooie film
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Goh leuk zeg, een film...airmiles....ach ik heb er veel, misschien moet ik ook eens beter opletten waar ik dat aan kan besteden!!! een aandachtspuntje dus... :Embarrassment: 
thuiskapster? fantastisch....

----------


## anMa

Dit jaar komt ze al 9 jaar bij mij
Heb al van alles met haar kunnen delen wat we beleven en zo
Een leuke meid ze komt nu ook bij mijn dochter als kapster en delen de kleertjes voor de kinderen
Maar niemand kan mij zo mooi knippen als zij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig AnMa....dat is heel bijzonder.... :Smile: 

Gekocht: afgelopen zaterdag een stofzuigermondstuk speciaal voor de laminaat vloer...wat doet dat ding het geweldig, ik heb een oude stofzuiger maar nu kan ik weer goed aan de slag met zo'n apart hulpstuk...super.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben weer eens de kringloopwinkel ingedoken op zoek naar spullen die ik kan gebruiken en elke keer "score" ik...hihi  :Big Grin:  2 mooie grote bloempotten 2 hangers die je moet ophangen tegen een wand, dan kun je er een plant aan hangen, een mooi beeldje van 3 olifantjes, het voelt aan als een soort marmer, en gordijnhaakjes, ik ben er weer happy mee... :Embarrassment:  iemand anders nog wat leuks gekocht? fijn weekend allen....de zon schijnt hier al...jippie..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is alweer 2 oktober 2014, de herfst heeft zich aangekondigd.  :Wink: 

En weer scoorde ik bij de kringloop...nu een metalen kastje, smal , 5 etage's, fijn voor al mijn ordners..het ding zag er smerig uit en wat roestig maar omdat die in de auto pastte kon hij mee...ha,ha, en na een grondige reinigingsbeurt is hij nu lekker schoon, beter dan ik dacht...ik heb het al in gebruik!!! nu nog een kast voor al mijn boeken....komt tijd, komt de rest... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan blijft het voorlopig maar in de verhuisdozen zitten! 

verder nog wat kleine dingetjes gekocht voor het huis.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Breiwol van zeeman mooie lila kleur ga n trui breien heb ik gelijk wat te doen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk AnMa: lila houd ik van.....succes met het breien, leuk werk om te doen he? lekker ontspannend.... :Wink: 

Ja ik heb wat leuks gekocht! twee barkrukken, schilderij, vaas, en vandaag werd er een kastje bezorgd van de Kringloop, waar ik mijn boeken in wil opbergen, dan kunnen er weer wat verhuisdoosjes leeg gepakt worden...pfffffffff  :Big Grin: . het ding moet gedemonteerd worden anders kan hij niet naar boven....eerst maar weer een klusman opzoeken.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een hoesje gekocht voor mijn Tab drie die ik gekregen heb!!!!  :Wink:  Superrrrrrrrrrr blij mee....

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK koop van allerlei leuks voor mijn huisje waar ik nu alweer bijna 4 maanden woon...na bijna 30 jaar op verschillende flats te hebben gewoond is het heerlijk om weer op de grond/aarde te wonen...verukkelijk....hoe blij kan een mens zijn en dankbaar, maar ik heb er dan ook jaren op moeten wachten (inschrijving, huren)  :Embarrassment:  tijd voor de vogels dus sla ik vogelvoer in, een mooie spiegel gekocht die ik voor weinig bij de Kringloop scoorde, en met elk ding 2e hands voor in mijn huis ben ik super blij....toppie....fijne zondag verder....

----------


## anMa

Kadobon van Hema voor kleinzoontje en chocoladeletter voor mijn kapstertje

----------


## Vergeetmeniet

> Ik heb mezelf verwend met een donkergrijs gebreid mouwloos jurkje, bovenkant heeft kabels......................... voor 5,99 bij de Wibra
> 
> En jullie, ook nog iets leuks gekocht?


Nee kast is vol!!!!
Jammer he?!

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa; leuk hoor...toch een goede Sint he?  :Embarrassment: 

vergeetmeniet: hartstikke leuk zo'n jurkje, geniet ervan....ja mijn kast is vol omdat ik geen afstand kan doen van allerlei kleren...hahaha..maar iets leuks voor weinig kan er altijd bij....ik ben verhuisd maar ik moet nog met een Franse slag door de kedingkasten heen...in een zak mieteren en dan snel wegbrengen naar de humana bakken of kringloop.... :Wink:  anders haal ik het er later weer uit....

Ik heb een leuke bloempot gekocht en 2 kop en schotels bij de kringloop en een leuk lantaarntje voor buiten.... :Embarrassment:  enig.....

----------


## anMa

Gezellig een lantaarntje in de tuin in de winter
Ben je al helemaal gewend in je nieuwe huisje?

----------


## anMa

Chocolade letter en 2 zakjes chocolademunten 
Die heb ik bij mijn nichtje die heeft 2 kinderen in de brievenbus gestopt 
Ik was dus even Sinterklaas

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben helemaal gewend in dit buurtje AnMa...geweldig, ik kom af en toe nog wel in de flat want een vriendin woont er en mijn tante die ik altijd begeleid als ze naar het ziekenhuis moet etc....gister voelde ik mij een buitenstaander...ik heb nog wel de neiging om de brievenbus te legen maar dat kan niet want ik heb de sleutels niet, maar na 19 jaar zit dat er nog in....ik haal wel meteen de radio uit mijn auto en zet hem achteraan op de parkeerplaats wat ik altijd al deed... op mijn nieuwe adres is alles veel relaxter....ik voel geen dreiging, het is rustiger, men is socialer en ik krijg er minder prikkels....alles is nog niet klaar maar dat komt wel, ik kan er "leven" en kan de spanningen loslaten!!!! ik ben happy hier met mijn hondje, de rest komt nog wel.....

ik heb nog niets leuks gekocht maar dat komt nog vandaag of morgen.... :Wink: 

Groetjessssssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Puzzel van Ravensburger met kerstman en rendieren in mooi sneeuwstadje
Ben ik nu aan t maken 1000 stukjes
Hij is eigenlijk wel moeilijker dan ik dacht

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk AnMa....zo'n puzzel moet jij je voor inspannen en het leidt af van je zorgen. knap hoor, wel een leuke uitdaging zo'n mooie puzzel...succes ermee....wat heb ik eigenlijk gekocht? pindakaas voor de vogeltjes (speciale) een scheurkalender voor het hele jaar met allerlei tips erin. een elektrische onderdeken. och wat goddelijk, ik had er altijd 1 maar al lange tijd niet meer, 1 of 2 jaren. ik zet het een uurtje aan voordat ik ga slapen en vervolgens zet ik dat ding uit en vlij mij in bed...zaliggggggggggggggggg dit is om verkramping tegen te gaan van de gewrichten en bij gebrek aan een man is dit een uitkomst.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

2 schilderijtjes en iets voor de Kerst bij de Kringloop....heerlijke winkels, ik mag er zo graag rondsnuffelen.... :Embarrassment:  het is geen straf, integendeel, je komt er in een fijne stemming, en ik heb er ook nog een oude man bevrijd uit een toilet...hahahaha, arme man, maar deze oortjes hoorden geklop en dat was niet van Sinterklaas....dagggggggggggggg, gezellige dag allemaal....

----------


## anMa

Een kleurboek met allerlei bloemen om te kleuren met een doos kleurtjes 
Ga ik ns fijn inkleuren schijnt heel ontspannend te zijn

----------


## gossie

Succes Anma. Het kan inderdaad heel ontspannen zijn. Misschien hebt je intussen al een mooie bloem ingekleurd. :Embarrassment: 
Ik weet voor mijzelf dat tekenen rustgevend kan zijn!!!
Vandaag niets gekocht. :Mad:

----------


## anMa

Een zonnebril met glittersteentjes....wow

----------

